# Diversidade climática em Espanha



## Pek (22 Dez 2010 às 15:19)

N_Fig disse:


> Qual é a média das mínimas de Madrid em dezembro?



 Pues mira, según zonas, lo usual para los últimos días de diciembre y primeros de enero (que suele ser la época más fría del año en la región madrileña fuera de grandes altitudes) es (sin meter zonas montañosas en sentido estricto):

Zona de Aranjuez-Vega del Tajo (sur): -1 a -2 ºC
Vegas del este de la capital: -0,5 a -1 ºC
Rampas y valles serranos del norte-noroeste: -1 a -3 ºC (según zonas)
Paramos del sureste: -0,5 a -2 ºC (según zonas)
Zona oeste: -0,5 a -1 ºC
Extremo suroeste: en torno a 1 ºC 
Ya fuera de la Comunidad de Madrid hay zonas con medias de las mínimas de -5 a -6 ºC (entorno de Cantalojas, en la provincia de Guadalajara). En el mapa que colgué tienen 5 ºC. 

En cuanto a Madrid capital y entorno más próximo, las mínimas dependen de la mayor o menor influencia de la isla de calor. Hay barrios muy centrales en que lo usual va de los 1,5 a 2 ºC con gran isla de calor, y otros mejor situados como Puerta de Hierro en que la media de las mínimas de finales de diciembre-primeros de enero se sitúa entre -1,5 ºC y -2 ºC. Lo más normal podríamos decir que se sitúa en el entorno de los 0 a 0,5 ºC de media.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> Pues mira, según zonas, lo usual para los últimos días de diciembre y primeros de enero (que suele ser la época más fría del año en la región madrileña fuera de grandes altitudes) es (sin meter zonas montañosas en sentido estricto):
> 
> Zona de Aranjuez-Vega del Tajo (sur): -1 a -2 ºC
> Vegas del este de la capital: -0,5 a -1 ºC
> ...



Por acaso pensava que fossem mais baixas... À volta dos -5ºC...


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 00:26)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



N_Fig disse:


> Por acaso pensava que fossem mais baixas... À volta dos -5ºC...



 -5 ºC de media de las mínimas sólo se da en puntos muy concretos y fríos de zonas de cierta altitud (no me refiero a alta montaña) de la región madrileña. Hay que entender que una media de las mínimas para un mes invernal de -5 ºC es un valor bajísimo, incluso para otras muchas zonas europeas. Ejemplos (medias de las mínimas en el mes más frío en ºC):

- Londres:.................. 1,8 ºC
- Bruselas:................. 0,7 ºC
- Amsterdam:.............. 0,5 ºC
- Lyon:...................... 0,1 ºC 
- Berlín:..................... -1,9 ºC
- Copenhague:............ -2,0 ºC
- Viena-Hohe Warte:... -2,0 ºC
- Belgrado:................ -2,3 ºC
- Munich:.................... -3,7 ºC
- Budapest:............... -4,0 ºC
- Varsovia:................ -4,8 ºC
- Estocolmo:.............. -5,0 ºC


 Y más bajos aún:

- Oslo:....................... -6,8 ºC
- Tallinn:.................... -7,5 ºC
- Kiev:....................... -8,2 ºC
....
- Moscú:.................... -12,3 ºC

 Distinto es si de lo que hablamos es de las medias de las mínimas absolutas mensuales...

Y también es distinto si de lo que hablamos es de si -5 ºC (y menos) son "comunes" en la región madrileña. Entonces te diría que sí, que se producen con frecuencia (mucha en algunas zonas) y que resultan bastante familiares para el común de los habitantes (salvo los de los barrios mas centrales de la capital fuertemente afectados por la isla de calor. En este caso son más raros); vamos, que a nadie le sorprende levantarse e ir al trabajo una mañana cualquiera de invierno a esa temperatura (y en mi pueblo madrileño menos aún y con temperaturas más bajas). Otra cosa es que los -5 ºC resulten la temperatura de cada mañana de principios de enero de media, eso no (salvo en puntos concretos como ya he comentado); porque además hay que tener en cuenta que hay días nublados, días con precipitaciones, etc, en que esas cifras son difíciles de alcanzar salvo entrada fría y tiran de la media hacia arriba. Cosas de medias, ya se sabe


----------



## J.S. (23 Dez 2010 às 18:21)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> -5 ºC de media de las mínimas sólo se da en puntos muy concretos y fríos de zonas de cierta altitud (no me refiero a alta montaña) de la región madrileña. Hay que entender que una media de las mínimas para un mes invernal de -5 ºC es un valor bajísimo, incluso para otras muchas zonas europeas. Ejemplos (medias de las mínimas en el mes más frío en ºC):
> 
> - Londres:.................. 1,8 ºC
> - Bruselas:................. 0,7 ºC
> ...



Pek, do you have any official weahterstation data for the temperatures you mention in Spain, I come no lower on any official station than -1 or may be -2 in Soria etc. Madrid: I always saw values of +2 or +3 at most airports as january minimum. So excuse me but I find these -5 C values anywhere below 1500m not credible at face value.

Also: I hope you compare the same data. For instance: Amsterdam Schipho; Airport is the data from -1971-2000. Kobenhavn you mention is 1961-1990 or 1951-1980. That is real difference. The average for Schiphol from 1951-1980 was -0,6 C. That is quite a difference.

And the most terrible comparison for us are those january's prior to 1850. Nowadays we have +2,8 C. We had 0,3 C as the usal average .That is a notable difference...


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 19:38)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> Pek, do you have any official weahterstation data for the temperatures you mention in Spain, I come no lower on any official station than -1 or may be -2 in Soria etc. Madrid: I always saw values of +2 or +3 at most airports as january minimum. So excuse me but I find these -5 C values anywhere below 1500m not credible at face value.


Sí, tengo muchos, muchísimos datos!!! 

Por partes:

Los valores que me das para el aeropuerto de Madrid de media de las mínimas de enero son un clamoroso error (2 ºC en todo caso es un valor válido para estaciones de los barrios más centrales de la capital altamente afectados por la isla de calor, tal y como dije en el anterior post). El valor oficial (71-00) es de *0,3 ºC* en Madrid-Barajas, el principal aeropuerto de la capital y de España y la gran estación de referencia para Madrid:

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=3129&k=mad

Los -5 ºC puedes creértelos porque son reales en el entorno de la región madrileña (en puntos muy concretos). Ya lo puse en el tópic de Cantalojas. La estación no es oficial pero sí es seria

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/europa/estamos-de-suerte-4843.html 


Oficiales en la Comunidad de Madrid y alrededores cercanos (media de las mínimas del mes más frío en ºC. Y la media de finales de diciembre+principios de enero (que es de lo que estaba hablando), si la hubiera, sería más fría que ésta). No son series coincidentes pero para hecerse una idea sirven:

Boalo-Cerceda "Pozuelo" (960 m):..... -2,7 ºC (1961-1980)
Navalagamella "Medialdea" (850 m):.. -3,6 ºC (1961-1980)
Aranzueque (694 m):..................... -2,7 ºC (1971-2003)
Aranjuez-Las Cabezadas (490 m):.... -1,2 ºC (1970-1993)
Carabaña "Los Parrales" (625 m):..... -1,6 ºC (1970-1995)
Ambite de Tajuña (682 m):............. -1,6 ºC (1961-1980)
Madrid-Puerta de Hierro (630 m):..... -1,5 ºC (1969-1990)
...

Y más que me faltan... Pero es que no tengo mucho tiempo ahora. Si estás interesado luego te pongo más que tengo muchos datos

Fíjate en la media de las mínimas absolutas mensuales y anual de Madrid-Puerta del Hierro en ºC (una estación en un barrio de Madrid capital, no un pueblo alejado) Nota: El primer número y letra es la clave de la estación.:

Madrid 'PUERTA DE HIERRO' 	3194I   -9.2  -8.1  -6.7  -2.8  0.4  5.1  8.8  8.3  3.5  -1.5  -6.9  -8.9  Anual: -11.1 

Lo de ponerte estaciones de otros puntos de España si quieres te lo voy poniendo poco a poco que son muchas y las tengo en publicaciones y libros, que lo hace todo más lento.

Con respecto a lo de Copenhague tienes razón, lo puse deprisa y corriendo de los datos oficiales de la Organización Meteorológica Mundial. No pretendía con ello ser absolutamente exhaustivo, sólo generar una imagen aproximada, rápida y fidedigna sobre lo que son las medias de las mínimas en distintas ciudades europeas para así hacer ver que los -5 ºC de media de las mínimas es un valor muy muy bajo al alcance de no demasiadas urbes. Todo ello al respecto de lo que había comentado N_Fig. Por cierto, el dato de Copenhague es de 1961-1990.

Saludos 

P.D.: A lo mejor es mejor pasar este diálogo a otro tópico para no desviar demasiado el tópico de seguimiento- ¿Al de diversidad climática, tal vez? Se lo dejo a los moderadores que decidan


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 19:49)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

O clima de Espanha nao è assim de frio. Como sempre sao dados parciais e escollidos de sitios "raros" a muita altitude e as veces sao Medições nao oficiais e que nao representan o maioria do clima espanhol.

A temperatura na region de Madrid, com dados oficiais está na paxina de AEMET

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?k=mad

A temperatura minima media do mes de janeiro
Madrid cidade 667 metros 2,6ºC
Madrid aeroporto 609 metros 0,3ºC
Madrid Getafe 617 metros 1,0ºC
Navacerrada 1894 metros -3,1ºC

A temperatura maxima media do mes de janeiro è moi elevada, mesmo com case 2000 metros de altitude
Madrid cidade 9,7ºC
Madrid aeroporto 10,6ºC
Madrid Getafe 10,4ºC
Navacerrada 2,0ºC


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2010 às 19:58)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> O clima de Espanha nao è assim de frio. Como sempre sao dados de sitios "raros" a muita altitude e case sempre en medicioes nao oficiais e que nao representan o maioria do clima espanhol.
> 
> A temperatura na region de Madrid, com dados oficiais está na paxina de AEMET
> 
> ...



Pensava que fossem mais baixas, mas realmente também não é assim tão alto. Principalmente para quem mais 5ºC de temperatura nesse mês.


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Insisto: Oficiales de AEMET y mira las altitudes

*Oficiales *en la Comunidad de Madrid y alrededores cercanos (media de las mínimas del mes más frío en ºC. Y la media de finales de diciembre+principios de enero (que es de lo que estaba hablando), si la hubiera, sería más fría que ésta). No son series coincidentes pero para hecerse una idea sirven:

Boalo-Cerceda "Pozuelo" (960 m):..... -2,7 ºC (1961-1980)
Navalagamella "Medialdea" (850 m):.. -3,6 ºC (1961-1980)
Aranzueque (694 m):..................... -2,7 ºC (1971-2003)
Aranjuez-Las Cabezadas (490 m):.... -1,2 ºC (1970-1993)
Carabaña "Los Parrales" (625 m):..... -1,6 ºC (1970-1995)
Ambite de Tajuña (682 m):............. -1,6 ºC (1961-1980)
Madrid-Puerta de Hierro (630 m):..... -1,5 ºC (1969-1990)

 Lo de las máximas es otro asunto en el que SÍ puedo estar más de acuerdo. Aunque no es igual en todas partes, desde luego.

 La página de AEMET ofrece ridiculamente pocas estaciones (sólo las más conocidas o famosas). Hay INFINITAS más en cada región!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 20:10)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> Insisto: Oficiales de AEMET y mira las altitudes
> 
> *Oficiales *en la Comunidad de Madrid y alrededores cercanos (media de las mínimas del mes más frío en ºC. Y la media de finales de diciembre+principios de enero (que es de lo que estaba hablando), si la hubiera, sería más fría que ésta). No son series coincidentes pero para hecerse una idea sirven:
> 
> ...



Tes unha obsesao por demostrarlles aos nosos vicinhos que o noso clima español è máis frío do que é realmente, que de verdade xa resulta patoloxico.


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 20:11)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Como sempre sao dados parciais e escollidos de sitios "raros" a muita altitude e as veces sao Medições nao oficiais e que nao representan o maioria do clima espanhol.


 Es decir, el otro día me pides disculpas y hoy vuelves a lo mismo. Yo flipo. Tienes una manera de simplificar y generalizar el clima terrorífica. Allá tú.

 ¡Yo he definido el clima (media de las mínimas de finales de diciembre-principios de enero) de una comarca entera! No sólo el de la ciudad de Madrid. Ni tampoco el de las zonas montañosas con estaciones colocadas en lugares en que apenas se almacena el frío para dar buenas mínimas.

 La verdad es que no sé ni para que me esfuerzo...


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 20:14)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> Es decir, el otro día me pides disculpas y hoy vuelves a lo mismo. Yo flipo. Tienes una manera de simplificar y generalizar el clima terrorífica. Allá tú.
> 
> ¡Yo he definido el clima (media de las mínimas de finales de diciembre-principios de enero) de una comarca entera! No sólo el de la ciudad de Madrid. Ni tampoco el de las zonas montañosas con estaciones colocadas en lugares en que apenas se almacena el frío para dar buenas mínimas.
> 
> La verdad es que no sé ni para que me esfuerzo...



Sempre buscas excusas cando os dados nao sao do teu agrado?: que se está horriblemente situada, que se è uma grande cidade, que se nao se almacena frio para boas minimas...  

A xente nao è estupida. Nao lles podes presentar o clima espanhol como se nas nosas cidades tiveramos as mesmas temperaturas que en Oslo ou Berlín.

Como lles podes dicir aos nosos vicinhos que os madrilenhos van ao traballo habitualmente com uma temperatura en inverno de -5ºC, cando a media das minimas do mes mais frio dentro da cidade è de 2ºC e no aeroporto, fora da cidade, è de 0,3ºC? Estás dando informacao que nao è certa, e calquera podeo comprobar na páxina de AEMET!!!!


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 20:20)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Tes unha obsesao por demostrarlles aos nosos vicinhos que o noso clima español è máis frío do que é realmente, que de verdade que isto resulta patoloxico.





¡Pero si yo no me invento nada! Si son datos oficiales!!! El problema es que tú no tienes *NI IDEA* del clima español. Conoces cuatro chorradas y cuatro datos oficiales y pretendes enseñarme algo y decir que eso es lo cierto teniendo yo muchísimos más y llevándo estudiándolo años?

Yo FLIPO (muy castizo todo esto).

Y no es por el frío, también podría hacerlo con el calor, que también tengo otro montón de datos oficiales. Sólo que no tengo tiempo para todo y me gusta más romper el tópico de la Iberia siemprecálida que suele haber. Pero es eso, cuestión de tiempo!

No sé ni qué decir, francamente.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 20:26)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> ¡Pero si yo no me invento nada! Si son datos oficiales!!! El problema es que tú no tienes *NI IDEA* del clima español. Conoces cuatro chorradas y cuatro datos oficiales y pretendes enseñarme algo y decir que eso es lo cierto teniendo yo muchísimos más y llevándo estudiándolo años?



Cuatro chorradas... que precisamente sao os dados oficiais da agencia meteorologica espanhola, isto e surrealista.


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 20:29)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Como lles podes dicir aos nosos vicinhos que os madrilenhos van ao traballo habitualmente com uma temperatura en inverno de -5ºC, cando a media das minimas do mes mais frio dentro da cidade è de 2ºC e no aeroporto, fora da cidade, è de 0,3ºC? Estás dando informacao que nao è certa, e calquera podeo comprobar na páxina de AEMET!!!!



No he dicho eso. He dicho que les son familiares y que a nadie le sorprenden y eso es así. Vente a vivir a Algete, Colmenar Viejo, Majadahonda, etc. y me cuentas

Y también he dicho que en el interior de la ciudad son raros

No tengo nada más que decir a alguien que no conoce nada el clima de que está hablando


----------



## Bergidum (23 Dez 2010 às 20:30)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Ferreiro, no creo que tengas razón en tus argumentaciones, Pek no se inventa los datos, están disponibles para todos en internet. En tu paraíso de clima oceánico no puedes entender una Iberia tan fría o más, a veces, que nuestros vecinos del norte (menos este invierno, claro...)


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 20:30)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Cuatro chorradas... que precisamente sao os dados oficiais da agencia meteorologica espanhola, isto e surrealista.



¡¡PERO QUE LOS QUE YO HE PUESTO TAMBIÉN SON OFICIALES Y SON MUCHAS MÁS ESTACIONES!!

¿Puedes entender eso o no?


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Bergidum disse:


> Ferreiro, no creo que tengas razón en tus argumentaciones, Pek no se inventa los datos, están disponibles para todos en internet. En tu paraíso de clima oceánico no puedes entender una Iberia tan fría o más, a veces, que nuestros vecinos del norte (menos este invierno, claro...)


 Gracias, Bergidum. Menos mal que has aparecido por aquí porque ya me estaba volviendo loco


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 20:42)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> Gracias, Bergidum. Menos mal que has aparecido por aquí porque ya me estaba volviendo loco



Pois si, estan dispoñibles en Internet...... os dados que publica a web de AEMET. 

Madrid:

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?k=mad

Castilla e Leon (cidades de Avila, Soria, Burgos, Segovia......:

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?k=cle

As cidades a 1000 metros de altitude tem uma temperatura media en janeiro de 3ºC em Soria e Avila, Segovia 4ºC !!! E iso que sao cidades pequenas, com pouca poboacao.

Invito a os nosos vicinhos a que os verifiquen 

Todo o contrario do que Pek fala. A quen lle creemos, a Pek ou a Agencia Española de Meteorología?


----------



## Veterano (23 Dez 2010 às 21:10)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Todo o contrario do que Pek fala. A quen lle creemos, a Pek ou a Agencia Española de Meteorología?



 Gosto de observar os dados que o Pek nos disponibiliza, acredito neles! Mas também tenho de acreditar nos dados da AEMet, claro.

 E também observo a tua informação, Ferreiro.

 Não podemos todos conviver em paz?


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Veterano disse:


> Gosto de observar os dados que o Pek nos disponibiliza, acredito neles! Mas também tenho de acreditar nos dados da AEMet, claro.



En este caso TODOS los datos que estoy ofreciendo son oficiales de AEMET. Lo que hay que entender es que hay muchísimas estaciones oficiales de la agencia (y ya no digamos de otros organismos) y no sólo las "cuatro" que salen en su web.

También hay que entender que una estación se representa a sí misma y que no se puede generalizar el clima de una zona a partir de ella y mucho menos el clima de una comarca de varios miles de km2 a partir de tres estaciones.

Es todo lo que tengo que decir


----------



## Veterano (23 Dez 2010 às 21:30)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> En este caso TODOS los datos que estoy ofreciendo son oficiales de AEMET.



  Sendo assim, não vejo motivo para desconfiança.

  A mim agrada-me a possibilidade de, neste Fórum, ter acesso a variadas informações sobre o que se passa em Espanha, em termos de temperatura.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 21:37)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Todos sabemos das especificidades de cada lugar.
Em Portugal continental, a nossa estação oficial mais alta está a 1380m de altitude, e no alto de um monte exposta ao vento de todos os quadrantes.
Quantos vales resguardados temos por esse país fora, cujas temperaturas mínimas serão bastante interessantes? Infelizmente não temos estações para as medir.

Mas agora fiquei curioso quando a essas diferenças tão grandes das mínimas em Madrid.
Têm algum mapa de Madrid com todas as estações marcadas?


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 21:40)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Eu não posso ler: los madrileños van a trabajar *habitualmente *con una temperatura de -5ºC, e quedar calado, porque nao e certo.
Na cidade de Madrid, a temperatura minima media en janeiro nao baixa de 2ºC!!!:
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=3195&k=mad

Esa media ten como consecuencia que moi raras veces alcançan uma temperatura de -5ºC na cidade de Madrid, incluso no aeroporto, que está fora da cidade, poucas veces alcançan os -5ºC. E como proba podese consultar en calquera base de dados que neste 2010, que é un ano frío, no aeroporto de Madrid somentes alcançaron uma temperatura de -5ºC um dia en febreiro e outro mais en janeiro. Mais outro día que leva agora en dezembrO.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2010&mes=3&day=3&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2010&mes=1&day=31&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 21:49)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



AnDré disse:


> Mas agora fiquei curioso quando a essas diferenças tão grandes das mínimas em Madrid.
> Têm algum mapa de Madrid com todas as estações marcadas?



Luego te lo hago y os cuento más cosas que ahora no puedo


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Eh lá que grande discussão que eu fui arranjar ao fazer uma perguntinha inocente sobre mínimas em Madrid... Enfim, fiquei espantado com a diferença de temperaturas tão grandes numa área tão +pequena...


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Me autocito



Pek disse:


> Y también es distinto si de lo que hablamos es de si -5 ºC (y menos) *son "comunes" en la región madrileña.* Entonces te diría que sí, que se producen con frecuencia (mucha en algunas zonas) y que resultan bastante familiares para el común de los habitantes (*salvo los de los barrios mas centrales de la capital fuertemente afectados por la isla de calor. En este caso son más raros*); vamos, que *a nadie le sorprende* levantarse e ir al trabajo una mañana cualquiera de invierno a esa temperatura (y en mi pueblo madrileño menos aún y con temperaturas más bajas). *Otra cosa es que los -5 ºC resulten la temperatura de cada mañana de principios de enero* de media, *eso no* (salvo en puntos concretos como ya he comentado); porque además hay que tener en cuenta que hay días nublados, días con precipitaciones, etc, en que esas cifras son difíciles de alcanzar salvo entrada fría y tiran de la media hacia arriba. Cosas de medias, ya se sabe



Deja ya de manipular, por favor.
Estoy hablando de TODA la Comunidad de Madrid, no sólo de Madrid capital. Ahí digo que son *más raros*

¡¡Ya está bien!!


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 21:57)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



N_Fig disse:


> Enfim, fiquei espantado com a diferença de temperaturas tão grandes numa área tão +pequena...



Por algo digo que no se puede generalizar y que tenemos un territorio variadísimo


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 22:24)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

As palabras textuales de Pek

Y también es distinto si *de lo que hablamos es de si -5 ºC (y menos) son "comunes" en la región madrileña. Entonces te diría que sí, **que se producen con frecuencia (mucha en algunas zonas) y que resultan bastante familiares para el común de los habitantes (salvo los de los barrios mas centrales de la capital fuertemente afectados por la isla de calor. En este caso son más raros)*; vamos, que a nadie le sorprende levantarse e ir al trabajo una mañana cualquiera de invierno a esa temperatura (y en mi pueblo madrileño menos aún y con temperaturas más bajas). 



 Tenho que reirme.

O aeroporto de Madrid, que nao está precisamente num barrio central da capital, nin siquera dentro da cidade, alcança os -5ºC uma o duas veces ao ano, nos anos mais frios como este pode chegar ate 3 veces ou 4 veces, e nos anos mais temperados nao chega nin uma sola vez aos -5ºc.

Un exemplo, pero hai muitos outros. 
Janeiro de 2008, minima -5º uma vez, mais maxima de 18ºC 4 veces!!!
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082210-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2008&mes=01&day=31&ndays=31
Febreiro 2008 mínima -3ºC, maxima de 19ºC uma vez e maxima de 18ºC 2 veces!!
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082210-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2008&mes=02&day=28&ndays=31

Atopanse moitos anos assim en Madrid.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 22:46)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> Ahora viajemos más al norte y tenemos la webcam de Sotres, un pueblo asturiano a 1000 msnm que ofrece esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonitas imaxes. Saben os europeos a outra parte da historia? 
Un par de semanas despois en Sotres nao quedaba case nada desa enorme cantidade de neve. Porque a altitude de 1000 metros en Espanha a neve nao dura no chao case nada. Por iso nao temos estacaos de esqui a menos de 1500 metros. Case todos os países de Europa as tenhem a uma altitude de 800 metros. Nos incluso a 1500 metros temos anos desastrosos en que muitas das nosas estacaos de esqui están pechadas por falta de neve case toda a temporada.

Logo de dous ou tres días xa nao quedará nada de neve nesa webcam de Sotres. Eu porei a webcam no seu momento.


----------



## Bergidum (23 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

¿Cuántas estaciones de esquí conoces a 800 m de altitud en Europa fuera de alguna escandinava?

Nadie dice que España sea el país más frío de Europa, y se le compara con países del entorno de Europa occidental, no se habla de Noruega o de Bielorrusia...

Por cierto, en Sotres ha habido años de varios meses de nieve cuajada...


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 23:13)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Bergidum disse:


> ¿Cuántas estaciones de esquí conoces a 800 m de altitud en Europa fuera de alguna escandinava?
> 
> Nadie dice que España sea el país más frío de Europa, y se le compara con países del entorno de Europa occidental, no se habla de Noruega o de Bielorrusia...
> 
> Por cierto, en Sotres ha habido años de varios meses de nieve cuajada...



En Sotres varios meses de nieve cuajada   Leo cada barbaridad. En unos días pondré la camara. Demostraré lo poco que dura la nieve en Sotres.

Yo soy aficionado al esquí. Conozco bien la estación de Leitariegos. He ido a esquiar alguna vez. No muchas porque innumerables fines de semana está cerrada por falta de nieve. Más veces cerrada la de Manzaneda en Ourense, ni la tengo en cuenta. Conozco bien toda la zona. Yo vivo en Coruña. Nací en Valdeorras al lado del Bierzo. 

Nao sabes nada de estacaos de esqui. Nos Carpatos e os Alpes muitas estacaos de esqui están a 700 metros. Escandinavia ao nivel do mar. Nos Balcanes aos 1000 metros.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2010 às 00:51)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Bergidum disse:


> ¿Cuántas estaciones de esquí conoces a 800 m de altitud en Europa fuera de alguna escandinava?
> 
> 
> Por cierto, en Sotres ha habido años de varios meses de nieve cuajada...



Boa noite.

A estação de esqui da Serra da Estrela actualmente encontra-se a 1800 mts de altitude.
Mas na década de 60 (séc. XX) havia uma estação de esqui a menos de 1600 mts de altitude e por vezes com muito melhores condições de neve para a prática de esqui do que a actual estação.

As aldeias mais altas do actual Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês até aos anos 60 (séc. XX) estavam por vezes semanas ou meses debaixo de um manto de neve, em altitudes de 900\1000 mts.
Hoje em dia a neve ficar durante 1 semana é difícil...

Por isso, em zonas mais a norte em Espanha, não é de espantar que tal ocorra ou tenha ocorrido não há muito tempo. E quem sabe possa voltar a acontecer, sabendo nós que o clima é ciclíco, em anos vindouros?


----------



## Bergidum (24 Dez 2010 às 09:58)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Creo que no merece la pena seguir "discutiendo" contigo, Ferreiro. Hay crónicas de mediados del S XX donde se habla de esos varios meses de incomunicación por la nieve, y si conoces como dices tanto, sabrás que para salir de Sotres siempre se baja...

Yo también he visto "tus" estaciones de esquí maravillosas a baja altitud en Europa. Recuerdo Maribor (Eslovenia), con una cinta de nieve artificial celebrando hace años los campeonatos de Europa. Recuerdo un montón de años Garmisch Partenkirchen con sus saltos de esquí en iguales condiciones...
Años buenos y malos hay en todos los sitios, pero para ti en Iberia todo es malo y tropical...
Un saludo.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 11:02)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Bergidum disse:


> Creo que no merece la pena seguir "discutiendo" contigo, Ferreiro. Hay crónicas de mediados del S XX donde se habla de esos varios meses de incomunicación por la nieve, y si conoces como dices tanto, sabrás que para salir de Sotres siempre se baja...
> 
> Yo también he visto "tus" estaciones de esquí maravillosas a baja altitud en Europa. Recuerdo Maribor (Eslovenia), con una cinta de nieve artificial celebrando hace años los campeonatos de Europa. Recuerdo un montón de años Garmisch Partenkirchen con sus saltos de esquí en iguales condiciones...
> Años buenos y malos hay en todos los sitios, pero para ti en Iberia todo es malo y tropical...
> Un saludo.



Garmisch estao a 700 metros de altitude. Ridiculo comparar essa estaçao dos Alpes com as estaçaos espanholas que estao no mellor dos casos a 1500 metros. Uma estaçao na Cantabrica ou nos Pirineos a 700 metros nao podería abrir as súas pistas mais que dous ou tres día do ano!!!

Nao sabes nada de estaçaos de esqui.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 11:09)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Investiguei no foro Meteored do que tanto fala Pek. Atopei dados de estaçaos madrilenhas de localidades com pouca poboaçao. Entre elas uma da que fala muito. Buitrago de Lozoya.

Buitrago de Lozoya. Quase 1000 metros de altitude. Temperatura minima do mes de Janeiro -1,0ºC e temperatura maxima de janeiro 7,8ºC. Media do mes de janeiro 3,4ºC!!! E isso que os anos 50 e 60 foram mais fríos.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 11:16)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

O resto das localidades da regiao de Madrid.

Collado Villalba povo ao lado da serra de Madrid a 917 metros. Minima de janeiro de -0,2ºC  Maxima de janeiro 10,4ºC  Media do janeiro 5,1ºC 





Colmenar viejo 879 metros. Minima de janeiro 0,6ºC. Media de janeiro 4,4ºC !!!!

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-colme.htm

Guadalix de la Sierra 850 metros. Minima de janeiro -0,1ºC  Media de janeiro 3,9ºC !!

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-guad4.htm

Manjiron 1000 metros. Minima de janeiro -1,2ºC. Media de janeiro 3,2ºC !!!

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-manji.htm

Rascafría, 1159 metros. Minima de janeiro -1,8ºC. Maxima de janeiro 8,4ºC. Media de janeiro 3,3ºC !!!!!

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-rasca.htm

Todos son poboaçaos com poucos habitantes e de anos mais frios e nao sao dados de aficionados.


----------



## Pek (24 Dez 2010 às 14:14)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Vergonzoso lo que estás haciendo, Ferreiro, y encima sin tener ni puñetera idea de nada  Aquí te dejo un listado OFICIAL de AEMET de *media de las mínimas* (que es de lo que estábamos hablando) en enero (e insisto en que todo esto venía por lo que hacía en el período finales de diciembre-primeros de enero, que es más frío de media que todo enero) de la región madrileña y zonas limítrofes. No se incluyen estaciones de alta montaña (creo que la más alta está en torno a 1300 m y la más baja a poco más de 400):

- La Granja de San Ildefonso:....................... -4,1 ºC 
- Navalagamella "Medialdea":........................ -3,6 ºC
- El Boalo-Cerceda "Los Pozuelos":................. -2,7 ºC 
- Peguerinos:............................................. -2,7 ºC
- Aranzueque:........................................... -2,6 ºC
- Alameda del Valle:.................................... -2,1 ºC
- Rascafría "El Paular":................................. -2,0 ºC
- Manzanares el Real:.................................. -2,0 ºC
- Ambite de Tajuña:.................................... -1,6 ºC
- Carabaña "Los Parrales":............................ -1,6 ºC
- Navalagamella "Molinillos":.......................... -1,5 ºC
- Prádena "C.F.":........................................ -1,5 ºC
- Madrid "Puerta de Hierro":.......................... -1,5 ºC
- Fuentidueña de Tajo:................................ -1,4 ºC
- San Rafael:.............................................. -1,4 ºC
- Gargantilla del Lozoya "Camping":................. -1,3 ºC
- Puentes Viejas:......................................... -1,3 ºC
- Aranjuez "Las Cabezadas":.......................... -1,2 ºC
- La Jarosa:............................................... -1,2 ºC
- Navalmedio:............................................. -1,2 ºC
- Salto de Almoguera:.................................. -1,1 ºC
- Alcalá de Henares "Base Aérea":.................. -1,0 ºC
- Riosequillo "Presa":.................................... -1,0 ºC
- Mocejón de la Sagra:................................. -0,9 ºC
- Soto del Real "Prado Herrero":...................... -0,8 ºC
- Brunete "La Pellejera":................................ -0,8 ºC
- Embalse Navacerrada:................................ -0,8 ºC
- Las Navas del Marqués "Fábrica de Resinas":...-0,7 ºC
- Tielmes:.................................................. -0,4 ºC
- Alcalá de Henares "Canaleja":...................... -0,4 ºC
- Villalba:................................................... -0,4 ºC
- Talamanca del Jarama:............................... -0,3 ºC
- Arganda "La Poveda":................................. -0,3 ºC
- Alcalá de Henares "Encin":........................... -0,1 ºC
- Madrid "Fuencarral":.................................... 0,1 ºC
- Rivas Vaciamadrid "Campillo":.......................  0,3 ºC
- Madrid-Torrejón de Ardoz "Base Aérea":.......... 0,3 ºC
- Madrid "Aeropuerto":................................... 0,3 ºC
- Madrid "Ciudad Universitaria":........................ 0,5 ºC
- El Tiemblo "Central Puente Nuevo":................ 0,6 ºC
- Pozuelo de Alarcón "Centro Ciudad":............... 0,8 ºC
- Madrid "Chamartín":..................................... 1,0 ºC
- Madrid-Getafe "Base Aérea":.......................... 1,0 ºC
- Rozas de Puerto Real "Barjondo":.................... 1,3 ºC
- Madrid "Cuatro Vientos":............................... 1,4 ºC
- Madrid "Retiro" (centro ciudad):..................... 2,6 ºC


En cuanto a los días en que la temperatura está en torno a -5 ºC... ¿*77* registros inferiores a -4,5 ºC en 10 años (sin contar este diciembre que alguno más hay) en Madrid "Aeropuerto" te parecen suficientes como para calificarlo como algo "bastante familiar" y "no raro"?

Son datos OFICIALES de AEMET (ojo que a veces los de Ogimet no son coincidentes por la hora en que toman los datos diarios de los SYNOPs). Sólo un año (2002) no hubo en la estación del aeropuerto ningún día con temperatura mínima inferior a -4,5 ºC

Valores más bajos (inferiores a -7 ºC)

- -10,5 ºC (16/12/2001)
- -10,5 ºC (17/12/2001)
- -10,2 ºC (28/01/2005)
-  -9,1 ºC (27/01/2005)
-  -8,8 ºC (20/12/2009)
-  -8,7 ºC (12/01/2009)
-  -8,1 ºC (11/01/2009)
-  -8,0 ºC (22/12/2001)
-  -7,8 ºC (13/01/2003)
-  -7,5 ºC (30/01/2006)
-  -7,5 ºC (14/12/2001)
-  -7,2 ºC (17/11/2007)
-  -7,2 ºC (15/12/2001)
-  -7,1 ºC (15/12/2007)
-  -7,1 ºC (27/12/2001)
-  -7,1 ºC (18/11/2007)

Y eso que hablamos de una estación con media de las mínimas de enero de 0,3 ºC. Imagínate para la inmensa mayoría de las restantes de la región madrileña *que es de lo que yo estaba hablando* (insisto a ver si lo pillas)

Valores más bajos en Madrid-Torrejón de Ardoz "Base Aérea" 2001-noviembre 2010

- -11,1 ºC (28/01/2005)
- -10,0 ºC (10/01/2009)
- -10,0 ºC (27/01/2005)
-  -9,2 ºC (16/12/2001)
-  -8,5 ºC (20/12/2009)
-  -8,5 ºC (17/12/2001)
-  -8,0 ºC (11/01/2010)
-  -8,0 ºC (12/01/2009)

En cuanto a lo de los años:

- Un año normal como 2003: 8 días en enero+febrero con mínimas inferiores a -4,5 ºC en Madrid "Aeropuerto":
 Enero: -5,4 (día 11); -7,8 ºC (día 13); -6,6 ºC (día 14); -6,1 ºC (día 15); -5,3 ºC (día 16)
 Febrero: -4,7 ºC (día 16); -5,3 ºC (día 17); -6,9 ºC (día 18)

- Un año frío como 2005: 21 días en enero+febrero+marzo+diciembre con mínimas inferiores a -4,5 ºC. Nada de sólo 4 o 5 días  :
 Enero: -4,8 ºC (día 5); -4,6 ºC (día 6); -4,6 ºC (día 8); -6,0 ºC (día 9); -6,6 ºC (día 10); -6,5 ºC (día 11); -5,6 ºC (día 12); -5,1 ºC (día 26); -9,1 ºC (día 27); -10,2 ºC (día 28)
 Febrero: -5,8 ºC (día 1); -6,3 ºC (día 18); -4,9 ºC (día 19); -5,5 ºC (día 28)
 Marzo: -5,6 ºC (día 1); -4,8 ºC (día 5); -6,6 ºC (día 8); -5,1 ºC (día 9)
 Diciembre: -4,6 ºC (día 22); -6,0 ºC (día 23); -5,6 ºC (día 24)

- Un año cálido como 2008: 3 días em noviembre+diciembre+enero con mínimas inferiores a -4,5 ºC.
 Enero: -5,8 ºC (día 1)
 Noviembre: -6,3 ºC (día 28)
 Diciembre: -4,6 ºC (día 25)


Fíjate en estos datos oficiales de la media de las mínimas absolutas mensuales y anuales para la estación de Madrid "Puerta de Hierro":

Madrid 'PUERTA DE HIERRO' 3194I -9.2 -8.1 -6.7 -2.8 0.4 5.1 8.8 8.3 3.5 -1.5 -6.9 -8.9 Anual: -11.1 



 Y ahora datos OFICIALES (AEMET) del número de días al año con mínima inferior o igual a -5,0 ºC:

- El Boalo-Cerceda "Los Pozuelos":... 40
- Manzanares el Real:.................... 38
- Mocejón de la Sagra:.................. 37
- Peguerinos:............................... 35
- Alameda del Valle:...................... 33
- Ambite de Tajuña:...................... 29
- Rascafría:................................. 26
- Salto de Almoguera:.................... 26
- San Rafael:................................ 25
- Brunete "La Pellejera":.................. 23
- Navalagamella "Molinillos":............. 16
- Riosequillo "Presa":...................... 15
- Fuentidueña de Tajo:................... 14
- Talamanca del Jarama:................. 14
- Arganda "La Poveda":................... 14
- Alcalá de Henares "La Canaleja":.... 13
- Alcalá de Henares "El Encín":......... 13
- Villalba:..................................... 12
- Madrid "Aeropuerto":.................... 10
- Madrid "Chamartín":.....................  5
- Madrid "Retiro":...........................  1 (redondeando, ya que no es ni 0 ni 1)

Lo mismo sucede para todas las provincias. Cada estación se representa a *ella misma y a la ubicación exacta en que se encuentra*. Si tú cambiaras la estación de referencia de Madrid "Aeropuerto" a Madrid "Puerta de Hierro" y colocaras esta estación en la web principal de AEMET, la ciudad parecería mucho más fría, pero en realidad SEGUIRÍA SIENDO IGUAL. E insisto, lo mismo para todas: la estación de Soria (algo de que ya se ha hablado), Ávila (antes había otra estación de referencia: Ávila Aerodrómo, que era mucho (pero mucho, sobre todo en mínimas) más fría que la actual (mínima absoluta más baja de -27,6 ºC), y se quitó. Ahora está en un barrio elevado en el interior de la ciudad y los datos ni se parecen (sobre todo en mínimas). E insisto, la ciudad sigue siendo igual (de fría o de cálida, según lo veas)...

Con respecto a Sotres, como bien ha dicho Bergidum (toda una eminencia en asuntos de climatología, bioclimatología, fenología y botánica al que has tratado FATAL), depende de los años (como en todos los sitios). Hay años con menos nieve y años como el 2005 en que estuvo nevado desde finales de diciembre a abril con un montón de días incomunicados por la nieve. Las fotos que puse son de 2005, de marzo más concretamente. Es un pueblo muy nivoso y si éste no te gusta crúzate la divisoria y vete a pueblos leoneses más secos pero mucho más fríos a ver cuanto aguanta la nieve. O vete al Valle de Pineta (Pirineo Aragonés) a ver cuánto aguanta la nieve a 1200 msnm (datos oficiales de pértiga de AEMET. Fliparás

No se puede generalizar el clima de España (ni siquiera el de una región pequeña como Madrid) porque es MUY variada (incluso a escala muy local). No se puede. APRÉNDETELO

P.D.: Por otra parte, ojito con la página de Global Bioclimatics que está muy bien y muy currada pero en algunas ocasiones tiene errores de bulto (y series muy cortas). Ya se ha hablado de ello en este foro


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 14:58)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> Vergonzoso lo que estás haciendo, Ferreiro, y encima sin tener ni puñetera idea de nada  Aquí te dejo un listado OFICIAL de AEMET de *media de las mínimas* (que es de lo que estábamos hablando) en enero (e insisto en que todo esto venía por lo que hacía en el período finales de diciembre-primeros de enero, que es más frío de media que todo enero) de la región madrileña y zonas limítrofes. No se incluyen estaciones de alta montaña (creo que la más alta está en torno a 1300 m y la más baja a poco más de 400):
> 
> - La Granja de San Ildefonso:....................... -4,1 ºC
> - Navalagamella "Medialdea":........................ -3,6 ºC
> ...



Ti das dados, dados e mais dados, e nunca pos os enlaces a eses dados oficiais.

A estaçao do val de Pineta, nao è uma estaçao oficial de AEMET como dis muitas veces, é uma estaçao Davis privada e pertencente ao foro climaynieve, eles mesmos advirten nos seus foros que na sua ubicación nao lle da o sol nos meses do inverno, ja que è un val sempre en penumbra nesta epoca do ano, e por iso as suas temperaturas baixas.
http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/

A estaçao do aeroporto de Madrid nao ten 10 días ao ano con minimas de -5ºC ou menos, iso que dis que è um dado oficial de AEMET nao è certo, e retote a que o demostres com os dados oficiais.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 15:02)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



iceworld disse:


> Muy bueno ahora a ver se puedan pasar la discusión a otra ciudad?
> 
> Ferreiro una pergunta:
> Como pueden en Escandinavia tener pistas al nivel del mar?
> Para esquiar hay que ir para bajo!



É obvio que è a parte baixa da pista, logo a parte alta pode estar a 400 ou 800 metros ou 1200.

A parte baixa das pistas de ski em Espanha nao é inferior a 1500 metros!!!


----------



## Pek (24 Dez 2010 às 15:11)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Ti das dados, dados e mais dados, e nunca pos os enlaces a eses dados oficiais.
> 
> A estaçao do val de Pineta, nao è uma estaçao oficial de AEMET como dis muitas veces, é uma estaçao Davis privada e pertencente ao foro climaynieve, eles mesmos advirten nos seus foros que na sua ubicación nao lle da o sol nos meses do inverno, ja que è un val sempre en penumbra nesta epoca do ano, e por iso as suas temperaturas baixas.
> http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/
> ...



Mira chaval, trabajo en la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Comunidad de Madrid y en nuestra biblioteca hay una publicación magnífica en colaboración con el Ministerio que se titula Climatología Básica de la Región Madrileña (actualizada, ya que hay una publicación anterior del Ministerio) donde vienen todos esos (y muchos más datos. Ni te creerías todo lo que sale) de chorrocientas estaciones de Madrid, Segovia, Guadalajara, Ávila, Toledo...Por ejemplo, la estación Rivas Vaciamadrid "Campillo" la llevábamos nosotros y estaba instalada donde yo trabajo. En la actualidad, y desde hace 5 o 6 años, está inactiva.

No todo está en internet. Apréndetelo también

*La estación del Valle de Pineta de que yo hablo es una estación OFICIAL de la Red NIMET de AEMET. Infórmate bien que no tienes ni pajolera idea de nada*. 

TODOS LOS DATOS QUE HE OFRECIDO SON OFICIALES. No tengo ningún interés en manipular nada. La fuente ya te la he dado.

Ahora créetelo o no que ya estoy hasta las narices. Como ya te ha dicho Bergidum no merece la pena discutir contigo, y yo ahora mismo no estoy para estas tonterías.

Ciao


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 15:13)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Os dados OFICIAIS de agora segundo AEMET en Espanha. Estamos numa entrada fría!!!

A Coruña 10,1ºC
Madrid cidade 4,6ºC, aeroporto 6,5ºC
Barcelona sem dado
Valencia 13,2ºC
Sevilla 12,7ºC

Nas cidades a mais altitude:
Soria mais de 1000 metros 3,3ºC
Segovia mais de 1000 metros 0,9ºC
Avila mais de 1000 metros 0,4ºC
León 900 metros 3,4ºC
Burgos sem dado






Nevou na noite em Burgos e Segóvia, mas como tantas outras vezes, ao chegar ao meio-dia, a neve se fundiu. Em Vitoria, a menos altitude e mais ao norte aínda reten algo de neve, pero dubido moito que dentro de 24 hora quede algo.

Burgos agora sol e sem nada de neve


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 15:14)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> Mira chaval, trabajo en la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Comunidad de Madrid y en nuestra biblioteca hay una publicación magnífica en colaboración con el Ministerio que se titula Climatología Básica de la Región Madrileña donde vienen todos esos (y muchos más datos. Ni te creerías todo lo que sale) de chorrocientas estaciones de Madrid, Segovia, Guadalajara, Ávila, Toledo...Por ejemplo, la estación Rivas Vaciamadrid "Campillo" la llevábamos nosotros y estaba instalada donde yo trabajo. En la actualidad, y desde hace 5 o 6 años, está inactiva.
> 
> No todo está en internet. Apréndetelo también
> 
> ...



Di o que queiras, a xente nao è parva. Aporta os enlaces a eses dados. Eu todos os dados que dou digo os enlaces donde se poden verificar!!!

Os dados de Lozoya de Buitrago e demais localidades de Madrid sao oficiais, calquera pode verificalos por si mesmo!!!
http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/data/indexcsp.htm#MADRID


----------



## Pek (24 Dez 2010 às 15:22)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

De Soria y zonas limítrofes, media de las mínimas de enero (estación más alta a unos 1300, la más baja a unos 800 m). Datos Oficiales de AEMET:

- Soria:.................................. -1,5 ºC
- Cuerda del Pozo:................... -2,4 ºC
- Abéjar:................................ -3,9 ºC
- Vinuesa:.............................. -2,3 ºC
- Barriomartín "Molino Piqueras":. -2,1 ºC
- Hontoria del Pinar:................. -3,1 ºC
- Osma "La Rasa":.................... -2,6 ºC
- El Burgo de Osma "I.L.":.......... -2,3 ºC
- Liceras:............................... -2,0 ºC
- Almazán:.............................. -3,4 ºC
- Condemios de Arriba:.............. -4,3 ºC

 Y faltan muchos más tan o más fríos que estos...


----------



## Pek (24 Dez 2010 às 15:26)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Di o que queiras, a xente nao è parva. Aporta os enlaces a eses dados. Eu todos os dados que dou digo os enlaces donde se poden verificar!!!
> 
> Os dados de Lozoya de Buitrago e demais localidades de Madrid sao oficiais, calquera pode verificalos por si mesmo!!!
> http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/data/indexcsp.htm#MADRID



Ya lo he aportado 

Sobre lo de Global Bioclimatics ya he comentado todo lo que tenía que comentar. Oficiales son las publicaciones de AEMET, que es lo que yo tengo y mis fuentes.

Venga, hasta nunca que es imposible debatir contigo. Que cada uno se crea lo que quiera. Barra libre que estamos en Navidad


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 15:31)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> Ya lo he aportado
> 
> Sobre lo de Global Bioclimatics ya he comentado todo lo que tenía que comentar. Oficiales son las publicaciones de AEMET, que es lo que yo tengo y mis fuentes.
> 
> Venga, hasta nunca que es imposible debatir contigo. Que cada uno se crea lo que quiera. Barra libre que estamos en Navidad



E segues nas mesmas. Dados parciais pra facer ver que o país è o que nao è. Volvocho a repetir. A xente nao e tola.

Eu vou seguir aportando os dados oficiais de AEMET. SEMPRE COS OS ENLACES PARA QUE A XENTE POIDA VERIFICAR.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 15:33)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> De Soria y zonas limítrofes, media de las mínimas de enero (estación más alta a unos 1300, la más baja a unos 800 m). Datos Oficiales de AEMET:
> 
> - Soria:.................................. -1,5 ºC
> - Cuerda del Pozo:................... -2,4 ºC
> ...




Se faltaran muitos, xa estarías ti poñendoos. O que pasa nao os tes. E incluso dessses, supoñendo que sean certos, que aínda está por demostrar, nao poñes as temperaturas maximas porque sao ridiculamente altaS, e seguro que ademais, sao de periodos de anos moi breves.


----------



## Pek (24 Dez 2010 às 15:47)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Se faltaran muitos, xa estarías ti poñendoos. O que pasa nao os tes. E incluso dessses, supoñendo que sean certos, que aínda está por demostrar, nao poñes as temperaturas maximas porque sao ridiculamente alta, e seguro que ademais, sao de periodos de anos moi breves.



 Lo que pasa es que no tengo tiempo porque me tengo que ir. Eres un personaje ridículo. Así no aprenderás nada, sólo te llevarás palos.

 Sobre las máximas es otra discusión, aunque no todos son tan altos como crees ni mucho menos. Ahí hay alguna estación con medias mensuales de enero inferiores a 0ºC

 Para que te lo creas. Una foto de la fotocopia que tengo en casa del libro. No te lo voy a poner todo obviamente. Sale la primera parte de la primera página de las varias que dedica a lo de los -5 ºC. En el listado anterior sólo he cogido estaciones con series iguales o superiores a 20 años












 ¿Ya te lo crees, tontín?

 Y ahora deja de hacer el ridículo y, si tuvieras decencia, te pirarías de aquí después de como te has compotado con la gente. Y si no dedícate a tus datos hiperparciales de cuatro capitales y de tu España tropical. A la gente seria déjala tranquila.

 Adios


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 15:50)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Os nosos vicinhos podem ver a neve, ou mais ben, a falta dela nas webcams das cidades espanholas a mairo altitude.

Soria. Ainda nao nevou. Estrictamente caeron catro copos um par de noites. Coa chegada do sol derretironse de inmediato.
http://www.playawebcams.com/webcams/fotos-playas_Soria.php?var=411&webcam=Soria&isla=&limit_inf=411

Segovia. O mesmo que Soria.
http://canales.elcomerciodigital.com/webcam/espana/castilla-leon/webcam-segovia.htm

Burgos. Nevou algo un par de días. A mesma historia. Ao chegar o dia esfumouse.
http://www.playawebcams.com/webcams...hp?var=1281&webcam=Burgos&isla=&limit_inf=168

Salamanca. Quasse 900 metros. Extremadamente dificil ver neve
http://www.playawebcams.com/webcams...e-España.php?var=183&webcam=&isla=&limit_inf=

León. Somentes um pouco mais de probabilidades de ver neve. Nada especial.
http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/1214555529-Tiempo-León-(Catedral),-España-León

Estes días temos entrada fría. Alguma probabilidades de que vexades neve. Mais tedes que madrugar. Ha que acordarse cedo. Se esperades ao mediodia probable que nao cheguedes a tempo.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 15:53)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> Lo que pasa es que no tengo tiempo porque me tengo que ir. Eres un personaje ridículo. Así no aprenderás nada, sólo te llevarás palos.
> 
> Sobre las máximas es otra discusión, aunque no todos son tan altos como crees ni mucho menos. Ahí hay alguna estación con medias mensuales de enero inferiores a 0ºC
> 
> ...



Grazas polo insulto. Nao sabia que se permitiran. Nao me vou poñer ao teu nivel.

VAia demostraçao. Esses sao os enlaces?


----------



## Pek (24 Dez 2010 às 15:57)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> VAia demostraçao. Esses sao os enlaces?



QUEDA DEMOSTRADO. No son enlaces porque no los hay ya que es un LIBRO (esa cosa con páginas que se lee) y además OFICIAL (que vale 50.000 veces más que Global Bioclimatics).

Acabas de quedar retratado, que lo sepas.

Pediría a la moderación que pusiera fin a este esperpento de discusión. Muchas gracias


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 18:30)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

AEMET publica os dados oficiais diários historicos na sua web. Os convido a sua verificação 

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/valores_diarios/estacion/ 

Os dados da estação do aeroporto de Madrid são os da estação codigo n.º 3129.
É preciso usar o programa excel ou outro similar para ver os dados. Uma vez ordenados Madrid aeroporto teve uma *temperatura minima igual o inferior a -5ºC* 291 vezes em um período de 50 anos (desde 1961). 291 vezes entre 50 è *5 vezes por ano*. 
A mais de 600 metros de altitude 5 vezes por ano e um número bastante miserável.
Isso no aeroporto. Na própria cidade de Madrid os dados são de rir. O codigo da estacao de Madrid cidade e 3195. Uma vez ordenados os dados Madrid cidade teve uma temperatura minima igual o inferior a -5ºC somentes 91 vezes dende 1920!!!. Isso è 1 vez por ano a 667 metros de altura!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 18:42)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Tamén temos os dados de Colmenar Viejo. 1004 metros exactamente.

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/valores_diarios/estacion/

Codigo da estaçao numero 3191E

Temperatura minima igual ou inferior a -5ºC 41 vezes desde 1978. Isso è 1 vez por ano!!!

Nesse periodo de 1978-2010 somentes uma vez baixou a -10ºC!!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

As temperaturas medias de janeiro na localidade de Colmenar Viejo segundo AEMET ano por ano e mes por mes. Codigo número 3191E

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/valores_mensuales/estacion/

Exemplos. Temperatura media (maxima e minima) en janeiro

2010 3,3ºC (0,7ºC  5,8ºC)
2009 3,2ºC (6,1ºC  0,2ºC)
2008 6,8ºC (10,2ºC 3,4ºC)
2007 5,4ºC (8,6ºC  2,1ºC)
2006 3,6ºC (6,5ºC  0,6ºC)
2005 5,3ºC (9,5C  1,1ºC)

Sao os dados oficiais de AEMET para Colmenar Viejo a 1004 metros exactamente!!!! na regiao de Madrid  

Nao poderá dicir que nao sao dados oficiais ou que som errados. Agora dirá que a estaçao está mal ubicada. Jajaja è para rir e nao parar.


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



N_Fig disse:


> Eh lá que grande discussão que eu fui arranjar ao fazer uma perguntinha inocente sobre mínimas em Madrid... Enfim, fiquei espantado com a diferença de temperaturas tão grandes numa área tão +pequena...



Estación de Retiro, centro de Madrid, estación mal puesta rodeada de arboles...minimas 2,6º, aeropuert de Madrid 0,6º. 

Collado Villalba (mi ciudad, cerca de Madrid) -0,8º



> Se faltaran muitos, xa estarías ti poñendoos. O que pasa nao os tes. E incluso dessses, supoñendo que sean certos, que aínda está por demostrar, nao poñes as temperaturas maximas porque sao ridiculamente alta, e seguro que ademais, sao de periodos de anos moi breves.



No contestes más a este hombre, jeje déjale. yo creo que es envidia más que otra cosa.

Colmenar Viejo a 1004msnm!!!????????
Primero aprende geografía de España, después hablas, Colmenar Viejo tiene 800 msnm.

En fin.






Día 24: Temp máxima 1,8º
          Temp Minima: -2,2º
           Temp actual: -0,8º

Collado Villalba (Madrid 900msnm)


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 19:48)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



> Tamén temos os dados de Colmenar Viejo. 1004 metros exactamente.



jajajajaja, para reirse y no llorar jajajaja 1004 metros...primero aprende geografía de España y después habla.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 19:50)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Snark disse:


> Estación de Retiro, centro de Madrid, estación mal puesta rodeada de arboles...minimas 2,6º, aeropuert de Madrid 0,6º.
> 
> Collado Villalba (mi ciudad, cerca de Madrid) -0,8º
> 
> ...



Aprende tú primero donde a que altura está la estación meteorológica antes de criticar a los demás.

Colmenar Viejo estación de AEMET 1004 metros

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/

Vas al directorio maesro y tienes los datos tecnicos de todas las estaciones y su altitud.

A 1004 metros una media que raras veces baja en enero de 3ºC. Jajaja estos vienen a Portugal y al resto de Europa a darles lecciones de frío. Me parto de risa.


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 19:52)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Aprende tú primero donde a que altura está la estación meteorológica antes de criticar a los demás.
> 
> Colmenar Viejo estación de AEMET 1004 metros
> 
> ...



jajajajajaajjajajaja Me rio para no llorar jajajajaja

Sabes una cosa que tienes razon jajajajajajajajajajajajajajja en tu mundo oceanico sin minimas importantes como es la costa Galega donde habitan muchos amigos míos te da envidia de lo que tenemos en el interior jajajajajajajajaja, amigo no te preocupes la A-6 te deja a 6 horas de minimas de verdad.

No haces caso de los datos que te pone el compañero, no haces ni caso tu r que r con tu cosa jajajaja, amigo feliz navidad!


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 19:55)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Y otra cosa majete aqui nadie viene a dar lecciones de nada, portugal es un país magnifico que da gusto visitar.  El clima Portugues es maginifico a más de uno nos gustaría tener sus lluvias.

Ponemos datos y tu ni caso te centras en estaciones que están ya obsoletas o mal puestas. A mi sinceramente jajaja me hace gracia cuando quieras estás invitado un invierno por aca para ver lo que sucede.

Otra cosa la estacion de Segovia está en un alto que para nada refleja lo que ocurre en la ciduad, yo trabajo alli y no concuerdan las temperaturas de la estacion de la AEMET con las que tengo yo en mi propia estación. Siempre ando con 1 o dos grados menos. Ahora allá tu amigo jeje y sigue en tu mundo monotono oceanico


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 20:01)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Snark disse:


> Y otra cosa majete aqui nadie viene a dar lecciones de nada, portugal es un país magnifico que da gusto visitar.  El clima Portugues es maginifico a más de uno nos gustaría tener sus lluvias.
> 
> Ponemos datos y tu ni caso te centras en estaciones que están ya obsoletas o mal puestas. A mi sinceramente jajaja me hace gracia cuando quieras estás invitado un invierno por aca para ver lo que sucede.
> 
> Otra cosa la estacion de Segovia está en un alto que para nada refleja lo que ocurre en la ciduad, yo trabajo alli y no concuerdan las temperaturas de la estacion de la AEMET con las que tengo yo en mi propia estación. Siempre ando con 1 o dos grados menos. Ahora allá tu amigo jeje y sigue en tu mundo monotono oceanico



Dados oficiais de AEMET. Nao te gustan? Pois è o que ha en Espanha. Por muito mal situada que esté a estaçao nao cambia o feito de que na comunidad de Madrid ha um lugar donde a media a 1004 metros è de 3ºC. A mesma historia para Avila a 1100 metros, Soria a mais de 1000 metros. SEgovia 4ºC.
Temperaturas ridiculamente quentes inclusive estando muito mal situadas as estaçaos.


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

jajajajaja + jajajajajaja tu que vivies a 600km me vas a decir a mi lo que pasa aqui jajajaja por favor....en fin sigue con tus cuentos.
Cualquiera esta invitado a venir en invierno aqui.

Qué media tiene Soria tu qué sabes todo de España?

Había dos estaciones en Madrid antes, Madrid ciudad donde vivie gente claro, eran más frías con medias mínimas de -1 y -1,5, qué paso que pasaron a Madrid Retiro para que Madrid lugar turistico no parezca un sitio frio en Invierno. Asi es todo amigo, todo lo mueve el señor dinero.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 20:04)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Snark disse:


> jajajajaja + jajajajajaja tu que vivies a 600km me vas a decir a mi lo que pasa aqui jajajaja por favor....en fin sigue con tus cuentos.
> Cualquiera esta invitado a venir en invierno aqui.




No lo digo yo,  lo dice AEMET:

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?k=cle

Segovia 1005 metros 4,0ºC

Avila 1130 metros 2,8ºC

Navacerrada a 1894 metros -0,6ºC 
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2462&k=mad

Nao ha nada igual de quente no resto de Europa. O mellor nalguma estaçao de Sicilia ou Creta muito mal situada podese atopar algo assim.


----------



## Pek (25 Dez 2010 às 03:05)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Es lo último que diré sobre este tema:

 TODOS, ABSOLUTAMENTE TODOS LOS DATOS QUE HE OFRECIDO EN MIS ÚLTIMAS INTERVENCIONES SON DATOS *OFICIALES* DE AEMET. Las dos fuentes que he utilizado son :

- 1. ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/ Para el caso de los días inferiores a -4,5 ºC en la última década

- 2. Libro (o publicación, como se prefiera) oficial de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Comunidad Autónoma de Madrid en colaboración con el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y AEMET sobre la climatología de la región madrileña, para todo lo demás. No hay enlace porque es un libro y NO ESTÁ ONLINE. El libro es más que grueso y tiene más información oficial que cualquiera de las webs que uno se pueda imaginar habidas y por haber de la región madrileña y su entorno. Ya he ofrecido imágenes del mismo para garantizar la veracidad de mis palabras. Si alguien no se lo cree, ya sabe...

 Punto y Final

 P.D.1: Madrid NO es una ciudad fría (al menos yo no lo considero) y sus estaciones van, en función de su localización exacta y de la mayor o menor influencia de la isla de calor, en temperaturas medias del mes más frío de unos 4 ºC (en Puerta de Hierro) a unos 6 ºC (en Retiro). Pero sí es una ciudad que puede sorprender a cualquiera. Este pasado invierno sin ir más lejos en el barrio madrileño de Sanchinarro (donde resido algunas temporadas) hubo 8 nevadas que cuajaron en el suelo y la nieve duró cubriendo el suelo de parques y jardines (de los otros lados la quitan) no menos de 15 días (en los barrios más céntricos no dura tanto). De otras zonas de la Comunidad mejor ni hablo, ni de Algete (que aumenta esas últimas cifras con creces), y menos aún de mi pueblo. Por cierto, definir la frialdad de un sitio por lo que nieva es un ERROR, ya que hay multitud de lugares en el planeta absolutamente gélidos pero también muy secos en que nieva poquísimo.

 P.D. 2: Lo que ha pasado estos días hasta el momento en Iberia NO es una ola de frío, pero ni de lejos, vamos. Hablemos con propiedad que cada vez parace esto más un medio de comunicación sensacionalista que hace noticia de lo no noticiable.

 P.D.3: Los datos climatológicos que ofrece AEMET en su *web* NO SON SUFICIENTES para definir el clima de región alguna (y menos en un país de la variedad de España incluso a escala muy local, como ha quedado plenamente constatado). Son pocos, y encima muchos de ellos poco a nada representativos de la generalidad del territorio en que se encuentran (más allá de los 5 m2 que SÍ puede representar con claridad). No es ningún secreto que las estaciones de Ávila, Soria, Segovia... están colocadas en los peores sitios posibles y que un cambio de ubicación mínimo de la estación de referencia generaría una diferencia muy grande (eso ya ha sucedido como hemos explicado. Véase el caso de Ávila que ya he comentado en anteriores posts con sus -27,6 ºC en la estación de Ávila "Aerodromo" ya desaparecida) El día que ofrezcan online en su web los datos de TODAS las estaciones y series climatológicas de que disponen en la gran red que tienen empezaré a cambiar de opinión (*incluyendo las series de las estaciones desaparecidas y las series y estaciones de los restantes organismos oficiales*, claro está), y ahí más de uno se llevará una sorpresa. Ah, y vuelvo a insistir CADA ESTACIÓN SE REPRESENTA A SÍ MISMA Y A NINGÚN LUGAR MÁS. Todo esto está suficientemente explicado con datos y pruebas por parte de unos cuantos foreros (no sólo yo). No intervendré más en este sentido ni en esta ridícula discusión con un absoluto lego en la materia.

 Feliz Navidad


----------



## Pek (26 Dez 2010 às 21:29)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Uno de esos sitios de Iberia en que nieva una miseria cuando hay una entradita de norte y en que apenas dura la nieve...Roncesvalles (950 m). Fonte: forero *danielrojillo223* http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=2092

Un coche























A 920 m más al sur







Burguete (850 m)







No demasiado lejos (también en Navarra), en Remendía (1093 m) están a las 21:00 (hora portuguesa) con -12,2 ºC. Es un dato oficial de MeteoNavarra.


----------



## Snark (26 Dez 2010 às 21:31)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Que ridiculo comparaçao. Belgrado está a 100 metros de altitude. Segóvia Ávila e Soria para mais de 1000 metros. E ainda assim Belgrado é muito mais fria que qualquer das tres .
> 
> O mesmo para Snjeka. A 1000 metros è muito mais fria que Navacerrada a quase 2000.
> 
> E isso que o Inverno está a ser mais temperado do que o normal pelos Balcãs.



jeje tardaste en contestar amigo Galego! jeje voy a tomar un reloj para ver el tiempo que tardas en mostrar el clima español como si de marruecos hablaramos.

Quizás se te olvida decir que Serbia es un continente y España y Portugal es una Peninsula que está casi pegada con áfrica....
Pero no lo has visto amigo, no has visto lo que tanto te gusta ver?

17,2º en diciembre a 1000 metros!!!! en Serbia, en un continente con un congelador muy cerca.

Un detalle que quizás olvidas, El Puerto de Navacerrada está a 1800 metros no 2000 metros. Amigo...faltaste al colegio de geografía de niño?
Un saludo Ferreiro.

Mirar esto es Irlanda a nivel del mar....el mar congelado!

http://foro.meteored.com/meteorologia+general/10ordmc+a+nivel+del+mar+en+galway+isla+de+irlanda-t127733.0.html


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2010 às 22:22)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

17ºC em Dezembro a 1000 metros na Sérvia. Parece certo. Mas compensados por muitos dias com temperaturas máximas de -7º C -6º C ou -5ºC. O final a média do mês de dezembro ou janeiro en Servia a 1000 metros fica muito abaixo de 0ºC. Na Espanha os 19º C deste Dezembro em Ávila e Segóvia somente se compensam com temperaturas máximas de 1º C 2º C a 3ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08213&ano=2010&mes=12&day=25&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Por isso, a média de Ávila e Segóvia e Navacerrada é tão alta. Não o digo eu. O diz AEMET. Segovia 4º C em Janeiro 5,1ºC en dezembro!!!!!!
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2465&k=cle

Navacerrada está a 1894 metros. Por isso disse quase 2000 metros
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?k=mad

Como dizemos na minha terra. De onde não há não se pode tirar (sacar).

Tudo isso abúrrelle aos nossos vizinhos.
Deixai as comparações ridiculas com a Europa. Espanha sempre vai sair perdendo.


----------



## Snark (26 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Sabes una cosa Ferreiro 1+1=2, me aburres ya bastante con tus cosas. Pienso que eres un troll que solo se ha metido en este foro para molestar a los españoles, no te veo en el foro de meteorología español diciendo estas cosas...por qué será?
Además hablas por los portugueses del foro, aquí ningún compañero portugués dice nada, eres tú la única persona que está todo el rato molestando y diciendo cosas estúpidas que solo demuestra tu poco conocimiento sobre el clima y la meteorología.


Temperatura actual en Villalba (60.000 habitantes, Madrid, 900msnm): -3,7º


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> Uno de esos sitios de Iberia en que nieva una miseria cuando hay una entradita de norte y en que apenas dura la nieve...Roncesvalles (950 m).
> No demasiado lejos (también en Navarra), en Remendía (1093 m) están a las 21:00 (hora portuguesa) con -12,2 ºC. Es un dato oficial de MeteoNavarra.



Não conhecia essa estação meteorologica. Pelo que vejo é oficial. Não como essas medições de aficionados de Cantalojas e Peralejos competindo entre eles. No fórum que voce diz nao se tomam a sério os dados de Cantalojas e Peralejos. Remendia parece um bom lugar para baixas temperaturas. Está perto da fronteira da França. Hoje a máxima lá foi de 3,2ºC. A média de janeiro é de 1,4ºC segundo Meteonavarra. Nada especial.
É normal que em Roncesvalles na mesma fronteira com França neve mais. Mas não acho dure muito essa neve. A essa altitude em Espanha nao dura muito!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snark (26 Dez 2010 às 23:02)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



> Não como essas medições de aficionados de Cantalojas e Peralejos competindo entre eles. No fórum que voce diz nao se tomam a sério os dados de Cantalojas e Peralejos



sinceramente, por qué mientes? dónde están competiendo? 

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCLM1900000019275A
_*Estación con sello Meteoclimatic de calidad destacada*_

Meteoclimatic en Espanha es una institución muy seria, deja de insultar por favor.

Ésto es Cantalojas


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Snark disse:


> sinceramente, por qué mientes? dónde están competiendo?
> 
> http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCLM1900000019275A
> _*Estación con sello Meteoclimatic de calidad destacada*_
> ...



Eu não minto. Não é uma instituição. É uma rede de aficionados onde qualquer pessoa pode colocar seus dados. E não têm nenhum tipo de controle por parte de nenhuma organização meteorológica nacional ou regional. As suas dados no são aceitos por AEMET nem por nenhuma outra agencia de meteorologia nacional no regional.

Neste outro fórum de meteorologia espanhola se ríen dos dados de Peralejos e Cantalojas:
http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=463&start=60

O que é uma vergonha e que vocês venham a este fórum de Portugal tentando impressionar com dados que não são aceitos por nenhuma instituição oficial de meteorologia.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2010 às 23:38)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> *1 - *Eu não minto. Não é uma instituição. É uma rede de aficionados onde qualquer pessoa pode colocar seus dados.
> *2 - *O que é uma vergonha e que vocês venham a este fórum de Portugal tentando impressionar com dados que não são aceitos por nenhuma instituição oficial de meteorologia.



*1 - *Não vejo nada de mal em dados colhidos por organizações particulares\amadoras, uma vez que a seriedade pode ser a mesma de organizações institucionais. O facto é este: há critérios de qualidade mínimos para fazer parte destas organizações. Muitas vezes as estações meteorológicas são de grande qualidade (profissional até).
Até por isso estamos cá nós entusiastas\amadores a disponibilizar os nossos dados, muitas vezes de zonas sem cobertura por parte das organizações oficiais.

*2 - *Não é vergonha tentar impressionar os membros e leitores deste fórum. De facto o que é vergonhoso é andarmos nesta lenga-lenga dias e dias a fio, situação caricata até...
Os dados que vão sendo colocados obedecem ao espírito do fórum. Podem ser de estações amadoras mas não significa que sejam falsos. Todos temos que entender que estes dados nos dão o clima aproximado destas zonas que, volto a frisar, não tem cobertura das entidades oficiais.
São os amadores, mais ou menos entusiastas, mais ou menos "profissionais" na meteorologia, que procuram preencher os espaços vazios na impossibilidade de existirem estações meteorológicas oficiais em cada espaço, em cada zona.

*Por favor: tornem este espaço mais salutar!*


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Aristocrata disse:


> *1 - *Não vejo nada de mal em dados colhidos por organizações particulares\amadoras, uma vez que a seriedade pode ser a mesma de organizações institucionais. O facto é este: há critérios de qualidade mínimos para fazer parte destas organizações. Muitas vezes as estações meteorológicas são de grande qualidade (profissional até).
> Até por isso estamos cá nós entusiastas\amadores a disponibilizar os nossos dados, muitas vezes de zonas sem cobertura por parte das organizações oficiais.
> 
> *2 - *Não é vergonha tentar impressionar os membros e leitores deste fórum. De facto o que é vergonhoso é andarmos nesta lenga-lenga dias e dias a fio, situação caricata até...
> ...



Se vostede pensa que os dados de Cantalojas sao certos está no seu dereito. Eu nao penso assim. O que no me podo calar e que venha a dicirme que eu estou *mentindo*. A rede Meteoclimatic nao é uma instituçao oficial de meteorología.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Se vostede pensa que os dados de Cantalojas sao certos está no seu dereito. Eu nao penso assim. O que no me podo calar e que venha a dicirme que eu estou *mentindo*. A rede Meteoclimatic nao é uma instituçao oficial de meteorología.



Eu não estou a assumir os dados aqui colocados como os correctos do ponto de vista oficial.
Assim como os dados que eu coloco no fórum são os dados *colhidos por mim*, a partir da informação que a minha estação Oregon WMR200 me dá, não sendo oficiais, são os mais aproximados à realidade que tenho, uma vez que a estação oficial mais próxima fica a 30 km de distância, também os dados colhidos em estações amadoras em Cantalojas serão o mais aproximados à realidade daquela zona.

E é isto que nutre o fórum. Nós recorremos aos dados oficiais do IM e da AEMET, e juntamos os dados recolhidos nestas estações amadoras para termos um percepção melhorada do clima na Península Ibérica.

Que importa se a estação amadora tem uma precisão de +/- 0,5ºC, +/- 1ºC, +/- 1,5ºC relativamente a uma estação profissional usada pelo IM\AEMET?
Se por acaso der uma temperatura mínima 1,5ºC inferior à realidade não será mesmo assim importante analisar este dado? Qual é a diferença se uma estação amadora der -25ºC e uma estação profissional der -23,5ºC? Será assim de descartar o valor da 1ª estação para nós amadores? A diferença afinal não será assim tanta...

Desculpem-me mas esta é a verdade dos factos: Uma estação amadora é afinal uma forma de sabermos mais sobre o clima de determinada região. E quantas estações amadoras tem melhores condições em relação às oficiais...


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Dez 2010 às 00:47)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Aristocrata disse:


> Eu não estou a assumir os dados aqui colocados como os correctos do ponto de vista oficial.
> Assim como os dados que eu coloco no fórum, são os dados *colhidos por mim* a partir da informação que a minha estação Oregon WMR200 me dá, não sendo oficiais são os mais aproximados à realidade que tenho, uma vez que a estação oficial mais próxima fica a 30 km de distância, também os dados colhidos em estações amadoras em Cantalojas serão o mais aproximados à realidade daquela zona.
> 
> E é isto que nutre o fórum. Nós recorremos aos dados oficiais do IM e da AEMET, e juntamos os dados recolhidos nestas estações amadoras para termos um percepção melhorada do clima na Península Ibérica.
> ...




Comprendo. O problema è que a estaçao de Cantalojas marcou a primeiros de dezembro -20ºC e Peralejos -18ºC e as estaçaos profissionais e oficiais do resto da provincia marcaron entre -10ºC e -13ºC. Iso é muita diferenza. Eu remato co tema de Cantalojas. Cada um que pense o que queira.


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2010 às 02:27)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Amigos de Espanha, não sou moderador mas que já chega insultos e discussões inúteis

Os dados das estações amadoras de Espanha são muito bem vindos neste fórum, a AEMET não consegue pôr estações em todo lado e é normal as estações não estarem nas zonas mais interessantes em termos meteorológicos.

Caro *Ferreiro* em Portugal também temos muitas estações amadoras, muitos membros deste fórum possuem as suas estações e colocam o seus valores aqui. Não são oficiais?... Não. E qual é o problema de não serem oficiais? 

Não tenho duvida que as pessoas que possuem estações em Espanha são pessoas sérias e que não têm interesse nenhum em inventar valores falsos


----------



## Snark (27 Dez 2010 às 07:48)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Comprendo. O problema è que a estaçao de Cantalojas marcou a finais de novembro -20ºC e Peralejos -18ºC e as estaçaos profissionais e oficiais do resto da provincia marcaron entre -10ºC e -13ºC. Iso é muita diferenza. Eu remato co tema de Cantalojas. Cada um que pense o que queira.




No sabes nada del clima de Espanha y hablas como si sabes algo....lo primero dudo mucho que seas espanhol, lo segundo dudo mucho que seas aficionado a la meteorología y lo tercero estoy seguro que eres un troll que ha venido a este foro a molestar a los espanholes.

Cantalojas, Peralejos y muchos más sitios son puntos fríos en Espanha, ¿ has estado alguna vez allí?

Comparas temperaturas de Guadalajara ciudad y demás localidades que no tienen nada que ver con Cantalojas.




> Desculpem-me mas esta é a verdade dos factos: Uma estação amadora é afinal uma forma de sabermos mais sobre o clima de determinada região. E quantas estações amadoras tem melhores condições em relação às oficiais..



Totalmente de acuerdo.



> 2 - O que é uma vergonha e que vocês venham a este fórum de Portugal tentando impressionar com dados que não são aceitos por nenhuma instituição oficial de meteorologia.



Eres un poco pesado ya, *Quién está impresionando a quién?*, *es querer impresionar poner datos de estaciones reales?*.



> Eu não minto. Não é uma instituição. É uma rede de aficionados onde qualquer pessoa pode colocar seus dados. E não têm nenhum tipo de controle por parte de nenhuma organização meteorológica nacional ou regional. As suas dados no são aceitos por AEMET nem por nenhuma outra agencia de meteorologia nacional no regional.



Muchas veces *en la TV de España dan datos de estaciones de Meteoclimatic, en España eso es una institución seria*, y tú vienes aqui y tan tranquilo dices que es falso, cuando tu problema esque no sabes y no entiendes el clima de Espanha.


*Un ejemplo sencillo para que puedas entender:*

*Datos a las 07:45*

*Villalba* (900msnm, Madrid, 60.000 habitantes)
Temperatura: -5,1º

*Segovia* (970msnm)
Temperatura: 1,1º

*La Cañada *(ávila 1400msnm)
Temperatura: -1,7º


Ésto es el clima del centro de Espanha, diferencias muy grandes en pocos kilometros. ¿Vas entendiendo ya? o vas a seguir molestando a los foreros espanholes?.


----------



## J.S. (30 Dez 2010 às 02:19)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Aristocrata disse:


> *1 - *Não vejo nada de mal em dados colhidos por organizações particulares\amadoras, uma vez que a seriedade pode ser a mesma de organizações institucionais. O facto é este: há critérios de qualidade mínimos para fazer parte destas organizações. Muitas vezes as estações meteorológicas são de grande qualidade (profissional até).
> Até por isso estamos cá nós entusiastas\amadores a disponibilizar os nossos dados, muitas vezes de zonas sem cobertura por parte das organizações oficiais.
> 
> *2 - *Não é vergonha tentar impressionar os membros e leitores deste fórum. De facto o que é vergonhoso é andarmos nesta lenga-lenga dias e dias a fio, situação caricata até...
> ...



Sorry (em Ingles) but without getting into the dispute at large, but Ferreiro is very right when he says that some "redes" are not official. I have checked many weatherstations, also from official institutes like the KNMI, whenever data became rather peculiar. And virtually everytime this could be deduced to local station errors. Like :trees, buildings, hedges.

In the case of amateurs, on top of that, this is generally lacking in so many cases:

- WMO surroundings (200m surrounding the station no obstacles, short grass etc). Virtually no one measures as such.
- Not a good sensorscreen
- No calibrated equipment (DAVIS vantage Pro has already an error of 0,5 C standard).

It is not to bring amateurs down. It is simply a fact that they rarely, rarely measure officialy. Their data are not right or wrong, they simply can not be compared with official data in most cases. Indeed rarely  organisations of amateurs check any station. There are a lot of wanabee-people. I have seen pictures of amateurs claiming "absolutely free" surroundings when in fact they were measuring in a largish garden (20-50 m or so) in a village. When I asked them to change their status (it is classified in the Netherlands) they simply did not respond...

So no: amateur stations can not be used as a comparison with official stations in most cases. You can easily get several degrees of difference in so many ways.

Ferreira, in my opinion, is also correct when he says that he does not need to live anywhere to dispute things. He has ample official data by AEMET to prove his point. Others have to show us data of the same quality and length 
(30 years) to prove him wrong. Not their subjective personal experiences.

I asked the quastion for data of -5 in Spain below 1000 metres. I have not seen any proof and I do not believe it in general. I think -2 is about as low as you get in the coldest places.


----------



## Snark (30 Dez 2010 às 08:13)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



> I asked the quastion for data of -5 in Spain below 1000 metres. I have not seen any proof and I do not believe it in general. I think -2 is about as low as you get in the coldest places.




So do you think that in Spain is imposible to get -5º under 1000msnm?
In my city at 900msnm I have this year 16 under -5º.

Friend, Spain has a very difficult clime. We have so many valleys with city in these valleys, the minimun temperature are so cold there.

You say that the amateur stations are bad....and you say that oficial stations are good...well In the Spanish TV, Cantalojas, and some "amateur" weather stations more is showing in the weather time.
Because Madrid Retir for example is a bad station, if you come to Madrid one day, I will show you that station.
I work in Segovia, and I can see the weather in that city....and of course I can see the weather station....this is embarrasing for me because Spain is still a shit in that way...the weather stations were built in the Franco´s goverment and some of that are stupid stations.
If you go to Segovia, you can see the station as well, and you could to say....Spain is Africa!! (they don´t know buid a station!jejeje) 


Friend, one thing is if you say that te average in Spain under 1000msnm is -5º....of course this is impossible in Spain.


Cantalojas, and the North of Guadalajara region, East of Cuenca and West of Teruel, they are so cold places really, it is easy that zones are region between big mountains and valleys with high altitude.

Spain is a difficult climate....so difficult.



> So no: amateur stations can not be used as a comparison with official stations in most cases. You can easily get several degrees of difference in so many ways.



In Spain Meteoclimatic is an institution very seriously, I am an amateur for example jejeje, I can not be in meteoclimatic. There are people working in that project. They must to see if the station is good.


Hughs!


----------



## J.S. (30 Dez 2010 às 10:51)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Snark disse:


> So do you think that in Spain is imposible to get -5º under 1000msnm?
> In my city at 900msnm I have this year 16 under -5º.



Well, I come back from a holiday in Danmark (and earlier than thought because Danmark is a second Netherlands and I got fed up totally with the snow I have seen here and there constantly since nov 25). So I have some time for some argument I guess :-)

I think we were talking about -5 as a medium of the minima. Has been a long time. I think since Mesogeiakos tried to do somehting similar with Athens....

I have my Sical Espresso at my hand, so I am ready to write!




> Friend, Spain has a very difficult clime. We have so many valleys with city in these valleys, the minimun temperature are so cold there.



So where is the 30 year AEMET data to show us this. I too have the impressin that PEK writes in a way that it is an allround thing. That was the point of Ferreiro too. In general, no AEMET data shows us this.



> You say that the amateur stations are bad....and you say that oficial stations are good...



If you quote, you have to quote correct. Otherwise you change what I say in a very essential way. As you can read, I have also checked official stations with erroneous data and they were erroneous because of the surroundings. Also KNMI stations. The instruments were in perfect conditions, the grass over here is always mown correctly. But in all these cases, there were near by obstacles and no WMO guidelines were followed. Moreover:the KNMI guidelines are more strict and they were not even close.

The point and to the point: which amateur measures according to WMO guidelines? Second point: in winter, if you have any barriers close to you but do not measure in a city but for instance in an open spot in the woods, you are going to measure lower minima in general.  Clearly lower. Because the easing wind makes the air around your station stable and thus it cools as no mixing is going on with warmer and colder air. This will happen in the open field. The open field is colder when there is virtually no wind.



> well In the Spanish TV, Cantalojas, and some "amateur" weather stations more is showing in the weather time.
> Because Madrid Retir for example is a bad station, if you come to Madrid one day, I will show you that station.
> I work in Segovia, and I can see the weather in that city....and of course I can see the weather station....this is embarrasing for me because Spain is still a shit in that way...the weather stations were built in the Franco´s goverment and some of that are stupid stations.
> If you go to Segovia, you can see the station as well, and you could to say....Spain is Africa!! (they don´t know buid a station!jejeje)



I am afraid I know that. But this can induce colder stations or warmer stations. The point still is that this does not make amateurstations any better. Second point is that all Spanish metstations must be bad than. 
I don't think so. I have seen station of agricultural "reds" and they measure in the open with good equipment and show comparable (within tenths of a degree) data compared to most AEMET stations. Like Cordoba Aeropuerto etcetc. There are some AEMET stations (in this COmparison Sevilla Aeropuerto) that is an outlier. It showed clearly in the minima and I showed these had to be influenced by Isla de calor. Pics after my remark proved this to be true.



> Friend, one thing is if you say that te average in Spain under 1000msnm is -5º....of course this is impossible in Spain.



I believe that is what we are talking about. I believe that -10 C is very possible every once in a while. Not to mention the -24 at Albacete in 2006/2007 or so...Snow cover, bright skies and no wind...



> Cantalojas, and the North of Guadalajara region, East of Cuenca and West of Teruel, they are so cold places really, it is easy that zones are region between big mountains and valleys with high altitude.



It is easy to get frost. It is not easy to go very low. That is why the average is not that low.



> Spain is a difficult climate....so difficult.



Not more difficult than Norway, Serbia, Austria, Germany, Italy, Turkey...If it is so difficult, it is difficult in both ways isn't it. If it is difficult, it is difficult for those who say: it is not possible as for people who say it is. You need good data to prove it.



> In Spain Meteoclimatic is an institution very seriously, I am an amateur for example jejeje, I can not be in meteoclimatic. There are people working in that project. They must to see if the station is good.



This is what I read:

"Proteger debidamente el sensor externo de temperatura y humedad. No se asignará ningún sello de calidad si el sensor termohigro no es correcto. 
Tener correctamente calibrada la presión atmosférica a nivel del mar. 
Tener el pluviómetro protegido correctamente del viento para evitar volcados involuntarios del balancín ocasionados por la fuerza de éste y lo suficiente alejado de obstáculos como paredes. 
Tener el anemómetro y veleta a los cuatro vientos cuanto sea posible en la medida de tus posibilidades. 
La instalación en torres de ventilación o chimeneas no está permitida aunque estas estén en desuso. 
Será necesario acreditar con fotografías la instalación realizada. Estas fotografías las tendréis que enviar a meteoclimaticmeteoclimatic·com indicando el código de la estación. Os pedimos que en las fotografías se observe tanto la situación de los sensores como la distancia de estos a las paredes, caso de haberlas. 
Un equipo de técnicos de Meteoclimatic revisará estas fotografías. Si la instalación es correcta se asignará este sello de calidad. Si se considera que la instalación no cumple los requisitos, indicaremos qué modificaciones hará falta realizar."

So: thermometer calibrada? No, nada de eso. Etc. 

Y esto:
"¿Qué valora este sello de calidad?
No se pretende valorar la calidad de los aparatos de la estación al contrario de lo que se pueda pensar, sino cómo son utilizados. Ya sabemos que las estaciones que se utilizan habitualmente no están homologadas por la OMM pero la mayoría son muy buenos aparatos si se utilizan correctamente."



En Holanda, tenemos estos (por e para amadoras):

1) VTR= Vrij (free): no hay ningun obstaculo cerca de la garita < 100 metros.
Fuera desta distancia, es 1/10 altura/distancia...Por ejemplo: un arbol de 15 m solo puede estar alli cuando este situa-se a 150m o mas. Etc.

2) Termometro calibrada oficial con papel y numero(serie) de calibracion y dato. Si no lo hay, tienes un estacion VtR y no VT. R=lo mismo, pero con el pluviometro. No es uno pluviometro calibrada? Tienes una estacion con r y no con R.

Si mediste en um jardim muy grande o em una villa com una jardim muy grande (sim obstaculo entre 20 metros), tienes una estacion B (bebouwde kom=Urban area).Libre si, sino con clara influencia de obstaculos en algunas situaciones. Y al final, la estacion S o s. S=stad=city. Esto es dentro una ciudad (al centro o o suburbano).

El tereno siempre debe estar con hierba con una altura menos de 5 cm. E siempre una altura de 1.50m sobre la hierba en una garita oficial (sensorscreen o stevensonscreen) Si no: es una estacion "v","b" o "s" e no "V", "B" o "S"..

Entonces, meteoclimatic garantia alguna cosa sino sin termometro calibrada y (sobretodo por esto) yo pienso que Ferreiro tiene razon. Ademas: meteoclimatic ha datos de 30 anos? Talvez 10 anos esta oke. Podemos comparar estos com estaciones oficiales cada mes para tener una indicacion qual es la diferencia en general. 


Oke, vamos a ver a cual es una estacion bueno para Meteoclimatic. Lo que es "bueno" es esta estacion:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTCEN1600000002300A

1) a 3 m sobre el nivel de hierba.
2) arboles a menos de 2 metros
3) donde esta la hierba?
4) Vantage Pro (no esta calibrada)
5) anemometro no esta instalado crrecto


Isto exactamente que vemos siempre com estas estaciones. Sello de garantia no garantia nada para obter datos correctos em termos de WMO.

Ainda peor:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTCEN1000000006420A

Qual es esto? En una ciudad??? Sin hierba etc. Ve las photographias! ?????????????????

En Espana, esto:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCYL0500000005294B

Increible. Pero esto es exactamento lo que pasa! MMO no existe aqui. Arboles muy cerca, un edificio tambien. Etcetc. Es muy possible medir temperaturas muy bajas assi. Arboles a 20-50 metros, menos viento etcetc...

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESEXT1000000010630A

COm un Oregon WMR-100! Que medir temperaturas entre 0-20 C al +/- 
1,0 C (fuera 0- e 20C, =/- 2 C!!!!). Y esto con sello de garantia.....

Nice initiative from Metoclimatic, but in this way they claim something that in reality can not be achieved because they let oo many stations in. To me, when I look at this, Ferreiro is very very right to dismiss any Meteoclimatic data as a mean to calculate local climates. To me, Meteoclimatic is not anything serios from that perspective. They claim something that is not there at all. May be to me that is something all to typical for latin Europe (starting in belgium) and somehting I really dislike in general over there compared to Northern Europe. Many things in Latin europe I like a lot more (warm people, good food and much more rleax and joue de vivre!!) but it seems to come at the expense of making things of exceptional quality and according to high standards. Like Italian cars: look beatiful, but they fall apart once you have bought them...I know, this is written in black and white so take it with a grain of salt. But you know what I mean. Your "Spain is Africa" signifies the same thing. 

The Dutch system (and not because I am Dutch!!) is a much tougher one. Better one. These Dutch station indeed can be compared to WMO stations and rarely show any deviations. If so, the amateur is simply not telling the truth about its situation..


----------



## Pek (30 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

En fin, lamentable toda esta situación...Hay tantas cosas inciertas (pero auténticas barbaridades, vamos) que "alguien" ha escrito en las últimas páginas que ni haré el esfuerzo de volver a ellas (o lo haré pero con más tiempo y más adelante, ya veremos). Eso sí, con lo de J.S. sí entro:

Tú dijiste esto en su momento:

"So excuse me but I find these -5 C values anywhere below *1500m* not credible at face value."

Ahora dices esto:

"I asked the quastion for data of -5 in Spain below *1000* metres. I have not seen any proof and I do not believe it in general. I think -2 is about as low as you get in the coldest places. "

La frase subrayada supone un auténtico error. Estás absolutamente equivocado. Fíjate que en la escasísima red de estaciones con series climatológicas 71-00 de la web oficial de AEMET ya tenemos una a unos 1000 metros (1056 m) con medias de las mínimas de diciembre: -2,0 ºC; enero: -3,5 ºC; febrero: -2,7 ºC y marzo: -1,6 ºC.

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=3013&k=clm

 Y hay bastante estaciones oficiales (no online ni con series climatológicas en la web oficial) con medias de las mínimas más frías que las de esta estación, y de las de máximas ni hablamos... Y unas cuantas a menos de 1000 metros de altitud.

Antes que todo eso yo dije a N_Fig (que es por lo que venía todo) esto después de que el dijera que esperaba valores más bajos para Madrid (alrededor de los -5 ºC de media de las mínimas):

"-5 ºC de media de las mínimas *sólo se da en puntos muy concretos y fríos de zonas de cierta altitud* (no me refiero a alta montaña) de la región madrileña. Hay que entender que una media de las mínimas para un mes invernal de -5 ºC es un valor bajísimo, incluso para otras muchas zonas europeas"

Región madrileña: Comunidad Autónoma de Madrid y municipios limítrofes o muy cercanos de otras provincias circundantes. Y los -5 ºC de media *sólo se dan en puntos muy concretos de zonas con altitud considerable*, no son una generalidad como ya comenté. Esa afirmación mía viene dada a la luz de los datos oficiales de que dispongo y de la extrapolación de estos, claro: si en tal estación hay una media de -4 y pico, en tal zona cercana que es objetivamente más fría y todos los que somos de aquí lo sabemos bajará algo más... Asimismo hay datos de estaciones amateurs muy fiables con series de 10-11 años que indican lo mismo. No me lo he inventado yo porque me dé por ahí. 
Aviso: "cierta altitud" para España no es lo mismo que para los Países Bajos, Bélgica, Irlanda o Reino Unido. España es un país de elevada altitud media. Para nosotros, los del interior de España, 1300 msnm es "cierta altitud o considerable altitud" pero nunca alta montaña o gran altitud. Cuestión de perspectiva, supongo. Atendiendo a otras consideraciones y a modo meramente informativo, en España se considera alta montaña a las territorios por encima de los 2000 m en la zona sur, 1700-1800 en la zona centro y 1500 en la zona norte.

Y ahora los datos *OFICIALES* de AEMET para otras zonas de España. (J.S. AEMET ofrece online POQUÍSIMAS series completas de estaciones en su web oficial (y a eso se le une que en ciertas zonas tampoco es que haya demasiadas en el conjunto de la red oficial, y que bastantes de ellas están horriblemente situadas). Tiene MUCHAS, MUCHÍSIMAS más estaciones de las que ahí salen. Yo tengo los datos de algunas de esas muchas (aunque me faltan, claro). *Media de las mínimas en el mes más frío* en estaciones oficiales de AEMET por debajo de los 1500 m en los datos de que dispongo (insisto en que me faltan bastantes). Los períodos no son coincidentes pero para hacerse una idea SÍ sirven:

- Eriste Central (Huesca, 1100 m. 1971-2000):....................... -6,1 ºC
- Orbo Barrio de Vallejo (Palencia, 1082 m. 1969-1990):........... -5,9 ºC
- Vega de Codorno (Cuenca, 1345 m. 1967-1990):.................. -5,7 ºC
- Adrall (Lleida, *648 m*. 1971-2003):................................. -5,2 ºC 
- Unarre (Lleida, 1480 m. 1965-1990):.................................. -5,1 ºC
- Pont de Suert (Lleida, 845 m. 1965-2000):.......................... -5,0 ºC
- Vilaller (Lleida, 960 m. 1965-2000):.................................... -5,0 ºC
- San Juan de Redondo (Palencia, 1218 m. 1967-1990):........... -4,9 ºC
- Aldea del Rey Niño (Ávila, 1160 m. 1961-2003):.................... -4,7 ºC
- Orea Valdemorales (Guadalajara, 1485 m. 1961-1990):........... -4,7 ºC
- Ávila "Vivero El Álamo" (Ávila, 1080 m. 1980-2000):............... -4,6 ºC
- Callejo de Ordás (León, 960 m. 1971-2003):......................... -4,4 ºC
- Seira Central (Huesca, 816 m. 1961-1994):.......................... -4,3 ºC
...
- Graus "Ventas de Santa Lucía" (Huesca, *498 m*. 1961-1990):...-4,0 ºC

No incluyo estaciones de alta montaña, Red NIMET, otras estaciones oficiales del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente no pertenecientes a la red de AEMET, estaciones oficiales autonómicas, ni por supuesto estaciones de Meteoclimatic.

Repito, los -5 ºC de media de las mínimas en zonas no de alta montaña NO SON UNA GENERALIDAD pero haberlos haylos.

Nótese la diferencia ENORME en media de las mínimas del mes más frío entre la estación oficial de AEMET Ávila "Vivero El Álamo" 1080 m. 1980-2000: -4,6 ºC, y la otra oficial de AEMET de Ávila (la que sale en su web) 1130 m. 1971-2000 (período más frío que el anterior citado): -1,5 ºC. Bien, pues entre las dos sólo hay *2,5 km de distancia*. Y con Aldea del Rey Niño unos 8 km. ¿Entendeis ahora lo que os decía y la razón por la que no se puede generalizar con las estaciones?  

Nota: EL DÍA QUE AEMET LIBERE TODOS LOS DATOS DE SUS ESTACIONES CON TODAS SUS SERIES CLIMATOLÓGICAS, ASÍ COMO LAS ESTACIONES METEOROLÓGICAS DESAPARECIDAS, MÁS DE UNO SE VA A LLEVAR UNA SORPRESA CON LOS VALORES QUE OFRECEN Y CON LA REPRESENTATIVIDAD Y "BUENA COLOCACIÓN" DE ALGUNAS DE LAS POCAS ESTACIONES ONLINE QUE TIENE EN SU WEB OFICIAL. Creía que eso no era difícil de entender. Y ya ni hablo de otras estaciones del Ministerio oficiales, comunidades autónomas, etc... Insisto: CADA ESTACIÓN SE REPRESENTA A SÍ MISMA Y A NINGUNA MÁS.

Ah, por cierto, Peralejos de las Truchas tiene una estación oficial de AEMET cuyas mínimas absolutas de los últimos años (2001-2009) son: -20,5 ºC; -9,4 ºC; -14,5 ºC; -17,0 ºC; -20,3 ºC; -17,2 ºC; -19,5 ºC; -11,0 ºC; -18,2 ºC. Queda más que claro que la de Meteoclimatic no va a a su bola...Por cierto, estación que lleva un observador de AEMET...No hay nada peor que hablar desde la ignorancia y querer llevar la razón...

Y ya ni os pongo los datos oficiales de mínimas absolutas del SIAR o el SAIH que alguno seguro que se queda asustado y me acusa de mentir... 

El que no se lo crea, ya sabe, porque no volveré a tratar este tema. Ni muchos otros, que ya me he cansado... No soy Mesogeiakos (vaya comparación...) y no quiero convencer a nadie ni obligar a pensar como yo. Yo sé qué es lo que hay; pero si alguno no se lo cree a mí me da absolutamente lo mismo, ya que nadie me paga por ganar "adeptos"...

P.D.: Las dos estaciones Meteoclimatic de que hablé en su momento (Cantalojas y Duruelo) son estas:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCYL4200000042158B

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCLM1900000019275A

No están en tejados precisamente. Comprobad vosotros mismos si son fiables o no...Sobre todo la colocación de Cantalojas es impecable. ¡Cuántas estaciones de AEMET están en peores condiciones que ésta!

Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones...


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Jan 2011 às 16:08)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2011*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/europa/espanha-geral-seguimento-previsoes-clima-67.html


"Un anticipo. Nevada "normal" (hay muchas más grandes que ésta) de 130 cm hace dos años y 2 días después de la nevada. A ver cuantas de éstas caen en otras ciudades de Europa de ese tamaño. Pues aquí (en Reinosa) caen, por lo general, más de dos así al año. Y más pequeñas, ni te cuento."



Mais de dois nevadas ao ano de mais de 130 centímetros, como norma geral, a cada inverno na cidade de Reinosa!!!!

Tenho que rirme até morrer com alguma das coisas que afirma o meu compatriota Pek 

Nesta webcam podem ver as nevadas de Reinosa. Mas já lhe aviso que somente olhem quando entra uma massa fria do interior da Europa na península ibérica ou uma entrada artica forte porque o resto dos dias de inverno não tem neve.

Agora,





http://www.aytoreinosa.es/webcam.htm


----------



## Snark (10 Jan 2011 às 16:51)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2011*

No olvides buen amigo Ferreiro que este año es muy cálido en Iberia, tanto en Portugal como en Espanha. 
Reinosa es conocida por sus grandes espesores de nieve, muchos años cojen los 50/100cm, ya se que tú ahora por tu odio a Espanha dirás que es imposible y te reirás, pero ya te conocemos todos .



> Nas cidades espanholas a maior altitude nada de neve estes dias. *Como a grande maioria dos dias de inverno todo é chuva*. Sim neva mas poucas vezes assenta a neve no solo. Incluso cando neva muito a os poucos dias ja se derrete. Essa é a realidade e a proba esta nas webcasm. Mas há anos mellores. Agora Segovia e Soria



Tu odio a Espanha no te deja ver la realidad, un ejemplo de colegio. *SORIA*, ENERO *Días de precipitación (DR) 7*; *DIAS DE NIEVE 6*; *LLUVIA 1 DIA*. Tenemos tu amado INM que lo demuestra:

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2030&k=cle

O *Ávila*, Enero INM: *NIEVE 5 días, lluvia 1*

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2444&k=cle

*Burgos*:Enero *Nieve 5 Días, LLuvia 3 días*:

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2331&k=cle

*León: Enero, Nieve 5 días, LLuvia 3 Días*

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2661&k=cle



> No Sistema Iberico, Sistema Central e Sierra Nevada a neve ainda em mais altitude.


Explicame ¿cómo me ha nevado a 1100 metros cuando venía de trabajar si la nieve ainda em mais altitude?


 hoy a las 14:00 ha nevado en Segovia con 6,5º, increible, nunca he visto nevar con más de 4º.




En el centro de Espanha está nevando sobre 1100/1200 metros.

*Villalba:*
Temperatura mínima: 1,1º
Temperatura máxima: 6,2º
Media: 3,2º
Niebla y lluvia ligera


----------



## hurricane (10 Jan 2011 às 18:53)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2011*

Ola,
eu vou para a Saragoza em Erasmus no proximo setembro e gostava de saber com e o clima la nos meses de outono e inverno? Obrigado


----------



## Snark (10 Jan 2011 às 19:32)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2011*



hurricane disse:


> Ola,
> eu vou para a Saragoza em Erasmus no proximo setembro e gostava de saber com e o clima la nos meses de outono e inverno? Obrigado



Olá amigo!

Zaragoza es una ciudad fría en invierno (por el viento), con poca nieve y muy cálida en Verano.

Te mando un mensaje privado


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Jan 2011 às 19:49)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2011*



Snark disse:


> Tu odio a Espanha no te deja ver la realidad, un ejemplo de colegio. *SORIA*, ENERO *Días de precipitación (DR) 7*; *DIAS DE NIEVE 6*; *LLUVIA 1 DIA*. Tenemos tu amado INM que lo demuestra:
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2030&k=cle
> 
> ...




Nas estatísticas de AEMET um dia de neve é aquele em que se observam flocos (copos de nieve). A maioria dessas nevadas de Ávila, Segóvia e Soria e demais cidades a neve derrete ao contato com o solo.
Como aficionado da meteorologia já deberialo de saber.
Os dias com neve no chão nessas cidades são muitos menos.

Quanto ao tema de Reinosa. Eu não falei de 50 centímetros. Alguém falou de mais de dois nevadas cada ano com mais de 130 centímetros. 

Muito dificil que neve agora no centro de Espanha a 1100-1200 metros ja que Avila 1130 metros ás 20h tem 7ºC . O de sempre. 

 Grafico de Avila das ultimas 24 horas





E eu nao odio o meu pais. Nao digas tonterias. Estamos falando de clima.


----------



## Snark (10 Jan 2011 às 20:01)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2011*



Ferreiro disse:


> Nas estatísticas de AEMET um dia de neve é aquele em que se observam flocos (copos de nieve). A maioria dessas nevadas de Ávila, Segóvia e Soria e demais cidades a neve derrete ao contato com o solo.
> Como aficionado da meteorologia já deberialo de saber.
> Os dias com neve no chão nessas cidades são muitos menos.
> 
> Quanto ao tema de Reinosa. Eu não falei de 50 centímetros. Alguém falou de mais de dois nevadas cada ano com mais de 130 centímetros.



Yo te he contestado a esto:



> Nas cidades espanholas a maior altitude nada de neve estes dias. *Como a grande maioria dos dias de inverno todo é chuva.* Sim neva mas poucas vezes assenta a neve no solo. Incluso cando neva muito a os poucos dias ja se derrete. Essa é a realidade e a proba esta nas webcasm. Mas há anos mellores. Agora Segovia e Soria







> as estatísticas de AEMET um dia de neve é aquele em que se observam flocos (copos de nieve).



Totalmente cierto. En Espanha, en Inglaterra, Francia y en muchos sitios de Europa.

Sigamos con el seguimiento, para hablar de clima de Espanha o China podríamos abrir otro topic.


*Villalba (900msnm, Madrid, 60.000 habitantes):*

Temperatura actual: 3,5º
Niebla y lluvia ligera

*Segovia (1000msnm)*
Cuando hay viento de SE...temperaturas suben sin parar

Temperatura actual: *7,8º*


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2011 às 20:05)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2011*

Je, je. Qué gracia me hace todo esto... Y qué triste a la vez...

 Lo de nevada "normal" no lo digo yo, lo dice José Antonio Gallego Poveda (chimpun en meteored). José Antonio es colobarador de AEMET, miembro del grupo TiempoSevero, ponente en la última ENAM organizada por la AME (Asociación Meteorológica Española) y patrocinada por AEMET; http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/anuncios/congresos/AME/XENAM_AEMET.pdf  y perfecto conocedor del clima cántabro. Un don nadie, vamos. 

Sus palabras literales (la frase es del 31 de enero de 2005) y sus propias fotos:

"Para muestra os pongo una foto de una nevada "normal" de hace 2 años cuando subí con el coche 2 días después de la nevada:












 Y se refiere a "normal" porque las ha habido bastante peores...

La segunda parte es un añadido mío en el que obviamente no me expresé bien ni con toda la propiedad requerida. Me refería a que caen más de dos grandes nevadas al año de media y a que la situación de más de 1 metro de nieve en las calles es común que se produzca casi todos los años (pero no fruto de una única nevada. Aunque, insisto, eso no es raro). Eso tampoco quiere decir que pase todos los años, pero sí quiere decir que se produce por lo general. Esto tampoco me lo invento yo, lo dice la misma persona anteriormente citada:

"Personalmente, y es algo que se viene repitiendo año tras año, no conozco ningún sitio con esos habitantes (una semi-ciudad, vaya) en España y que caigan esos paquetones casi todos los años."

Y para demostrar esto ofrezco datos:






En una serie larga de 58 años, tenemos que en 43 se igualaron o superaron los 100 cm de espesor acumulado en el invierno y en 23 de ellos se rondaron o superaron los 200 cm. La serie es antigua pero también muy larga y sólida y las temperaturas invernales (en las series que hay hasta el momento) apenas han subido por la zona...

Por cierto, en España a 855 m (Reinosa) la nieve no dura ni cuaja más allá de 5 o 6 días, ¿no?






36 días de nieve de media al año y 34 días con suelo cubierto de nieve de media anual (1912-1975). Y parece que en la serie 1971-2000 la cifra de días de nieve ha subido a 40. Todos los datos son oficiales.

"En cuanto al meteoro más representativo de Reinosa, y refiriéndonos, como siempre, al período de la serie estudiada diremos que se contabilizan allí *36 días de nieve al año*, por término medio. El máximo lo ostenta el año 1917, con 62 días; en el otro extremo 1959 y 1961 con 16 días de nieve solamente. En enero de 1945 nevó 22 días, y 20 en febrero de 1930 y en diciembre de 1933. Fueron los meses más nivosos -si nos atenemos exclusivamente a número de días de nieve- de la serie. Desde un punto de vista anecdótico señalaremos que parece más fácil ver unos copos en junio -días 2, 4 y 5 en 1936, día 4 en 1953 y día 10 en 1957- que librarse de la nieve en enero -sólo en los correspondientes a los años 1916 y 1925 no nevó- , febrero -no nevó en 1926, 1945 y 1961- o diciembre -1961 y 1974- . Incluso se ha visto nieve en septiembre; precisamente el día de San Mateo del año 1919. La estadística que se ocupa de los *días con el suelo cubierto de nieve nos dice que la media anual es de 34*. El año con más días fue 1953, -78- y muy cerca estuvieron 1954 y 1917, con 75. Los años 1959, 1966 y 1921 con tan solo 3, 5 y 6 días fueron especialmente llamativos. *Durante 80 días -del 28 de diciembre de 1952 al 17 de marzo de 1953- estuvo la nieve cubriendo el suelo de Reinosa*; es el período más amplio que se ha conocido."

Fuente:http://www.vacarizu.es/Cuadernos/Cuaderno_26/Series_climatologicas.htm y http://www.meteored.com/ram/726/francisco-hernandez-y-su-serie-climatologica-de-reinosa-1911-1975/

En Reinosa nevadas bien majas (para mí enormes) ha habido esta década bastantes: esas fotos anteiores son de 2003, pero también las hay de 2004, las de 2005 que son impresionantes, estas de 2007 (nevada menor pero también "curiosa", 2009...

Una "no nevada" a finales de marzo de 2007











http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...osa+22032007+vaya+nevadaextenso-t67639.0.html

Y a 1100-1200 metros en la Cantábrica tampoco nieva ni dura la nieve. No, nada  ¿Sabes cuantos meses (sí, meses) estuvieron "nevados" ese invierno?...

.

Ni en Burgos tampoco











En España, no nieva en ningún sitio ni dura la nieve en ningún sitio porque toda entera es un país tropical. Punto. Y porque este año, que es horroroso en cuanto a nieve, no cae ni medio copo como vemos en las webcams. Aunque ojo, los glaciares pirenaicos se están poniendo las botas con metros y metros de nieve. ¿Ah, qué tenemos glaciares? ¡Qué sorpresa!. Y yo pensaba que éramos como las Seychelles, qué decepción...

Dedícate a lo tuyo y déjanos tranquilos a los demás de una vez.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Jan 2011 às 20:47)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2011*



Pek disse:


> Je, je. Qué gracia me hace todo esto... Y qué triste a la vez...
> 
> Lo de nevada "normal" no lo digo yo, lo dice José Antonio Gallego Poveda (chimpun en meteored). José Antonio es colobarador de AEMET, miembro del grupo TiempoSevero, ponente en la última ENAM organizada por la AME (Asociación Meteorológica Española) y patrocinada por AEMET; http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/anuncios/congresos/AME/XENAM_AEMET.pdf  y perfecto conocedor del clima cántabro. Un don nadie, vamos.
> 
> ...



Quedo muy clarito lo que dijiste "más de dos veces al año con nevadas de más de 130 centimetros al año como norma general"!!!

O sea una auténtica barbaridad y completamente FALSO. No lo trates de disfrazar ahora.

Y en cuanto al tema de la duracion de la nieve les daría risa a muchos si supieran como algunos contabilizan dia de cobertura de nieve en España. En AEMET hay datos de Burgos de aquellos días que es una ciudad muy pareja a Reinosa en temperaturas y resulta que tuvieron dias dentro de ese periodo con temperaturas maximas de 15ºC!!!! Ya me conozco la historia. Restos de nieve helada en zonas de umbría... Jajaja.

A webcam de Reinosa.

http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/1289914728-Tiempo-la-casona-(reinosa)-Reinosa

Assim esta agora, é o que há. Nao e a minha culpa se quasse nunca há neve.





Do pasado inverno, que foi bo en neves, tem dados de Burgos 900 metros. Janeiro 5 dias com neve no solo
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2010&mes=1&day=31&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30
Febreiro 2 dias
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2010&mes=3&day=3&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2011 às 21:00)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2011*



Ferreiro disse:


> Quedo muy clarito lo que dijiste: más de dos veces al año con nevadas de más de 130 centimetros al año como norma general!!!
> 
> O sea una auténtica barbaridad y completamente FALSO. No lo trates de disfrazar ahora.
> 
> Y en cuanto al tema de la duracion de la nieve les daría risa a muchos si supieran como algunos contabilizan dia de cobertura de nieve en España. En AEMET hay datos de Burgos de aquellos días que es una ciudad muy pareja a Reinosa en temperaturas y resulta que tuvieron dias dentro de ese periodo con temperaturas maximas de 15ºC!!!! Ya me conozco la historia. Restos de nieve helada en zonas de umbría... Jajaja.



 Lo que tú digas...Queda explicado. No diré más.

 Por cierto, lo de Reinosa (TODO) son datos oficiales de AEMET.

 En cuanto al resto, pues tienes razón, somos un país tropical en que no nieva nunca ni dura nada la nieve. No tenemos montañas ni estaciones de esquí en que haya medio centímetro de nieve, tampoco quedan glaciares. Hacemos todo mal y contamos casi al revés, salvo para las estaciones perfectamente colocadas y 100% representativas de ciertas capitales castellanas y leonesas; que esas sí son magníficas. Un saludo 

 Y ahora disfruta de la vida y haz seguimiento, que es en lo que consiste.


----------



## Snark (10 Jan 2011 às 21:11)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2011*



Pek disse:


> Lo que tú digas...Queda explicado. No diré más.
> 
> Por cierto, lo de Reinosa (TODO) son datos oficiales de AEMET.
> 
> ...




*Pek amigo, y un forero importante en Meteored*....no te preocupes. Lo mejor es reirse .







Aqui están los datos de AEMET. Gracias Pek.



> Muito dificil que neve agora no centro de Espanha a 1100-1200 metros ja que Avila 1130 metros ás 20h tem 7ºC . O de sempre.



jajajajajajajaja

Sabes lo que es Fohën? sabes donde está Avila?

*Yo a 900msnm tengo 3,5º.* vivo en la cara sur del Sistema Central, *no tenho FOHEN*.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2011 às 21:37)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2011*

Boa noite.

Penso que continuam a arrastar o tema e com isso tiram interesse a este espaço.

*Ferreiro*, gosto que nos dês a conhecer o tempo na tua zona, na Galiza em particular (nossa vizinha) e em Espanha no geral. Mas pedia-te que evitasses com os teus posts acicatar os teus parceiros Espanhóis aqui neste espaço. Todos sabemos que atravessamos uma década mais quente e com menos episódios de frio\neve do que o foram décadas atrás. Quem sabe poderão voltar essas décadas reconhecidamente frias? Não foi no meu tempo mas no tempo dos meus pais e avós - eles tiveram experiência factual do sucedido; relatos de frio, neve no solo por dias e dias, situação hoje impossível de ter mas que poderá regressar ao nosso quotidiano nos próximos anos...
*Snark* e *Pek*, gosto muito da forma como escrevem e nos põem ao corrente da situação climática em Espanha e peço que continuem a enriquecer este espaço.

Todos vocês são úteis e membros plenos deste fórum. Sintam-se em casa


----------



## Snark (10 Jan 2011 às 21:52)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2011*



Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Penso que continuam a arrastar o tema e com isso tiram interesse a este espaço.
> 
> ...



Gracias amigo .

Eu espero que este tópic sea de Seguimiento.

Un saludo Aristocrata desde el centro de Iberia


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Jan 2011 às 22:39)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2011*



Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Penso que continuam a arrastar o tema e com isso tiram interesse a este espaço.
> 
> ...



Gracias Aristocrata. Os meus dados sao sempre de AEMET e as webcams das estancias de esqui e das cidades. Se en elas nao há neve, nao é a minha culpa.
E assim continuarei a facer.

Boa noite!!! 
Amanha mais.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2011 às 23:01)

A discussão sobre a diversidade climática em Espanha já se prolonga há algumas semanas.
Por isso, e para evitar mais off-topics dentro do seguimento meteorológico da Europa, os posts referentes à climatologia de Espanha foram copiados/movidos para este tópico.

Que a discussão, com bons argumentos, continue aqui.

E deixemos o tópico do Seguimento Europa 2011, para o seguimento meteorológico e não para discussão sobre clima.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Jan 2011 às 23:15)

AnDré disse:


> A discussão sobre a diversidade climática em Espanha já se prolonga há algumas semanas.
> Por isso, e para evitar mais off-topics dentro do seguimento meteorológico da Europa, os posts referentes à climatologia de Espanha foram copiados/movidos para este tópico.
> 
> Que a discussão, com bons argumentos, continue aqui.
> ...



É uma sabia decisión. Cando teña oportunidade darei uma olhada a todas as respostas.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jan 2011 às 23:30)

Hoje em Reinosa. Agora. Ainda nao tivo un so dia de neve no mes de janeiro. 
http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/1289914728-Tiempo-la-casona-(reinosa)-Reinosa





Neve no inverno 2009-2010
http://sentirpaisromanico.wordpress...ieve-en-reinosa-y-cervera-invierno-2009-2010/

Neve no inverno 2008. Somente uma nevada de certa entidade.
http://www.soitu.es/soitu/2008/03/05/info/1204719683_270497.html

130 centímetros cada ano varias veces?  Rio até morrer cada vez que eu leio isso.


----------



## Pek (13 Jan 2011 às 00:25)

Lamentable tu actitud y tu falta de seriedad...

Me autocito con datos oficiales de AEMET y explicando mi afirmación



Pek disse:


> La segunda parte es un añadido mío en el que obviamente no me expresé bien ni con toda la propiedad requerida. Me refería a que caen más de dos grandes nevadas al año de media y a que la situación de más de 1 metro de nieve en las calles es común que se produzca casi todos los años (pero no fruto de una única nevada. Aunque, insisto, eso no es raro). Eso tampoco quiere decir que pase todos los años, pero sí quiere decir que se produce por lo general. Esto tampoco me lo invento yo, lo dice la misma persona anteriormente citada:
> 
> "Personalmente, y es algo que se viene repitiendo año tras año, no conozco ningún sitio con esos habitantes (una semi-ciudad, vaya) en España y que caigan esos paquetones casi todos los años."
> 
> ...





Quiero que quede constancia para siempre y para todo el foro que no voy a volver a contestarte a ninguna de tus intervenciones digas lo que digas. Digo lo de todo el foro para que quede claro que el no contestar a tus barbaridades no es aceptar que éstas sean ciertas; es pasar de tí, que se dice por estos lares. Es algo que pienso seguir a rajatabla a partir de ahora porque ya me he cansado definitivamente de perder el tiempo contigo. Así que, ánimo, ya puedes largar lo que quieras y cuanto quieras que, al menos por mi parte, no encontrarás respuesta.

De hecho que quede claro para todo el mundo (aunque muchos ya lo tienen claro por lo que me ha llegado): Dices generalmente auténticas barbaridades y muestras un desconocimiento ATROZ de la geografía, climatología y meteorología españolas.

Saludos tropicales

P.D. Ironic Mode On: Ya sabeis lo que toca: España es un país caribeño sin apenas montañas, parameras, valles altos, mesetas, estaciones de esquí, ciudades y pueblos en que nieva y dura la nieve, un país en que hiela poco o nada y que tampoco tiene aparatos glaciares en su territorio soberano y bla bla bla...Los que no comulgamos con esta información utilizamos datos amateurs poco o nada fidedignos o nos los inventamos directamente, o usamos datos de AEMET que en ese caso,(y sólo en este caso, ojo, !qué casualidad!. El de Reinosa, digo) hay que ignorar a conveniencia porque son casi erróneos y están mal contados y mal medidos y mal de todo y bla bla bla... Lo que ocurre este invierno es lo normal y habitual y por tanto se puede generalizar porque aquí rara vez hiela y mucho menos nieva y en invierno estamos siempre a 20 ºC andando en tanga por las calles (con la montera puesta, eso sí, que somos muy nuestros) y bla, bla, bla... Ironic Mode Off.

Muy cansino...

Ah, y esto te lo digo sin ironía a modo de consejo general (no sólo por esto último), como te tengas que fiar a pies juntillas de lo que dicen los medios de comunicación de este país sobre climatología y meteorología apañados vamos... Especialistas en hacer noticia de lo no noticiable y de inventarse efemérides de varias décadas a cada paso. Véase España Directo, entre otros muchísimos ejemplos...

Por cierto, y ya que estoy a modo de última contestación, datos oficiales de AEMET de * número medio de días de nieve en el suelo al año* en Mataporquera (localidad cántabra capital del municipio de Valdeolea, a medio camino entre Reinosa y Aguilar de Campoo (Palencia) a poco más de 900 msnm (920 m según AEMET) y con unos 1000 habitantes), Serie cálida (Marzo 1998-diciembre de 2009): *35*. De media mensual: Enero: 9, febrero 8, marzo 6, abril 2....octubre 0,1 (lo pongo porque no es 0), noviembre 3, diciembre 7. Y es una localidad más seca que Reinosa y en que hay menos días de nieve (30 de media al año para el mismo período). Ironic Mode On: Pues sí, va a ser que a 900 m en el norte de España hay nieve en el suelo 4 o 5 días al año como mucho y en los "años buenos". Ironic Mode Off.

Os dejo unos enlaces sobre Reinosa a unir a las fotos ya colgadas con anterioridad de 2004 y 2007. http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-em-espanha-5269-6.html#post257217
 Insisto no es un pueblo enano como el mío de 150 habitantes. Tiene unos 10.000-11.000 habitantes. En los pueblos más pequeños (más fríos y más nivosos) de las cercanías, más espesor:

*2008* (un año no demasiado nivoso). A partir del minuto 2:00 quizás lo mejor, aunque mola todo. En el minuto 3:01 la imagen es impresionante:


Más. No sé el año pero seguro son de estos últimos años. La nieve a partir del minuto 1:36. Algunas imágenes son simplemente brutales. *Fijaos en las 3 o 4 siguientes imágenes desde el minuto 2:11 y la del minuto 3:02. Esto ha ocurrido estos últimos años, no en los años 50.
*

*2002* http://eltrasterodepalacio.wordpres...osa-sus-gentes-la-nieve-y-alguna-exageracion/











Y no encuentro del invierno 2004-2005 que son las más enormes con diferencia. Y las de otros años de la última década...

Esta no sé de qué años son http://usuarios.multimania.es/meteoleches/fourphotogalery5.html Y otras galerías de esa web cuyo autor es José Antonio Gallego, la persona que cité en mi anterior post:












Invierno *2005-2006*












Enero de *2008*







Enero de *2005* alrededores de Reinosa y la propia Reinosa











Y se acumuló más nieve porque ese invierno hubo una dominancia de nortes bestial. Así quedó la cosa en *marzo de 2005* (no los años 50) a 1200 m de altura a unos 20 km de Reinosa, ¡Impresionante! ¿Cuántos metros hay ahí? ¿Cuántos meses estuvieron nevados en la zona con espesores simplemente demenciales? ¿Ves lo que son capaces de hacer los nortes en esa zona de España? Este año es casi todo sur-suroeste y encima con masas de aire casi subtropicales (enero entero hasta el momento) y eso lo explica todo.



Y, como curiosidad, para los nostálgicos algunas antiguas. Las dos primeras no sé de qué año son, las otras de 1954 y la última de 1978:































De 1918:











Abiada (a 9 km de Reinosa y 980 m.) *en marzo de 1993*












Reinosa en *febrero de 1996*. No os perdais este album que es muy chulo http://picasaweb.google.com/ppalb11/NevadaFebreroDe1996Reinosa#





































Nada, oye, que no caen grandes nevadas en Reinosa...

Como en Reinosa nieva poco y la nieve dura 4 días (y eso si cuaja que lo hace raras veces, jeje) el Ayuntamiento publica y reparte entre los vecinos y visitantes todos los años el Protocolo de retirada de la nieve en Reinosa (Guías operativas e información general). Éste es de la campaña 2008-2009:

http://www.aytoreinosa.es/docnot/839.pdf 

Así curran allí los operarios del Ayuntamiento






De* enero de 2010* en Mataporquera (920 m y a 10 km de Reinosa)

!



A 5 kilómetros de Reinosa (Rioseco, Santiurde de Reinosa). No sé el año pero hace bien poco:






De *2003*






De* 2007*












Es decir, en un repaso a San Google hemos encantrado fotos y videos de nevadas más que grandes en los últimos años en 2002, 2003, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008.... Y algunas otras que no sé de qué años son. Y la de imágenes que habrá que no están en internet...Y no son los años 50, ojo.

Me reafirmo, en Reinosa nieva poco y no cuaja más allá de 4 o 5 días (ya sabeis lo que dice Ferreiro, a esa altitud en España, 850 m, cae poca nieve, cuaja menos y lo que cuaja apenas dura en el suelo)...Qué tontos son los del Ayuntamiento de la ciudad gastándose el dinero en cosas, protocolos y programas como éste. Échadle un ojo al documento:

http://www.aytoreinosa.es/docnot/839.pdf

Si total, no nieva nada y lo poco que cae se quita sólo...


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jan 2011 às 14:51)

Yo nunca dije que España tiene un clima tropical. nO pongas en mi boca cosas que yo no digo. 
España tiene un clima oceanico en Galicia y Cantabrico, y mediterraneo en el resto del país, modificado por la altitud en zonas de montaña.
No hay nada peor que presumir de lo que no se es. Vender España como si fuera Escandinavia eso si que me da risa.

Esas nevadas de Reinosa son de hace medio siglo unas y de hace mas de un siglo otras. Hace 55 años que no ocurre nada de eso. Eso no tiene nada que ver con tu vergonzosa afirmacion de que cada año hay mas de dos nevadas de mas de 130 centimetros al año en Reinosa. Debería darte verguenza decir semejantes barbaridades. 

Voy a ir poniendo la webcam de Reinosa para que nuestros vecinos vean lo días que nieve allí.



Hoy,


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2011 às 19:56)

Ferreiro, não podes dizer que neva pouco em Espanha baseando-te apenas no que ocorreu este Inverno porque está a ser anormalmente quente, acho pouco agradável estares practicamente chamar mentiroso ao Pek, pois estás sempre a por em causa as informações que ele coloca aqui.

Neva muito em algumas regiões de montanha em Espanha isso não o podes negar, mas este ano o frio tem sido pouco, logo a neve tem faltado. 

O Pek disse em Reinosa caí em média um nevão de 130cm por ano, não quer dizer que ocorra todos os anos, é possivel que em alguns anos neve mais do que isso e outros menos

As fotos da neve em Reinosa falam por sí em são de Invernos recentes, não são de nevões dos anos 50 do século passado


----------



## Pek (13 Jan 2011 às 20:50)

MSantos disse:


> Ferreiro, não podes dizer que neva pouco em Espanha baseando-te apenas no que ocorreu este Inverno porque está a ser anormalmente quente, acho pouco agradável estares practicamente chamar mentiroso ao Pek, pois estás sempre a por em causa as informações que ele coloca aqui.
> 
> Neva muito em algumas regiões de montanha em Espanha isso não o podes negar, mas este ano o frio tem sido pouco, logo a neve tem faltado.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu apoyo, amigo 

Sólo un pequeño matiz sobre mi afirmación que tanta controversia ha creado. En esa afirmación no me expresé con total corrección como ya he dicho porque dije literalmente: "Nevada "normal" (hay muchas más grandes que ésta) de 130 cm hace dos años y 2 días después de la nevada. A ver cuantas de éstas caen en otras ciudades de Europa de ese tamaño. Pues aquí (en Reinosa) caen, por lo general, más de dos así al año. Y más pequeñas, ni te cuento."

Entiendo que en un principio se pueda pensar lo que ha dicho Ferreiro porque como dije en su momento y me repito no me expresé con total corrección y pude generar malentendidos. Pero se debería haber dicho con educación y más teniendo en cuenta que es un comentario del cual ni me acordaba de hace *5 años* en que todos éramos más jóvenes y sabíamos menos. Para empezar cuando digo nevada al principio me refiero a espesor de nieve acumulado en el suelo, ya que ignoro si esos 130 cm cayeron en un día o en varios, pero me expreso mal. y luego cuando digo "Pues aquí (en Reinosa) caen, por lo general, más de dos así al año", no especifico que con el así a lo que me refiero es a grandes nevadas que hacen llegar a los 130 cm con una capa anterior, no a nevadas a saco que te dejan 130 cm del día a la noche (algo que, por cierto, también pasa, aunque no con tanta frecuencia). Y me reitero, de media, caen más de dos grandes nevadas al año y pequeñas muchas más. Lo que también quería decir es que 130 cm de nieve en el suelo (fruto de una o varias nevadas, las que sean) se consiguen por lo general casi todos los años (unos más y otros menos) tal y como decías muy acertadamente, MSantos. Y pruebas y datos he dado que lo confirman...

Me autocito de mi penúltimo post en este topic:

"La segunda parte es un añadido mío en el que obviamente no me expresé bien ni con toda la propiedad requerida. Me refería a que caen más de dos grandes nevadas al año de media y a que la situación de más de 1 metro de nieve en las calles es común que se produzca casi todos los años (pero no fruto de una única nevada. Aunque, insisto, eso no es raro). Eso tampoco quiere decir que pase todos los años, pero sí quiere decir que se produce por lo general. Esto tampoco me lo invento yo, lo dice la misma persona anteriormente citada:

"Personalmente, y es algo que se viene repitiendo año tras año, no conozco ningún sitio con esos habitantes (una semi-ciudad, vaya) en España y que caigan esos paquetones casi todos los años." "

En resumen, al no especificar ha habido una pequeña confusión entre nevada y espesor de nieve en el suelo (fruto de una o varias nevadas). Ese es un error muy común por la propia forma de hablar de cada región (en mi pueblo se hace así, se dice "Hay un nevada muy grande" refiriéndose a espesor de nieve, no a que todo sea fruto de la misma y última nevada). Así como entre gran nevada que provoca que el espesor final llegue a los 130 cm y nevada única de 130 cm. Lo he explicado en su momento y lo admito.

De todas formas eso no varía la realidad un ápice y es que en Reinosa nieva una barbaridad y cuaja más de 4 o 5 días en los años buenos como dice Ferreiro, durando la nieve de media entre *34 y 38 días en el suelo al año* (pasando los días de nieve de 36 en la serie 1912-1975 a 40 en la 1971-2000), y habiendo espesores de nieve de media que alcanzan los 130 cm al año por mucho que estemos a 850 m y esto sea España. Insisto, datos oficiales de AEMET. Nada de pocos días de duración de la nieve en el suelo. Y recientemente, en el invierno 2004-2005, se superaron por mucho esas cifras (34-38) de días de nieve en el suelo y no eran los años 50... Esto demuestra que todo lo que digo es absolutamente cierto











Repito: En una serie larga de 58 años, tenemos que en 43 se igualaron o superaron los 100 cm de espesor acumulado en el invierno y en 23 de ellos se rondaron o superaron los 200 cm. La serie es antigua pero también muy larga y sólida y las temperaturas invernales (en las series que hay hasta el momento) apenas han subido por la zona... 

Recuerdo también los 35 días de suelo cubierto por nieve de media al año en la estación oficial de Mataporquera (920 m) para la serie marzo de 1998-diciembre de 2009. Ahí está el dato y es "de ahora mismo" como quien dice. Un lugar menos nivoso que Reinosa, insisto (30 días de nieve para ese período en Mataporquera por 40 de Reinosa en 1971-2000).

Todo esto se entiende perfectamente y, de hecho, todos lo habeis entendido por lo que veo. Salvo Ferreiro, que como ha quedado en el mayor de los ridículos absolutos desde hace varios posts se agarra a un clavo ardiendo no queriendo ver lo que los demás ven y entienden e intentando tapar la realidad con un dedo. *"Me agarro a un posible malentendido de hace 5 años, lo exagero y saco de contexto hasta la saciedad (no queriendo ver las explicaciones y razonamientos que se le dan), para así esconder la paliza de datos y fotos que me han pegado y que demuestran que estoy en un gran error".* Eso es lo que está haciendo.  Y no sólo lo he demostrado yo, también Snark. El problema de Ferreiro es que, como decimos por aquí, lo hemos "calao" desde el principio; e insisto en que, por lo que me llega, somos muchos los que compartimos la misma opinión. Por tanto, que siga diciendo bobadas repetitivas e insistentes, que ya nadie se las cree.   

Nota: Todos los pueblos que aparecen en las fotos (salvo el video de Camasobres) están en un rango de 10 km alrededor de Reinosa, teniendo un clima similar, incluso más seco, cálido y menos nivoso en algunos casos como el de Mataporquera. Si en esos pueblos había esa nevada, en Reinosa lo mismo o puede que más, lo que pasa es que no he encontrado imágenes y por eso pongo lo inmediatamente cercano. 

Por cierto, hay lugares en España por debajo de 1000 metros en que hay más días de nieve en el suelo que en Reinosa y su comarca y algunos no andan lejos de allí...

Abraços MSantos y, de nuevo, gracias 

P.D.1: Coincido contigo plenamente en que el invierno astronómico (desde el 22 de diciembre) en Iberia *está siendo no cálido, sino mucho más cálido de lo normal* llevándose por delante toda la mucha nieve que se había acumulado en lugares propicios durante noviembre y principios de diciembre (salvo en los altos macizos pirenaicos, béticos y puntos concretos y muy elevados del Sistema Central, donde han cogido buenas nevadas. Aunque parezca mentira por el período excesivamente cálido en que nos hemos visto inmersos, los glaciares pirenaicos han estado de enhorabuena porque han recibido enormes espesores de nieve). Distinto fue noviembre como decimos y el comienzo de diciembre, más fríos de lo normal aunque sin exageraciones como lo que pasó en otras zonas de Europa. Por ello, sería lógico que en conjunto diciembre sea un mes ligeramente más frío de lo normal en la mayoría del territorio (no en todo), gracias a ese comienzo y a las entradas frías en torno a al 16 y 26 de diciembre que dejaron temperaturas mínimas ese último día de -17,1 ºC (y máxima de -1,1 ºC) en la estación oficial del SIAR de Valle de Losa "San Llorente", situada a unos 600 m en Burgos. o una serie de temperaturas en esta última entrada en torno al 26 de diciembre en la estación oficial de MeteoNavarra de Urbasa (886 m) como ésta:

Día 24: Mín:...-2,8 ºc; Máx: -1,1 ºC
Día 25: Mín:...-7,5 ºC; Máx: -2,8 ºC
Día 26: Mín:..-14,8 ºC; Máx: -1,2 ºC
Día 27: Mín:..-15,2 ºC; Máx: 1,4 ºC

Ahora bien, a partir de ahí y hasta el día de hoy...una media mucho más cálida de la normal, pero mucho.

También merece la pena mencionar el extraordinario episodio de calor de la primera mitad de diciembre, allá por los días 7 al 13 más o menos, en que se batieron varios récords en unos cuantos observatorios del interior de España. Este episodio (aunque supongo que no suficiente para elevar la media de diciembre final por encima de lo normal en la totalidad del país) dio la puntilla a la nieve acumulada en el frío noviembre y los primeros días de diciembre, de tal forma que, desde ahí, no se ha levantado cabeza ya que las dos entradas frías que maquillaron algo la cosa en algunas zonas iban seguidas de períodos notablemente cálidos que acababan con casi todo (el primero en torno al 21-22 de diciembre más corto y el segundo pues...sin palabras). Y, bueno, de este último período muy cálido todavía estamos esperando salir...y van la tira de días ya (casi 3 semanas). Con éste episodio tan prolongado y cálido si quedaba algo nevado decentemente en cotas medias (y altas salvo las zonas antes especificadas) pues todo a tomar vientos... Esa es la explicación de la fata de nieve en Iberia.

P.D.2: Yo que tú no haría mucho caso a lo siguiente que diga Ferreiro. Casi seguro que será una auténtica barbaridad de nuevo en buena parte de su exposición. Como casi todo lo que ha dicho desde que entró en este lindo foro


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jan 2011 às 21:08)

MSantos disse:


> Ferreiro, não podes dizer que neva pouco em Espanha baseando-te apenas no que ocorreu este Inverno porque está a ser anormalmente quente, acho pouco agradável estares practicamente chamar mentiroso ao Pek, pois estás sempre a por em causa as informações que ele coloca aqui.
> 
> Neva muito em algumas regiões de montanha em Espanha isso não o podes negar, mas este ano o frio tem sido pouco, logo a neve tem faltado.
> 
> ...



Pek no dijo eso. 
Pek dijo esto:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/europa/espanha-geral-seguimento-previsoes-clima-67.html

*Un anticipo. Nevada "normal" (hay muchas más grandes que ésta) de 130 cm hace dos años y 2 días después de la nevada. A ver cuantas de éstas caen en otras ciudades de Europa de ese tamaño. Pues aquí (en Reinosa) caen, por lo general, más de dos así al año. Y más pequeñas, ni te cuento.*


claro ahora trata de arreglarlo. Pero ahí queda esa barbaridad para la historia de este foro, que no desmintió durante 5 años porque el mensaje es del 2005. Ahora muchas de las fotos que pone ya ni siqueira son de la ciudad de Reinosa. son de pueblos a más altura y mas o menos cerca pero que no son la ciudad de Reinosa 

Nunca dije que no nevara es España, lo que siempre dije es que las nevadas a 1000 metros en España duran pocos días por mucha nieve que se acumule en el suelo y lo sigo manteniendo. Hay alguna excepcion historica como en los años 50 que fueron epocas mucho mas frias.

Diciembre no fue un mes calido en España. AEMET publicó el resumen de diciembre de 2010
http://www.aemet.es/es/-m:a/noticias/2010/12/avanceclimatologicodiciembre

Diciembre de 2010 fue mas frio de lo normal. Pues bien la nieve en Burgos y Reinosa ambas a casi 900 metros no duró más que unos dias en el suelo. Lo que siempre digo y lo que siempre se demuestra.

Que no se me olvide!!! De esa gran nevada de Reinosa del 96 a los pocos dias no quedaba nada y lo mismo pasó en la de diciembre de 2004 en Burgos!!! Es lo que tiene el clima español.

Mirar los datos de Burgos en diciembre de 2004. 70 litros casi todos en forma de nieve. A los 2 días lloviendo y luego subida de la temperaturas. 60 centimetros en la mayor nevada o de las mayores de la historia en burgos y que apenas duraron unos días en el suelo. 
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080750-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2005&mes=01&day=06&ndays=31


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2011 às 14:53)

Hoje as webcams de Reinosa e das cidades a maior altitude en Espanha Soria e Segovia. Nao há webcam de Avila.

Sem neve. Como a maioria dos dias do inverno. Nao sempre é assim mas é o mais habitual. Se alguém quer mostrar que essas cidades estão muitas vezes com neve no solo, desculpe, mas nao é certo. 

Reinosa 850 metros





Segovia 1005 metros





Soria 1082 metros. Hoje 16,6ºC (15h)


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2011 às 15:37)

Hoje a imagem de satélite. O tipo de imagem que alguns dos meus compatriotas nunca terian postado no fórum. As montanhas da cordilheira Cantabrica quase sem neve. O sistema Ibérico sem neve desapareceu do mapa. Lembro-me que estamos em janeiro. Nao é o primeiro ano nem será o ultimo.


----------



## Pek (14 Jan 2011 às 16:09)

Hoje






 Con detalle

Pirineos







C. Cantábrica (lo de abajo es niebla y nubes bajas)







S. Central







S. Ibérico







Cordillera Penibética







La escala para todos es la misma. Muy poca extensión de nieve en la actualidad, nadie lo niega; como corresponde a un período muy cálido y prolongado pese a ser enero. Ahora eso sí, los altos macizos pirenaicos, penibéticos y el macizo gredense tienen grandes espesores de nieve en zonas propicias. Los glaciares pirenaicos han recibido varios metros de nieve esta temporada (buena noticia a pesar de todo lo demás).

Por cierto, insisto en lo de las fronteras de las imágenes del sat24 y de algunas imágenes antiguas del MODIS, algo de lo que ya se habló hace tiempo.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2011 às 16:51)

Houve janeiros piores.

11 de Janeiro 2007. Nem um só punto branco de neve nos 600 km do Sistema Iberico. O link e o mapa,
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2007011.terra.1km







19 de janeiro 2007. Cordilheira Cantabrica sem neve e o mesmo no Sistema Central. Desapareceu do mapa a cor azul. A neve em cor azul. O link e o mapa,

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2007019.terra.721.1km


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2011 às 23:12)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> Vergonzoso lo que estás haciendo, Ferreiro, y encima sin tener ni puñetera idea de nada  Aquí te dejo un listado OFICIAL de AEMET de *media de las mínimas* (que es de lo que estábamos hablando) en enero (e insisto en que todo esto venía por lo que hacía en el período finales de diciembre-primeros de enero, que es más frío de media que todo enero) de la región madrileña y zonas limítrofes. No se incluyen estaciones de alta montaña (creo que la más alta está en torno a 1300 m y la más baja a poco más de 400):
> 
> - La Granja de San Ildefonso:....................... -4,1 ºC
> - Navalagamella "Medialdea":........................ -3,6 ºC
> ...



Vaya vaya. Yo no puedo usar los datos de Global bioclimatics porque tienen errores y son de series cortas de años. 

Pero tú si los puedes usasr. En este otro foro de diversidad climatica los usas extensamente y no dices nada ni de errores ni de series cortas o antiguas 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-4708-19.html

Los links a esos datos que escribes
Adral,
http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-adral.htm

Ars,
http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-ars-r.htm

Ripoll,
http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-ripol.htm

Que fuerte!!!!


----------



## Snark (15 Jan 2011 às 09:04)

Gracias por los datos Pek, desconocía esas nevadas en Reinosa. Siempre fue la ciudad famosa por sus nieve, pero esas fotos de gente enterrada madre mía, es impresionante.


Gracias Pek.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jan 2011 às 15:09)

As webcams hoje.

Reinosa 850 metros





Segovia 1005 metros





Soria 1082 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2011 às 13:16)

Primeira feira. Sigo com ceu limpo.

Reinosa 850 metros





Segovia 1005 metros





Soria 1082 metros


----------



## belem (16 Jan 2011 às 17:32)

Olá Ferreiro

Se tiveres informações sobre a neve que se mantem nas regiões montanhosas da Sanabria e outros picos da Cantábria assim como dos Pirinéus, durante o verão ( por exemplo, altitude, quantidade de neve) de diferentes anos, podes colocá-las aqui? Ah e se alguém tiver a mesma informação sobre a Serra da Estrela, por favor, que coloque no tópico da diversidade climática em Portugal.
Estou a fazer uma pesquisa sobre esse tema, daí o interesse.

Obrigado.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2011 às 18:35)

belem disse:


> Olá Ferreiro
> 
> Se tiveres informações sobre a neve que se mantem nas regiões montanhosas da Sanabria e outros picos da Cantábria assim como dos Pirinéus, durante o verão ( por exemplo, altitude, quantidade de neve) de diferentes anos, podes colocá-las aqui? Ah e se alguém tiver a mesma informação sobre a Serra da Estrela, por favor, que coloque no tópico da diversidade climática em Portugal.
> Estou a fazer uma pesquisa sobre esse tema, daí o interesse.
> ...




Nao penses que se mantem neve no verao na Sanabria e Cordilheira Cantabrica como norma geral. Pensa que no janeiro de 2007 quasse desapareceu toda a neve, e isso aconteceu en janeiro!!!  Hoje en día nao há glaciares na cordilheira cantabrica, eles desapareceron a principios do seculo XX. Somente queda algum geleiro pequeno e medio escondido baixo as pedras.

Mira estes artigos,



http://www.plataformasinc.es/esl/No...d-del-Hielo-en-los-Pirineos-y-Picos-de-Europa

http://www.foropicos.net/foro/viewtopic.php?t=6751

http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/noticia.asp?pkid=411869

http://meteospain.foroactivo.net/t612-el-neveron-de-la-cemba-vieya-picos-de-europa


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jan 2011 às 15:12)

Sigo con Reinosa, Segovia e Soria. Todo está igual.

Reinosa 850 metros






Segovia 1005 metros






Soria 1082 metros


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2011 às 21:09)

Ferreiro não faças o seguimento neste tópico faz no tópico de  Seguimento Europa 2011 e deixa este espaço apenas para a diversidade climática de Espanha


----------



## Bergidum (18 Jan 2011 às 10:49)

MSantos disse:


> Ferreiro não faças o seguimento neste tópico faz no tópico de  Seguimento Europa 2011 e deixa este espaço apenas para a diversidade climática de Espanha



Es igual, que lo repita las veces que quiera, a estas horas ya sabemos que toda España goza de un clima tropical...
Eso sí, espero que a partir del domingo-lunes que viene, siga poniendo la web cam de Reinosa...
El cansino histórico, que decían en un programa de éxito de la tv española...


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Jan 2011 às 13:25)

Bergidum disse:


> Es igual, que lo repita las veces que quiera, a estas horas ya sabemos que toda España goza de un clima tropical...
> Eso sí, espero que a partir del domingo-lunes que viene, siga poniendo la web cam de Reinosa...
> El cansino histórico, que decían en un programa de éxito de la tv española...





Quedate tranquilo que voy a seguir participando, y creo que mis vecinos están encantados de ver la situación real en España. Los datos de AEMET y las webcams no mienten.

Ahora va a ser culpa mía que no haya nieve en las estaciones de  esquí ni en Reinosa 

Lo que no se puede hacer es vender el norte de España como si tuviera un invierno tipo escandinavo y un verano tipo británico, participando sólo cuando hay ola de frío (3 o 4 días al mes) y el resto del año desaparecidos. Ridículo.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Jan 2011 às 14:33)

Se nao me lembro mal em Reinosa houve 6 días com neve no solo en dezembro. É um bom dado para uma cidade espanhola. Nao pensem que foi um mes quente en Espanha, todo o contrario dezembro de 2010 foi muito frio no norte de España segundo o resumo de AEMET. En janeiro de 2011 leva 0 dias. Realmente nao é uma cidade, somente tem 11.000 habitantes.

Reinosa é provavelmente a cidade de Espanha mais nivosa, e segundo diz um compatriota, a cidade de Europa de mais de 10.000-15.000 habitantes mais nivosa 

Qualquer cidade do centro e norte de Europa tivo este novembro-dezembro muitisimo mais de 6 días com neve no solo. Dublin teve 25 días com neve no solo en dezembro!!! Quanta ignorancia!!!!

Resumo de AEMET de dezembro de 2010
http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2010/12/avanceclimatologicodiciembre


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2011 às 16:39)

Se não houver precipitação com frio associado não há neve... Até pode ser um mês gelado com anomalia de -5ºC se não houver precipitação a neve vai ser 0(zero)...


----------



## Bergidum (18 Jan 2011 às 16:47)

Ferreiro disse:


> Quedate tranquilo que voy a seguir participando, y creo que mis vecinos están encantados de ver la situación real en España. Los datos de AEMET y las webcams no mienten.
> 
> Ahora va a ser culpa mía que no haya nieve en las estaciones de  esquí ni en Reinosa
> 
> Lo que no se puede hacer es vender el norte de España como si tuviera un invierno tipo escandinavo y un verano tipo británico, participando sólo cuando hay ola de frío (3 o 4 días al mes) y el resto del año desaparecidos. Ridículo.



Tienes toda la razón, pero este tópic se titula DIVERSIDAD CLIMÁTICA DE ESPAÑA,  y tu lo conviertes en  SEGUIMIENTO DE WEB CAMS ESPAÑOLAS DONDE SE APRECIE LA FALTA DE NIEVE.
Eres muy libre de seguir poniendo web cams, PERO EN SU SITIO, es decr, en SEGUIMIENTO EUROPA.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Jan 2011 às 17:21)

MSantos disse:


> Se não houver precipitação com frio associado não há neve... Até pode ser um mês gelado com anomalia de -5ºC se não houver precipitação a neve vai ser 0(zero)...



Mas si houve precipitaçao. O problema que a neve em Reinosa de geral nao dura mais lá de 4 o 5 días por falta de frío. Há raras exceçaos como no ano 1956.
Nevou em Reinosa, em Burgos e em Segovia em dezembro, mais apenas permaneceu um dia o dous en burgos e em Segovia, um pouco mais en Reinosa, pela falta de frío!!!

É o que tem o clima espanhol. A 1000 metros de altitude a neve nao permanece muitos dias no solo. Ainda que a algum dos meus compatriotas gostan de pensar que o norte de Espanha tem clima tipo Escandinavia 

Saudos.


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2011 às 18:51)

Ferreiro disse:


> Reinosa é provavelmente a cidade de Espanha mais nivosa, e segundo diz um compatriota, a cidade de Europa de mais de 10.000-15.000 habitantes mais nivosa
> 
> Qualquer cidade do centro e norte de Europa tivo este novembro-dezembro muitisimo mais de 6 días com neve no solo. Dublin teve 25 días com neve no solo en dezembro!!! Quanta ignorancia!!!!



O facto de num mês especifico Dublin ter tido 25 dias e Rinosa 6 não significa grande coisa. Isso é demagogia. Em questões climáticas temos de fazer comparações com séries mais longas. É por isso que existem as normais climatológicas.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Jan 2011 às 20:42)

Dan disse:


> O facto de num mês especifico Dublin ter tido 25 dias e Rinosa 6 não significa grande coisa. Isso é demagogia. Em questões climáticas temos de fazer comparações com séries mais longas. É por isso que existem as normais climatológicas.





Nao é demagogia. É a realidade. Levo muito tempo mirando as webcams das cidades do meu pais. Há invernos frios e invernos quentes, mas jamais permaneceu a neve 25 dias num mes no solo. Nem de longe. As geadas nocturnas nao sao suficiente. As altas temperaturas pelo día derretem a neve nas cidades espanholas. 


Se voce pensa que em uma cidade espanhola pode haber 25 días con neve no solo num mes, nao tenha ilusoes!!! Nao penso que tal coisa é possivel. Eu aínda estou esperando e tenho bastantes anos.


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2011 às 23:06)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao é demagogia. É a realidade. Levo muito tempo mirando as webcams das cidades do meu pais. Há invernos frios e invernos quentes, mas jamais permaneceu a neve 25 dias num mes no solo. Nem de longe. As geadas nocturnas nao sao suficiente. As altas temperaturas pelo día derretem a neve nas cidades espanholas.
> 
> 
> Se voce pensa que em uma cidade espanhola pode haber 25 días con neve no solo num mes, nao tenha ilusoes!!! Nao penso que tal coisa é possivel. Eu aínda estou esperando e tenho bastantes anos.



Não sei se já alguma vez aconteceu, mas não me parece assim tão improvável.

De qualquer forma, DUBLIN AIRPORT apresenta apenas 4,5 dias por ano de neve no solo (normal de 1961-1990 ). O mês de Dezembro apresenta apenas 0,6 dias no mesmo período. Certamente existem várias cidades em Espanha com valores superiores a estes de Dublin.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jun 2011 às 15:51)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> En fin, lamentable toda esta situación...Hay tantas cosas inciertas (pero auténticas barbaridades, vamos) que "alguien" ha escrito en las últimas páginas que ni haré el esfuerzo de volver a ellas (o lo haré pero con más tiempo y más adelante, ya veremos). Eso sí, con lo de J.S. sí entro:
> 
> Tú dijiste esto en su momento:
> 
> ...



Que bem, ja estao liberados os dados de todas as estaçaos de AEMET. Mais de 800!!!!. E neste link podemse consultar os dados desde novembro de 2010:
http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo/

Exemplo, janeiro:
http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-mensual/2011-01/

O interesante é que temos os dados de temperatura media mensual das estaçaos meteorológicas localizadas a mais de 1000 metros na cordilheira iberica (sistema ibérico) e na cordilheira Central (Sistema Central). Os dados de temperatura media em janeiro 2011 foram,

Abia de Obispalia 1020 metros (Cuenca) 4,42ºC
Albarracín 1130 metros (Teruel) 3,11ºC
Aldeanueva de Serrezuela 1135 metros (Segovia) 2,79ºC
Almazul 1000 metros (Soria) 3,21ºC
Alto de los Leones 1532 metros (Madrid) 1,17ºC
Avila 1130 metros 3,97ºC
Barco de Avila 1012 metros (Avila) 3,95ºC
Barriomartín 1260 metros (Soria) 2,16ºC
Bello 1006 metros (Teruel) 2,63ºC
Beteta 1214 metros (Cuenca) 2,1ºC
Buitrago 1026 metros (Madrid) 3,3ºC

E nao sigo porque sao muitos, mas podem comprobar no link que nao há nenhum por debaixo de 0ºC. Nem sequer acheganse aos 0ºC . Decembro e fevereiro foram mais quentes. Como decimos en mi tierra: De donde no hay no se puede quitar.
O meu compatriota queria vender em Portugal a idea de que o norte de Espanha tem un clima tipo escandinavo, com as cidades mais nivosas de Europa e quase as mais frias. E que aparece cada um!!!


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jun 2011 às 20:30)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Que bem, ja estao liberados os dados de todas as estaçaos de AEMET. Mais de 800!!!!. E neste link podemse consultar os dados desde novembro de 2010:
> http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo/
> 
> Exemplo, janeiro:
> ...



Não entendo bem o que te incomoda 1º advinhas aquilo que eu sou ou que faço depois fazes Juizos do Pek;
Julgo que o Pek não fez Fotomonatagens em PhotoShop e não fez esses videos que mostrou aqui, o que é um facto é que não me admira nada que cidades como Leon,Ponferrada,Astroga,Zamora,Salamaca,Reionesa haja tantos ou mais dias de neve que em cidades do centro da Europa como Paris,Londres ou Amesterdão, ignorar o frio na penisula Iberica é um mau principio marcado por algum preconceito e algum complexo. 
O que se passa aqui é que Nós Portugueses e Espanhois temos uma dificuldade sociologica em lidar com certos assuntos, fomos nestas gerações habituados achar que na Penisula Iberica so faz calor que somos todos Morenos etc etc depois se alguem demonstra o contrario ou prova o contrario é logo contestado é um preconceito que pensei que só existisse em Portugal mas pelos vistos está bem presente em Espanha.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jun 2011 às 21:12)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Não entendo bem o que te incomoda 1º advinhas aquilo que eu sou ou que faço depois fazes Juizos do Pek;
> Julgo que o Pek não fez Fotomonatagens em PhotoShop e não fez esses videos que mostrou aqui, o que é um facto é que não me admira nada que cidades como Leon,Ponferrada,Astroga,Zamora,Salamaca,Reionesa haja tantos ou mais dias de neve que em cidades do centro da Europa como Paris,Londres ou Amesterdão, ignorar o frio na penisula Iberica é um mau principio marcado por algum preconceito e algum complexo.
> O que se passa aqui é que Nós Portugueses e Espanhois temos uma dificuldade sociologica em lidar com certos assuntos, fomos nestas gerações habituados achar que na Penisula Iberica so faz calor que somos todos Morenos etc etc depois se alguem demonstra o contrario ou prova o contrario é logo contestado é um preconceito que pensei que só existisse em Portugal mas pelos vistos está bem presente em Espanha.



Nao sao os meus dados, sao os dados oficiais de AEMET. Lamento que nao sejam do teu agrado, mais nao é a minha culpa.
 Em Zamora, Salamanca e Ponferrada apenas há días de neve. Os promedios de días de neve estao na pagina de AEMET. Por exemplo, Zamora 4 días de neve/ano (e isso inclue os días que somente é agua-neve!!!): http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2614&k=cle

Em Leon e Reinosa neva mais, mas nao permanece muito tempo no chao, nada comparavel a o interior de Europa donde a neve permanece no chao durante meses. Este inverno ja observamos na webcam a precariedade da neve também em Reinosa. Enquanto em Amsterdam (este ano inclusive em Dublin) a neve permaneceu no chao 1 mes seguido, em Reinosa (ou Burgos) nao permaneceu mais que 2 ou 3 días. Soria teve melhor rendemento ja que a neve permaneceu 9 días seguidos no chao, uma cifra com muito merito e que poucos anos alcança. 

Do tema dos morenos, loiros, verdes ou azuis, acho que ja os moderadores abrirom un foro para tratar ese tema, este foro de climatologia de Espanha nao é o lugar adecuado.
Saúdos.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jun 2011 às 21:42)

O problema do meu compatriota é que participa somente cando há entrada artica na peninsula iberica, e dicir, dous ou tres días em janeiro (as veces em decembro e fevereiro), e o resto dos días (os restantes 28 días ) nao informa de nada, e assim o clima de Espanha parece muito mais frío do que é em realidade.
Tambem é simpatico cando di que o Pais Vasco tem um clima de verao muito similar ao de Gales ou o oeste de Inglaterra. Mas nao di nada dos 21ºC de media que tem San Sebastian em agosto, mais quente que Porto!!!

Todas esas fantasias desmontanse facilmente com os dados oficiais e as webcams.


----------



## stormy (15 Jun 2011 às 22:15)

Ferreiro disse:


> O problema do meu compatriota é que participa somente cando há entrada artica na peninsula iberica, e dicir, dous ou tres días em janeiro (as veces em decembro e fevereiro), e o resto dos días (os restantes 28 días ) nao informa de nada, e assim o clima de Espanha parece muito mais frío do que é em realidade.
> Tambem é simpatico cando di que o Pais Vasco tem um clima de verao muito similar ao de Gales ou o oeste de Inglaterra. Mas nao di nada dos 21ºC de media que tem San Sebastian em agosto, mais quente que Porto!!!
> 
> Todas esas fantasias desmontanse facilmente com os dados oficiais e as webcams.



Porto-Aeroporto tem medias de Agosto de cerca de 19-20º, mas é porque a estação do Aeroporto ( Pedras Rubras) está a uns kms para norte da cidade e muito perto do mar.
Estações como a EMA da Serra do Pilar caracterizam muito melhor o contexto climatico da cidade...no mes mais quente as medias deverão rondar cerca de 21º tal como S. Sebastian-Donostia.

O clima da costa Portuguesa varia bastante de norte para sul e de W para E...a costa a sul de Lisboa tem verões longos e mornos com 5/6 meses de Tmed>18º e o mes mais quente a variar entre os 19.2º de Sines-Cabo e os mais de 24º do sotavento Algarvio...já a norte apenas ocorrem 3 ou 4 meses de Tmed>18º.
Tambem a variação para o interior é brusca, podendo as temperaturas subir mais de 10º em distancias de apenas 15-25km para o interior, especialmente no verão.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jun 2011 às 22:24)

stormy disse:


> Porto-Aeroporto tem medias de Agosto de cerca de 19-20º, mas é porque a estação do Aeroporto ( Pedras Rubras) está a uns kms para norte da cidade e muito perto do mar.
> Estações como a EMA da Serra do Pilar caracterizam muito melhor o contexto climatico da cidade...no mes mais quente as medias deverão rondar cerca de 21º tal como S. Sebastian-Donostia.
> 
> O clima da costa Portuguesa varia bastante de norte para sul e de W para E...a costa a sul de Lisboa tem verões longos e mornos com 5/6 meses de Tmed>18º e o mes mais quente a variar entre os 19.2º de Sines-Cabo e os mais de 24º do sotavento Algarvio...já a norte apenas ocorrem 3 ou 4 meses de Tmed>18º.
> Tambem a variação para o interior é brusca, podendo as temperaturas subir mais de 10º em distancias de apenas 15-25km para o interior, especialmente no verão.




Conheço o norte de Portugal ja que estivem bastantes vezes. Os meus avós maternos sao de Celeiros (perto de Braga) 
A Coruña tem 19ºC de media em agosto, versus 20ºC em Porto. A minha impressao persoal é que Porto é bastante mais quente no verao que A Coruña. Tambem en Galiza, especialmente no sur, a variaçao para o interior é brusca, por ejemplo Ourense é muito quente.  

O aeroporto de San Sebastian também está na costa. O Pais Vasco é mais quente do que a gente pensa. Bilbao pode ser um autentico forno no verao.


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jun 2011 às 22:56)

stormy disse:


> Porto-Aeroporto tem medias de Agosto de cerca de 19-20º, mas é porque a estação do Aeroporto ( Pedras Rubras) está a uns kms para norte da cidade e muito perto do mar.
> Estações como a EMA da Serra do Pilar caracterizam muito melhor o contexto climatico da cidade...no mes mais quente as medias deverão rondar cerca de 21º tal como S. Sebastian-Donostia.
> 
> O clima da costa Portuguesa varia bastante de norte para sul e de W para E...a costa a sul de Lisboa tem verões longos e mornos com 5/6 meses de Tmed>18º e o mes mais quente a variar entre os 19.2º de Sines-Cabo e os mais de 24º do sotavento Algarvio...já a norte apenas ocorrem 3 ou 4 meses de Tmed>18º.
> Tambem a variação para o interior é brusca, podendo as temperaturas subir mais de 10º em distancias de apenas 15-25km para o interior, especialmente no verão.



Qual é o mal de San Sebastian ter uma temperatura media nos meses de verão superior á registada no Porto? aquela região da Cantabria está protegida por um Golfo não estando tão sujeitas as famosas Nortadas sentidas no Norte de Portugal e na Galiza, a cidade de Bordeus tambem tem temperaturas verão superiores ás da cidade do Porto por exemplo.
E na Galiza essas variações de temperatura tambem se sucedem podem estar 18º graus em Santiago de Compostela ou na Corunha e estarem 33º em Ourense alias Ourense está a Norte de Vila Real ou Bragança e é uma cidade mais quente no Verão que estas 2 ultimas.
Stormy Portugal não tem sempre de ser esse pais super quente e sub-tropical que voce tanto idealiza,desculpe a franqueza.

cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jun 2011 às 23:10)

Ferreiro disse:


> Conheço o norte de Portugal ja que estivem bastantes vezes. Os meus avós maternos sao de Celeiros (perto de Braga)
> A Coruña tem 19ºC de media em agosto, versus 20ºC em Porto. A minha impressao persoal é que Porto é bastante mais quente no verao que A Coruña. Tambem en Galiza, especialmente no sur, a variaçao para o interior é brusca, por ejemplo Ourense é muito quente.
> 
> O aeroporto de San Sebastian também está na costa. O Pais Vasco é mais quente do que a gente pensa. Bilbao pode ser um autentico forno no verao.



Ferreiro o Porto não é assim tão mais quente que a Corunha porque haveremos de falar nos dados oficiais quando nos interessa e questiona-los quando não nos interessa? o Porto no Verão tem temperaturas maximas com muitos dias seguidos de 23º,24º graus e noites frescas de 14º,15º graus ok surge uma ou outra onda de calor pode chegar aos 36º graus mas muito raramente os ultrapassa os 36º graus pelo menos oficialmente, e mais por vezes estamos com 35º graus em Lisboa e no Porto tem-se maximas que estão nos 25º,26º graus alias acho que a grande diferença do Porto para Lisboa não é tanto nas temperaturas invernais mas mais nas temperaturas de verão.
Vou-te dar um exemplo a uns viajei pela Galiza Litoral e Norte de Portugal e achei pelo menos naquela semana que estava um calor enorme em Pontevedra e no Porto não estava não é por isso que vou dizer que em Pontevedra faz mais calor que no Porto, é engraçado que cheguei a Santiago de Compostela e o tempo já estava mais fresco novamente.
Mas a cidade que conheci mais quente da Galiza é sem duvida Ourense estive no dia a seguir em Lugo e foi ai que me perdi na Serra dos Ancares e o tempo estava mais fresco em Lugo, agora em certas zonas da Serra dos Ancares estava tambem quentissimo a temperatura na Galiza tambem varia imenso, não é so um fenomeno exclusivo português.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jun 2011 às 23:37)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ferreiro o Porto não é assim tão mais quente que a Corunha porque haveremos de falar nos dados oficiais quando nos interessa e questiona-los quando não nos interessa? o Porto no Verão tem temperaturas maximas com muitos dias seguidos de 23º,24º graus e noites frescas de 14º,15º graus ok surge uma ou outra onda de calor pode chegar aos 36º graus mas muito raramente os ultrapassa os 36º graus pelo menos oficialmente, e mais por vezes estamos com 35º graus em Lisboa e no Porto tem-se maximas que estão nos 25º,26º graus alias acho que a grande diferença do Porto para Lisboa não é tanto nas temperaturas invernais mas mais nas temperaturas de verão.
> Vou-te dar um exemplo a uns viajei pela Galiza Litoral e Norte de Portugal e achei pelo menos naquela semana que estava um calor enorme em Pontevedra e no Porto não estava não é por isso que vou dizer que em Pontevedra faz mais calor que no Porto, é engraçado que cheguei a Santiago de Compostela e o tempo já estava mais fresco novamente.
> Mas a cidade que conheci mais quente da Galiza é sem duvida Ourense estive no dia a seguir em Lugo e foi ai que me perdi na Serra dos Ancares e o tempo estava mais fresco em Lugo, agora em certas zonas da Serra dos Ancares estava tambem quentissimo a temperatura na Galiza tambem varia imenso, não é so um fenomeno exclusivo português.



Nao questiono os dados oficiais, eu mesmo reconheço que Porto tem 20ºC e Corunha 19ºC. 
O que eu afirmo é a minha impressao pessoal. Acho que a diferença entre Porto e Coruña é que Corunha tem maximas mais baixas (e minimas mais altas), 22ºC na Coruña, versus 25ºC em Porto, por isso pelo día dame a sensaçao que Porto é bastante mais quente que Corunha. Pela noite pode ser o contrario. Tambem é certo que Porto é uma cidade grande, e nao e o mesmo as praias da Foz, donde a brisa do mar refresca, que a ribeira de Gustavo Eiffel.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2011 às 23:38)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ferreiro o Porto não é assim tão mais quente que a Corunha porque haveremos de falar nos dados oficiais quando nos interessa e questiona-los quando não nos interessa? o Porto no Verão tem temperaturas maximas com muitos dias seguidos de 23º,24º graus e noites frescas de 14º,15º graus ok surge uma ou outra onda de calor pode chegar aos 36º graus mas muito raramente os ultrapassa os 36º graus pelo menos oficialmente, e mais por vezes estamos com 35º graus em Lisboa e no Porto tem-se maximas que estão nos 25º,26º graus alias acho que a grande diferença do Porto para Lisboa não é tanto nas temperaturas invernais mas mais nas temperaturas de verão.
> Vou-te dar um exemplo a uns viajei pela Galiza Litoral e Norte de Portugal e achei pelo menos naquela semana que estava um calor enorme em Pontevedra e no Porto não estava não é por isso que vou dizer que em Pontevedra faz mais calor que no Porto, é engraçado que cheguei a Santiago de Compostela e o tempo já estava mais fresco novamente.
> Mas a cidade que conheci mais quente da Galiza é sem duvida Ourense estive no dia a seguir em Lugo e foi ai que me perdi na Serra dos Ancares e o tempo estava mais fresco em Lugo, agora em certas zonas da Serra dos Ancares estava tambem quentissimo a temperatura na Galiza tambem varia imenso, não é so um fenomeno exclusivo português.



É uma questão de proximidade da costa oeste.
P.Rubras está a 4km da costa. S.Pilar a 6km.

Lisboa está a 30km do Guincho, o mesmo que Braga está de Esposende.
Pontevedra está a 20km da costa ocidental (praia de Lanzada).

Essas distâncias fazem toda a diferença.
Basicamente, o clima de P.Rubras no verão é idêntico ao de Sintra.


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jun 2011 às 23:43)

AnDré disse:


> É uma questão de proximidade da costa oeste.
> P.Rubras está a 4km da costa. S.Pilar a 6km.
> 
> Lisboa está a 30km do Guincho, o mesmo que Braga está de Esposende.
> ...



Ok André de acordo mas vamos ter alguma sensatez não poderemos estar sempre a contestar os valores de temperatura oficiais nas estações oficiais e internacionais por capricho ou quando nos interessa, penso eu pelo menos na minha perspectiva penso que os valores de temperatura media verificados no Porto de 20º graus no verão e em Lisboa de 24º graus são reais e que representam bem o clima sentido em ambas as cidades o Guincho já não pertence a cidade de Lisboa mas sim ao conselho de Sintra.


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jun 2011 às 23:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao questiono os dados oficiais, eu mesmo reconheço que Porto tem 20ºC e Corunha 19ºC.
> O que eu afirmo é a minha impressao pessoal. Acho que a diferença entre Porto e Coruña é que Corunha tem maximas mais baixas (e minimas mais altas), 22ºC na Coruña, versus 25ºC em Porto, por isso pelo día dame a sensaçao que Porto é bastante mais quente que Corunha. Pela noite pode ser o contrario. Tambem é certo que Porto é uma cidade grande, e nao e o mesmo as praias da Foz, donde a brisa do mar refresca, que a ribeira de Gustavo Eiffel.



Sim de acordo mas a cidade do Porto não é uma cidade que aqueça muito no verão raramente os valores de temperatura superam os 35º,36º graus alias existem verões que não se aproximam desses valores, dias com maximas de 20º,21º graus em pleno verão são comuns no Porto e em Lisboa pode estar nesse mesmo dia 30º graus ou mais, é algo muito frequente.A nossa impressão nem sempre está correcta mas sim pode ser essa a razão Corunha ter uma menor amplitude termica que o Porto é bem possivel.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2011 às 23:48)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ok André de acordo mas vamos ter alguma sensatez não poderemos estar sempre a contestar os valores de temperatura oficiais nas estações oficiais e internacionais por capricho ou quando nos interessa, penso eu pelo menos na minha perspectiva penso que os valores de temperatura media verificados no Porto de 20º graus no verão e em Lisboa de 24º graus são reais e que representam bem o clima sentido em ambas as cidades o Guincho já não pertence a cidade de Lisboa mas sim ao conselho de Sintra.



Não é uma questão de contestar mas de justificar.
É mais razoável comparar o Porto com Sintra, dada a distância ao atlântico, do que o Porto com Lisboa.


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jun 2011 às 23:51)

AnDré disse:


> Não é uma questão de contestar mas de justificar.
> É mais razoável comparar o Porto com Sintra, dada a distância ao atlântico, do que o Porto com Lisboa.



Talvez mas porque não comparamos Cascais Estoril por exemplo?
claro que o Porto é mais fresco que Sintra penso que isso seja consensual.Não me refiro a estação de Pena situada em altitude.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2011 às 00:06)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Talvez mas porque não comparamos Cascais Estoril por exemplo?
> claro que o Porto é mais fresco que Sintra penso que isso seja consensual.Não me refiro a estação de Pena situada em altitude.



Não percebi o sentido da pergunta.

A minha resposta foi a justificação à comparação que fez entre Lisboa e o Porto.
O Porto é mais fresco que Lisboa porque está mais perto da costa ocidental. 
Tal como Sintra é mais fresca que Lisboa e Braga é mais quente que o Porto.
(Estou a falar da relação Tmáx no verão vs relação distância com o Atlântico).

A diferença entre P.Rubras e o Mucifal (Sintra), não há-de ser assim muita.
E é óbvio que não estava a falar da estação em altitude. Costumo ser isento nas comparações que faço.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2011 às 00:11)

Fundamentalmente as razões com que fazem que o Porto seja mais fresco que Lisboa e seja mais quente que o litoral da Galiza estão directamente relacionadas com a latitude (quando maior a latitude maior a inclinação dos raios solares ao longo de todo o ano, logo menor aquecimento).
Mas frequentemente ocorrem situações em que as temperaturas máximas no Porto superam largamente as temperaturas máximas em Lisboa (tenho constatado este facto geralmente nos meses da Primavera e relaciona-se com o regime de brisas).

Desculpem o off relativamente ao tópico *Diversidade climática em Espanha*


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jun 2011 às 00:11)

AnDré disse:


> Não percebi o sentido da pergunta.
> 
> A minha resposta foi a justificação à comparação que fez entre Lisboa e o Porto.
> O Porto é mais fresco que Lisboa porque está mais perto da costa ocidental.
> ...



Sim André mas se formos assim tão criteriosos não poderemos comparar praticamente cidades e regiões nenhumas e é um facto que o Porto não é só muito mais fresco Lisboa devido ao facto de se encontrar mais perto da Costa.


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jun 2011 às 00:15)

Gerofil disse:


> Fundamentalmente as razões com que fazem que o Porto seja mais fresco que Lisboa e seja mais quente que o litoral da Galiza estão directamente relacionadas com a latitude (quando maior a latitude maior a inclinação dos raios solares ao longo de todo o ano, logo menor aquecimento).



Sim logicamente Gerofil mas é engraçado que o Porto encontra-se quase a mesma distancia da Corunha como aquela que se encontra de Lisboa, e a nivel de temperatura media nos meses de verão as diferenças são muito maiores para a região de Lisboa do que para as cidades Galegas que tem praticamente o mesmo valor de temperatura media.
Mês de Agosto:
Corunha-19ºgraus
Vigo-19ºgraus
Porto-20º graus
Lisboa-24ºgraus


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2011 às 00:21)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Corunha-19ºgraus; Vigo-19ºgraus; Porto-20º; graus; Lisboa-24ºgraus





Correcto: Galiza mais fresco e Lisboa mais quente, com o Porto em posição intermédia (tal e qual como na latitude).

Por mim, o assunto está esclarecido.


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jun 2011 às 00:29)

Gerofil disse:


> Correcto: Galiza mais fresco e Lisboa mais quente, com o Porto em posição intermédia (tal e qual como na latitude).
> 
> Por mim, o assunto está esclarecido.



Sim Gerofil estou mesmo a perguntar porque é uma questão que me intigra se o Porto está quase a mesma distancia de Lisboa que está da Corunha porque é que as temperaturas no Verão se aproximam mais das sentidas na Corunha do que das de Lisboa? penso que possa ter a ver com o bloqueio causado pelo sistema Montanhoso Montejunto Estrela que nao permitem a entrada de massas de ar quente de Leste e de Sul enquanto que em Lisboa esse bloqueio não existe o que faz com as diferenças entre Porto-Corunha sejam menores que de Porto-Lisboa, fora obviamente o efeito latitude.


----------



## Dan (16 Jun 2011 às 00:37)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Sim Gerofil estou mesmo a perguntar porque é uma questão que me intigra se o Porto está quase a mesma distancia de Lisboa que está da Corunha porque é que as temperaturas no Verão se aproximam mais das sentidas na Corunha do que das de Lisboa? penso que possa ter a ver com o bloqueio causado pelo sistema Montanhoso Montejunto Estrela que permitem a entrada de massas de ar quente de Leste e de Sul enquanto que em Lisboa esse bloqueio não existe o que faz com as diferenças entre Porto-Corunha sejam menores que de Porto-Lisboa, fora obviamente o efeito latitude.



Está também muito relacionado com a proximidade da estação climatológica ao Atlântico. Por exemplo, Sines tem também 19,2ºC de média no mês mais quente, tal com Vigo ou La Corunha.

Fonte


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jun 2011 às 00:42)

Dan disse:


> Está também muito relacionado com a proximidade da estação climatológica ao Atlântico. Por exemplo, Sines tem também 19,2ºC de média no mês mais quente, tal com Vigo ou La Corunha.
> 
> Fonte



Provavel mas isso so poderia ser resolvido se podesse transportar a cidade de Lisboa mais para litoral ou a cidade do Porto mais para interior. 
Obviamente que a proximidade e a influencia atlantica no nosso clima é determinante e deve ser tida em linha de conta, estes valores de temperatura media nos meses mais quentes são quase impossiveis na maioria das regiões mediterranicas.


----------



## Dan (16 Jun 2011 às 00:47)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Provavel mas isso so poderia ser resolvido se podesse transportar a cidade de Lisboa mais para litoral ou a cidade do Porto mais para interior.
> Obviamente que a proximidade e a influencia atlantica no nosso clima é determinante e deve ser tida em linha de conta, estes valores de temperatura media nos meses mais quentes são quase impossiveis na maioria das regiões mediterranicas.



Depende. Valores desta ordem e até mais baixos podem ser observados no litoral da Califórnia. Uma grande parte do litoral da Califórnia tem também clima mediterrâneo.


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jun 2011 às 00:55)

Dan disse:


> Depende. Valores desta ordem e até mais baixos podem ser observados no litoral da Califórnia. Uma grande parte do litoral da Califórnia tem também clima mediterrâneo.



Sim mas em ambos os casos esses valores de temperatura media só existem devido á influencia maritima que são sujeitos, algo que não acontence nas regiões banhadas pelo Mar mediterraneo, ou seja, eu aqui não estou a por em causa as definições climatologicas pois ambas são Csb,apenas refiro que é so devido á influencia maritima que tanto na região da costa da california e na costa portuguesa e galega isso acontece e não acontece em Palermo,Atenas,Alicante,Corsega,Sardenha,Maiorca etc.....

E Nota o clima portugues e galego afasta-se ainda mais dos climas tipicamente mediterraneos devido aos valores de percipitação mais elevados e bem superiores aos existentes na california,se compararmos o Porto tem 1100mm de percipitação anual tendo apenas 1,2 meses secos São Francisco tem cerca de 500mm anuais de percipitação e tem 5 meses secos, fora que o Inverno no Porto consegue ser mais frio e rigoroso que o Inverno de São Franscico.


----------



## stormy (16 Jun 2011 às 08:56)

Dan...não te esqueças que a estação climatologica de sines está a uas centenas de metros do mar...e a de Sines-monte chãos está a uns 2km e a 100m de altitude..mesmo assim, Monte chãos é uns 2º e tal mais quente no Verão.

Tambem a questão da latitude é muito importante..sines tem 3 meses de Tmed>19º e 5 de Tmed>17º, o Porto terá muito menos...portanto..o clima do Litoral a sul do cabo raso é mais quente e com  verões mais longos, o que é mais importante do que propiamente o valor do mês mais quente.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jun 2011 às 08:56)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Sim mas em ambos os casos esses valores de temperatura media só existem devido á influencia maritima que são sujeitos, algo que não acontence nas regiões banhadas pelo Mar mediterraneo, ou seja, eu aqui não estou a por em causa as definições climatologicas pois ambas são Csb,apenas refiro que é so devido á influencia maritima que tanto na região da costa da california e na costa portuguesa e galega isso acontece e não acontece em Palermo,Atenas,Alicante,Corsega,Sardenha,Maiorca etc.....
> 
> E Nota o clima portugues e galego afasta-se ainda mais dos climas tipicamente mediterraneos devido aos valores de percipitação mais elevados e bem superiores aos existentes na california,se compararmos o Porto tem 1100mm de percipitação anual tendo apenas 1,2 meses secos São Francisco tem cerca de 500mm anuais de percipitação e tem 5 meses secos, fora que o Inverno no Porto consegue ser mais frio e rigoroso que o Inverno de São Franscico.



Isso da precipitaçao é certo, mas tambem é certo que San Francisco tem veraos muito mais frescos que Porto (ou Galiza), em que pese a estar mais ó sur, 37º de latitude norte em S. Francisco. A media de agosto de San Francisco é de 17,6ºC.
Janeiro em S. Francisco tem media de 9,25ºC, pelo tanto é similar a Porto (9,3ºC).

Dados de San Francisco: http://wwis.aemet.es/093/c00272.htm

O dado da precipitaçao anual nao é un criterio para determinar o clima mediterraneo, ja vimos que Napoles tem uma precipitaçao similar a Porto, e muito maior que Dublin. É mais importante como esta distribuida ao longo do ano.


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jun 2011 às 10:50)

Ferreiro disse:


> Isso da precipitaçao é certo, mas tambem é certo que San Francisco tem veraos muito mais frescos que Porto (ou Galiza), em que pese a estar mais ó sur, 37º de latitude norte em S. Francisco. A media de agosto de San Francisco é de 17,6ºC.
> Janeiro em S. Francisco tem media de 9,25ºC, pelo tanto é similar a Porto (9,3ºC).
> 
> Dados de San Francisco: http://wwis.aemet.es/093/c00272.htm
> ...



Por isso mesmo San Francisco tem muito mais meses secos que o Porto ou a Galiza, ignorar a influencia atlantica a Norte de Portugal ou no sul da Galiza para mim um erro enorme se voce não o acha ou se voces não o acham é com voces, Napoles nunca tem um Verão com temperaturas maximas de 21º,22º durante varios dias seguidos como acontece no Norte de Portugal Litoral nem noites mais frescas isso so acontece devido á influencia atlantica que a nossa região tem, se querem ignorar isso estejam a vontade mas nem Koopen o fez.
E não é só isso os verões são mais curtos e menos prolongados etc etc tudo devido a influencia atlantica no nosso clima que é constantemente ignorada e posta de lado, mas se pensam que por ignorarem a influencia atlantica no nosso clima isso muda alguma coisa não muda, por algum motivo as praias do Porto de Aveiro ou de Viana do Castelo não estão cheias de ingleses e holandeses ao contrario das praias do mediterraneo.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2011 às 11:12)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Sim Gerofil estou mesmo a perguntar porque é uma questão que me intigra se o Porto está quase a mesma distancia de Lisboa que está da Corunha porque é que as temperaturas no Verão se aproximam mais das sentidas na Corunha do que das de Lisboa?



A resposta já lhe foi dada. É inequívoco que isso de deve à distância ao atlântico que tantas vezes fala e aqui parece estar a ignorar. 
Se a estação de Lisboa fosse no Mucifal os valores seriam idênticos ao Porto.
Se a estação do Porto fosse em Paredes, os valores seriam idênticos a Lisboa.



SocioMeteo disse:


> E não é só isso os verões são mais curtos e menos prolongados etc etc tudo devido a influencia atlantica no nosso clima que é constantemente ignorada e posta de lado, mas se pensam que por ignorarem a influencia atlantica no nosso clima isso muda alguma coisa não muda, por algum motivo as praias do Porto de Aveiro ou de Viana do Castelo não estão cheias de ingleses e holandeses ao contrario das praias do mediterraneo.



Aliás, dá a resposta aqui. 
E nem precisa de ir tão para norte.
Guincho, Praia Grande, Magoito, Santa Cruz, Ericeira, etc.
Tudo praias perto de Lisboa e que no verão não ficam nada atrás ao litoral norte. 

No entanto, atravessa o Tejo, e tem 15km de areal entre a Caparica e a Lagoa de Albufeira que não tem absolutamente nada a ver.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jun 2011 às 11:59)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Por isso mesmo San Francisco tem muito mais meses secos que o Porto ou a Galiza, ignorar a influencia atlantica a Norte de Portugal ou no sul da Galiza para mim um erro enorme se voce não o acha ou se voces não o acham é com voces, Napoles nunca tem um Verão com temperaturas maximas de 21º,22º durante varios dias seguidos como acontece no Norte de Portugal Litoral nem noites mais frescas isso so acontece devido á influencia atlantica que a nossa região tem, se querem ignorar isso estejam a vontade mas nem Koopen o fez.
> E não é só isso os verões são mais curtos e menos prolongados etc etc tudo devido a influencia atlantica no nosso clima que é constantemente ignorada e posta de lado, mas se pensam que por ignorarem a influencia atlantica no nosso clima isso muda alguma coisa não muda, por algum motivo as praias do Porto de Aveiro ou de Viana do Castelo não estão cheias de ingleses e holandeses ao contrario das praias do mediterraneo.



Nao ignoro esa influença, pelo contrario eu ja disse desde o primeiro momento que o clima do norte de Portugal e Galiza é de transiçao entre o mediterraneo e oceanico. Mas tampouco é clima oceanico. Porto/Serra do Pilar tem uma media em dezembro de 195 mm, em xulho somente 18 mm. Com esa distribuçao da precipitaçao acho que nao é clima oceanico.


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jun 2011 às 12:30)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao ignoro esa influença, pelo contrario eu ja disse desde o primeiro momento que o clima do norte de Portugal e Galiza é de transiçao entre o mediterraneo e oceanico. Mas tampouco é clima oceanico. Porto/Serra do Pilar tem uma media em dezembro de 195 mm, em xulho somente 18 mm. Com esa distribuçao da precipitaçao acho que nao é clima oceanico.



Para mim o clima Galego e português do Norte e Centro nem é Mediterraneo nem Oceânico deveria ter outra designação,acho uma formalidade destinguir climas por causa de 20mm de percipitação que no fundo é isso que fazem com o Norte/Centro de Portugal não é considerado clima Oceanico porque chove menos 20 mm de percipitação nos 2 meses de verão, considero que deveria existir um clima Galaico/português/Cantabrio que fosse desde do Centro de Portugal até a região de Bordéus no sudoeste Francês, que abrangesse Norte Centro de Portugal-Galiza/Asturias/Cantabria/Pais Vasco/Região de Bordéus, porque julgo que estas regiões tem muito mais aspectos que as juntam que as destinguem, por exemplo o clima da cidade de Bordéus ou Bilbau tem muito mais em comum com o clima de Braga ou Vigo ou do Porto que com o clima de Dublin ou Amesterdão ou Copenhaga, tu mesmo referiste os dias de neve á pouco, por exemplo:
em Bordéus as temperaturas antigem os 40º graus algo impossivel nos climas Oceanicos;
em Bordeus ou Pais Vasco faz-se bom vinho impossivel nos climas Oceanicos do Norte e centro da europa;
em Bordeus no Inverno dias com temperaturas de 17º,18º graus são comuns impossivel nos climas Oceanicos;
em Bordéus e em Bilbau a distribuição da percipitação é mais identica a Braga ou Porto que no Norte e centro da Europa;
Para não falar:
temperatura media anual identica;
valor de percipitação identicos, 
duração das estações do ano identicas,
entre outros dados

Penso que não é por chover menos 20mm em Agosto e Julho que se deve destinguir os climas penso que é uma formalidade no meu entender que ignora outros dados mais importantes.
Não digo que o clima de Braga ou Porto ou Vigo seja igual 100% ao clima de Bordeus ou Bilbau ok!!! apenas digo que tem mais aspectos em comum do que aqueles que os separaram e por o seu lado Bordeus e Bilbau tem mais aspectos em comum com os climas Galegos e do Norte e centro de Portugal que com os de Dublin ou Amesterdão ou Copenhaga.

Eu defendo a existencia de um clima tipo para esta região que vai desde do Centro de Portugal até á região Francesa de Bordeus que se poderia dividr em 2 tipos:

1)Norte e centro de Portugal e Galiza e Oeste das Asturias: devido a terem Invernos com temperaturas menos extremadas;
2)Cantabria,Pais Vasco,Região de Bordeusnde as temperaturas no Inverno podem descer a valores um pouco mais baixos;

Mas ambas as regiões teriam o mesmo clima;

Só não acho que o clima do Norte e Centro de Portugal e Galiza seja nem 100%Mediterraneo como tambem acho que não é 100%Oceanico, deveria ter uma definição propria não encontro nenhum clima igual a este em todo o Mundo e ai dou razão ao Stormy não encontro nenhum sitio onde se tem Eucaliptos e Carvalhos de folha caduca lado a lado, Vinho e Millho lado a lado,entre outras coisas, outras especies, isto não é paisagem Mediterranea meus caros mas tambem não é Oceanica, é algo diferente.

Notae referir um facto tambem muito ignorado é que geograficamente a Galiza e o Norte de Portugal estão mais longe do Mediterraneo que por exemplo Paris, falo até no aspecto cultural por exemplo é um dado interessante uma curiosidade disponivel no Atlas Iberico, alias estas regiões são as regiões de toda a penisula Iberica que se encontram mais distantes do Mar Mediterraneo curioso apenas isso.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2011 às 16:21)

Vamos a ver se nos entendemos *definitivamente*: 

- o clima do noroeste de Portugal e de grande parte da Galiza *tem um ou mais meses secos na época do ano mais quente*; então ninguém coloque em causa de se tratar de *Clima Temperado Mediterrâneo *(com influência atlântica);
- é bom que não se coloque em causa noções científicas, porque assim cada lugar teria um tipo de clima e existiriam milhares de climas espalhados pelo mundo.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jun 2011 às 15:23)

Aquí temos as temperaturas medias dos locais com estaçao oficial de AEMET nas provincias de León e Soria, duas das provincias mais frías de España, o pasado mes de janeiro.

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-mensual/2011-01/

Leon




Soria




Janeiro de 2011 estivo na media do periodo 1970-2000. Nada de medias baijo 0ºC. O local mais frío foi Santa Lucia Orzonaga, a quase 1400 metros, 1,12ºC.

Por iso cando leo que um compatriota meu di que os locais de Espanha a 1000 metros sao igual de frios no inverno que as cidades do leste de Polonia nao podo parar de rir.


----------



## Rainy (17 Jun 2011 às 18:44)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Sim Gerofil estou mesmo a perguntar porque é uma questão que me intigra se o Porto está quase a mesma distancia de Lisboa que está da Corunha porque é que as temperaturas no Verão se aproximam mais das sentidas na Corunha do que das de Lisboa? penso que possa ter a ver com o bloqueio causado pelo sistema Montanhoso Montejunto Estrela que nao permitem a entrada de massas de ar quente de Leste e de Sul enquanto que em Lisboa esse bloqueio não existe o que faz com as diferenças entre Porto-Corunha sejam menores que de Porto-Lisboa, fora obviamente o efeito latitude.



Só tambem para saber, no Verão quando temos ar maritimo com nuvens a entrar, desde da serra da estrela até á dos candeeiros existe uma barreira mas a mesma não chega a travar a sua entrada em Lix!?


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2011 às 15:04)

*ATLAS CLIMÁTICO IBÉRICO: Classificação climática de Köppen-Geiger (Península Ibérica e Baleares)*

link(1): http://www.meteo.pt/export/sites/default/bin/docs/institucionais/atlas_clima_iberico_dmm11.pdf

link(2): http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/divulgacion/publicaciones/Atlas-climatologico/Atlas.pdf

NOTA: O Atlas pode demorar alguns minutos a abrir, devido ao seu tamanho.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jun 2011 às 19:50)

Ja dissem alguma vez que o Pais Vasco pode ser um forno no verao. Hoje é um exemplo. Quase 40ºC na cidade de Bilbao (é uma estimaçao, ja que nao está o dado publicado ainda), e por cima de 35ºC en toda a costa. Incluso no interior Vitoria 38ºC, uma cidade a 500 metros de altitude.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Jun 2011 às 16:17)

42ºC em Bilbao. Ja vem que as temperaturas do verao no Pais Vasco nao têm nada que ver com as temperaturas da costa de Gales ou Liverpool, como incorretamente afirmou um compatriota meu. 
Agora ja esta baixando a temperatura pelo oeste do cantabrico. Há umas horas Santander aeroporto tinha 38ºC.


----------



## frederico (9 Set 2011 às 22:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Vamos a ver se nos entendemos *definitivamente*:
> 
> - o clima do noroeste de Portugal e de grande parte da Galiza *tem um ou mais meses secos na época do ano mais quente*; então ninguém coloque em causa de se tratar de *Clima Temperado Mediterrâneo *(com influência atlântica);
> - é bom que não se coloque em causa noções científicas, porque assim cada lugar teria um tipo de clima e existiriam milhares de climas espalhados pelo mundo.



Só há clima temperado Atlântico na Península:

- nas montanhas do Noroeste;
- na costa norte, desde o nordeste da Galiza até ao País Vasco;
- nas montanhas a ocidente do vale do Ebro;
- nas vertentes setentrionais da cordilheira Cantábrica;
- nas vertentes meridionais dos Pirinéus.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2011 às 22:29)

Caro amigo Frederico: em lado algum existe o clima *Atlântico*; ou é clima temperado marítimo ou é clima temperado oceânico.


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2011 às 22:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Caro amigo Frederico: em lado algum existe o clima *Atlântico*; ou é clima temperado marítimo ou é clima temperado oceânico.



O clima Temperado maritimo ou Temperado oceanico são a mesma coisa, o Frederico penso que se referia a eles na designação que usou..


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2011 às 22:34)

*Locos por el tiempo*

*Las últimas tecnologías permiten no sólo ver la información del tiempo, sino participar en su elaboración*

Que el tiempo nos interesa mucho... lo explica bien este dato: la web de la agencia estatal de meteorología es la más visitada de todas las institucionales. Y la información del tiempo en Televisión Española siempre está en los programas más vistos. Las últimas tecnologías permiten no sólo ver la información del tiempo, sino participar en su elaboración:

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/telediario/ultimas-tecnologias-permiten-solo-ver-informacion-del-tiempo-sino-participar-elaboracion/1193458/


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Out 2011 às 15:38)

Nos proximos dias podería nevar por cima dos 2000 metros no norte de Espanha. A día de hoje nao há neve nem sequer a 3300 metros. 
Webcam do monte Posets, o segundo cume mais alto dos montes Pirineos.
A imagem fica detida desde o día 15 de outubro.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Nov 2011 às 11:34)

Neste link podem consultar os recordes que se batem cada día. Ontem,

http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?w=2

San Sebastian conseguiu um novo recorde de temperatura mínima no mes de novembro com 19,5ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Nov 2011 às 10:21)

Assim está o monte Posets um mes depois. A neve aparece acima dos 2000 metros (a webcam está a 1700 metros). Até agora aínda nao nevou em nenhuma aldeia/local habitado da região dos Pirineos.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Nov 2011 às 17:07)

E assim fica Fuente De, na cordilheira Cantabrica a 1800 metros






Un ano mais as estaçaos de ski espanholas com problemas por falta de neve. Somente um milagre poderá fazer que abram a primeiros de dezembro.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Nov 2011 às 17:15)

A cidade de Burgos, a capital provincial mais fría de Espanha, somente leva 1 geada até agora, o día 21 de outubro com -1,3ºC. Em setembro nao conseguiu nenhuma geada e en novembro até o día de hoje tampouco. E as maximas terrívelmente altas com muitisimos días acima dos 25ºC.

Os ultimos 60 días no aeroporto de Bugos (quase 900 metros e fora da cidade),

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2011&mes=11&day=18&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2011&mes=10&day=19&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## BigB (19 Nov 2011 às 13:54)

Ferreiro disse:


> A cidade de Burgos, a capital provincial mais fría de Espanha, somente leva 1 geada até agora, o día 21 de outubro com -1,3ºC. Em setembro nao conseguiu nenhuma geada e en novembro até o día de hoje tampouco. E as maximas terrívelmente altas com muitisimos días acima dos 25ºC.
> 
> Os ultimos 60 días no aeroporto de Bugos (quase 900 metros e fora da cidade),
> 
> ...



Olá, interessante!
A cidade de Burgos é das mais frias de toda a Penisula agora, fiquei impressionado em pesquisas que fiz foi não tanto com os valores de temperaturas baixas nas provincias de Leon ou de Castilla mas sim de Castela-La-Mancha nunca pensei que tivessem Invernos tão frios e rigorosos fiquei impressionado com o Frio que faz na cidade de Albacete não sei se é a mais fria de Espanha mas é de facto das mais frias com temperatura muito baixas, não tenho a certeza mas o Record Oficial de temperatura mais baixa em Espanha foi em Albacete 3 /1/1971 com -22º graus. É impressionante os valores para esta cidade e região considerando que está numa latitude á Sul da penisula com uma Latitude identica por exemplo a Lisboa contudo tem medias em Janeiro de 4º graus e medias das minimas de 0º dias com -10º graus são frequentes todos os anos, tendo em conta a sua Latitude e posição geografica acho mesmo interessante!


----------



## Levante (19 Nov 2011 às 16:16)

De facto a diversidade climática (e geográfica) de Espanha é fascinante, a meu ver. Estive em Menorca em inicio de Julho, e de facto o Mediterrâneo pouco tem a ver com o Atlântico. Nem falo do mar em si(visibilidade/cor/temperatura), mas sim do clima. Máximas de 30º diariamente, praticamente sem oscilações, mínimas entre 22-24º, húmido, especialmente ao anoitecer, noite e inicio da manhã. Numa noite eram 23h30m, o carro marcava 26,5º e os carros estavam encharcados da humidade. Ao inicio da manhã havia também sempre uma cortina de nuvens baixas (e muito pouco ameaçadoras) junto à costa, associada à humidade, que se dissipavam ao meio da manhã e nunca incomodavam o sol. Em título de comparação, tinha estado no Cabo da Roca/Praia Grande no fim de semana anterior, e a máxima não ultrapassou os 21ºC, mesmo com céu limpo, e à noite nem falo (wind chill). Acho que é preciso muito boa vontade dizer que ambos são climas mediterranicos. Teoricamente falando sim (de acordo com a classificação), mas de facto há muita coisa diferente e a localidade faz variar muito as coisas (exempo de Sagres-Lagos vs Sotavento algarvio).
É verdade que no caso particular de Menorca, o clima também pode ser muito agreste, inclusivé mais frio no Inverno (não é espanto nenhum nevar ao nível do mar ocasionalmente, uma vez por ano em média, ou nem isso), e o vento Tramontana, vento N puro, muito local (a sul, em Ibiza, já nao se sente tanto o seu efeito), que facilmente ultrapassa os 100km/h, condiciona toda a vida na ilha e, se no verão é raro e agradável (seco e não faz descer as temperaturas como a nortada da nossa costa oeste), no Inverno tem um wind chill que bater o dente.
Cerca de 100-200km a SW, temos a ilha mais a sul das Baleares, Formentera, considerada a pérola do Mediterraneo e, para muitos, igual ou melhor que as Caraíbas, sendo que o seu mar e praias nada fica a dever. Bastante mais árida (cerca de 350mm ano) também pelo seu relevo plano e pequenas dimensões, tem um verão ainda mais quente que Menorca (máximas constantes de 30-32º de Junho a Setembro, mínimas na ordem dos 24-26º constantes em Julho e Agoto), humidade associada, e os Invernos são bastante amenos, semelhantes ao inverno costeiro algarvio, em que a neve e temperaturas negativas são praticamente desconhecidas. A temperatura do mar não desde dos 15º de Janeiro a Março e em Agosto e Setembro chega facilmente aos 28-29ºC.
Perante isto, temos de ter alguma cautela em generalizar o clima mediterranico, assim como não é possível ficar indiferente à "beleza" climática de nuestros hermanos, qualquer que seja a preferencia (frio/quente/humido/seco)...


----------



## duero (19 Nov 2011 às 16:54)

ALBACETE se caracteriza por inviernos con temperaturas máximas bastante altas. No son extraños los días de Enero con máximas de 15ºC. Acontece que las noches si son frías y en algunos casos las temperaturas pueden bajar mucho.

En ocasiones las olas de frío hacen bajar mucho la temperatura en esa ciudad y se producen situaciones en las que las temperaturas son casi similares a las de cualquier ciudad de Centroeuropa.

En otras ocasiones con situaciones estables, las temperaturas por contra pueden ser elevadas, a veces con máximas cercanas a 20 grados en Enero o Febrero.

Ejemplos.

ALBACETE. 

Latitud 38º95 N (como Lisboa, aprox.). 
Altitud: 702 metros de altitud.


AÑO 1983. FEBRERO.

DÍA..............T. MAX............T. MÍN.

10.................3'9.................-8'9
11.................2'9.................-7'9
12................-0'2................-3'6
13................-0'9................-16'9
14................-4'9................-18'9
15................-0'6.................-6'2
16.................1'9.................-13'9
17.................4'7.................-11'9

Vemos como durante cuatro días seguidos la temperatura no superó los 0ºC y en dos ocasiones las mínimas fueron inferiores a -15ºC.



ENERO 2005.

DÍA...........T.MÁX...........T.MÍN.

23..............17'0..............-3'9
24..............15'7..............-0'4
25..............12'2..............-4'2
26...............4'6...............-4'4
27...............1'0..............-12'4
28...............1'2..............-12'4
29...............5'5..............-0'4
30...............7'8..............-6'0
31...............7'2..............-9'4


Vemos como hay máximas superiores a 15 grados y poco después mínimas inferiores a -10 grados.


ENERO 2006

DÍA.........T.MÁX..........T.MÍN.

28.............2'0..............-4'8
29............-0'5.............-16'5
30............-4'0.............-16'2
31.............5'2..............-4'0

Vemos como existió una ola de frío corta pero intensa.


También ha habido años que en el mes de Enero se han alcanzado casi 20ºC.


----------



## BigB (19 Nov 2011 às 17:01)

duero disse:


> ALBACETE se caracteriza por inviernos con temperaturas máximas bastante altas. No son extraños los días de Enero con máximas de 15ºC. Acontece que las noches si son frías y en algunos casos las temperaturas pueden bajar mucho.
> 
> En ocasiones las olas de frío hacen bajar mucho la temperatura en esa ciudad y se producen situaciones en las que las temperaturas son casi similares a las de cualquier ciudad de Centroeuropa.
> 
> ...



Olá

Sabes o que me faz lembrar o clima de Albacete e de Castilha lá Mancha?! nem é tanto o clima da Europa Central(devido as temperaturas maximas) mas sim o Clima das Pradarias Norte Americanas dos EUA genero dos Estados como o Texas,Kansas,Novo México por ai, estou a crerer que faz mais Frio extremo em Albacete que por exemplo na cidade de Leon, o que é algo impressionante dadas as diferenças de latitude.


----------



## duero (19 Nov 2011 às 17:14)

NEVADAS, recordemos que es a la misma latitud que Lisboa y a 700 metros de altitud, lo que podría ser un poco como los montes de *COVILHA* en Portugal.


NEVADA DE ENERO DE 2006, unos 30 cms.




NEVADA DE DICIEMBRE DE 2009


----------



## BigB (19 Nov 2011 às 17:22)

duero disse:


> NEVADAS, recordemos que es a la misma latitud que Lisboa y a 700 metros de altitud, lo que podría ser un poco como los montes de *COVILHA* en Portugal.
> 
> 
> NEVADA DE ENERO DE 2006, unos 30 cms.
> ...



Impressionante isto é Frio a Sério!


----------



## duero (19 Nov 2011 às 18:08)

BigB disse:


> Olá
> 
> Sabes o que me faz lembrar o clima de Albacete e de Castilha lá Mancha?! nem é tanto o clima da Europa Central(devido as temperaturas maximas) mas sim o Clima das Pradarias Norte Americanas dos EUA genero dos Estados como o Texas,Kansas,Novo México por ai, estou a crerer que faz mais Frio extremo em Albacete que por exemplo na cidade de Leon, o que é algo impressionante dadas as diferenças de latitude.



ALBACETE

En............4'8...........21
Fb............6'6...........24
Mr............9'0...........28

Ab...........11'1..........48
My...........15'3..........48
Jn............20'3..........36

Jl.............24'3..........12
Ag...........24'0..........14
Sp...........19'9..........32

Oc...........13'8..........42
Nv.............8'8..........34
Dc.............5'9..........28

Anual........13'6ºC........367mm


Albacete no alcanza los 400 mm anuales, mas por ejemplo en los meses de Mayo, Junio, Julio y Agosto llueve mas o menos lo mismo o un poco mas que en Lisboa.

El resto del año es un clima seco.


----------



## duero (19 Nov 2011 às 18:11)

BigB disse:


> Olá
> 
> Sabes o que me faz lembrar o clima de Albacete e de Castilha lá Mancha?! nem é tanto o clima da Europa Central(devido as temperaturas maximas) mas sim o Clima das Pradarias Norte Americanas dos EUA genero dos Estados como o Texas,Kansas,Novo México por ai, estou a crerer que faz mais Frio extremo em Albacete que por exemplo na cidade de Leon, o que é algo impressionante dadas as diferenças de latitude.



Si, yo pensaba lo mismo. Esas películas western donde van por zonas semideserticas en invierno con nieve y un día muy soleado. Mas por la noche son bien frias.


----------



## duero (19 Nov 2011 às 18:35)

Un clima parecido tiene la ciudad de GRANADA (donde la Alhambra).

GRANADA (aeropuerto)

Latitud. 37º11 N.
Altitud. 567 metros de altitud.

Podemos compararlo con MOCHIQUE

Latitud. 37º19 N.
Altitud. 450 metros de altitud aprox.


Granada aeropuerto marcó -13ºC en Enero de 1987


El mes de ENERO DE 2005 la media de las mínimas fué de *-4'8ºC*

En ese mes de Enero todos los días tuvieron mínimas por debajo de 0 grados.

Mínimas entre 0 y -5ºC: 18 días.

Mínimas entre -5ºC y -10ºC: 12 días

Mínimas inferiores a -10ºC: 1 día (-10'9ºC).

INFORMACIÓN.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2005&mes=01&day=31&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver


----------



## duero (19 Nov 2011 às 18:48)

NIEVE EN LA ALHAMBRA

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Isyk-HJkgug&feature=related"]Nevando en la Alhambra      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## duero (19 Nov 2011 às 19:13)

Levante disse:


> De facto a diversidade climática (e geográfica) de Espanha é fascinante, a meu ver. Estive em Menorca em inicio de Julho, e de facto o Mediterrâneo pouco tem a ver com o Atlântico. Nem falo do mar em si(visibilidade/cor/temperatura), mas sim do clima. Máximas de 30º diariamente, praticamente sem oscilações, mínimas entre 22-24º, húmido, especialmente ao anoitecer, noite e inicio da manhã. Numa noite eram 23h30m, o carro marcava 26,5º e os carros estavam encharcados da humidade. Ao inicio da manhã havia também sempre uma cortina de nuvens baixas (e muito pouco ameaçadoras) junto à costa, associada à humidade, que se dissipavam ao meio da manhã e nunca incomodavam o sol. Em título de comparação, tinha estado no Cabo da Roca/Praia Grande no fim de semana anterior, e a máxima não ultrapassou os 21ºC, mesmo com céu limpo, e à noite nem falo (wind chill). Acho que é preciso muito boa vontade dizer que ambos são climas mediterranicos. Teoricamente falando sim (de acordo com a classificação), mas de facto há muita coisa diferente e a localidade faz variar muito as coisas (exempo de Sagres-Lagos vs Sotavento algarvio).
> É verdade que no caso particular de Menorca, o clima também pode ser muito agreste, inclusivé mais frio no Inverno (não é espanto nenhum nevar ao nível do mar ocasionalmente, uma vez por ano em média, ou nem isso), e o vento Tramontana, vento N puro, muito local (a sul, em Ibiza, já nao se sente tanto o seu efeito), que facilmente ultrapassa os 100km/h, condiciona toda a vida na ilha e, se no verão é raro e agradável (seco e não faz descer as temperaturas como a nortada da nossa costa oeste), no Inverno tem um wind chill que bater o dente.
> Cerca de 100-200km a SW, temos a ilha mais a sul das Baleares, Formentera, considerada a pérola do Mediterraneo e, para muitos, igual ou melhor que as Caraíbas, sendo que o seu mar e praias nada fica a dever. Bastante mais árida (cerca de 350mm ano) também pelo seu relevo plano e pequenas dimensões, tem um verão ainda mais quente que Menorca (máximas constantes de 30-32º de Junho a Setembro, mínimas na ordem dos 24-26º constantes em Julho e Agoto), humidade associada, e os Invernos são bastante amenos, semelhantes ao inverno costeiro algarvio, em que a neve e temperaturas negativas são praticamente desconhecidas. A temperatura do mar não desde dos 15º de Janeiro a Março e em Agosto e Setembro chega facilmente aos 28-29ºC.
> Perante isto, temos de ter alguma cautela em generalizar o clima mediterranico, assim como não é possível ficar indiferente à "beleza" climática de nuestros hermanos, qualquer que seja a preferencia (frio/quente/humido/seco)...




FEBRERO DE 2010, NIEVE EN MENORCA

En el minuto 5:30 la nieve aparece junto al mar


----------



## duero (19 Nov 2011 às 19:16)

Menorca aprox. Está a la misma latitud que la isla de corvo (azores).


----------



## BigB (19 Nov 2011 às 19:20)

duero disse:


> NIEVE EN LA ALHAMBRA
> 
> Nevando en la Alhambra      - YouTube



Sim pretendo em breve fazer a Volta a Toda a Nossa Penisula, toda essa região da Penisula pretendo conhecer cidades como Granada,Cordoba,Albacete,Toledo que conheço mal e de facto ai o Inverno é mesmo bem rigoroso e frio.


----------



## BigB (19 Nov 2011 às 19:26)

duero disse:


> Menorca aprox. Está a la misma latitud que la isla de corvo (azores).



Isso seria Impossivel Nos Açores !!!


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2011 às 20:06)

A diversidade climatica da Peninsula é muito acentuada...
A nivel das caracteristicas fisicas é um erro falar de Portugal ou Espanha, pois as variações que se dão de um local para outro nada teem a ver com paises ou divisões politicas...Portugal a nivel de clima partilha com Espanha os mesmos tipos de clima, apenas alguns microclimas não estão tão bem representados cá, como os Oceanicos das Asturias, o Mediterraneo de verões muito quentes e com humidades elevadas das ilhas Bleares..

O mar Mediterraneo é uma grande influencia no clima das costas que o rodeiam, pois é um mar que aquece muito no verão e  arrefece muito no inverno, pois está isolado da influencia das correntes dos outros oceanos á volta.

Como tal tende a oferecer ás suas costas uma variação sazonal muito acentuada no clima, desde os verões muito quentes e humidos, aos Outonos chuvosos e amenos, Invernos que podem ser por vezes muito frios..etc

A costa Portuguese só apresenta caracteristicas similares á costa Mediterranea de espanha no sotavento algarvio e no barrocal...de resto somos influenciados por um oceano muito mais frio no verão, e ligeiramente mais quente no inverno, dai os nossos invernos amenos e chuvosos com picos de precipitação entre outubro e dezembro, e depois em março e abril ( estes ultimos mais acentuados nas regiões do interior).
E os nossos verões quentes e secos no interior, ventosos e amenos no litoral.


----------



## BigB (19 Nov 2011 às 20:59)

Já estive em Ibiza e em Palma de Maiorca, e em Palma de Maiorca tive oportunidade de estar algum tempo e conhecer o interior da Ilha e de facto, é já outra realidade a varios niveis tambem climaticos... é já uma realidade diferente claramente a exposição ao mar mediterraneo faz com que haja dias de Inverno muito frios pois estão sujeitos a massas continentais que regiões expostos ao Atlantico não estão, serve para arrefecer no Inverno e aquecer principalmente as noites no verão.
Roma tem uma temperatura media nos meses de Inverno identica á cidade de Nantes e estão em latitudes totalmente distintas, isto para dizer que existem regiões mediterranicas com Invernos bem mais rigorosos que as regiões expostas ao oceano Atlantico.


----------



## Levante (20 Nov 2011 às 00:09)

Concordo em pleno com o que aqui tem sido dito. Contudo, acho que há várias excepções a esse (pre)conceito que o Mediterraneo é uma influencia mais "extrema" a nível climático. Foram dados exemplo de Menorca e Maiorca, a primeira mais a norte e exposta em pleno ao vento Tramontana, a segunda de maiores dimensoes e com características mais continentais.
Já fiz bastante pesquisa para obter dados fiáveis do clima de Formentera, que certamente difere das restantes ilhas vizinhas, pela sua meridionalidade, pelo seu relevo e pelas suas dimensões. Tem clima de "cabo", praticamente. Infelizmente, não consigo encontrar dados. Desde já peço-vos, se tiverem. Por outro lado, não podemos generalizar que a costa Mediterranica é mais fria no inverno que a Atlantica. Exemplos? Cabo de Gata, em Almeria, o único clima desértico da Europa, com invernos tão ou mais amenos que a costa algarvia. A ilha de Lampedusa, o ponto mais a sul de Itália (e um dos mais a sul da Europa), com verões quentes típicos e muito húmidos e invernos muito amenos (ao nível de Almeria/Algarve ou até mais ameno, a neve é desconhecida). Ou a costa sul de Creta, sendo que Ierapetra é considerada a cidade com a maior média anual da Europa (20ºC), onde as montanhas estão cobertas de neve, mas a linha costeira é das mais amenas e secas da Europa. Seria interessante também ter dados climáticos das ilhas de Chrissi (8km a sul de Ierapetra) e de Gavdos, que é, oficialmente, o ponto mais a sul da Europa.
Acredito que iriamos ficar surpreendidos com as médias de Formentera, Lampedusa, Chrissi e Gavdos. São o Mediterraneo quente, onde a temperatura do mar e da atmosfera é igual ou superior (mesmo no inverno) à do Atlântico em latitudes semelhantes.


----------



## duero (20 Nov 2011 às 00:10)

Una ciudad española donde nevó en el 2005 a nivel del mar fué MELILLA, ya en el continente africano. 

Es una ciudad española que se encuentra en África.

AQUÍ ESTÁ LA INFORMACIÓN SOBRE MELILLA, en la costa Norte africana, apenas 12 km2 de soberanía española.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melilla

MELILLA. 

Latitud. 35º17N (mas al Sur que cualquier punto de Portugal continental).
Altitud. Nivel del mar.



NIEVE EN MELILLA, 27 DE ENERO DE 2005




EN ESTE VIDEO, EN EL MINUTO 5:00 SE VE NIEVE EN LA MISMA PLAYA.




NIEVE EN LA PLAYA DE MELILLA


----------



## Levante (20 Nov 2011 às 00:31)

Duero, Mellila, apesar de se situar no continente africano, está muito próximo da península ibérica (o mar de Alboran tem cerca de 150km de comprimento entre cada continente). Ou seja, ainda recebe em pleno as massas de ar continentais europeias, assim como o frio da cordilheira Atlas. Apesar de ser um local muito ameno e com médias altas, está mais exposto à influencia continental (embora seja muito raro). Repito, ilhas como Formentera, Lampedusa e Gavdos, têm médias bastantes altas para o padrão do tipico clima mediterranico.


----------



## duero (20 Nov 2011 às 01:52)

Levante disse:


> Concordo em pleno com o que aqui tem sido dito. Contudo, acho que há várias excepções a esse (pre)conceito que o Mediterraneo é uma influencia mais "extrema" a nível climático. Foram dados exemplo de Menorca e Maiorca, a primeira mais a norte e exposta em pleno ao vento Tramontana, a segunda de maiores dimensoes e com características mais continentais.
> Já fiz bastante pesquisa para obter dados fiáveis do clima de Formentera, que certamente difere das restantes ilhas vizinhas, pela sua meridionalidade, pelo seu relevo e pelas suas dimensões. Tem clima de "cabo", praticamente. Infelizmente, não consigo encontrar dados. Desde já peço-vos, se tiverem. Por outro lado, não podemos generalizar que a costa Mediterranica é mais fria no inverno que a Atlantica. Exemplos? Cabo de Gata, em Almeria, o único clima desértico da Europa, com invernos tão ou mais amenos que a costa algarvia. A ilha de Lampedusa, o ponto mais a sul de Itália (e um dos mais a sul da Europa), com verões quentes típicos e muito húmidos e invernos muito amenos (ao nível de Almeria/Algarve ou até mais ameno, a neve é desconhecida). Ou a costa sul de Creta, sendo que Ierapetra é considerada a cidade com a maior média anual da Europa (20ºC), onde as montanhas estão cobertas de neve, mas a linha costeira é das mais amenas e secas da Europa. Seria interessante também ter dados climáticos das ilhas de Chrissi (8km a sul de Ierapetra) e de Gavdos, que é, oficialmente, o ponto mais a sul da Europa.
> Acredito que iriamos ficar surpreendidos com as médias de Formentera, Lampedusa, Chrissi e Gavdos. São o Mediterraneo quente, onde a temperatura do mar e da atmosfera é igual ou superior (mesmo no inverno) à do Atlântico em latitudes semelhantes.




En la zona del Sureste de España en la provincia de ALMERÍA nieva todos los años, pues hay montañas de mas de 2500 metros de altitud y pueblos a 1500 metros de altitud.

No obstante, TAMBIÉN HA NEVADO A NIVEL DEL MAR EN LA ZONA DE CABO DE GATA.

NEVADA DEL 27 DE ENERO DE 2005, EN EL EJIDO A NIVEL DEL MAR




ALMERÍA 2005

http://www.nevasport.com/reportajes/art/31443/Nieve-en-Sierra-de-Gador-Almeria-13-02-05/

ALMERÍA ENERO 2011


http://www.nevasport.com/reportajes/art/32840/Esqui-de-travesia-en-Almeria-cara-sur-de-El-Chullo/


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2011 às 03:23)

Levante disse:


> Concordo em pleno com o que aqui tem sido dito. Contudo, acho que há várias excepções a esse (pre)conceito que o Mediterraneo é uma influencia mais "extrema" a nível climático. Foram dados exemplo de Menorca e Maiorca, a primeira mais a norte e exposta em pleno ao vento Tramontana, a segunda de maiores dimensoes e com características mais continentais.
> Já fiz bastante pesquisa para obter dados fiáveis do clima de Formentera, que certamente difere das restantes ilhas vizinhas, pela sua meridionalidade, pelo seu relevo e pelas suas dimensões. Tem clima de "cabo", praticamente. Infelizmente, não consigo encontrar dados. Desde já peço-vos, se tiverem. Por outro lado, não podemos generalizar que a costa Mediterranica é mais fria no inverno que a Atlantica.:



Generalizar é injusto, mas geralmente é isso que se passa. 






Levante disse:


> Cabo de Gata, em Almeria, o único clima desértico da Europa,



Se é para referir a Europa no geral, também temos climas desses na Madeira e nas Canárias. Na Europa continental, de facto apenas conheço esse clima em Almeria.




Levante disse:


> com invernos tão ou mais amenos que a costa algarvia. A ilha de Lampedusa, o ponto mais a sul de Itália (e um dos mais a sul da Europa), com verões quentes típicos e muito húmidos e invernos muito amenos (ao nível de Almeria/Algarve ou até mais ameno, a neve é desconhecida).



Lampedusa não está à latitude de Almeria/Algarve, os seus verões são secos ( talvez tenha é a humidade do ar por vezes mais alta).




Levante disse:


> Ou a costa sul de Creta, sendo que Ierapetra é considerada a cidade com a maior média anual da Europa (20ºC), onde as montanhas estão cobertas de neve, mas a linha costeira é das mais amenas e secas da Europa. Seria interessante também ter dados climáticos das ilhas de Chrissi (8km a sul de Ierapetra) e de Gavdos, que é, oficialmente, o ponto mais a sul da Europa.
> Acredito que iriamos ficar surpreendidos com as médias de Formentera, Lampedusa, Chrissi e Gavdos. São o Mediterraneo quente, onde a temperatura do mar e da atmosfera é igual ou superior (mesmo no inverno) à do Atlântico em latitudes semelhantes.



Ierapetra ( Creta) tem 19,2ºc de média anual.

Depende do que estamos a comparar.  Os Açores durante o Inverno, que são no Atlântico, não conhecem paralelo no Mediterrâneo, à mesma latitude. E aqui nem há excepções para confirmar a regra.
E nas suas águas territoriais ( dos Açores) também há zonas com águas bem quentes e a humidade do ar bem elevada.

Mas eu não gosto muito de comparações, pois parece-me que cada região tem a sua exclusividade. Há sempre vantagens e desvantagens, é tudo uma questão de escolha pessoal.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Nov 2011 às 14:11)

BigB disse:


> Já estive em Ibiza e em Palma de Maiorca, e em Palma de Maiorca tive oportunidade de estar algum tempo e conhecer o interior da Ilha e de facto, é já outra realidade a varios niveis tambem climaticos... é já uma realidade diferente claramente a exposição ao mar mediterraneo faz com que haja dias de Inverno muito frios pois estão sujeitos a massas continentais que regiões expostos ao Atlantico não estão, serve para arrefecer no Inverno e aquecer principalmente as noites no verão.
> *Roma tem uma temperatura media nos meses de Inverno identica á cidade de Nantes* e estão em latitudes totalmente distintas, isto para dizer que existem regiões mediterranicas com Invernos bem mais rigorosos que as regiões expostas ao oceano Atlantico.




Isso nao é certo. Nantes é claramente mais fría no inverno que Roma.
Nantes tem uma temperatura media en janeiro de 5,7ºC (Meteofrance),

http://climat.meteofrance.com/chgt_climat2/climat_france?73928.path=climatnormales%2FREG06

Roma tem uma media de janeiro de 7,4ºC (Meteoitalia)

http://clima.meteoam.it/AtlanteClim2/pdf/(235)Roma Urbe.pdf

Os demais meses é o mesmo.


----------



## BigB (20 Nov 2011 às 14:24)

Ferreiro disse:


> Eso nao é certo. Nantes é claramente mais fría no inverno que Roma.
> Nantes tem uma temperatura media en janeiro de 5,7ºC (Meteofrance),
> 
> http://climat.meteofrance.com/chgt_climat2/climat_france?73928.path=climatnormales%2FREG06
> ...



Ok Obrigado por me corrigires, de facto pensei que a cidade de Nantes tivesse uma temperatura media em Janeiro um pouco mais elevada.
Mas a Ideia essencial relativo as regiões Atlanticas mantem-se o exemplo é que foi mal dado.


----------



## BigB (20 Nov 2011 às 14:26)

Levante disse:


> Duero, Mellila, apesar de se situar no continente africano, está muito próximo da península ibérica (o mar de Alboran tem cerca de 150km de comprimento entre cada continente). Ou seja, ainda recebe em pleno as massas de ar continentais europeias, assim como o frio da cordilheira Atlas. Apesar de ser um local muito ameno e com médias altas, está mais exposto à influencia continental (embora seja muito raro). Repito, ilhas como Formentera, Lampedusa e Gavdos, têm médias bastantes altas para o padrão do tipico clima mediterranico.



A ilha de Malta tambem é um bom exemplo do que descreves.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Nov 2011 às 14:52)

A regiao com maior temperatura media de Espanha (e de toda a peninsula ibérica) é a costa de Málaga.
Almería fica exposta a os ventos fríos do NE, ja que chegam até o SE da península ibérica sem obstáculos. Por isso pode nevar em Almería, aínda que é extremadamente raro.
Mas Sierra Nevada protege a costa de Málaga dos ventos do NE. Por isso as nevadas em Malaga sao quase inexistentes. A última vez que nevou e coalhou em Málaga cidade foi em 1954. Naquela década Europa viveu uma pequena era glacial. 
As ilhas gregas ficam muito mais expostas a entradas frías do NE, porque o mar Egeo esta muito mais perto de Rusia.


----------



## BigB (20 Nov 2011 às 14:54)

Ferreiro disse:


> A regiao com maior temperatura media de Espanha (e de toda a peninsula ibérica) é a costa de Málaga.
> Almería fica exposta a os ventos fríos do NE, ja que chegam até o SE da península ibérica sem obstáculos. Por isso pode nevar em Almería, aínda que é extremadamente raro.
> Mas Sierra Nevada protege a costa de Málaga dos ventos do NE. Por isso as nevadas em Malaga sao quase inexistentes. A última vez que nevou e coalhou em Málaga cidade foi em 1954. Naquela década Europa viveu uma pequena era glacial.
> As ilhas gregas ficam muito mais expostas a entradas frías do NE, porque estao muito mais pertas de Rusia.



Pois foi é interessante que entre 1940-1955 nevou varias vezes em Lisboa, num periodo de apenas 15 anos!
Relativo á Grecia são realidades geograficas totalmente distintas, nessa região geografica as entradas de ar Frio continental podem-se sentir até Latitudes 32ºN.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Nov 2011 às 15:05)

Levante disse:


> Duero, Mellila, apesar de se situar no continente africano, está muito próximo da península ibérica (o mar de Alboran tem cerca de 150km de comprimento entre cada continente). Ou seja, ainda recebe em pleno as massas de ar continentais europeias, assim como o frio da cordilheira Atlas. Apesar de ser um local muito ameno e com médias altas, está mais exposto à influencia continental (embora seja muito raro). Repito, ilhas como Formentera, Lampedusa e Gavdos, têm médias bastantes altas para o padrão do tipico clima mediterranico.




Nao tenho dados de Formentera, mas AEMET tem 2 estaçaos meteorológicas na illha de Ibiza, que fica muito perto de Formentera e é tambem uma ilha pequena. Acho que nao haberá muitas deferenças de temperatura entre Ibiza e Formentera.

Olha os dados de janeiro de 2010 em Ibiza, 11.29ºC de temperatura media,

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-...es+Balears&label=temperaturas&Filtrar=Filtrar

E agora olha os dados da provincia de Málaga no mesmo mes, 15,6ºC em Malaga Puerto e 14,89ºC em Rincón de la Victoria,

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-...cia=Málaga&label=temperaturas&Filtrar=Filtrar

A costa de Málaga é muito mais quente nos meses de inverno que Ibiza, e portanto Formentera.


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2011 às 18:04)

Comparar localidades diferentes de Espanha utilizando apenas 1 mês como referência, não me parece muito apropriado, a não ser que ambos os locais tenham registado  a mesma diferença em relação à média climatológica. Quanto muito, uma comparação feita assim, poderia dar-nos algumas indicações, mas nunca servir para grandes conclusões. Digamos, seria apenas uma pequena peça do puzzle.

Malaga Puerto tem claramente valores inflacionados e olhando para sua posição junto a alcatrão, betão e trânsito, percebe-se que não tem condições para medir valores fiáveis. O mar não está longe, mas isso de nada vale. O que interessa são as superfícies próximas. Ao ler os regulamentos necessários para a instalação de uma estação oficial, percebe-se que esta estação ( Malaga Puerto) não tem condições para medir valores fiáveis.

Tenho a certeza que há locais na Costa de Malaga com valores interessantes, tenho a certeza que é uma região quente, mas não tenho qualquer indicação que seja a região mais quente da P. Ibérica ( continental...).

Isto porque muitas das zonas mais quentes da P. Ibérica não têm qualquer cobertura meteorológica. Na minha opinião, a Costa de Malaga deve ser das zonas mais quentes, no inverno, mas não sei se será assim durante todas as outras estações do ano. Para isso são necessárias séries climáticas medidas de forma minimamente correta ( já nem se pede que sejam estritamente cumpridoras a nivel oficial). 

Sem dados concretos e usando probabilidades, podem-se dar opiniões, mas aí já é mais arriscado. Quando a AEMET publicar um trabalho sobre as zonas mais quentes, ainda que só use probabilidades, eventualmente já aumentaria o meu interesse neste assunto.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Nov 2011 às 18:45)

belem disse:


> Comparar localidades diferentes de Espanha utilizando apenas 1 mês como referência, não me parece muito apropriado, a não ser que ambos os locais tenham registado  a mesma diferença em relação à média climatológica. Quanto muito, uma comparação feita assim, poderia dar-nos algumas indicações, mas nunca servir para grandes conclusões. Digamos, seria apenas uma pequena peça do puzzle.
> 
> Malaga Puerto tem claramente valores inflacionados e olhando para sua posição junto a alcatrão, betão e trânsito, percebe-se que não tem condições para medir valores fiáveis. O mar não está longe, mas isso de nada vale. O que interessa são as superfícies próximas. Ao ler os regulamentos necessários para a instalação de uma estação oficial, percebe-se que esta estação ( Malaga Puerto) não tem condições para medir valores fiáveis.
> 
> ...




A unica serie climatologica que encontrei de Formentera é:

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-sant-.htm

Segundo esa serie a media de janeiro é de 11,8ºC. Mas é necesario advertir que a serie é dos anos 1941-1952, muito mais fríos que os actuais.

De Marbella, na costa de Malaga, en anos mais recentes 1973-1989, a media de janeiro é 13,2ºC

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-marb2.htm


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2011 às 18:50)

Ferreiro disse:


> A unica serie climatologica que encontrei de Formentera é:
> 
> http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-sant-.htm
> 
> ...




Obrigado, pelas referências.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Nov 2011 às 19:11)

belem disse:


> Malaga Puerto tem claramente valores inflacionados e olhando para sua posição junto a alcatrão, betão e trânsito, percebe-se que não tem condições para medir valores fiáveis. O mar não está longe, mas isso de nada vale. O que interessa são as superfícies próximas. Ao ler os regulamentos necessários para a instalação de uma estação oficial, percebe-se que esta estação ( Malaga Puerto) não tem condições para medir valores fiáveis.



Amigo Belem, isso nao cambia nada. Nunca uma estaçao meteorológica nas ilhas Baleares, por muito mal localizada, por muitas condiçaos inflacionadas, vai ter temperaturas assim de altas.
Nao é somente Malaga Puerto, todas as cidades da costa de Malaga: fuengirola, Estepona, Marbella, Rincón de la Victoria têm temperaturas de inverno e temperaturas anuais muito mais altas que as ilhas baleares.

A estaçao de Palma de Mallorca-CMT (localizada no porto) tampouco tem condiçoes idoneas para medir, ja que tem  os mesmos problemas que Malaga-Puerto. Palma de Mallorca-CMT teve em janeiro de 2011 uma media de 11,05ºC (versus 15,6ºC em Malaga Puerto e 14,9ºC em Rincón de la Victoria).

Dados das ilhas baleares em janeiro de 2011

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-...31&label=temperaturas&provincia=Illes Balears

Podes olhar que nao têm nada em comum as temperaturas invernais entre a costa de Malaga e as ilhas Baleares. Este inverno ocurrirá o mesmo, como sempre.

E o link a estaçao de Palma de Mallorca-Puerto. Localizada muito similar a MalagaPuerto.
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...=bal&l=B228&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## Lousano (20 Nov 2011 às 19:36)

Ferreiro disse:


> Amigo Belem, isso nao cambia nada. Nunca uma estaçao meteorológica nas ilhas Baleares, por muito mal localizada que estivese, vai dar temperaturas assim de altas.
> Nao é somente Malaga Puerto, todas as cidades da costa de Malaga: fuengirola, Estepona, Marbella, Rincón de la Victoria têm temperaturas de inverno e temperaturas anuais muito mais altas que as ilhas baleares.
> 
> A estaçao de Palma de Mallorca-CMT (localizada no porto) tampouco tem condiçoes idoneas para medir, ja que tem  os mesmos problemas que Malaga-Puerto. Palma de Mallorca-CMT teve em janeiro de 2011 uma media de 11,05ºC (versus 15,6ºC em Malaga Puerto e 14,9ºC em Rincón de la Victoria).
> ...



Eu de facto tenho algumas dúvidas sobre a estação de Malaga Puerto. Era óptimo, um curioso como todos nós, ir verificar as condições em que se encontra a mesma.

Se já reparaste, temos sido muito críticos em relação às condições em que se encontram certas estações meteorológicas do nosso instituto oficial meteorológico, bem como as de outras entidades.

O caso de Malaga Puerto pode ser muito semelhante às que estão classificadas como RUEMA pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia português.


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2011 às 19:39)

Ferreiro disse:


> Amigo Belem, isso nao cambia nada. Nunca uma estaçao meteorológica nas ilhas Baleares, por muito mal localizada, por muitas condiçaos inflacionadas, vai ter temperaturas assim de altas.
> Nao é somente Malaga Puerto, todas as cidades da costa de Malaga: fuengirola, Estepona, Marbella, Rincón de la Victoria têm temperaturas de inverno e temperaturas anuais muito mais altas que as ilhas baleares.
> 
> A estaçao de Palma de Mallorca-CMT (localizada no porto) tampouco tem condiçoes idoneas para medir, ja que tem  os mesmos problemas que Malaga-Puerto. Palma de Mallorca-CMT teve em janeiro de 2011 uma media de 11,05ºC (versus 15,6ºC em Malaga Puerto e 14,9ºC em Rincón de la Victoria).
> ...



Mas eu sei que a Costa de Malaga é mais quente do que as Baleares, a minha questão era antes a fiabilidade dos dados de Málaga Puerto e a forma como as comparações estavam a ser feitas.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Nov 2011 às 21:28)

Lousano disse:


> Eu de facto tenho algumas dúvidas sobre a estação de Malaga Puerto. Era óptimo, um curioso como todos nós, ir verificar as condições em que se encontra a mesma.
> 
> Se já reparaste, temos sido muito críticos em relação às condições em que se encontram certas estações meteorológicas do nosso instituto oficial meteorológico, bem como as de outras entidades.
> 
> O caso de Malaga Puerto pode ser muito semelhante às que estão classificadas como RUEMA pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia português.



Provavelmente é certo, mas eu nao sei, ja que eu nao vivo em Malaga e nao posso comprobar esa estaçao com os meus olhos. Mas isso nao cambio o facto de que a costa de Malaga, Granada e a costa occidental de Almería e a regiao mais quente de Espanha (peninsula) em temperatura anual.


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2011 às 00:22)

Ferreiro disse:


> Provavelmente é certo, mas eu nao sei, ja que eu nao vivo em Malaga e nao posso comprobar esa estaçao com os meus olhos. Mas isso nao cambio o facto de que a costa de Malaga, Granada e a costa occidental de Almería e a regiao mais quente de Espanha (peninsula) em temperatura anual.



A localização exacta dessa estação já foi providenciada e as imagens do Google Earth, nesta situação, parece-me que não deixam muitas dúvidas: a estação de Malaga Puerto, tendo em conta as informações apresentadas, não tem condições para fazer medições fiáveis. Uma inspeção pessoal à estação, também me parece importante, mas penso que do essencial ( enquadramento geográfico), já temos ideia.

É um facto que essa linha costeira é a região mais quente de Espanha peninsular? Se é um facto, o Ferreiro não se importa de nos providenciar dados climáticos de todas as regiões mais quentes de Espanha continental?
Na minha opinião, tendo em conta a limitação de informação sobre este assunto, acho que é cedo demais para falar em factos, mas talvez antes em opiniões.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Nov 2011 às 10:13)

belem disse:


> A localização exacta dessa estação já foi providenciada e as imagens do Google Earth, nesta situação, parece-me que não deixam muitas dúvidas: a estação de Malaga Puerto, tendo em conta as informações apresentadas, não tem condições para fazer medições fiáveis. Uma inspeção pessoal à estação, também me parece importante, mas penso que do essencial ( enquadramento geográfico), já temos ideia.
> 
> É um facto que essa linha costeira é a região mais quente de Espanha peninsular? Se é um facto, o Ferreiro não se importa de nos providenciar dados climáticos de todas as regiões mais quentes de Espanha continental?
> Na minha opinião, tendo em conta a limitação de informação sobre este assunto, acho que é cedo demais para falar em factos, mas talvez antes em opiniões.



Nao, Ferreiro nao providencia nada . Quen providencia é AEMET. Dados de todos observatorios meteorológicos oficiais: 

http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos

O mais quente em temperatura anual é Almería aeroporto 18,7ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=6325O&k=and

Huelva, Sevilla, Cadiz e Murcia ja sao mais frias.

Saúdos.


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2011 às 13:07)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao, Ferreiro nao providencia nada . Quen providencia é AEMET. Dados de todos observatorios meteorológicos oficiais:
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos
> 
> ...



Isso são cidades... Essas cidades de Espanha ficam todas localizadas nas zonas mais quentes do país? Em Portugal, não temos nem uma única cidade que fique nas zonas mais quentes de Portugal. 
Eu sei que Espanha tem uma melhor cobertura meteorológica, mas mesmo assim não sei se a partir das suas cidades, se pode tirar grandes conclusões sobre quais as regiões mais quentes da Espanha continental.
No fundo com isto pretendia enriquecer o debate, tornar o assunto o mais realista possivel e incentivar uma investigação.
O que pensa disto?


----------



## duero (21 Nov 2011 às 18:13)

Levante disse:


> Duero, Mellila, apesar de se situar no continente africano, está muito próximo da península ibérica (o mar de Alboran tem cerca de 150km de comprimento entre cada continente). Ou seja, ainda recebe em pleno as massas de ar continentais europeias, assim como o frio da cordilheira Atlas. Apesar de ser um local muito ameno e com médias altas, está mais exposto à influencia continental (embora seja muito raro). Repito, ilhas como Formentera, Lampedusa e Gavdos, têm médias bastantes altas para o padrão do tipico clima mediterranico.



Creo que lo mas importante para la ola de frio en Melilla es que está orientada al Este y se encuentra en un continente, no es una isla, por lo que en ocasiones tiene influencia mínima continental. Mas no podemos olvidar que se encuentra en África.

La temperatura media de Enero en Melilla es de 13'3ºC, mientras que la de Agosto es 25'5ºC y la media anual es 18'6ºC.

La precipitación anual es de 370mm

http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=6000A&k=mel


----------



## duero (21 Nov 2011 às 18:42)

belem disse:


> Isso são cidades... Essas cidades de Espanha ficam todas localizadas nas zonas mais quentes do país? Em Portugal, não temos nem uma única cidade que fique nas zonas mais quentes de Portugal.
> Eu sei que Espanha tem uma melhor cobertura meteorológica, mas mesmo assim não sei se a partir das suas cidades, se pode tirar grandes conclusões sobre quais as regiões mais quentes da Espanha continental.
> No fundo com isto pretendia enriquecer o debate, tornar o assunto o mais realista possivel e incentivar uma investigação.
> O que pensa disto?



A raíz de los datos creo que podemos confirmar que la Costa del Sol es la región peninsular con los inviernos mas amenos, mas no estoy seguro que sea la mas cálida a lo largo del año. 

Los veranos son cálidos, pero con temperaturas inferiores a las del interior de Andalucía. En Cordoba las medias de Julio y Agosto son de 27ºC aprox. mientras que en Málaga son de 25ºC. 

Sevilla y áreas del centro-Sur de Extremadura tienen temperaturas mas altas en al menos cuatro meses. 

Y hay zonas de Huelva con temperaturas medias anuales de casi 20ºC, casi en la frontera con Portugal.


----------



## duero (21 Nov 2011 às 19:07)

belem disse:


> Isso são cidades... Essas cidades de Espanha ficam todas localizadas nas zonas mais quentes do país? Em Portugal, não temos nem uma única cidade que fique nas zonas mais quentes de Portugal.
> Eu sei que Espanha tem uma melhor cobertura meteorológica, mas mesmo assim não sei se a partir das suas cidades, se pode tirar grandes conclusões sobre quais as regiões mais quentes da Espanha continental.
> No fundo com isto pretendia enriquecer o debate, tornar o assunto o mais realista possivel e incentivar uma investigação.
> O que pensa disto?



Acontece que por vezes las temperaturas de una ciudad poca relación tienen con el resto de su provincia.

En España hay 50 provincias (47 en la peninsula y 3 en las islas: dos en Canarias y una en Baleares) y todas ellas tienen montañas de mas de 1000 metros de altitud, excepto dos: Coruña y Valladolid con montanas de 950 metros.

Y de esas 50 provincias, 33 provincias españolas tienen montañas de mas de 2000 metros.

En el caso de Málaga se trata de una provincia muy montañosa, con 1/3 del territorio entre 800 y 2000 metros en que la nieve aparece todos los años. 
Otro 1/3 fica entre 400 y 800 metros y en esa área la nieve no resulta tan extraña.

Por veces puede nevar en la costa, como acontecio en Enero de 2007.

http://objetivomalaga.diariosur.es/fotos-gloria-mendez-trelles-juarez/nieve-costa-465657.html


----------



## duero (21 Nov 2011 às 19:20)

BigB disse:


> Vila Real de Santo Antonio estou convencido mas não tenho 100% de certeza que tem uma temperatura média anual ligeiramente inferior a Faro,tem uma Média em Janeiro de 11,1º graus até inferior á de Lisboa por exemplo,não sei o porquê disso mas que é o que os Nºs mostram.
> Relativo a essa região da Costa del Sol ser a mais amena da Penisula considerando a sua Latitude de 35,36º graus Nº considerando que tem uma cordilheira central enorme de 2000m depois ainda tem a Serra Nevada de 3000m a bloquear a entrada de Ar Frio eu ficaria admirado era se não fosse a zona da penisula com temperaturas medias mais amenas ano estou convencido que essa região de Espanha passa a vida a ser sujeita a massas de ar subtropicais, claramente que o Inverno dessa região é invejavel lembrando já os Invernos de Agadir, Casablanca,Madeira ou Canarias algo que não acontence na restante penisula, pois a região Interior da Andaluzia e do sul da Extremadura podem ter Verões muito quentes pois concerteza que tem principalmente a nivel das temperaturas Maximas, mas os Invernos são bem mais Frios comparativamente com a região,costa de Malaga.Portanto é o normal isso acontecer o anormal seria não acontece-lo.



Frente a Vila Real de Sto. Antonio está la localidad española de Ayamonte, mas hay una localidad al interior de Huelva mas cálida que Ayamonte, se trata de la localidad fronteriza de SANLUCAR DE GUADIANA, frente a la localidad portuguesa de ALCOUTIM. 

Esa localidad alcanza temperatura media anual superior a Ayamonte y Vila Real de Santo Antonio.

Con seguridad ALCOUTIM será mas caluroso que VRSA.

SANLUCAR DE GUADIANA, frente a ALCOUTIM

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-sanl1.htm


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2011 às 22:36)

duero disse:


> A raíz de los datos creo que podemos confirmar que la Costa del Sol es la región peninsular con los inviernos mas amenos, mas no estoy seguro que sea la mas cálida a lo largo del año.
> 
> Los veranos son cálidos, pero con temperaturas inferiores a las del interior de Andalucía. En Cordoba las medias de Julio y Agosto son de 27ºC aprox. mientras que en Málaga son de 25ºC.
> 
> ...



Caro Duero


Concordo consigo.
Também não estou lá muito seguro que a Costa de Málaga, seja a região com os pontos mais quentes de toda a Espanha continental, em termos anuais.

É que além do inverno, ainda temos a Primavera ( que aquece bem nos vales mais quentes do interior da peninsula, na minha opinião, sobretudo em virtude das máximas mais elevadas), o longo verão e o outono, que nestas regiões também atinge bons valores. 

Malaga, série climatológica 71-00 : 18,0 ºc de média anual, segundo o AEMET. Alguém confirma?

Ainda existem uns tantos locais na P. Ibérica continental, mais quentes que isto.


----------



## duero (22 Nov 2011 às 15:23)

Levante disse:


> Duero, Mellila, apesar de se situar no continente africano, está muito próximo da península ibérica (o mar de Alboran tem cerca de 150km de comprimento entre cada continente). Ou seja, ainda recebe em pleno as massas de ar continentais europeias, assim como o frio da cordilheira Atlas. Apesar de ser um local muito ameno e com médias altas, está mais exposto à influencia continental (embora seja muito raro). Repito, ilhas como Formentera, Lampedusa e Gavdos, têm médias bastantes altas para o padrão do tipico clima mediterranico.



FORMENTERA

Datos de 12 años de 1941 a 1952

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-sant-.htm


----------



## duero (22 Nov 2011 às 16:41)

MAPA CON ESTACIONES DE LAS ISLAS BALEARES EN TIEMPO REAL

http://www.ibmet.net/mapa.html


----------



## duero (22 Nov 2011 às 18:55)

Un poco de las Islas Baleares.

PALMA DE MALLORCA

Latitud: 39º34'N.
Altitud: nivel del mar

En Portugal podría compararse a NAZARÉ, entre Leiria y Caldas de Rainha.

ENERO 2005




MARZO DE 2010




La sierra de Mallorca se llama Tramontana y su altitud máxima es el PUIG MAJOR de 1445 metros de altitud, a 4 kms en linea recta del Mar, a la latitud de LEIRIA.

INVIERNO 2004




INVIERNO 2008




PRIMAVERA 2008 (23 DE MARZO)




INVIERNO 2010


----------



## duero (23 Nov 2011 às 00:32)

Aquí hay un reportaje del INVIERNO DE 2008-2009 EN LA ISLA DE MALLORCA, a una latitud entre 39º15'N y 39º58'N.

La latitud en Portugal sería la misma que entre PENICHE Y FIGUEIRA DA FOZ.

La montaña mas alta es el PUIG MAJOR de 1445 metros de altitud.

*Comenzó nevando a finales de Octubre* a partir de los 1200-1300 metros, un mes mas tarde el 25 de Noviembre de 2008 nevó a 500 metros de altitud.

A mitad de Diciembre hubo fuertes nevadas y hubo locales donde se alcanzarón *4 metros de nieve a 1300 metros de altitud y a menos 6 kms del mar.*

*Un barragem a 800 metros de altitud y 6 kms del mar permaneció una semana helado.*

Al final en las montaña mas alta la nieve permaneció del 25 de Noviembre de 2008 al 5 de Marzo de 2009, 1*00 DÍAS CUBIERTOS DE NIEVE A 1400 METROS DE ALTITUD A LA LATITUD DE LEIRIA Y A 4 KMS DEL MAR MEDITERRANEO.*

AQUÍ EL REPORTAJE

http://foro.tiempo.com/un-invierno-en-mallorca-sin-sand-ni-chopin-t103154.0.html


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Nov 2011 às 20:13)

belem disse:


> Caro Duero
> 
> 
> Concordo consigo.
> ...



Esa estaçao nao é Malaga cidade, é Malaga aeroporto, que é muito diferente, sobre todo no inverno, das estaçaos na linha de costa. O aeroporto de Malaga está varios kilometros terra adentro e tem temperaturas de inverno mais baijas que los locais de costa.
En quanto a isso almeria aeroporto está mesmo na costa, de ahí que tem maior temperatura media (18.7ºC) que todos os demais, mais quente que Sevilla aeroporto (18.6ºC).


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Nov 2011 às 20:19)

A pesar de essas imagems o clima das montanhas de Baleares nao é assim de frío, ainda que é certo que ocasionalmente pode nevar, mas nao é o habitual, ja que sao images escolhidas dos días mais fríos da ultima década. Nao quero duvidar da espessura da neve, mas acho que a neve nao se pode medir donde a  maquinas quitaneves acumulam.

Por exemplo, a estaçao de Aemet Sierra de Alfabia nas montanhas de Mallorca a 1030 metros. Os dados oficiais do pasado mes de janeiro de 2011. Somente 2 días con geada nocturna, a mais forte de -1.6ºC. A temperatura media do mes foi 6.76ºC. 

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-3/B248/?init=2011-01-01&end=2011-01-31&Filtrar=Filtrar

E os dados de fevereiro de 2011, ja sem geadas

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-estacion/B248/?init=2011-02-01&end=2011-02-28&Filtrar=Filtrar

Com esas temperaturas acho que nevou muito pouco o pasado inverno nas montanhas das ilhas Baleares. Nao me sorprendería que nenhum día.


----------



## belem (23 Nov 2011 às 21:21)

Ferreiro disse:


> Esa estaçao nao é Malaga cidade, é Malaga aeroporto, que é muito diferente, sobre todo no inverno, das estaçaos na linha de costa. O aeroporto de Malaga está varios kilometros terra adentro e tem temperaturas de inverno mais baijas que los locais de costa.
> En quanto a isso almeria aeroporto está mesmo na costa, de ahí que tem maior temperatura media (18.7ºC) que todos os demais, mais quente que Sevilla aeroporto (18.6ºC).



Obrigado pela informação.
Eu apenas vi essa referência nos informativos sobre a cidade ( já calculava que fosse a estação mais usada para esses casos). Tirando a estação do Aeroporto de Málaga e de Malaga Puerto ( que não tem condições para fazer medições fiáveis), há mais algumas estações meteorologicas oficiais em Malaga?

Há fotos da estação Sevilla Aeroporto e Almeria aeoporto? Ou algumas coordenadas geográficas?

Há mais estações oficiais em Sevilla ou em Almeria? Se sim, tens algumas coordenadas geográficas?


Obrigado.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Nov 2011 às 21:10)

belem disse:


> Obrigado pela informação.
> Eu apenas vi essa referência nos informativos sobre a cidade ( já calculava que fosse a estação mais usada para esses casos). Tirando a estação do Aeroporto de Málaga e de Malaga Puerto ( que não tem condições para fazer medições fiáveis), há mais algumas estações meteorologicas oficiais em Malaga?
> 
> Há fotos da estação Sevilla Aeroporto e Almeria aeoporto? Ou algumas coordenadas geográficas?
> ...



Há muitas mais estaçoes oficiais na costa de Malaga, Granada e Almería. Hoje a máxima da península foi em Motril Puerto (costa de Granada) com 24.6ºC. Todas têm temperaturas similares as de Malaga Puerto.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Nov 2011 às 18:49)

Nao falha. Os locais da costa de Malaga, Granada e Almería sao quase sempre os que atingem as temperaturas mais altas entre novembro e fevereiro em Espanha. Hoje é un exemplo. Sem rival no resto do país. As 5 estaçaos AEMET mais quentes de Andalucía sao tambem as 5 mais quentes de Espanha (da peninsula, ja que as ilhas canarias sao aínda mais quentes).

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&w=1


----------



## belem (25 Nov 2011 às 21:26)

Ferreiro disse:


> Há muitas mais estaçoes oficiais na costa de Malaga, Granada e Almería. Hoje a máxima da península foi em Motril Puerto (costa de Granada) com 24.6ºC. Todas têm temperaturas similares as de Malaga Puerto.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img



Ontem e hoje, registaram-se mais de 20ºc em alguns locais da Península Ibérica.

Sem fotos sobre as estações/ ou sem coordenadas geográficas, é também difícil saber quais as estações que debitaram valores fiáveis.

Hoje a estação do IM, Lisboa-Alvalade registou mais de 25ºc e a estação do IM Lisboa-Benfica, registou pouco mais de 22,5ºc. 
Da estação da Baixa, nem sequer verifiquei quais os valores, pois está situada perto de um prédio, perto de uma estrada com trânsito ( ainda que esteja bem perto da costa). 
Claro que as estações de Lisboa Geofísico e de Lisboa Gago Coutinho, debitaram valores inferiores, pois situam-se em zonas mais frescas.

Resta saber, se todas as estações devem ser mesmo RUEMA ou EMA, em termos de qualidade de localização e instrumentação, por exemplo. Em suma, se reúnem condições para medir corretamente a temperatura, a intensidade e direção do vento, etc, etc...





Ferreiro disse:


> Nao falha. Os locais da costa de Malaga, Granada e Almería sao quase sempre os que atingem as temperaturas mais altas entre novembro e fevereiro em Espanha. Hoje é un exemplo. Sem rival no resto do país. As 5 estaçaos AEMET mais quentes de Andalucía sao tambem as 5 mais quentes de Espanha (da peninsula, ja que as ilhas canarias sao aínda mais quentes).
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&w=1




Mais quentes em termos de quê?


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Nov 2011 às 22:08)

belem disse:


> Mais quentes em termos de quê?



Segundo AEMET os locais da costa de Malaga-Granada-Almeria hoje en todos os termos: máximas mais altas, mínimas mais altas e medias mais altas 
Saúdos.


----------



## belem (25 Nov 2011 às 22:23)

Ferreiro disse:


> Segundo AEMET os locais da costa de Malaga-Granada-Almeria hoje en todos os termos: máximas mais altas, mínimas mais altas e medias mais altas
> Saúdos.



Hoje? Ok.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Nov 2011 às 15:20)

Inicio da temporada de Ski nas montanhas de Espanha. Das 28 estaçoes que temos somente 1 tem bastante neve para abrir as suas instalaçoes: Sierra Nevada (ainda que somente na parte mais elevada).

Borreguiles, parte alta de S. Nevada, a 3000 metros de altitude




Pradollano, parte baixa, a mais de 2000 metros





Nos Pirineos o estado é muito malo, sem neve a 2000 metros, pelo que nenhuma estaçao alí pode abrir. Un pouco melhor estaba o sector mais oriental, debido as fortes chuvas em Cataluña, en concreto a estaçao de Vallter2000 era a unica dos Pirineos que comunicou a apertura, mas finalmente as altas temperaturas dos ultimos días impediram tambem alí a apertura.

Cerler, Pirineo de Aragón, 2000 metros




Candanchú, Pirineo de Aragón, 1900-2500 metros




Baqueira Beret, Pirineo de Cataluña, 1800 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Nov 2011 às 18:07)

Nao falha. De novo os locais da costa de Malaga/Granada/Almería os mais quentes do país, en todos os terminos: máxima mais alta, mínima mais alta e media mais alta. Hoje por cima das ilhas canarias!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Nov 2011 às 22:20)

BigB disse:


> Olá, interessante!
> A cidade de Burgos é das mais frias de toda a Penisula agora, fiquei impressionado em pesquisas que fiz foi não tanto com os valores de temperaturas baixas nas provincias de Leon ou de Castilla mas sim de Castela-La-Mancha nunca pensei que tivessem Invernos tão frios e rigorosos fiquei impressionado com o Frio que faz na cidade de Albacete não sei se é a mais fria de Espanha mas é de facto das mais frias com temperatura muito baixas, não tenho a certeza mas o Record Oficial de temperatura mais baixa em Espanha foi em Albacete 3 /1/1971 com -22º graus. É impressionante os valores para esta cidade e região considerando que está numa latitude á Sul da penisula com uma Latitude identica por exemplo a Lisboa contudo tem medias em Janeiro de 4º graus e medias das minimas de 0º dias com -10º graus são frequentes todos os anos, tendo em conta a sua Latitude e posição geografica acho mesmo interessante!



Hoje em Albacete aconteceu a primeira geada deste outono/inverno 2011/2012, com -0.6ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08280&ano=2011&mes=11&day=27&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Tambem Madrid (aeroporto de Barajas) teve a primeira geada com 0.0ºC.

Saúdos!


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Nov 2011 às 11:51)

Para os que têm interese no clima da região da Sanabria, há dados de temperaturas medias do pasado inverno em Puebla de Sanabria (El Puente) 910 metros.

*Dezembro *2010       *2.24ºC*  (com dados dos 31 días do mes)
*Janeiro* 2011            *1.77ºC* (com dados de somente 25 días)
*Fevereiro *2011    *4.08ºC*  (com dados dos 28 días do mes)

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo/


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Dez 2011 às 15:40)

Liberados os dados de todos os observatorios de AEMET, que era o que quería o compatriota Pek, ja temos as medias de novembro. Dos mais de 800 observatorios oficiais os mais fríos foram La Hoya 1960 metros (provincia de Salamanca) com 3ºC (mas somente dados de 21 días) e Santa Lucía Orzonaga (provincia de León, 1360 metros) com 5.75ºC com dados dos 30 días do mes.






A fantasía de que ja em novembro algums locais do interior de Espanha fora das áreas de motanha atimgem os 0ºC de media caiu como um castelo de naipes.


http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-mensual/2011-11/?order=t.tmed-ASC


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Dez 2011 às 21:43)

Os dados da provincia de Soria, donde todos os locais con observatorio meteorológico oficial tiveram medias entre 7ºC e 9ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Dez 2011 às 10:27)

Especialmente sao importantes os dados das estaçoes da provincia de Soria, ja que o vale alto do río Duero (Douro) é supostamente a regiao mais fría de Espanha. 
AEMET publica os dados do local chamado Barriomartín (La Póveda) 1260 metros e somente com 40 pessoas vivemdo alí.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...cle&l=2017Y&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura

As temperaturas medias do pasado inverno foram,

Dezembro 2010  1.56ºC (foi um mes mais frío do normal como todos sabem)
Janeiro 2011  2.22ºC
Fevereiro 2011  4.05ºC (foi mais quente do normal)
Março 2011  3.91ºC

E ja deste inverno
Novembro 2011  6.94ºC


A media do periodo novembro-março este ano é de 3,7ºC. Nada que ver com os 0ºC dos que falaba o meu compatriota Pek nestes locais de Soria. Eu nao posso calar ante as falsidades. 

Saúdos!


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Dez 2011 às 12:06)

Continuam as péssimas condiçoes nas estaçoes de ski espanholas. Somente Sierra Nevada está aberta por cima dos 2000 metros.

Todas as demais estaçoes, cordilheiras cantabrica, central, ibérica e Pirineos têm todas as estaçoes fechadas por falta de neve, exceto uma pequena estaçao do pirineo catalán chamada Vallter2000 que tem algo de neve, pouca coisa.

Hoje, Baqueira Beret, na vertente norte do Pirineo catalán


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Dez 2011 às 16:31)

Ja a mediados de dezembro a escassez de neve é tal que nos Pirineos, especialmente na vertente sul (a espanhola) nao há apenas neve nem sequer nesta webcam do refugio de Amitges a 2300 metros. A webcam mira para o monte Tuc de Saboredo de 2800 metros.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Dez 2011 às 14:40)

O resto das cordilheiras espanholas estao igual que os Pirineos.

Fuente De, cordilheira cantabrica, 1800 metros 





Valdesquí, Cordilheira Central, 1800 metros




Valdezcaray, Cordilheira Iberica 1800 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2011 às 16:55)

Ao fim nevou nos Pirineos, ainda que tivemos que esperar até a segunda metade de dezembro, Webcam a 1700 metros de altitude.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Dez 2011 às 11:31)

A cota de neve nos Pirineos está a subir rápido, ja que chove a 1500 metros e inclusive até 1800 metros agora mesmo.

Benasque 1100 metros e Cerler 1500 metros





No lado norte dos Pirineos a cota de neve esta um pouco mais baija, ainda que somente o Vale de Aran é territorio espanhol, o resto é francés.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Dez 2011 às 14:49)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ao fim nevou nos Pirineos, ainda que tivemos que esperar até a segunda metade de dezembro, Webcam a 1700 metros de altitude.



Ja disse muitas vezes que a neve em Espanha a 1000 metros de altitude nao permanece muito tempo no solo, e estes días temos um novo exemplo. Na realidade a maioría dos invernos nem sequer a 1500 metros permanece muito tempo.
Hoje Refugio de Viados (Huesca) a mais de 1700 metros.







As cordilheiras mais meridionais como o Sistema Central é ainda pior.  Navarredonda de Gredos a mais de 1500 metros na provincia de Avila hoje 17.7ºC e num inverno normal raras vezes tem neve.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Dez 2011 às 19:25)

Incrivel inversión térmica hoje no interior da peninsula ibérica. As cidades do río Douro com máximas de 6ºC, mais os locais em altitude como Puerto El Pico a mais de 1200 metros 22.7ºC de máxima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2011 às 23:22)

Ferreiro, é uma vergonha que desenterres "guerras" antigas com os colegas pek e Bergidum!
É de mau gosto!

Compreende que é cansativo continuar a assistir ao teu repositório de alusões a outros nossos colegas deste fórum.

Eles tem a opinião deles, tu tens a tua. Mas nada justifica que assim continues a utilizar o nome deles em vão.

Nada acrescentas ao fórum se assim continuas.
Gosto da tua participação em termos meramente pedagógicos. Gosto dos dados, das fotos, da experiência que nos trazes ao fórum...mas por favor pára com essa "guerra psicológica" contra outros membros do nosso fórum. O fórum é teu, é meu, é de todos. Todos tem direito à expressão.
Este é um espaço de debate e deve ser salutar.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2011 às 01:02)

Este ano está a ser muito fraco de neve na Europa, as montanhas Espanholas também estão estão a sofrer deste problema. Os prejuízos nas estâncias de Inverno devem começar a ser preocupantes



> Ja disse muitas vezes que a neve em Espanha a 1000 metros de altitude nao permanece muito tempo no solo, e estes días temos um novo exemplo. Na realidade a maioría dos invernos nem sequer a 1500 metros permanece muito tempo.
> Hoje Refugio de Viados (Huesca) a mais de 1700 metros.



Caro Ferreiro em que dados se baseia para proferir esta afirmação? Posso estar enganado mas a acumulação de neve à cota 1500m nas montanhas Espanholas não deve ser assim tão rara.
Em Invernos bons a nossa Pequena Serra da Estrela aguenta bem a neve durante alguns meses e a sua altitude nem alcança os 2000m  se compararmos com as Cordilheiras Espanholas, que são maiores e bastante mais altas, e algumas delas mais a Norte custa-me a crer que a neve não se aguente à cota 1500m. . . .

concordo em absoluto com o post do Aristocrata....


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2011 às 09:50)

MSantos disse:


> Este ano está a ser muito fraco de neve na Europa, as montanhas Espanholas também estão estão a sofrer deste problema. Os prejuízos nas estâncias de Inverno devem começar a ser preocupantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em invernos bons tambem em Espanha, evidentemente. Mais no pasado inverno 2010-2011 e agora em 2011-2012, as coisas foram/sao muito diferentes. Na península ibérica há muitos invernos que nao sao bons (acho que há mais invernos malos que bons). 



Hoje a 1500 metros

Refugio de Lizara (Huesca) e Refugio Rabada e Navarro (Teruel)








La Cañada (Avila)






Saúdos!


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2011 às 11:43)

MSantos, as estaçoes de ski muitas vezes aguantam pela neve artificial. Mira hoje nas cordilheiras espanholas

Sistema Central, provincia de Segovia e Madrid, Valdesquí a 1800 metros





Sistema Ibérico, provincia de Teruel, Javalambre 1800-2000 metros




Sistema Ibérico, entre as provincias de La Rioja e Soria, Valdezcaray 1700-2000 metros




Cordilheira Cantabrica, provincia de León e Asturias, Leitariegos 1800 metros





Tambem na C. Cantabrica, provincia de Cantabria, e perto de Reinosa, Alto Campoo a 1800 metros, supostamente a regiao mais nivosa da cordilheira, mas debido a que nao têm instalaçoes para producir neve artificial, o ano pasado estivo quase todo o inverno fechada.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2011 às 15:59)

26.9ºC em Coin (Málaga), muito perto da costa. Uma vez mais a costa de Malaga demostra ser o mais quente da península ibérica nos meses de inverno.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Dez 2011 às 10:11)

Un exemplo mais de como há muitos días do inverno nos que a neve e quase inexistente inclusive a 2000 metros.

Esta foto foi publicada em um foro dedicado ós Pirineos. Foi fotografada na estaçao de ski de Boi Taull há 3 días, nela podem ver o setor central e mais elevado dos montes Pirineos, com o monte Aneto, o mais alto dos Pirineos (3400 metros), tambem podem ver a aldeia de Taull, a 1500 metros. A estaçao de esquí de Boi Taull tem uma altitude de entre 2000 e 2700 metros, uma das mais elevadas de Espanha, e somente tem alguma pista de ski aberta devido ás maquinas de neve artificial.


http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=2620&start=675







Tambem há anos melhores, mas tambem sao habituais anos como este ou o anterior com pouca neve. Acontece que os meus compatriotas nao querem que eu fale dos anos pésimos.


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2011 às 17:40)

Ferreiro disse:


> Tambem há anos melhores, mas tambem sao habituais anos como este ou o anterior com pouca neve. Acontece que os meus compatriotas nao querem que eu fale dos anos pésimos.



Ferreiro já te chamaram à atenção!

Há meses largos que tens postado neste tópico com toda a compreensão e sem NINGUÉM a fazer qualquer reparo. Pela 2ª vez em poucos dias voltas a chamar à discussão pessoas que não tem participado neste tópico. Quer neste quer em outros tópicos, o clima não é uma guerra. Há anos com mais neve, com menos neve, com mais frio ou menos frio! O que eu não percebo é este clubismo e facciosismo... E sobretudo já acabou há muito a paciência para ataques "ad hominem" sobretudo quando estes se dirigem a  pessoas que nem sequer estão presentes em discussão! Basta!


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Dez 2011 às 19:22)

Imagem da península ibérica um 25 de dezembro desde o satélite.

Há bastante superficie nevada nos Pirineos, por cima dos 1500 metros na parte francesa e por cima dos 2000 metros na parte espanhola. Lembrem que os Pirineos têm muita superficie por cima dos 2000 metros.

Nas demais cordilheiras espanholas a neve é quase inexistente, especialmente no sistema central e no sistema ibérico onde para ver um ponto vermelho temos que usar uma lupa.


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2011 às 19:31)

Ferreiro disse:


> Imagem da península ibérica um 25 de dezembro desde o satélite.
> 
> Há bastante superficie nevada nos Pirineos, por cima dos 1500 metros na parte francesa e por cima dos 2000 metros na parte espanhola. Lembrem que os Pirineos têm muita superficie por cima dos 2000 metros.
> 
> Nas demais cordilheiras espanholas a neve é quase inexistente, especialmente no sistema central e no sistema ibérico onde para ver um ponto vermelho temos que usar uma lupa.



Sim, já sabemos que está a ser uma ano com muito pouco frio e, nestas últimas semanas, também com pouca precipitação. Nesta região do globo, 2011 terá sido um dos anos mais quentes desde que há registos.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Dez 2011 às 20:50)

Puebla de Sanabria (provincia de Zamora) e Molina de Aragón (provincia de Guadalajara) sao quase sempre as 2 estaçaos AEMET (de mais de 800) que têm as temperaturas mínimas mais baijas. Nos últimos días noites de -8ºC e -9ºC. Nas horas de sol é outra historia, com máximas de 13ºC e 14ºC.

Ultimos 7 días Molina de Aragón




Ultimos 7 días Puebla de Sanabria


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jan 2012 às 15:33)

1 DE JANEIRO

Como ja dissem e demostrei o inverno pasado em Espanha a 1000 metros há poucos días com neve, e ademais dura no solo poucos días.

Este novo inverno é o mesmo claro. A realidade é que este inverno 2011/2012 nem sequer a 2000 metros temos neve.

4 refugios de montanha da vertente sul (espanhola) dos Pirineos em Aragon com as altitudes ó pé da imagem





Os refugios da vertente norte (francesa e uma pequena parte espanhola) têm mais neve.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jan 2012 às 15:45)

O resto de cordilheiras ibéricas ainda estao pior que os Pirineos

Sierra de Gredos, no Sistema Central (provincias de Avila, Cáceres e Toledo) 2592 metros. Nada de neve





Centro de Sky de Valdezcaray no Sistema Ibérico, cerca de Soria, 2000 metros, e somente neve artificial nas pistas.






A exceçao é Sierra Nevada que tem neve debido a súa grande altitude de mais de 3000 metros.

Saúdos 2012!!!


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2012 às 17:19)

Ferreiro disse:


> 1 DE JANEIRO
> 
> Como ja dissem e demostrei o inverno pasado em Espanha a 1000 metros há poucos días com neve, e ademais dura no solo poucos días.
> 
> Este novo inverno é o mesmo claro. A realidade é que este inverno 2011/2012 nem sequer a 2000 metros temos neve.



Em boa verdade nem sequer podemos falar verdadeiramente de Inverno este ano (2011/2012), principalmente nas montanhas. Nas terras mais baixas, em resultado das inversões térmicas, ainda tivemos alguns dias invernais durante o mês de Dezembro, mas acima dos 1000m de altitude ainda não chegamos a ter Inverno esta temporada.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Jan 2012 às 13:40)

Ontem día muito cálido na costa de Málaga. 
Coin (muito perto da costa) 25ºC. Ja em dezembre teve 26.9ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jan 2012 às 12:47)

5 de janeiro, continúa todo igual em Espanha. 

Fuente De, na cordilheira Cantábrica, a mais de 1800 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jan 2012 às 12:51)

Os refugios de montanha dos Pirineos tambem continuan igual, sem neve na vertente sul inclusive a mais de 2000 metros (refugio ángel Orus)


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jan 2012 às 13:09)

E a imagem do satelite de hoje, com a cordilheira cantábrica quase sem neve (cor vermelho). Nao é a primeira vez que acontece, recentemente no inverno 2007 aconteceu o mesmo.





Saúdos!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jan 2012 às 13:06)

Ferreiro disse:


> 5 de janeiro, continúa todo igual em Espanha.
> 
> Fuente De, na cordilheira Cantábrica, a mais de 1800 metros




Hoje chove em Fuente De, cordilheira Cantábrica a 1840 metros, pelo que a pouca neve que había ontem se derrete hoje.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jan 2012 às 18:40)

Incrível, 28.8ºC em Coín (Málaga) um 6 de janeiro


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2012 às 18:42)

Ferreiro disse:


> Incrível,28.8ºC em Coín (Málaga) um 6 de janeiro



Valores incríveis de fato.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Jan 2012 às 15:09)

O Top 10 final em estaçoes oficiais de AEMET


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2012 às 15:51)

*Ranking Meteorológico Europeu (Maiores desvios à média nos últimos 12 meses até 31.12.2011)* 

BALANÇO ENTRE 01.01.2011 E 31.12.2011
Estações com maiores desvios de temperaturas
(Temperatura máxima absoluta acumulada diariamente)
comparação ao normal ao longo de cada ano/variação com o último trimestre
VALORES ABSOLUTOS E EM PERCENTAGEM
* * *
1 J. de la Frontera (28 m, Espanha) - 427,45 (+ 97,92 %);--
2 Moron (88 m, Espanha) - 337,15 (+ 64,98 %);--
3 Fuerteventura AP (30 m, Espanha) - 313,20 (+ 32,40 %);--
4 Granada AP (570 m, Espanha) - 251,30 (+ 195,26 %);--
5 Hierro AP (32 m, Espanha) - 242,15 (+ 45,36 %);--
6 Tener. - Sur Reina (77 m, Espanha) - 234,90 (+ 26,90 %);--
7 Murcia (62 m, Espanha) - 224,45 (+ 49,27 %);--
8 St Cruz / La Palma (31 m, Espanha) - 161,85 (+ 22,11 %);--
9 Badajoz/T. la Real (192m,Espanha) - 159,10 (+ 37,27 %);--
10 Las Palmas - Gando (47 m, Espanha) - 154,70 (+ 19,21 %);--
11 Bolzano (241 m, Itália) - 150,55 (+ 219,94 %);--
12 - Arrecife (21 m, Espanha) - 125,90 (+ 10,91 %);--

*As dez estações meteorológicas europeias que, no ano de 2011, obtiveram mais valores acumulados de temperatura máxima diária acima dos valores normais localizaram-se todas em território espanhol.*

Fonte: http://gerotempo.blogspot.com/2012/01/3753-ranking-meteorologico-europeu.html


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2012 às 07:39)

Gerofil disse:


> *Ranking Meteorológico Europeu (Maiores desvios à média nos últimos 12 meses até 31.12.2011)*
> 
> BALANÇO ENTRE 01.01.2011 E 31.12.2011
> Estações com maiores desvios de temperaturas
> ...



Interesante, mais nessa listagem nao está nem Malaga nem Almería, e acho que precisamente na costa de Malaga e Almería as temperaturas de 2011 nao foram especialmente quentes, acho que estiveram na media. 
Saúdos!


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2012 às 15:26)

Cordilheira Cantábrica, webcam de Fuente De, webcam a 1800 metros, os montes do fondo têm 2500 metros de altitude




Cordilheira Central, webcam do centro de ski de Navacerrada, 1950 metros, nem sequer neve artificial




Cordilheira Ibérica, webcam do centro de ski de Valdezcaray, 2000 metros, somente neve artificial




Cordilheira dos Pirineos, webcam do refugio de montanha de Ángel Orús, 2150 metros, sem nada de neve 




O tema da neve nao está segurado na península ibérica a essas altitudes. Lembrem que o ano pasado aconteceu algo semelhante, e no inverno do 2007 foi aínda pior. Nos últimos 5 ano, 3 foram maus, sem apenas neve.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2012 às 15:35)

Ferreiro disse:


> O tema da neve nao está segurado na península ibérica a essas altitudes. Lembrem que o ano pasado aconteceu algo semelhante, e no inverno do 2007 foi aínda pior. Nos últimos 5 ano, 3 foram maus, sem apenas neve.



Sem haver precipitação não há milagres. Isto não é uma situação normal, muito longe disso. A título de exemplo: o passado mês de Dezembro, nas Penhas Douradas, teve apenas 37% da precipitação que seria normal, noutras montanhas a situação terá sido semelhante ou até pior.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Jan 2012 às 15:01)

Dan disse:


> Sem haver precipitação não há milagres. Isto não é uma situação normal, muito longe disso. A título de exemplo: o passado mês de Dezembro, nas Penhas Douradas, teve apenas 37% da precipitação que seria normal, noutras montanhas a situação terá sido semelhante ou até pior.



Sim, dezembro foi muito seco, mas novembro foi úmido. Aconteceu que as temperaturas foram temperadas assim que a neve nao puido acumular na montanha.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Jan 2012 às 11:36)

Resumo de dezembro, mais de 800 estaçoes meteorológicas oficiais (AEMET) dispostas de menor temperatura media a maior

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-mensual/2011-12/?order=t.tmed-ASC

Os locais (realmente portos de montanha) mais frío foram

Alto de los Leones 1532 metros 1.51ºC
Navacerrada 1894 metros 1.78ºC
Cerezo de Arriba 1860 metros 1.79ºC

Entre os locais habitados os mais fríos foram

Cerler (provincia de Huesca) 1600 metros 2.62ºC
Cedrillas (provincia de Teruel) 1380 metros 3.27ºC

Se têm curiosidade, Puebla de Sanabria (El Puente) 910 metros teve uma media de 3.73ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Jan 2012 às 09:00)

Um día mais Puebla de Sanabria é a estaçao meteorológica mais fría de Espanha, hoje e ontem com -9ºC. Contudo, as temperaturas durante as horas de sol sao altísimas atingimdo os 15ºC com freqüência e inclusive os 18.6ºC (o día 5 de janeiro).

Os últimos 7 días


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jan 2012 às 16:31)

Inverno pessimo em neve na cordilheira Cantábrica e no resto de cordilheiras. Ja quase a metade de janeiro.

Fuente De 1840 metros, cordilheira Cantábrica, agora


----------



## duero (16 Jan 2012 às 23:21)

Todas las provincias españolas superan los 1000 metros de altitud excepto La Coruña y Valladolid, las provincias marítimas en la mayor parte de los casos tienen su capital a la orilla del mar lo cual las hace poco representativas de su realidad provincial, algo notorio tanto en las zonas litorales del Norte del país, como en Cataluña, Valencia y provincias como Málaga, ya que las capitales provinciales suelen encontrarse en la zona mas cálida de la provincia.

Había escrito un mensaje mucho mas largo, pero al ir a colocarlo se me borró.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jan 2012 às 14:55)

Hoje, depois da nevada.


----------



## duero (17 Jan 2012 às 17:39)

Ferreiro disse:


> Hoje, depois da nevada.



Que extraño, nunca había visto un mapa así, donde el Sistema Central tiene mucha mayor cubierta de nieve que el Pirineo y la Cordillera Cantábrica. 

No se si habría sucedido alguna vez.


----------



## Bergidum (17 Jan 2012 às 19:33)

duero disse:


> Que extraño, nunca había visto un mapa así, donde el Sistema Central tiene mucha mayor cubierta de nieve que el Pirineo y la Cordillera Cantábrica.
> 
> No se si habría sucedido alguna vez.



Sucede de vez en cuando, en años escasos de nieve, cuando una situación fría afecta a alguna parte de la península.  La borrasca solo afectó bien a la mitad sur peninsular. en mi zona quedamos sin casi nada...


----------



## duero (17 Jan 2012 às 23:36)

Bergidum disse:


> Sucede de vez en cuando, en años escasos de nieve, cuando una situación fría afecta a alguna parte de la península.  La borrasca solo afectó bien a la mitad sur peninsular. en mi zona quedamos sin casi nada...



Y tanto, en Fornela este año está siendo pésimo, creo que nevó un día a comienzo de año, pero ahora hay alguna nieve en las cumbres, por lo demás, la Navidad tuvo días con temperaturas muy altas por el día, aunque luego por la noche refrescaba bastante. 

Salvo a mediados de Diciembre que algo cayó el resto ni una gota.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Jan 2012 às 16:47)

Pouco fica ja da nevada no interior da península.
Hoje Navarredonda de Gredos 1560 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Jan 2012 às 13:23)

Ferreiro disse:


> Hoje, depois da nevada.



5 días depois da nevada, somente fica esta neve (cor vermelho)


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Jan 2012 às 16:52)

Desolador aspecto das cordilheiras espanholas/portuguesas a finais de janeiro. Neve em cor vermelho





Somente os montes Pirineos (e Sierra Nevada) têm neve, ainda assim em geral pouco o nada a menos de 2000 metros, especialmente na vertiente sul. 
Llanos del Hospital (1800 metros) é um dos locais mais nivosos dos Pirineos sul, e este ano fica assim


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Jan 2012 às 09:51)

Por fim neva na vertente sul dos montes Pirineos. 
Nesta webcam Benasque 1100 metros e Cerler 1500 metros. Por incrível que pareça é a primeira nevada do inverno nos dous locais, e tivemos que esperar a quase fevereiro!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Fev 2012 às 18:28)

Temperaturas medias de mais de 800 estaçoes de AEMET

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-...t.tmed-ASC&label=temperaturas&Filtrar=Filtrar

Os locais mais fríos foram

Cerezo de Arriba 0.31ºC
Alto de los Leones 1.07ºC
Arties 1.36ºC
La Hoya 1.55ºC
San Isidro 1.59ºC
Navacerrada 1.74ºC
La Molina 1.78ºC

Somente esses locais tiveram media inferior 2ºC. Todos sao locais de montanha a mais de 1500 metros e deshabitados. A execçao é Arties 1185 metros, uma aldeia na vertente norte dos Pirineos.

Puebla de Sanabria (El Puente) 2.57ºC

Na provincia de Soria todas as estaçoes tiveram media superior a 3ºC
http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-....tmed-DESC&label=temperaturas&Filtrar=Filtrar

Os mais quentes foram

Rincón de la Victoria 14.68ºc
Motril 14.35ºC
Adra 14.31ºC

Fevereiro promete ser mais frío


----------



## duero (7 Fev 2012 às 21:16)

Entre las capitales de provincia la mas fría resultó ser VALLADOLID con una media de enero de 2'93, un grado inferior a la media.

Soprendentemente VALLADOLID a 735 metros de altitud ha tenido una media inferior a ciudades que se encuentran a mas de 1000 metros y con medias generalmente mas frías, como AVILA, SEGOVIA o SORIA.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Fev 2012 às 21:54)

duero disse:


> Entre las capitales de provincia la mas fría resultó ser VALLADOLID con una media de enero de 2'93, un grado inferior a la media.
> 
> Soprendentemente VALLADOLID a 735 metros de altitud ha tenido una media inferior a ciudades que se encuentran a mas de 1000 metros y con medias generalmente mas frías, como AVILA, SEGOVIA o SORIA.



Sin duda debido a la niebla. También Zamora destacó con 3.4ºC. Y en Portugal Bragança supongo que habrá sido también fría.

Febrero va a ser mucho más frío que enero en general.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Fev 2012 às 16:21)

Dados climatológicos de Navarra, provabelmente a regiao mais fría de Espanha (pelo menos nas mesmas condiçoes de altitude)

http://meteo.navarra.es/climatologia/fichasclimaticasaut.cfm

Exemplo, Aralar 1344 metros

http://meteo.navarra.es/climatologia/fichasclimaticasaut_estacion.cfm?IDEstacion=22

Mínima absoluta -15ºC e mes mais frío janeiro com 0.6ºC

Erremendia 1047 metros, mais fría em mínima absoluta por estar em sitio favorabel á inversao termica. Mas o mes mais frío é somente 1.1ºC

http://meteo.navarra.es/climatologia/fichasclimaticasaut_estacion.cfm?IDEstacion=249

Nem sequer na regiao mais fría e nos locais mais favorabeis á inversao térmica se descende de 0ºC em media. Para isso ha que subir á alta montanha.


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2012 às 18:00)

Ferreiro disse:


> Sin duda debido a la niebla. También Zamora destacó con 3.4ºC. Y en Portugal Bragança supongo que habrá sido también fría.
> 
> Febrero va a ser mucho más frío que enero en general.



Do relatório do IM, Bragança: 

Média da máxima: 9,25ºC;

Média da mínima: -2,01ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Fev 2012 às 08:51)

Mínimas absolutas deste inverno em capitais provinciais espanholas (AEMET) + a portuguesa Bragança, todas elas conseguidas na vaga de frío de fevereiro.
Por curiosidade Bragança tería um meritorio 6º posto, por cima de Soria, Segovia, Salamanca e León

*Teruel -10.8ºC*
Albacete -10.4ºC
Burgos -10.0ºC
Granada -9.9ºC
Avila -8.9ºC
*Bragança -8.8ºC*
Zamora -8.7ºC
Huesca -8.5ºC
Soria -8.4ºC
Segovia -8.4ºC
Salamanca -8.4ºC
León -8.4ºC
Lleida -8.2ºC
Cuenca -8.1ºC
Girona -8.1ºC
Palencia -7.3ºC
Valladolid -6.6ºC
Pamplona -6.0ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2012 às 09:31)

A estação de Bragança (IM) registou, no passado dia 13, um valor mínimo de -9,2ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Fev 2012 às 12:03)

Obrigado, Dan.

A listagem definitiva fica assim (adiciono Madrid cidade e aeroporto)

*Teruel -10.8ºC*
Albacete -10.4ºC
Burgos -10.0ºC
Granada -9.9ºC
*Bragança -9.2ºC*
Avila -8.9ºC
Zamora -8.7ºC
Huesca -8.5ºC
Soria -8.4ºC
Segovia -8.4ºC
Salamanca -8.4ºC
León -8.4ºC
Lleida/Lérida -8.2ºC
Cuenca -8.1ºC
Girona/Gerona -8.1ºC
Madrid (aeroporto Barajas) -7.4ºC
Palencia -7.3ºC
Valladolid -6.6ºC
Pamplona -6.0ºC
Madrid (Retiro, centro da cidade) -4.5ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Mar 2012 às 12:35)

Resumo climatológico oficial Fevereiro 2012, segundo AEMET

http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2012/03/climatologicofebrero2012

Com uma media de 6ºC em todo o territorio nacional resultou ser o fevereiro mais frío desde 1956!!!!


As temperaturas medias nas capitais provincias mais frías (nao há dados de Burgos, Avila e Segovia neste enlace)
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclim...ind=&ord=REV&verb=no&year=2012&mes=02&months=

Soria 1082 metros 1.8ºC
Teruel 900 metros 1.9ºC
Salamanca 793 metros 2.6ºC


----------



## duero (6 Mar 2012 às 16:07)

Al contrario de la norma general en la que Febrero ha sido mas frío que Enero, en la ciudad de Valladolid (la capital provincial mas fría en Enero), el mes de Febrero ha resultado tener una temperatura mas templada que Enero, con una media aproximada de 3'5ºC, frente a los 2'9ºC de Enero.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Mar 2012 às 23:49)

Ferreiro disse:


> Resumo climatológico oficial Fevereiro 2012, segundo AEMET
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2012/03/climatologicofebrero2012
> 
> ...



Ja publicaram as tempereturas medias das outras 3 cidades,

Burgos 1.3
Avila 1.3
Segovia 2.0


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Mar 2012 às 15:15)

duero disse:


> Al contrario de la norma general en la que Febrero ha sido mas frío que Enero, en la ciudad de Valladolid (la capital provincial mas fría en Enero), el mes de Febrero ha resultado tener una temperatura mas templada que Enero, con una media aproximada de 3'5ºC, frente a los 2'9ºC de Enero.



Em Braganca aconteceu o mesmo, debido as neboas. Braganca, Zamora e Valladolid foram as unicas cidadees ibericas com janeiro mais frio que fevereiro.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Mar 2012 às 10:04)

Ao fim nevou na vertente sul dos montes Pirineos, aínda que tivemos que esperar até finais de março.
Hoje em Benasque 1100 metros e Cerler 1500 metros, dos pouquísimos días com neve no solo neste 2011/2012.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mar 2012 às 12:56)

Evidentemente neve de finais de março pouco tempo permanece no solo, e aínda que a nevada foi forte, superior os 50 cm, ja quase nao fica nada nem sequer em Cerler a 1500 metros.


----------



## Pek (29 Mai 2012 às 10:38)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*



Ferreiro disse:


> Y si tienes interes en Meteored he pedido alguna foto de un pueblo español a 1000 metros nevado un 10 de octubre. Quizás en el periodo glacial, lo malo que entonces no habia cámaras de fotos,



Ya tienes respuesta:







Nieve cuajada a 1000 msnm en el norte de León el 15 de septiembre de 1975 y los días 3 y 4 de junio de 1984.
Ha pasado el tiempo pero no parece el período glacial, la verdad 

Mapas de aquellos días:

15 de septiembre












3 de junio de 1984


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mai 2012 às 11:42)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Lo siento, pero no me lo creo, es el típico comentario tipo: me cuentan los vecinos o el abuelo del pueblo que en tal fecha nevó a tal altura no sé cuántos centímetros.
Por otra parte, con esos mapas no veo nieve cuajada a 1000 metros en la provincias de León y Palencia el 15 de octubre de 1975 de ninguna manera. 
Por supuesto de este tipo de comentarios nunca hay fotos, ni prensa escrita, cuando hubieran sido noticia en todos los periódicos de la época.
Como ya he dicho muchas veces yo soy de la zona, y nunca he visto tal cosa. En todo caso, los 70 fueron un periodo más frío que el actual.

Por otra parte, de los Apeninos hemos visto pruebas gráficas de este año, no de hace 35 años, con lo cual deduzco que si ahora en los Apeninos nieva a 1000 metros, entonces hace 35 años podría haberlo hecho a 700/800 metros. Yo de la cantábrica desde que sigo el clima nunca las he conseguido ver. De hecho este año fue noticia porque en Cebreiro nevó a 1300 metros un 25 de octubre, cosa que no sucedía desde hacía muchísimos años. Y Cebreiro está a 1300 metros, a 1000 metros (Villablino) no consiguió ni ver copos. 
Saludos, y sigue soñando que el norte de España tiene un clima escandinavo que es muy divertido.

Ogimet de aquel 15 de octubre 2012. León 914 metros máxima de 12ºC y mínima de 5ºC.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodr...pa&ind=&ord=REV&ano=1975&mes=10&day=15&ndays=


----------



## Pek (29 Mai 2012 às 12:06)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*



Ferreiro disse:


> Lo siento, pero no me lo creo, es el típico comentario tipo: me cuentan los vecinos o el abuelo del pueblo que en tal fecha nevó a tal altura no sé cuántos centímetros.
> Por otra parte, con esos mapas no veo nieve cuajada a 1000 metros a mediado de octubre de ninguna manera.
> Por supuesto de este tipo de comentarios nunca hay fotos, ni prensa escrita, cuando hubieran sido noticia en todos los periódicos de la época.



Lo que tú digas 






Hemeroteca del ABC. Uno de los periódicos más importantes de este país, no cualquiera regional o comarcal

http://hemeroteca.abc.es/nav/Navigate.exe/hemeroteca/madrid/abc/1975/09/16/043.html

La noticia dice literalmente: "En la Cordillera Cantábrica, y más concretamente en los Picos de Europa, se registraron considerables nevadas que han afectado al puerto de Pontón, entre León y Asturias." 
Nota: El puerto del Pontón tiene una cota máxima de 1280 msnm, así que a 1000 msnm pudo haber cuajado la nieve perfectamente:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerto_del_Pontón


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mai 2012 às 12:11)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

No lo digo yo, lo dice Ogimet y lo dice también el periódico LITERALMENTE: nieve en el Puerto del Pontón, 1300 metros, sin especificar si cuajó o no, sólo especifica que CUAJÓ en Cabeza de Manzaneda  a partir de 1500 metros!!!, monte Aramo en Asturias (este monte alcanza 1700 metros).
Si hubiera nevado en pueblos y ciudades, no habrían nombrado un puerto de montaña, ni picos de montaña, habrían puesto fotos y comentarios acerca de la nevada en esos pueblos.

Yo sigo sin ver fotos de pueblos nevados a 1000 metros, el periódico sólo hace referencia a lugares a demasiado altitud.

Sigue soñando


----------



## Pek (29 Mai 2012 às 12:23)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*



Ferreiro disse:


> No lo digo yo, lo dice Ogimet y lo dice también el periódico LITERALMENTE: nieve en el Puerto del Pontón, 1300 metros, sin especificar si cuajó o no, sólo especifica que CUAJÓ en Cabeza de Manzaneda (1500 metros), monte Aramo en Asturias (también 1700 metros)
> Si hubiera nevado en pueblos y ciudades, no habrían nombrado un puerto de montaña, habrían puesto fotos y comentarios acerca de la nevada en los lugares habitados
> 
> 
> ...



LITERALMENTE lo que dice la noticia es esto: ""En la Cordillera Cantábrica, y más concretamente en los Picos de Europa, *se registraron considerables nevadas que han afectado al puerto de Pontón*, entre León y Asturias." 

Cuando se dice que un puerto de montaña, en este caso el Pontón (1280 msnm), recibió considerables nevadas que lo afectaron, es que cuajó y que provocó incidencias. *Es de cajón * Más que nada por asuntos de tráfico y circulación de los coches. Pero bueno, ok, no ocurrió, ni cuajó la nieve ni nada de nada. Lo que tú digas 

Coméntaselo a Llapazo a ver qué tal...

Por cierto, estamos hablando de *septiembre*, no de octubre.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mai 2012 às 12:28)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*



Pek disse:


> Cuando se dice que un puerto de montaña, en este caso el Pontón (1280 msnm), recibió considerables nevadas que lo afectaron, es que cuajó y que provocó incidencias. *Es de cajón * Más que nada por asuntos de tráfico y circulación de los coches. Pero bueno, ok, no ocurrió, ni cuajó la nieve ni nada de nada. Lo que tú digas
> 
> Coméntaselo a Llapazo a ver qué tal...



Si es que no dice en ningún momento que cuajó en el Pontón, jajaja, eso lo añades tú, el periódico sólo lo dice de Cabeza de Manzaneda a partir de 1500 metros y del monte Aramo (1700 metros).
Y repito que no lo digo yo, lo dice el periódico 
En todo caso me da igual si cuajó o no en el Pontón, yo quiero ver imágenes y noticias de pueblos nevados a 1000 metros (Villablino, Riaño, etc.) en años recientes como hemos visto en los Apeninos.
Pobre home.

Ademais que todo isto acho que nao é de interesse para os portugueses.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mai 2012 às 12:46)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Como o meu compatriota está convencido que o norte de España (cordilheira Cantábrica) tem um clima tipo escandinavo, e tem umas nevadas propias de outras latitudes mais ao norte e absolutamente excepcionais no resto do sul de Europa, imagems de hoje de Espanha e Grecia.

Picos de Europa hoje, picos de 2650 metros (a casa/refugio da imagem está a 2060 metros) e 43º de latitude norte





Montes Grammos, Grecia, hoje a menor altitude (2500 metro o pico mais alto) e menor latitude (40º norte), embora maior coberta de neve. É destacavel que a webcam está a 1300 metros.
http://www.grammos.com/live.html


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2012 às 12:53)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*






Fonte: http://www.nicif.pt/prosepe/docs/FolhaViva/JFV44.pdf


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mai 2012 às 16:06)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

O meu caro compatriota Pek dedicou muito tempo no foro espanhol Meteored e tambem em Metept a falar de que Espanha é muito mais frío que Italia e Grecia a igualdade de latitude e altitude, é em realidade é um completo ignorante.

O 15 de outubro nao somente nevou nos Apeninos norte a pouca altitude (menos de 500 metros), os seguintes días inclusive a latitude de 40º norte nevou na Grecia, Bulgaria e Turquía a somente 200 metros em todos eses países com neve no solo!!!

Todos estes mapas e videos foram postos no foro de seguimento de Europa 2011






TURQUÍA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=a3O16HKEOCQ

BULGARIA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zGErfLie9FI

GRECIA
http://forum.snowreport.gr/showthread.php?26145

Pek, busca en el norte de España a ver si encuentras nieve cuajada a 200 metros un 17 de octubre 
Has tenido que retroceder 35 años atrás para encontrar nieve cuajada a 1500 metros en Manzaneda, y quizás (no es seguro) a 1300 metros en Pontón, de risa.


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2012 às 18:17)

Desculpem o «Offtopic», mas Gerofil, essa referência é extraordinária!
Foi a época da chamada « Small Ice Age».
Aconteceu não só por cá, mas como em inúmeros países.

Aguardo por mais informações ( no tópico certo) sobre a nossa meteorologia de épocas passadas.


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2012 às 19:46)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*



Ferreiro disse:


> Has tenido que retroceder 35 años atrás para encontrar nieve cuajada a 1500 metros en Manzaneda, y quizás (no es seguro) a 1300 metros en Pontón, de risa.



Estas a exagerar bastante com esse tipo de comentários. Nevadas em outubro não são nada de extraordinário a cotas superiores a 1000m, mesmo aqui em Portugal. Claro que a Península Ibérica não está no ártico, mas também ainda não tem um clima equatorial.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mai 2012 às 20:03)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*



Dan disse:


> Estas a exagerar bastante com esse tipo de comentários. Nevadas em outubro não são nada de extraordinário a cotas superiores a 1000m, mesmo aqui em Portugal. Claro que a Península Ibérica não está no ártico, mas também ainda não tem um clima equatorial.



O clima da península ibérica nao é equatorial. Eu nunca disse tal coisa.

Embora, eu sim acho extraordinario nevadas no solo a primeiros de outubro na península ibérica a 1000 metros, e a proba é o titular do periódico, ja que foi noticia aquele día uma nevada no solo a 1500 metros. 
A finais de outubro ja é mais provavel a neve no solo, embora tampouco é algo frecuente, ja que de novo a nevada no solo do 25 de outubro de 2011 em Cebreiro (1300 metros) foi grande noticia na prensa galega.  Provavelmente a nevada a menor altitude da última década em outubro, e aínda assim a 1000 metros foi todo chuva.
Eu a día de hoje aínda nao tenho nenhum documento gráfico (prensa, reports e dados de meteorología ou fotos) que demostre que nevou a primeiros de outubro no solo e a 1000 metros de altitude. Flocos de neve, posivel (aínda que dificil), mas neve no solo aínda nao vi nenhum documento.


----------



## Pek (29 Mai 2012 às 20:26)

Ferreiro disse:


> Embora, eu sim acho extraordinario nevadas no solo a primeiros de outubro na península ibérica a 1000 metros, e a proba é o titular do periódico, ja que foi noticia aquele día uma nevada no solo a 1500 metros.



Y dale, la noticia del periódico es de *septiembre*!. Del día 16 de septiembre más concretamente. Y habla de zonas afectadas por la nieve a, como mínimo, 1280 msnm. También habla de una nevada en Manzaneda el 31 de agosto de 1974.

Las nevadas citadas por Llapazo son de nieve cuajada a 1000 msnm en el norte de León el 15 de *septiembre* de 1975 y los días 3 y 4 de *junio *de 1984.. Y los mapas de wetterzentrale que he puesto también son de esas fechas.

Eso de criticar  sin leer es que es ya el colmo.  Empieza a leer de nuevo, anda...


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mai 2012 às 20:31)

Pek disse:


> Y dale, la noticia del periódico es de *septiembre*!. Del día 16 de septiembre más concretamente.
> 
> Las nevadas citadas por Llapazo son de nieve cuajada a 1000 msnm en el norte de León el 15 de *septiembre* de 1975 y los días 3 y 4 de *junio *de 1984..
> 
> Eso de criticar  sin leer es que es ya el colmo.  Empieza a leer de nuevo, anda...



Y? Teclee mal la fecha, la noticia del periódico es de septiembre de 1975.  No cambia nada. ¿Donde están las pruebas gráficas, los synops, las fotos del 15 de septiembre de 1975 de esos pueblos y villas a 1000 metros y con nieve???? Eso tuvo que salir en todos los periódicos de la época. No publicaron nada, porque no existieron tales nevadas a esa cota. Aún más, no hay una sola foto en todo el foro de Meteored (activo desde 2003) de un pueblo español a 1000 metros nevado EN LA PRIMERA MITAD DE OCTUBRE. Y te irrites lo que te irrites no la vas a encontrar, porque no existe, al menos en épocas recientes. 

Sigo esperando.


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2012 às 21:16)

No dia 20 ou 21 de Outubro de 2009 nevou bem na Serra da Estrela (aos 2000 metros), ou seja, há menos de 3 anos. Certamente no passado nevou outras vezes. Não me surpreende nada que a neve aos 1000 metros seja um pouco menos rara no norte de Espanha em Outubro. Até ficaria surpreendido se assim não fosse.

Já agora, há um tópico dedicado a isso, de neve fora de época:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/neve-fora-de-epoca-de-maio-outubro-4583.html

Quanto ao que o Gerofil pôs, bastante interessante, desconhecia alguns pormenores, merece um tópico dedicado em breve.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mai 2012 às 21:26)

Vince disse:


> No dia 20 ou 21 de Outubro de 2009 nevou bem na Serra da Estrela (aos 2000 metros), ou seja, há menos de 3 anos. Certamente no passado nevou outras vezes. Não me surpreende nada que a neve aos 1000 metros seja um pouco menos rara no norte de Espanha em Outubro. Até ficaria surpreendido se assim não fosse.
> 
> Já agora, há um tópico dedicado a isso, de neve fora de época:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/neve-fora-de-epoca-de-maio-outubro-4583.html
> ...



Interesante tópico (que nao conhecia). Embora, Vince, tes que reconhecer que de 2000 metros a 1000 metros há muita diferença.
Se tes interese na neve em Espanha no outubro de 2009 olha o seguimento no foro Meteored:
http://foro.tiempo.com/castilla-y-leon-octubre-de-2009-t108390.384.html  Nevou no Sistema Central (Avila) a 2000 metros, e na cordilheira Cantábrica (Palencia e León) a 1700 metros. 

O foro espanhol Meteored ( http://foro.tiempo.com/) leva activo dende o 2003, e dende entao, ja 10 anos, nao conseguiram nunca uma foto ou documento de neve na primeira metade de outubro a 1000 metros. Flocos pode ser, mas neve no solo no século XXI nunca. Lamento a irritaçao de Pek, mas eu nao vou ocultar a realidade.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Set 2012 às 15:25)

Este verao foi muito seco nos Pirineus. As seguintes imagens do pico Posets (mais de 3300 metros, o segundo mais elevado da cordilheira) acreditam

JUNHO




JULho




AGOSTO


----------



## Norther (3 Set 2012 às 19:25)

Eu fui este ano ao Aneto o ponto mais alto dos Pirenéus com 3404 metros e pude comprovar que foi um ano mais seco, neve só em cima do glaciar do Aneto e muito pouca.



 

vista do cimo do Aneto para o cume Maldito


 


Também encontrei no Glaciar uma corrente de água com muito caudal que entrava num buraco no gelo sem contar que por cima do glaciar tambem escorria muita.



 



 

Fiz um filme com fotos da ascensão 


Encontrei esta noticia:

El glaciar del Aneto pierde un metro de espesor en su punto de mayor grosor en sólo un año

Que los glaciares del Pirineo están heridos de muerte no es una novedad, y que de aquí al 2040 seguramente no quede ni un sólo glaciar activo y que cada 20 años los glaciares pirenaicos activos se reducen a la mitad es un hecho. Ya he hablado de la defunción de algunos: la degradación de glaciar a helero del ancient glacier du neouvielle o la mera reducción a ventisquero del glaciar del Bachimala.

Pero si algún glaciar queda en los Pirineos con la categoría de tal, capaz de tarde en tarde generar grietas y tener metros y metros de grosor de hielo activo es el del Aneto, el conjunto de glaciares de la cara norte del Aneto, junt a los de la zona norte del Perdido y el glaciar del Vignemale, podrían considerarse como los últimos focos de resistencia del glaciarismo pirenaico y los que se esperan que duren más.

Ahora bien, en una reciente salida al Pirineo, he podido comprobar como el glaciar del Aneto en uno de los puntos en los que más grosor acumula, en la rimaya del collado Coronas este ha perdido grosor con respecto al año pasado.

En las siguientes fotos tomadas prácticamente en el mismo sitio y casi con el mismo ángulo se puede comprobar.

podes ler e ver aqui:  http://www.joserodriguez.info/bloc/?p=3569

Temos que nos habituar, não podemos fazer nada


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Set 2012 às 21:22)

Obrigado, Northern

Temperaturas de agosto en aldeias do sistema ibérico (donde estao os locais mais fríos de Espanha segundo o meu caro compatriota Pek). Sao as medias das máximas.

SORIA 
La Riba de Escalote 1042 metros 30,06ºC
Liceras 1150 metros 29,77ºC
Barriomartín La Póveda 1260 metros 28,63ºC

TERUEL
Albarracín 1130 metros 32,21ºC
Cedrillas 1380 metros 29,4ºC
Jabaloyas 1430 metros 28,84ºC

Sao dados oficiais de AEMET: 
http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-...ncia=Soria&label=temperaturas&Filtrar=Filtrar
http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-...cia=Teruel&label=temperaturas&Filtrar=Filtrar

Para que poidam comparar
Evora 34ºC
Castelo Branco 32,4ºC
Bragança 28,2ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Out 2012 às 12:33)

Primeiras imagens de aldeias nevadas en Espanha

CERLER 1500 metros




LLANAVES 1400 metros




Na Europa Central nevou a 100 metros, mais aínda assim aquí na Espanha a gente está convencida de que Espanha é o país de Europa donde mais neva, donde mais frío faz, donde mais tormentas acontecem, as nosas cidades sao as que têm mais días de geadas... Aquí na España a gente é assim, convencida de que Espanha é sempre o melhor en todo (clima,cocinha, deportes, cultura, universidades, superioridade racial...) . No que de verdade somos um número 1 é em prepotencia e orgulho.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2012 às 21:41)

Ferreiro disse:


> ...mais aínda assim aquí na Espanha a gente está convencida de que Espanha é o país de Europa donde mais neva, donde mais frío faz, donde mais tormentas acontecem, as nosas cidades sao as que têm mais días de geadas... Aquí na España a gente é assim, convencida de que Espanha é sempre o melhor en todo (clima,cocinha, deportes, cultura, universidades, superioridade racial...) . No que de verdade somos um número 1 é em *prepotencia e orgulho*.



Ferreiro, prepotência é continuares com a lenga lenga do costume.
Deixa-te de "picar" outros colegas do fórum e limita-te a mostrar a realidade.

*Boas imagens*


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Dez 2012 às 13:53)

Logo dos ultimos anos com pouca neve nas montanhas ibéricas, parece que este ano vai ser melhor. Ao fim um bom começo de temporada. A regiao com mais neve é agora o vale de Arán, fermoso vale na vertente norte dos Pirineos e pertencente a Espanha.

Webcam agora (os locais a 1200 metros mais ou menos)


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Dez 2012 às 16:08)

Até agora e em que pesse a um inicio de dezembro frío, nas cidades espanholas pouca neve.

Burgos 890 metros teve varios días com flocos, mas somente 1 día con neve no solo e menos de 1 cm de espesura
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2012&mes=12&day=15&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

León 926 metros somente 1 día com espesura de menos de 1 cm
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2012&mes=12&day=15&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Reinosa, considerada a cidade espanhola mais fría, nenhum día de neve


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Jan 2013 às 20:49)

Por certo, que outro janeiro mais, como sempre desde que eu participo no foro Meteopt, a maioria das estaçoes de ski espanholas com problemas por falta de neve. Das 5 estaçoes da Cordilheira Cantábrica, 3 estao pechadas por nao ter neve (Manzaneda, Leitariegos e Alto Campoo, está última muito perto da cidade de Reinosa), e as 2 que estao abertas (Pajares e San Isidro) o estao com poucos km e em boa parte debido á neve artificial. O mesmo acontece no Sistema Central e Ibérico. O Pirineo está um pouco melhor (tambem tem mais altitude), sobre todo a vertente norte (Baqueira Beret).


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jan 2013 às 13:50)

Ao fim uma nevada grande na vertente sul dos montes Pirineus. Na vertente norte é mais habitual que acumulem bastante neve, porem na vertente sul somente ocorre cada x anos.

Benasque (Huesca) 1140 metros, foto da terça feira, agora diminuiu um pouco o espesor


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Jan 2013 às 13:45)

Importante reducçao da espessura de neve em Benasque somente 4 días depois da forte nevada.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Jan 2013 às 15:53)

Nevou de novo muito nos Pirineus. Agora Benasque





Porem como sempre afirmo, a neve na Espanha a 1000 metros permanece pouco tempo no solo como regra geral, e a proba é que em Cantalojas 1320 metros, Sistema Central ja está derretendo






Nas capitais provinciais e cidades grande é muito pior, assim Burgos, normalmente a cidade com mais neve leva um inverno desastroso com somente 3 días com neve no solo e uma espessura máxima inferior a 1 cm:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2013&mes=1&day=24&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2012&mes=12&day=24&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Jan 2013 às 21:34)

Agora mesmo e aínda que o inverno começou seco e temperado podemos ja afirmar que as montanhas do norte de Espanha têm o inverno com mais neve desde 2009. 
A imagem do satélite





Fora das areas de montanha, nas cidades e capitais provinciais importantes é outra historia distinta, e como quase sempre o número de dias com neve no solo é escasso.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2013 às 00:54)

Uma importante evento de neve que ocorreu na serra Nevada nos passados dias 19 e 20 de Janeiro.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Fev 2013 às 15:17)

Muitisima neve, cada vez mais nos Pireneus, tambem na Cordilheira Cantábrica muita neve, nada que ver com os anos anteriores. Ao fim uma temporada boa para o ski na cordilheira Cantábrica.

Lembrareis que os 2 anos anteriores as webcams de Benasque 1140 metros e Cerler 1540 metros quase sempre estavam sem neve, pelo contrario este ano estao nevadas muitos dias 

BENASQUE



CERLER




Sem embargo, fora das areas de montanha, a neve segue tao esquiva como sempre, apenas chega as cidades, inclusive em Burgos é dificil que permaneça no solo, a webcam agora


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Mar 2013 às 20:14)

O inverno foi extraodinariamente chuvoso na Espanha, e nas montanhas o mais nevoso das últimas decadas, porem foi temperado. Em Burgos, considerada a cidade mais fría do país (falo de cidades importantes) a mínima dos últimos 12 meses nao atingiu nem sequer os -5ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Mar 2013 às 20:18)

Em quanto á neve em Burgos (tambem considerada a cidade importante mais nevosa da Espanha), segundo Ogimet 12 días com neve no solo no aeroporto, com una espessura máxima de 10 cm.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2013&mes=3&day=22&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2013&mes=2&day=21&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2013&mes=1&day=22&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2012&mes=11&day=23&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Mar 2013 às 13:22)

Em Madrid aeroporto

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2013&mes=3&day=25&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2013&mes=2&day=23&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2013&mes=1&day=24&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2012&mes=12&day=25&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Días com neve no solo: 0 días
Días com flocos: 1 día


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Mar 2013 às 23:41)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2013*

Let's see. T max < 0ºC

*AMSTERDAM * -4 metros

INVERNO 2012-2013 *12 dias *
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062400-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=03&day=15&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062400-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=02&day=12&
ndays=31

INVERNO 2011-2012 *12 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062400-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=02&day=15&ndays=31

INVERNO 2010-2011 *9 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062400-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=12&day=25&ndays=31

INVERNO 2009-2010 *10 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062400-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=02&day=20&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062400-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=20&ndays=31

*AMSTERDAM TOTAL 2009-2013* *43 dias* con T Max < 0ºC


*BURGOS * 890 metros

INVERNO 2012-2013 *0 dias*

INVERNO 2011-2012 *6 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080750-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31

INVERNO 2010-2011 *1 dia*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080750-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

INVERNO 2009-2010 *8 dias* neste inverno Burgos bateu o seu record de mínima num mes de dezembro. Foi um inverno históricos, fazia muitos anos que nao havia um inverno tao frío.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080750-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080750-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=29&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080750-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

*BURGOS TOTAL 2009-2013* *15 dias* com T Max < 0ºC

Esta mesma informaçao publiqueina no foro espanhol Meteored e depois de recibir muitos insultos de varios participantes, especialmente de Bergidum (ele foi quen afirmou no foro da diversidade climatica que Espanha é un país mais frío que os nosos vezinhos do norte), apagaram a informaçao. E a apagaram simplesmente porque nao soportam que uma cidade como Amsterdam tenha muitos mais dias com T Max < 0ºC que uma espanhola a 1000 metros de altitude.
O pior de todo é que Amsterdam nao é a cidade da Holanda mais fría em T Max (Groningen ou Maastricht sao mais frias), porem Burgos sim é a cidade espanhola mais fría em T Max (mais fria que Soria, Ávila ou Segovia)


----------



## J.S. (26 Mar 2013 às 07:28)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2013*



Ferreiro disse:


> Let's see. T max < 0ºC
> 
> *AMSTERDAM * -4 metros
> 
> ...



That is correct: Amsterdam Schiphol is a bit renowned for a heatisle effect. LAst year we had a daytime max of -6 on the very same day Amsterdam Schiphol went above zero for that effect. After having -17 or so, like us, at night. I looked at your list and thought: they did not get many icedays! If you look at Groningen, I think you can easily add 6-7 days on average.
Again: this is all not impressive at all. Just compare NL with other places for the lattitude: only west canada and the brittish isles are milder.

May be this is funny for an argument on that forum: how about the coldest month in winter ever?
In De Bilt, again certainly not the coldest place these are the extrema:

November 0,6 C
December -5,7 C
January: -7,0 C
February: -6,7 C
March -2,3 C

Average monthly temperatures.

Coldest winter (dec-feb): 1830: -3,2 C and then 1963: -3,1 C.

I am pretty sure none of the Meseta places come even close to these values. Comparing with UK is more fruitfull: in these winters England was 4-7 C warmer on average then the Netherlands. 
Longest snowcover last 100 years: 71 days.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mar 2013 às 09:38)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2013*

Porem Burgos é excepcionalmente fría na Meseta espanhola. As demais cidades têm muitas menos T Max < 0ºC.

*Valladolid 735 metros*

Inverno 2012-2013 *0 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=081410-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=03&day=16&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=081410-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=02&day=13&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=081410-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=01&day=13&ndays=31

INVERNO 2011-2012 *0 dias* Nem sequer com a siberiana de fevereiro atingiu maxima negativa
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=081410-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=081410-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=30&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=081410-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

INVERNO 2010-2011 *0 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=081410-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=081410-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=29&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=081410-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

INVERNO 2009-2010 *0 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=081410-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=081410-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=29&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=081410-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

*Total 2009-2013 0 dias *


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mar 2013 às 09:50)

*León 914 metros 
*
INVERNO 2012-2013 *0 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080550-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=03&day=15&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080550-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=02&day=12&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080550-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=01&day=12&ndays=31

INVERNO 2011-2012 *0 dias *
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080550-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080550-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=30&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080550-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

INVERNO 2010-2011 *1 dia*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080550-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080550-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=30&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080550-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

INVERNO 2009-2010 *6 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080750-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080550-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=29&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=080550-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

*Total 2009-2013 7 dias*

Nos dados de 2009 ha um erro na temperatura mínima de -18ºC do dia 20 de dezembro, esa foi o dado inicial, mas depois AEMET modificou ese dado errado, o record de verdade de dezembro de León é de -15ºC, no ano 1970, segundo podemos verificar na web de AEMET:
http://www.aemet.es/es/servicioscli...?w=0&k=cle&l=2661&datos=det&x=2661&m=12&v=Tmn


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mar 2013 às 10:02)

*Segovia 1006 metros*

INVERNO 2012-2013 sem dados


INVERNO 2011-2012 *3 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082130-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082130-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=30&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082130-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

INVERNO 2010-2011 *0 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082130-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082130-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=29&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082130-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

INVERNO 2009-2010 *4 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082130-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082130-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=29&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082130-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

*Total 2009-2012 7 dias*


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mar 2013 às 11:16)

*Groningen 4 metros*

INVERNO 2012-2013 *14 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06280&ano=2013&mes=3&day=26&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06280&ano=2013&mes=2&day=24&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06280&ano=2013&mes=1&day=25&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06280&ano=2012&mes=12&day=26&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

INVERNO 2011-2012 *12 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062800-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062800-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=30&ndays=31

INVERNO 2010-2011 *17 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062800-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062800-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=29&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062800-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062800-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=12&day=01&ndays=31

INVERNO 2009-2010 *28 dias!!!*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062800-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062800-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=29&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=062800-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

*Total 2009-2013 71 dias*


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mar 2013 às 20:14)

Resumo de dias com T max. < 0ºC, periodo 2009-2013

*Groningen *4 metros *71 dias*
*Amsterdam *-4 metros *43 dias*
*Burgos *890 metros *15 dias*
*Segovia *1006 metros *7 dias *(sem dados do 2012-2013)
*León *914 metros *7 dias*
*Valladolid *735 metros* 0 dias*


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Mar 2013 às 13:23)

E agora os dados de T máxima < 0ºC na cidade de *Praga 365 metros*. Ja que o meu caro compatriota Pek afirmou muitas vezes neste forum e tambem no espanhol de Meteored que Castilla-León tem um inverno parecido ao de Europa Central. Let's see

INVERNO 2012-2013 *38 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11518&ano=2013&mes=3&day=27&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11518&ano=2013&mes=2&day=25&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11518&ano=2013&mes=1&day=26&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11518&ano=2012&mes=12&day=27&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

INVERNO 2011-2012 *22 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=115180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=02&day=29&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=115180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=29&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=115180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=115180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=12&day=01&ndays=31

INVERNO 2010-2011 *41 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=115180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=115180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=29&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=115180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=115180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=12&day=01&ndays=31

INVERNO 2011-2012 *49 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=115180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=04&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=115180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=115180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=29&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=115180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

Total *150 dias*

Posivelmente a cifra seja maior ja que faltam os dados dos últimos dias de dezembro (Ogimet nao trabalha eses dias), que em Praga muitas vezes sao com máximas negativas


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Mar 2013 às 13:32)

Resumo de dias com T max. < 0ºC, periodo 2009-2013

*Praga *365 metros *150 dias*
*Groningen *4 metros *71 dias*
*Amsterdam *-4 metros* 43 dias*
*Burgos *890 metros *15 dias*
*Segovia *1006 metros *7 dias* (sem dados do 2012-2013)
*León *914 metros *7 dias*
*Valladolid *735 metros *0 dias*
*Madrid *609 metros *0 dias*


----------



## J.S. (28 Mar 2013 às 10:13)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Comprendo. O problema è que a estaçao de Cantalojas marcou a primeiros de dezembro -20ºC e Peralejos -18ºC e as estaçaos profissionais e oficiais do resto da provincia marcaron entre -10ºC e -13ºC. Iso é muita diferenza. Eu remato co tema de Cantalojas. Cada um que pense o que queira.



That is easily possible. The average temperatures are less easy to explain, but exrtrema like these are easily explicable. 

In the specific situations:
- clear skies
- No snow, some snow, lots of snow, fresh snow
- No wind, some wind lots of wind.

I have quite some experience with this. I have measured -17 on occasion whereas KNMi Vlissingen and Wilhelminadorp, which both are within a 20 km radius in an absolutely flat countryside came no lower than -11. Westdorpe, also KNMi and also in a better position at 35 km from my stations also got down to -17 or -18. All depended on the snowcover and (lack off) wind. It was clear in allplaces. In these situations the layer of very cold temperatures is just a few meters. Just a little wind blowing for instance causes the upper and lower layers to mix, instantly affecting the temperatures by sometimes a huge jump. I can show you records of my station in which this is easily visible.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Mar 2013 às 15:05)

Agora temos uma webcam em Cantalojas

http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/1339155742-Tiempo-Cantalojas-Cantalojas

Este ano, em que pesse a que foi um inverno muito nevoso na Espanha, em Cantalojas a neve permaneceu poucos dias no solo.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Mar 2013 às 15:56)

Nas Ilhas británicas é mais dificil uma máxima negativa, porem nao é o mesmo Londres, com uma gigantesca ilha de calor, que o interior de Inglaterra, exemplo Nottingham 117 metros

INVERNO 2012-2013 *6 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=033540-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=02&day=15&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=033540-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=12&day=15&ndays=31

INVERNO 2011-2012 *0 dias*

INVERNO 2010-2011 *11 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=033540-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=033540-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=12&day=01&ndays=31

INVERNO 2009-2010 *3 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=033540-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=29&ndays=31

*Total 20 dias*


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Mar 2013 às 16:02)

*Resumo de dias com T max. < 0ºC, periodo 2009-2013
*

*Praga *365 metros *150 dias*
*Groningen *4 metros *71 dias*
*Amsterdam *-4 metros *43 dias*
*Nottingham *117 metros *20 dias*
*Burgos *890 metros *15 dias*
*Segovia *1006 metros *7 dias *(sem dados do 2012-2013)
*León *914 metros* 7 dias*
*Valladolid *735 metros *0 dias*
*Madrid *609 metros *0 dias*


----------



## J.S. (28 Mar 2013 às 19:13)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nas Ilhas británicas é mais dificil uma máxima negativa, porem nao é o mesmo Londres, com uma gigantesca ilha de calor, que o interior de Inglaterra, exemplo Nottingham 117 metros
> 
> INVERNO 2012-2013 *6 dias*
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=033540-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=02&day=15&ndays=31
> ...




Yes and this is because coldweather comes from the east or northeast.They have a very long fetch over the North Sea which warms the air up quite considerably. The winter of 2011/2012 was very mild until a sudden coldweathern pattern set in. The North Sea temp was much higher than normal. This does not affect NL,but it does affect them. We had 14 days with Tx < 0,0 C of which 11 were consecutive. They had zero...pooh....glad I don't live there. But...the same pattern gives them big Lake Effect snows which we do not get with that kind of weather...

Lookat 1956. CET was 0,1 C I think, we had -6,7 C. That is quite a notable difference. 

I know a few Scotsmen and English and they have all told me that winter in NL are notably colder and summers are clearly warmer. Icespeedskating nowadays never happens in England while I could do this for instance every year since 2008. And for weeks. All because of the North Sea....and inspite of the fact that dec 2010 was a record cold month there but certainly not over here, they still only managed 20 ice days in Nottingham, one of the colder places in the UK in winter. Amazes me a bit still...


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Abr 2013 às 23:12)

Uma comparaçao interesante é com Italia.
*Parma 51 metros*

INVERNO 2012-2013 *0 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=162591-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=02&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=162591-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=01&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=162591-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=12&day=28&ndays=31

INVERNO 2011-2012 *10 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=162591-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=02&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=162591-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=162591-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=12&day=27&ndays=31

INVERNO 2010-2011 *3 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=162591-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=02&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=162591-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=162591-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=12&day=28&ndays=31

INVERNO 2009-2010 *6 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=162591-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=02&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=162591-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=162591-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2009&mes=12&day=28&ndays=31

*Total 19 dias*

Os dados demostram o que eu sospeitaba: que as cidades do vale do rio Po, a menos de 100 metros de altitude, sao mais frías que as cidades ibéricas a 1000 metros de altitude.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Abr 2013 às 23:26)

Interesante tambem a comparaçao com os vizinhos do norte. 
París Charles de Gaulle 112 metros.


INVERNO 2012-2013 *5 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=02&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=01&day=28&ndays=31

INVERNO 2011-2012 *8 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=02&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=12&day=27&ndays=31

INVERNO 2010-2011 *4 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=02&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=12&day=27&ndays=31

INVERNO 2009-2010 *10 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=02&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071570-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2009&mes=12&day=28&ndays=31
*
Total 27 dias*

Agora é tempo para rir, ja que segundo Bergidum, na primeira página deste foro, Espanha é mais fria que os vizinhos do norte (Francia):
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-em-espanha-5269.html

Porem é que na Espanha a maioría estao convencidos. Leiam e Riam:
http://foro.tiempo.com/madrid-paris-londres-t96856.0.html


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Abr 2013 às 23:44)

Ademais, París nao é, obviamente, a cidade francesa mais fria.

Nancy 351 metros

INVERNO 2012-2013 *15 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071810-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=03&day=26&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071810-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=02&day=23&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071810-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=01&day=23&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071810-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=12&day=23&ndays=31

INVERNO 2011-2012 *14 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071810-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=02&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071810-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071810-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=12&day=27&ndays=31

INVERNO 2010-2011 *19 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071810-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=02&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071810-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071810-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=12&day=28&ndays=31

INVERNO 2009-2010 *24 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071810-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=02&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071810-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=071810-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2009&mes=12&day=28&ndays=31

*Total 72 dias*

Uma vez mais deijando en ridiculo ás cidades da Meseta: Burgos, Soria, Segovia, Ávila e Valladolid.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Abr 2013 às 23:51)

*Resumo de dias com T max. < 0ºC, periodo 2009-2013*


*Praga *365 metros *150 dias*
*Nancy *351 metros *72 dias*
*Groningen *4 metros *71 dias*
*Amsterdam *-4 metros *43 dias*
*París *112 metros *27 dias*
*Nottingham *117 metros *20 dias*
*Parma *51 metros *19 dias*
*Burgos *890 metros *15 dias*
*Segovia *1006 metros *7 dias* (sem dados do 2012-2013)
*León *914 metros *7 dias*
*Valladolid *735 metros *0 dias*
*Madrid *609 metros *0 dias*


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Abr 2013 às 22:30)

Da Grecia ha poucos dados em Ogimet, nem sequer os dados de Florina, a cidade mais fría da Grecia, porem sim temos os dados da cidade gemeas de Bitola, na Macedonia. Florina e Bitola têm as mesmas temperaturas. É um exemplo idéntico ao de Badajoz e Elvas.

INVERNO 2012-2013 *5 dias* aínda que sem dados em uma das semanas mais frias
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=135830-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=03&day=27&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=135830-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=02&day=24&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=135830-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=01&day=24&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=135830-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=12&day=24&ndays=31

INVERNO 2011-2012 *24 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=135830-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=135830-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=30&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=135830-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=12&day=27&ndays=31

INVERNO 2010-2011 *11 dias*
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=135830-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=03&day=01&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=135830-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2011&mes=01&day=29&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=135830-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=12&day=28&ndays=31

INVERNO 2009-2010 *4 dias*, porem sem dados em muitos dias
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=135830-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=03&day=28&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=135830-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=03&day=03&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=135830-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=31&ndays=31
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=135830-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2010&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

*Total 44 dias*

Aínda que esta regiao de Bitola/Florina tem muitos menos dias com T Max < 0ºC que outras cidades mais ao norte, sim teve os dias mais fríos de todas, ja que em janeiro de 2012 as temperaturas máximas nao superaram os -13ºC!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Abr 2013 às 13:13)

Estes foram os locais mais fríos nos meses de janeiro e fevereiro de 2013 na rede de AEMET (mais de 800 locais).

JANEIRO. O mais frío foi Arties (Lérida, nos Pirineus, vertente norte) com 0.69ºC





FEVEREIRO O mais frío foi La Pola de Gordón (León) com 0.26ºC (ja que Fonfría com dados de somente 7 dias nao e representativo).






E uma vez mais demostrase o extraordinariamente difícil que é para um local espanhol ter uma temperatura media de menos de 0ºC, nem sequer a mais de 1300 metros na cordilheira Cantábrica (La Pola de Gordón).


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2013 às 21:59)

Ferreiro disse:


> FEVEREIRO O mais frío foi La Pola de Gordón (León) com 0.26ºC (ja que Fonfría com dados de somente 7 dias nao e representativo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faltaram-te estes...


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Abr 2013 às 22:32)

AnDré disse:


> Faltaram-te estes...




André, eses nao sao locais, sao portos de montanha e resorts de ski, a 1800-1500 metros de altitude. Os únicos locais habitados da tua listagem sao Anguiano e Posada de Valdeón, porem com somente dados de 3 dias (cifra entre parentese) nao sao representativos.
O local habitado con estaçao meteorológica de AEMET mais frio é quase todos os invernos (ou directamente todos) Arties a 1185 metros, no Vale de Arán (vertente norte dos Pirineus). Sao 3 invernos seguindo as temperaturas e nos 3 invernos venceu Arties.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Abr 2013 às 22:50)

Em quanto a provincia de Soria, esa provincia na que segundo o meu caro compatriota xxx as temperaturas medias sao de menos de 0ºC desde novembro a março, a realidade, um ano mais, é que as temperaturas medias dos meses mais fríos do inverno estao muito por cima dos 0ºC, neste 2013 entre 2ºC e 5ºC.

JANEIRO





FEVEREIRO


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Mai 2013 às 15:17)

Os dados meteorológicos oficiais dos últimos 12 meses em *Soria 1082 metros*

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?ind=08148&mode=0&ord=DIR&year=2013&mes=3&months=12



Em quanto á temperatura media, o mes mais frío foi febereiro com 2.9ºC, e o mais quente agosto com 21.6ºC







Os días de neve no solo foram somente 10, com uma espessura máxima que nao atingiu nem sequer 10 cm







Finalmente as temperaturas extremas, -5.9ºC foi a mínima anual, e 36.3ºC a máxima do ano





Como podem ver, dados muito temperados, sobre todo se pensamos que é um observatorio a mais de 1000 metros de altitude. Saúdos!


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Mai 2013 às 22:26)

Ademais de Soria, estas foram as mínimas mais baixas dos últimos 12 meses 

*Ávila 1130 metros  -5.3ºC
Soria 1082 metros  -5.9ºC
Segovia 1005 metros  -5.1ºC
Cuenca 955 metros  -5.5ºC
León 926 metros  -6.0ºC
Teruel 900 metros -7.4ºC
Burgos 894 metros  -4.8ºC
Madrid aeroporto 609 metros  -4.7ºC*

Inclusive *Navacerrada*, local de montanha a *1894 metros -10.9ºC*

Todos dados oficiais segundo Ogimet

E como referencia, no mesmo periodo, dados tambem de Ogimet

*Bragança 692 metros  -5.2ºC
Amsterdam -4 metros  -10.3ºC
Bruselas 58 metros  -13.2ºC
Oslo 17 metros -23.6ºC*


----------



## J.S. (9 Jun 2013 às 14:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ademais de Soria, estas foram as mínimas mais baixas dos últimos 12 meses
> 
> *Ávila 1130 metros  -5.3ºC
> Soria 1082 metros  -5.9ºC
> ...



And Amsterdam is warm....Where I live, we had -14,9C. Coldest in NL last winter was -18,0 (KNMI) and the coldest in just over 12 months (february 2012 included): -22,9 C (Lelystad KNMI) and -22,8 (Marknesse KNMI)...Year before: -18,7 and year before that one -20,7 at KNMI and -23 C (ANWB road-net of weatherstations).


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jun 2013 às 17:12)

Inclusive nos locais supostamente mais fríos da provincia de Soria, como Duruelo de la Sierra, um local do que tanto presumía o meu caro compatriota Pek, ele presumía de temperaturas invernais de -20ºC ou -25ºC, a temperatura mínima registrada neste inverno 2013 foi de somente -7ºC (o ano pasado, se nao me equivoco, em que pese a forte e constante siberiana de febreiro de 2012, a mínima do inverno 2012 foi de -11ºC)

Link da Duruelo de la Sierra 1185 metros (provincia de Soria):
http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCYL4200000042158B







Pessoalmente nao me fio muito da rede Meteoclimatic, porque sao estaçoes meteorológicas amadoras, pero ja que os meus compatriotas sim que se fiam, ahí têm os decepcionantes dados


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Jul 2013 às 21:26)

Na Espanha uma das comarcas con veraos mais quentes está na comarca chamada Arribes del Duero, vale do Douro na provincia de Salamanca, com mais de 27ºC de media em julho e agosto na represa de Saucelle, pouco mais de 100 metros, quase tao quente como Córdoba.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Jul 2013 às 13:18)

Medias oficiais de AEMET no periodo 1981-2010 do número de feiras con temperatura máxima igual ou superior os 30ºC,

Navacerrada 1900 metros 0,7
Avilés 0,8
A Coruña 1,4
Oviedo 3
Barcelona El Prat 15
Bilbao 16
Pontevedra 17
León 23
Burgos 28
Ávila 29,5
Soria 35
Pamplona 37
Valencia 43
Valladolid 52
Teruel 56
Zaragoza 69
Albacete 76
Madrid Barajas 80
Murcia 105
Sevilla 116
Córdoba 120

Sorprendente que inclusive a mais de 1000 metros, Soria ou Ávila muitos días con temperaturas quentes.


----------



## xtremebierzo (20 Nov 2013 às 22:24)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Ferreiro disse:


> Garmisch estao a 700 metros de altitude. Ridiculo comparar essa estaçao dos Alpes com as estaçaos espanholas que estao no mellor dos casos a 1500 metros. Uma estaçao na Cantabrica ou nos Pirineos a 700 metros nao podería abrir as súas pistas mais que dous ou tres día do ano!!!
> 
> Nao sabes nada de estaçaos de esqui.





Estaciones de ski en los alpes a 700metros???

PEro que dices??? Madre mía, he vivido en SUIZA, en lausanne y a 700 metros nieva poco muy poco, es una salvajada las cosas que dices. 

De echo hubos años en los alpes con problemas por la falta de nieve, y si en la cordillera cantabrica, hay zonas donde se acumulan brutalidades con una buena situación de norte, y a no demasiada altitud

LAusanne SUiza, Es muy dificil pasar de los 15 CM en cuanto a nieve a una altitud de 500-600m


----------



## xtremebierzo (20 Nov 2013 às 22:49)

Ferreiro disse:


> *Resumo de dias com T max. < 0ºC, periodo 2009-2013
> *
> 
> *Praga *365 metros *150 dias*
> ...



Depende moito das neboas, nieblas en castellano, en Leon y Burgos se dan maximas negativas por ese mismo motivo,o los días de nieve, aqí tener una máxima negativa es muy dificil por ese mismo motivo, quias algun día de nieve pero aún así es casi imposible, es más facil con niebla que es un fenomeno muy dificil de ver por aquí. En cuanto a minimas me rio yo de cualquier capital europea, yo todos los años bajo de -10ºC pero todos todos, y varios días

Logicamente por inversión térmica.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Nov 2013 às 13:38)

Cuánto me he reído con estos 2 últimos mensajes! Otro compatriota fanático que está convencido que España es un país más frío que los de la mayoría de Europa. Acabo con uno y empieza otro, no tienen remedio. En España hay excelentes foros, por ejemplo clima y nieve Pirineos, pero estos personajes como xtremebierzo que vienen de Meteored no dicen más que tonterías.

En los Alpes hay MUCHÍSIMAS estaciones de ski a 700/800 metros. Infórmate un poco porque no tienes ni idea. Tú no has estado en Suiza en tu vida. En Berna o Zurich a 400 metros, por no hablar de Innsbruck a 500 metros hay muchos más días de nieve que en cualquier ciudad castellana a 1000 metros.
Luego dejo unos datos, esto va a ser muy divertido.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Nov 2013 às 13:52)

Ponferrada, principal cidade do vale do Bierzo, na parte mais baixa, a 550 metros, pelo que tem fortes inversaos termicas, dados do inverno 2012/2013.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?ind=08053&mode=0&ord=DIR&year=2013&mes=8&months=12







Mínimas absolutas
Dezembro 2012  -3.7
Janeiro 2013 -2.0
Fevereiro 2013 -4.1


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Nov 2013 às 14:59)

MÍNIMAS ABSOLUTAS ANUAIS EM PONFERRADA 550 METROS. Dados oficiais de AEMET.

2013 -4.2ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?ind=08053&mode=0&ord=DIR&year=2013&mes=10&months=12

2012 (com siberiana em fevereiro) -8.0ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?ind=08053&mode=0&ord=DIR&year=2012&mes=12&months=12

2011 -5.2ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?ind=08053&mode=0&ord=DIR&year=2011&mes=12&months=12

2010 -6.2ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?ind=08053&mode=0&ord=DIR&year=2010&mes=12&months=12

2009 -8.6ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?ind=08053&mode=0&ord=DIR&year=2009&mes=12&months=12

2008 -6.4ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?ind=08053&mode=0&ord=DIR&year=2008&mes=12&months=12

2007 -7.6ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?ind=08053&mode=0&ord=DIR&year=2007&mes=12&months=12

Em 7 anos o mais frio que fez em Ponferrada uma cidade a 550 metros no vale do Bierzo, un vale fechado que sofre de inverçaos termicas, foi -8.6ºC. 

Aínda mais, somente uma vez descendeu a temperatura de -10ºC em Ponferrada, -10.4ºC em 1971!!!!
http://www.aemet.es/es/servicioscli...?w=0&k=cle&l=1549&datos=det&x=1549&m=13&v=Tmn


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Nov 2013 às 15:11)

Em quanto a AMSTERDAM, a -4 metros de altitude, considerada uma das capitais europeas mais temperadas, no 2012 uma mínima absoluta de -18.7ºC.






Isso em canto ás mínimas, en canto ás máximas, em Belgica e Holanda as máximas podem ser mais frías que as temperaturas mínimas históricas jamais registradas em Ponferrada. Por exemplo, em janeiro de 1997 tiveram MÁXIMAS de -13ºC.













Extremebierzo, infórmate un poco antes de hablar porque demuestras ser un ignorante. Esto no es Meteored, aquí la gente sabe cuál es el clima de Europa. Aquí no engañas a nadie.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2013 às 23:21)

Novo tópico, sobre o seguimento de neve e comparações, aqui:

 Seguimento de Neve - Península Ibérica vs Europa Central - 2013/2014


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Nov 2013 às 13:11)

AnDré disse:


> Novo tópico, sobre o seguimento de neve e comparações, aqui:
> 
> Seguimento de Neve - Península Ibérica vs Europa Central - 2013/2014



Tes que cambiar o título do tópico, nao é Europa Central: é Alpes franceses e Apeninos (inclusive os meridionales).

Acho que debería ficar aquí, porem eu nao sao o administrador.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2013 às 13:16)

Ferreiro disse:


> Tes que cambiar o título do tópico, nao é Europa Central: é Alpes franceses e Apeninos (inclusive os meridionales).
> 
> Acho que debería ficar aquí, porem eu nao sao o administrador.



Não concordo.

Primeiro porque a neve nos Alpes, povoações de França, Itália, Alemanha e sei lá mais onde, nada tem a ver com a diversidade climática em Espanha.

Aqui deve-se falar da diversidade do clima em Espanha. Não da neve que cai não sei onde.

Quanto ao titulo, poder-se-à mudar, mas em 8 páginas, já se falou de muito mais sítios que vão além dos Alpes. Por isso ficou Europa Central. (Só ainda não se falou na Grécia porque a neve tem andado escassa por lá. )


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Nov 2013 às 13:25)

AnDré disse:


> Não concordo.
> 
> Primeiro porque a neve nos Alpes, povoações de França, Itália, Alemanha e sei lá mais onde, nada tem a ver com a diversidade climática em Espanha.
> 
> ...



Bueno, en Samarina (Grecia) ya nevó. La comparé el año pasado con Navarredonda de Gredos (Ávila), y ya es un tema que me aburre. No me gusta comparar siempre los mismos sitios. Pero no tengo ninguna duda que volvería a ganar Samarina este año.

Se habló de otros sitios de Europa Central, pero el seguimiento que estoy haciendo de días de nieve en el suelo es de Cantabrica, versus Alpes franceses y Apeninos. Si no se cambia el título, se está mintiendo. Y yo en un foro donde se miente, no participo más. Lo dejo en tus manos André.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Dez 2013 às 20:37)

La segunda mitad de noviembre ha sido la más fría desde 1985. Extracto de AEMET:

En lo que respecta a su comportamiento térmico, noviembre tuvo dos partes claramente diferenciadas: la primera quincena del mes, que resultó mucho más cálida de lo normal con temperaturas de 2º C a 3º C por encima del valor medio, y una segunda quincena que fue por el contrario muy fría, con una temperatura media de 3º C a 4º C inferior al valor normal. Se ha tratado de la segunda quincena de noviembre mas fría en España en conjunto desde 1985.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Dez 2013 às 09:57)

Parece que hoy empiezan a subir las temperaturas, despues de una segunda mitad de noviembre y unos 10 primeros días de diciembre muy fríos (según AEMET, la segunda mitad de noviembre fue la más fría desde 1985).

De las ciudades la más frías fueron Salamanca y Teruel con -9ºC.
De los pueblos y villas los más fríos fueron Puebla de Sanabria (Zamora) y Molina de Aragón (Gudalajara) con -12ºC por la noche, lo malo es que por el día suben hasta +15ºC en Puebla y +13ºC en Molina.

Últimos días.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2013 às 16:48)

Os poços de ar frio têm essa característica, apresentam normalmente uma forte amplitude térmica diária em situações de forte estabilidade. Mas essas duas estações (Puebla e Molina de Aragón) têm tido, quase sempre, dias bem invernais com médias diárias em torno de 0ºC / 1ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (14 Dez 2013 às 15:24)

Puente Dominguez FLorez 355 msnm días atras rondando los* -7 -8ºC* y máximas muy contenidas
O almazcara rondando los *-10º -11ºC*  a 580 msnm


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Dez 2013 às 12:38)

Seguimos con el anticiclón encima: noches frías, pero días soleados y muy templados, salvo en las zonas de nieblas, donde las máximas son bajas, pero debido a esas mismas nieblas las mínimas no son tan frías como en las zonas donde el cielo permanece despejado.
Las 2 únicas ciudades en el área de la Cordillera Cantábrica son Villablino (provincia de León) y Reinosa (provincia de Cantabria). Son ciudades muy pequeñas de 10.000 habitantes.


Villablino 958 metros, mínimas de -9ºC y máximas de +17ºC !!!






Reinosa 870 metros, mínimas de -8ºC y máximas de +13ºC




Datos de AEMET.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Dez 2013 às 13:16)

También hay áreas de nieblas, el valle del Duero (Douro) y el valle del Ebro, donde las máximas han sido muy bajas. La ciudad más fría ha sido Zamora, con 3 días seguidos con máximas negativas, pero por esa misma razón (las nieblas), las mínimas con son tan bajas (-5ºC).







No obstante, 3 días con máxima negativa es mucho frío para Zamora, el promedio en el periodo 1981-2010 es de sólo 1,2 días/año con máxima negativa (AEMET).


----------



## xtremebierzo (16 Dez 2013 às 14:47)

Y que pasa? En Suiza estos días atras también se han disparado las máximas en muchos sitios, sobre todo los valles. Y cuando tienen mínimas altas es producido en muchas ocasiones por ese mismo fenómeno la nieblas.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Dez 2013 às 20:37)

22ºC hoy en San Sebastián-aeropuerto, máxima de España y de Europa. Este otoño/invierno ya son unas cuantas veces que las máximas de Europa se alcanzan en el País Vasco (Bilbao y San Sebastián).


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Dez 2013 às 20:58)

Efectivamente, a la Suiza alemana y francesa (la región italiana es más cálida) ha llegado el viento sur con efecto foehn. Hoy la localidad más cálida ha sido Elm con 14ºC, lo que pasa es que los 30 días anteriores las máximas apenas subieron de 0ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06682&ano=2013&mes=12&day=17&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Mientras que en León (lo mismo valdría para Villablino o Puebla de Sanabria), a la misma altitud y sin efecto foehn, en los últimos 30 días las máximas apenas han bajado de 10ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2013&mes=12&day=17&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


Por eso en los últimos 30 días, en la Suiza alemana y francesa a 900 metros la temperatura media ha sido de -3ºC y han tenido 28 días con nieve en el suelo, mientras en León la temperatura media ha sido de +3ºC y han tenido 0 días con nieve en el suelo.


Datos de AEMET para León aeropuerto 1971-2000: temperatura media de diciembre 4.3ºC, número de días que nieva 2 (incluyen aguanieve).


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2013 às 21:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> Por eso en los últimos 30 días, en la Suiza alemana y francesa a 900 metros la temperatura media ha sido de -3ºC y han tenido 28 días con nieve en el suelo, mientras en León la temperatura media ha sido de +3ºC y han tenido 0 días con nieve en el suelo.



Quantos dias de precipitação em Leon nos últimos 28 dias?


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Dez 2013 às 22:48)

Dan disse:


> Quantos dias de precipitação em Leon nos últimos 28 dias?



Eso no cambia nada, en los años que hay precipitación el resultado de días de nieve en el suelo sigue siendo muy bajo. 

2012: 1 día con nieve en el suelo
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2012&mes=12&day=17&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

2011: 0
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2011&mes=12&day=17&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

2010: 5
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2010&mes=12&day=17&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

2009: 0
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2009&mes=12&day=17&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

2008: 5
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2008&mes=12&day=17&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

2007: 0
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2007&mes=12&day=17&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

2006: 0
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2006&mes=12&day=17&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

2005: 1
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2005&mes=12&day=17&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Y no sigo porque me aburro. Pienso que en la ciudad de León el promedio de días con nieve en el suelo en los últimos 30 años en diciembre debe ser de 2 o 3 días como mucho, y no creo que me equivoque.

Hay 2 tipos de personas, quienes aceptan que Suiza es un país más frío que España y los que no quieren o no pueden aceptarlo.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2013 às 23:05)

Mas eu nunca neguei isso. É óbvio que aqui no sudoeste o inverno é mais quente que no resto da Europa. Apenas quis apontar para o facto de ser impossível ter acumulação de neve quando nem sequer houve precipitação.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Dez 2013 às 23:36)

En los años anteriores hubo mucha precipitación, has visto los links?


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2013 às 03:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> Hay 2 tipos de personas, quienes aceptan que Suiza es un país más frío que España y los que no quieren o no pueden aceptarlo.



Obviamente que a Suíça é um país mais frio que Espanha.
É uma triste comparação.

Mas já que se falam em comparações tristes, Scoul, a 1304m na Suíça - cantão dos Grisons e na fronteira com a Áustria, não tem neve desde dia 25 de Novembro.
Já Fuentes de Invierno há mais de uma mês que tem muita neve acumulada.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2013 às 08:49)

Qué raro, porque en Scoul las máximas desde el 25 de noviembre han sido la mayoría de los días negativas o en el peor de los casos próximas a 0ºC, como es posible que se haya derretido la nieve?

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=06798&ano=2013&mes=12&day=18&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

Además, estoy viendo la webcam y está nevado




Fuentes de Invierno está a más de 1500 metros. En Suiza y Alemania hay localidades que llevan un mes nevadas, como Garmisch a sólo 700 metros. Incluso en Francia, Chamonix lleva un mes nevada a 1000 metros. ¿En qué pueblos o ciudades de León hay nieve a 700 metros durante un mes o dos seguidos? EN NINGUNA.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2013 às 09:23)

En las próximas horas y días llega la precipitación a El Bierzo y León ciudad. Veremos cuánto nieva y sobre todo cuánto permanece la nieve en el suelo. Yo lo más que recuerdo en León ciudad fue un año que tuvo nieve 9 días seguidos, una proeza que no he vuelto a ver desde que soy aficionado a la meteorología.


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2013 às 10:56)

Ferreiro disse:


> Qué raro, porque en Scoul las máximas desde el 25 de noviembre han sido la mayoría de los días negativas o en el peor de los casos próximas a 0ºC, como es posible que se haya derretido la nieve?
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=06798&ano=2013&mes=12&day=18&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30



Simples.
A precipitação tinha sido muito pouca e em forma de chuva que depois passou a neve - pouca.
A neve acumulada era de apenas 1cm.
E nesse dia 25, houve muita humidade com temperatura positiva. Logo a neve terminou logo ali. Sem precipitação não há neve.

Scoul, a 1300m, agora:






Fuentes de Invierno está a 1500m e Scoul a 1300m. Mas Scoul está a 46º48'N e Fuentes a 43º02'N. 

E mais, Fuentes de Invierno está nas vertentes sul, e por isso a melhor comparação até devia ser os Alpes Suíços Italianos, como Cimetta, ainda que a maior altitude e latitude:


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2013 às 11:05)

Garmisch 708 metros un mes después aún con nieve. Pese a la poca precipitación y el viento foehn






En la provincia de León a 700 metros la única nevada hasta ahora no permaneció en el suelo ni siquiera 24 horas.

Es ridículo comparar el sitio menos nivoso de los Alpes con el más nivoso de la Cordillera Cantábrica.


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2013 às 11:34)

Ferreiro disse:


> Es ridículo comparar el sitio menos nivoso de los Alpes con el más nivoso de la Cordillera Cantábrica.



Não tão ridículo como comparar o centro da Europa com o sudoeste. 

É assim tão ridículo comparar Fuentes de Invierno (vertentes sul), com Cimetta (vertentes sul), quando a última está a mais altitude, a uma latitude maior, e tem uma média anual de precipitação que supera os 1500mm?

Pode ser ridiculo, mas não tanto quanto as tuas comparações.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2013 às 14:59)

Creo que deberías comparar con una villa alpina nivosa, como Andermatt o Lech, o con sus resorts de Ski. 

En el foro climaynieve.com hacemos seguimiento de localidades españolas y europeas. Hasta ahora Villablino-Caboalles 1100 m. lleva 1 día con nieve en el suelo, Reinosa 930 m. 6 días y Reinosa 870 m. 2 días.

Mientras, en chamonix 1050 m. permanece la nieve en el suelo desde la última nevada, hace un mes (ver topico de Europa).


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2013 às 15:16)

También Fiumalbo, Apeninos, Italia a 830 m. casi 1 mes con nieve en el suelo, pese a tener sol todo el día.




Yo quiero ver pueblos castellanos y cantábricos a 800 metros con nieve en el suelo durante 1, 2, 3 o 4 meses seguidos, tal como ocurre en Centroeuropa. Dónde están? Que alguien me los enseñe!


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2013 às 15:43)

Norte de España 2800 metros sin nieve.

http://foro.tiempo.com/empty-t142089.1644.html

En cambio la vertiente norte (valle de Arán) está muy bien de nieve. Ahí sí que llevan 1 mes seguido con nieve a menos de 1000 metros.


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2013 às 16:00)

Ferreiro disse:


> Creo que deberías comparar con una villa alpina nivosa, como Andermatt o Lech, o con sus resorts de Ski.
> 
> En el foro climaynieve.com hacemos seguimiento de localidades españolas y europeas. Hasta ahora Villablino-Caboalles 1100 m. lleva 1 día con nieve en el suelo, Reinosa 930 m. 6 días y Reinosa 870 m. 2 días.
> 
> Mientras, en chamonix 1050 m. permanece la nieve en el suelo desde la última nevada, hace un mes (ver topico de Europa).



Lá está o ridiculo da comparação.
Já foi dito que Chamonix está encaixada num vale, que ainda por cima está nas vertentes noroeste - as mais húmidas e propícias a neve - dos Alpes.
Mas continua a dar-te prazer comparar isso com cidades Espanholas - mais a sul, com menos precipitação e nas vertentes sul do Cantábrico. No sense!



Ferreiro disse:


> Yo quiero ver pueblos castellanos y cantábricos a 800 metros con nieve en el suelo durante 1, 2, 3 o 4 meses seguidos, tal como ocurre en Centroeuropa. Dónde están? Que alguien me los enseñe!



A isto eu chamo de doença... Porque não 1 metro de neve na ilha de Malta?


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2013 às 16:16)

Já que Chamonix voltou à conversa, aproveito para informar o Ferreiro que  esse local tem 5 horas de sol por dia, enquanto os topos/planices recebem 9 horas.


----------



## jonyyy (18 Dez 2013 às 18:37)

Só a titulo de curiosidade:P  a partir dos 2.30 min para a frente:P temperatura mais baixa registada numa povoação, em Espanha


http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...ieblas-matinales-interior-peninsular/2241347/


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2013 às 19:21)

Curioso lo poco que permaneció el famoso viento foehn en Suiza.
Anteayer Elm 965 metros tuvo la máxima nacional con 14ºC, hoy ya sólo 4ºC de máxima, es decir el efecto foehn tuvo una duración de 1 día.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06682&ano=2013&mes=12&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

En La Brevine 1050 metros ayer gracias al viento foehn tuvieron una máxima de 6ºC, que es la máxima de los últimos 30 días.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06617&ano=2013&mes=12&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30



Resumen de los últimos 30 días:

Elm: mínima -13ºC, máxima 14ºC, 14 días con máxima negativa, 29 días con nieve en el suelo.
La Brevine: mínima -21ºC, máxima 6ºC, 19 días con máxima negativa (uno de ellos con una máxima de -10ºC), 30 días con nieve en el suelo.

Reinosa 860 metros: mínima -8ºC, máxima 14ºC,  0 días con máxima negativa, 2 días con nieve en el suelo.
Villablino 950 metros: mínima -8ºC, máxima 17ºC, 0 días con máxima negativa, 1 día con nieve en el suelo.


Saludos, y que nadie se amargue, son datos oficiales.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2013 às 19:30)

Se me olvidaba 
A diferencia de León, en Burgos sí hubo muchos días con precipitación en los últimos 30:

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2013&mes=12&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Número de días con nieve en el suelo: 1


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2013 às 20:12)

Más datos, y que nadie se enfade, porque son datos oficiales, no es nada que me invente yo. A la altitud de las capitales castellanas (Meseta Norte), máximas negativas en los últimos 30 días.

República Checa 18 días
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11766&ano=2013&mes=12&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Serbia 14 días
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=13369&ano=2013&mes=12&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Rumanía 10 días
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15170&ano=2013&mes=12&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Alemania 5 días
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=10948&ano=2013&mes=12&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Austria 15 días
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11144&ano=2013&mes=12&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Suiza 19 días
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06617&ano=2013&mes=12&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Zamora 3 días
Valladolid 1 día
Salamanca, Burgos, León, Palencia, Soria, Ávila, Segovia, Ponferrada, Villablino, Reinosa y Puebla de Sanabria 0 días

Veremos al final del invierno cómo queda la cosa.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Dez 2013 às 09:34)

Ya precipita, ya lo hizo ayer y lo sigue haciendo hoy en la provincia de León, pero como suele ser habitual cuando llega la precipitación, que aquí llega del oeste o noroeste, las heladas en los pueblos desaparecen y la precipitación es en forma de agua.

Caboalles de Abajo, cerca de Villablino, a 1050 metros






Tampoco en Reinosa consigue nevar.
Esta noche bajan las isotermas, veremos si la lluvia da paso a la nieve.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Dez 2013 às 09:06)

Llegó la nieve, Villablino-Caboalles (El Bierzo, León).


----------



## Cadito (20 Dez 2013 às 12:11)

Maraña (1250m), com neve no solo desde meados de Novembro. Há cerca de um mês, portanto. Camada renovada esta madrugada. Incrível!


----------



## Cadito (20 Dez 2013 às 13:10)

Sotres (1100m), Cordilheira Cantábrica. Foto de hoje. Facebook: "Escabrales".


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Dez 2013 às 13:42)

Sin embargo, a un poco menos de altitud, en las capitales de provincia apenas ha conseguido nevar.

En León no ha nevado 

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2013&mes=12&day=20&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

En Burgos sí, aunque poco tiempo, ya no queda nada en las webcams

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2013&mes=12&day=20&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2013 às 09:40)

Caboalles (villablino) y Sotres ya sin nieve o sólo restos escasos. Por lo tanto sólo permaneció en el suelo 3 días.

Caboalles 1050




Sotres 1040


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 10:35)

Ferreiro disse:


> Sotres 1040



Bem que diferença...há 3 dias atras Sotres estava cheia de neve,como comprovava a foto que o Cadito publicou.


----------



## Cadito (23 Dez 2013 às 12:06)

Já Maraña (1250m) continua repleta de neve, para não variar. É sem dúvida um local muito especial, como tive oportunidade de confirmar, in loco, há cerca de um mês atrás. Foto de hoje.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2013 às 12:59)

Maraña probablemente es la aldea con más días de nieve de la Cordillera Cantábrica a esa altitud (1250). Además la webcam está muy bien localizada, ya que las laderas de las montañas a las que mira están orientados al norte, por lo que están casi siempre en umbría. 
Maraña es un lugar privilegiado.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2013 às 13:20)

Ferreiro disse:


> Maraña probablemente es la aldea con más días de nieve de la Cordillera Cantábrica a esa altitud (1250). Además la webcam está muy bien localizada, ya que las laderas de las montañas a las que mira están orientados al norte, por lo que están casi siempre en umbría.
> Maraña es un lugar privilegiado.



E Chamonix não é privilegiado???

No entanto as comparações ridículas com esse local (super-privilegiado) abundam neste tópico.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2013 às 13:30)

MSantos disse:


> E Chamonix não é privilegiado???
> 
> No entanto as comparações ridículas com esse local (super-privilegiado) abundam neste tópico.



Chamonix está a menor altitud que Maraña 
Chamonix está a la altitud de Caboalles (Villablino). En Chamonix aún no se ha derretido la nieve, después de mes y medio. En Caboalles hasta ahora sólo 3 días.
Fiumalbo, en los Apeninos italianos, a la altitud de Reinosa. En Fiumalbo aún no se ha derretido la nieve luego de un mes, en Reinosa lo más que ha permanecido en el suelo un par de días.
Lo siento, eso es así.

Fiumalbo, aún con nieve


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 13:30)

Epa evolução, o Ferreiro já fala na influencia das vertentes estarem expostas a norte...


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2013 às 13:38)

Por cierto, que los restos de nieve que había a primera hora de la mañana en Caboalles (Villablino), han terminado de derretirse.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2013 às 21:52)

Ferreiro disse:


> Maraña probablemente es la aldea con más días de nieve de la Cordillera Cantábrica a esa altitud (1250). Además la webcam está muy bien localizada, ya que las laderas de las montañas a las que mira están orientados al norte, por lo que están casi siempre en umbría.
> Maraña es un lugar privilegiado.





jonas_87 disse:


> Epa evolução, o Ferreiro já fala na influencia das vertentes estarem expostas a norte...



Nem por isso. 

O Ferreiro diz que Maraña está nas vertentes norte, e que está quase sempre à sombra. No entanto Maraña tem mais horas de sol que Chamonix. Em que ficamos?
Maraña está a mais altitude que Chamonix, mas Chamonix está a uma maior latitude. Ou isso não conta?


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 22:02)

AnDré disse:


> Nem por isso.
> 
> O Ferreiro diz que Maraña está nas vertentes norte, e que está quase sempre à sombra. No entanto Maraña tem mais horas de sol que Chamonix. Em que ficamos?
> Maraña está a mais altitude que Chamonix, mas Chamonix está a uma maior latitude. Ou isso não conta?



Sim, mas os dois vales são bem distintos no tipo de forma, é normal que Maraña tenha mais horas de sol, Chamonix está enfiada naquele vale impressionante, recebendo  as tais 5 horas de sol por dia. Segundo apurei o sol surge as 11:30 e desparece às 16:30, é mais ou menos isso.

Por acaso é  curioso como Maraña tem tanta neve, neste caso ja deu jeito ao Ferreiro falar na exposição das vertentes, enquanto em Chamonix sempre ignorou isso.

Bem, por este andar as comparações vão continuar...e pronto, era uma vez um excelente tópico.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2013 às 22:45)

Maraña está en vertiente sur, pero la webcam enfoca la ladera norte de las montañas. Una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2013 às 09:14)

Lo siento por AJB quien afirmó que la nieve en Maraña no se derretiría hasta abril. 
Se ha derretido el 24 de diciembre.





Esas montañas que se ven al fondo superan los 2000 metros.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 10:32)

Ferreiro disse:


> Maraña está en vertiente sur, pero la webcam enfoca la ladera norte de las montañas. Una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra.



Ainda assim, essas vertentes norte e aquele vale têm mais horas de sol que Chamonix. 



Ferreiro disse:


> Esas montañas que se ven al fondo superan los 2000 metros.



Maraña está na vertente sul, como disseste, e portanto está a levar com vento forte e húmido de sul. Além da chuva.

Mas a uma cota ligeiramente inferior, no vale, a neve permanece.
E deixa-me que te diga, que devido à nebulosidade, não vês nessa imagem nenhuma montanha a superar os 2000m.

Fica o esquema de altitude:






Mas não se preocupem que amanhã a neve já volta.
O Pai Natal precisa das estradas limpas para distribuir os presente. eheh!


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2013 às 10:39)

AnDré disse:


> Nem por isso.
> 
> O Ferreiro diz que Maraña está nas vertentes norte, e que está quase sempre à sombra. No entanto Maraña tem mais horas de sol que Chamonix. Em que ficamos?
> Maraña está a mais altitude que Chamonix, mas Chamonix está a uma maior latitude. Ou isso não conta?



Isso não conta, o que conta é dizer que o clima de Espanha é tipo o Deserto do Atacama. 

Feliz Navidad Ferreiro!


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2013 às 11:20)

MSantos disse:


> Isso não conta, o que conta é dizer que o clima de Espanha é tipo o Deserto do Atacama.
> 
> Feliz Navidad Ferreiro!



Yo nunca dije eso 
Feliz navidad!


----------



## AJB (24 Dez 2013 às 12:31)

Ferreiro disse:


> Yo nunca dije eso
> Feliz navidad!



Para tua infelicidade ainda ha neve e para teu desespero amanha é um daqueles dias normais em aMarana! Ah! Quem fez a arvore de natal em Marana nao precisa colocar neve artificial


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2013 às 11:55)

Volvió a nevar en el noroeste. 

Caboalles 1050 metros.




En la comarca de Reinosa por el contrario, sin nieve. Espinilla 940 metros.




En cuanto a las capitales provinciales, en León primera nevada de la temporada, pero al menos a esta hora no queda nada sobre el suelo, mientras en Burgos sólo lluvia.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2013 às 12:12)

Por el contrario en Fiumalbo 830 metros (Italia), se ha derretido la nieve, pero después de un mes.




A ver cuantos días seguidos con nieve en el suelo consiguen tener Villablino (1000 metros), Reinosa (860 metros), León (930 metros) o Burgos (890 metros) este año. Hasta ahora, Villablino 3 días seguidos, Reinosa 2, Burgos y León 1.
Seguiremos atentos...


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Dez 2013 às 10:54)

Lo siento AJB, pero Maraña se ha vuelto a quedar sin nieve. No hay que confundir los deseos con la realidad. Esa afirmación de que en Maraña hay nieve continua de noviembre a abril es completamente irreal.






En Caboalles aún permanece nieve sobre el suelo, pero se está derritiendo tan rápido que probablemente mañana no quede nada.


----------



## Cadito (27 Dez 2013 às 11:44)

Ferreiro disse:


> Lo siento AJB, pero Maraña se ha vuelto a quedar sin nieve. No hay que confundir los deseos con la realidad. Esa afirmación de que en Maraña hay nieve continua de noviembre a abril es completamente irreal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda assim, Maraña será um dos locais habitados mais nevosos da cordilheira cantábrica. Teve neve no solo desde 15 de Novembro a 23 de Dezembro. Um grande feito, sem dúvida.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Dez 2013 às 13:45)

Esta noche volvió a nevar en Galicia y el noroeste de León. 

Caboalles




Pero en el valle de Maraña, más al este, cada vez hay menos nieve.


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Dez 2013 às 10:56)

Se derritió la nieve en Caboalles (1050 metros, comarca de El Bierzo, provincia de León). 5 días fue lo que aguantó la nieve sobre el suelo. Aunque durante esos 5 días la cobertura de nieve sobre el suelo fue muy irregular, y hubo momentos en que casi se quedó sin nieve.





Ahora que vuelvan todos aquellos que se dedican a insultarme, a decirme que soy un mentiroso y que no tengo ni idea.


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Dez 2013 às 11:29)

Maraña, donde nevó ayer, perdió otra vez la nieve.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Jan 2014 às 10:27)

Pienso que hay que ser valiente y permanecer todo el invierno haciendo seguimiento, y no aparecer SÓLO cuando hay una entrada fría y nieva.

Digo esto porque mientras que en Villablino (León 1050 metros) la nieve hasta ahora sólo ha podido permanecer sobre el suelo un máximo de 5 días seguidos, en Chamonix (Francia, 1050 metros) ya van casi 2 meses seguidos.






Mañana nevará de nuevo en los pueblos y villas de la cordillera Cantábrica, pero hoy Maraña sigue sin nieve.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2014 às 12:57)

Maraña y al fondo el monte Mampodre (2200 metros).


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2014 às 19:34)

Enero 2014 en España:

Bilbao 23ºC
Gijón 22ºC
Santander 21ºC
San Sebastión 21ºC

Bilbao hoy sólo consiguió ser la segunda ciudad más cálida de Europa, porque Granada subió hasta 25ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Jan 2014 às 20:32)

Sorprendente, 20ºC na Meseta Norte española a primeiros de janeiro.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jan 2014 às 21:24)

Chamonix sigue nevado, dos meses después. Captura de esta mañana.





A la misma altitud, Caboalles, en la región de El Bierzo (León) sólo consiguió estar nevado 5 días seguidos. Xtremebierzo, dónde te has escondido? Qué fácil es insultar, pero tener valor para hacer seguimiento, eso es más difícil.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2014 às 22:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> Chamonix sigue nevado, dos meses después. Captura de esta mañana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ferreiro,não sejas assim, todos nós temos valor nos seguimentos que fazemos...
Não abras "guerras" inuteis...


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Jan 2014 às 14:39)

Aldea do Cebreiro (Lugo) agora


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Jan 2014 às 16:45)

Caboalles (El Bierzo, León) a casi 1100 metros. De la nevada del 19 de enero no queda ya nada. 5 días fue lo que permaneció la nieve en el suelo, igualando la anterior nevada y record de días consecutivos en este invierno 2013/2014 hasta ahora.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Jan 2014 às 20:46)

Hoy, comparación entre ciudaes de El Bierzo y Castilla León y Centroeuropa. Máximas y mínimas hoy.

Ponferrada 15/9
León 15/5
Valladolid 15/5
Salamanca 16/8

Berlín -8/-14

A ver cuándo lo vemos al revés, a ver cuándo vemos -8ºC de máxima en León, Ponferrada... y en el mismo día de enero 16ºC en Berlín. Seguimos esperando.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jan 2014 às 13:14)

Ontem, ademais dos 17ºC de Salamanca e Madrid, destacam os mais de 28ºC na provincia de Málaga.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2014 às 13:36)

Esses *28,5ºC* até fazem confusão.  

A estação que fez esse registo foi esta...


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jan 2014 às 22:26)

Los 28,5ºC de Vélez-Málaga son un poco sospechosos.


Hoy las máximas más altas en ciudades españolas

Murcia 25ºC
Málaga 25ºC
Valencia 24ºC


Mientras tanto, en capitales de Europa (máxima/mínima)

Madrid 17/3
*Berlin -10/-14*
Prague -7/-15
Warsaw -8/-13
Vienna -6/-11
Bucharest -5/-7
Vilnius -10/-18
Kyev -10/-18

A ver cuando Ponferrada y León tienen esas temperaturas de hoy en Berlín, es decir -10ºC, pero no de mínima, sino de máxima . Seguimos esperando.


----------



## xtremebierzo (28 Jan 2014 às 22:04)

PUes estuve estas navidades en Friburgo y en Lausanne suiza, de echo también me pase por la zona de los prealpes.

Cierto, que a partir de los 800-900 se conserva mucho mejor la nieve que aquí, claro que está mas noreste y es lógico, y en la cara norte...

De todas formas el invierno está siendo lamentable, en Lausanne ciudad este invierno al igual que aquí no ha cuajado la nieve todavía.

En la meseta Suiza a 700 metros nieva bastante más que aquí a la misma altitud,


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Fev 2014 às 11:21)

Es lo que tiene el clima cantábrico. A 1000 metros, la nieve normalmente no permanece mucho tiempo en el suelo. En Caboalles, a pesar de lo mucho que nevó la semana pasada, ahora no queda ya nada.





Mientras tanto, en Chamonix, a la misma altitud, sigue la nieve aún sin derretirse desde primeros de noviembre.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 15:48)

Sorprendente. Temperaturas mínimas em Janeiro e fevereiro 2014 nas capitais provinciais espanholas e em New Orleans (29º norte e na costa do cálido golfo do méxico).

Salamanca (Matacán) -4.6
New Orleans -4.4
Albacete -3.2
León -3.0
Valladolid -2.4
Burgos -2.8
Madrid (Barajas) -2.2
Vitoria -2.1
Pamplona -1.1

Estes dados os meus compatriotas nunca os publicam, eles somente publicam cando temos siberianas.


----------



## PortugalWeather (20 Fev 2014 às 16:02)

Ferreiro disse:


> Sorprendente. Temperaturas mínimas em Janeiro e fevereiro 2014 nas capitais provinciais espanholas e em New Orleans (29º norte e na costa do cálido golfo do méxico).
> 
> Salamanca (Matacán) -4.6
> New Orleans -4.4
> ...



Os climas subtropicais dos EUA tem mínimas muito baixas JacksonVille no Norte da Florida tem mínimas de -5,-6º graus mas num dia logo a seguir tem máximas de 27º ou 28º graus ou até mais,até Havana em Cuba por vezes tem mínimas de 8º graus, todas as regiões que tenham influências continentais de massas de ar continentais têm esse potencial, por essa mesma razão é que neva em Jerusalém com mais facilidade que no Porto ou em Vigo.
Mas porque não falas das mininas de Albacete em Castilha-la-mancha região muito mais fria que muitas de França ou da Bélgica por exemplo.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 16:16)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Os climas subtropicais dos EUA tem mínimas muito baixas JacksonVille no Norte da Florida tem mínimas de -5,-6º graus mas num dia logo a seguir tem máximas de 27º ou 28º graus ou até mais,até Havana em Cuba por vezes tem mínimas de 8º graus, todas as regiões que tenham influências continentais de massas de ar continentais têm esse potencial, por essa mesma razão é que neva em Jerusalém com mais facilidade que no Porto ou em Vigo.
> Mas porque não falas das mininas de Albacete em Castilha-la-mancha região muito mais fria que muitas de França ou da Bélgica por exemplo.



Ja falei da mínima este ano em Albacete -3.2

Albacete nao é mais fria que a França ou a Belgica. A temperatura media de janeiro em Albacete é de 4.8 versus 3.1 em Bruxelles e 1.6 em Estrasburgo.


----------



## PortugalWeather (20 Fev 2014 às 16:19)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ja falei da mínima este ano em Albacete -3.2
> 
> Albacete nao é mais fria que a França ou a Belgica. A temperatura media de janeiro em Albacete é de 4.8 versus 3.1 em Bruxelles e 1.6 em Estrasburgo.



Relativo as mínimas concorre sem duvida com essas cidades e até as supera, Bruxelas não tem hipóteses com Albacete a nível de mínimas.
E este ano não tem sido um ano propicio para a região de Albacete pois estamos sobre uma corrente de NW e com tempo ameno na parte leste da Penisula, mas em anos com arrefecimento nocturno e siberianas Albacete é muito fria mesmo coitados de Bruxelas, Albacete é bem mais fria a nível de mínimas.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 16:22)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Relativo as mínimas concorre sem duvida com essas cidades e até as supera, Bruxelas não tem hipóteses com Albacete a nível de mínimas.
> E este ano não tem sido um ano propicio para a região de Albacete pois estamos sobre uma corrente de NW e com tempo ameno na parte leste da Penisula, mas em anos com arrefecimento nocturno e siberianas Albacete é muito fria mesmo coitados de Bruxelas, Albacete é bem mais fria a nível de mínimas.



No es cierto, la mayoría de los años, Bruselas y Estrasburgo tienen una mínima más baja que Albacete.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

Por cierto, Maraña volvió a quedarse sin nieve, como ya ocurrio en diciembre, en enero y ahora en febrero. Siento si a alguien le molesta, pero las cosas son así.


----------



## PortugalWeather (20 Fev 2014 às 16:26)

Ferreiro disse:


> Por cierto, Maraña volvió a quedarse sin nieve, como ya ocurrio en diciembre, en enero y ahora en febrero. Siento si a alguien le molesta, pero las cosas son así.



Tem nevado mais em Espanha e na Penisula Ibérica que nos Países Baixos


----------



## vitamos (20 Fev 2014 às 16:29)

Ferreiro disse:


> Por cierto, Maraña volvió a quedarse sin nieve, como ya ocurrio en diciembre, en enero y ahora en febrero. Siento si a alguien le molesta, pero las cosas son así.



Ferreiro lamento imenso mas este comportamento começa-se a mostrar no mínimo doentio....

Desapareces quase totalmente quando Espanha se cobre de neve... Voltas quando tudo passa para tentar novamente fazer comparações com cidades do centro da Europa, tentando provar algo que ninguém percebe bem o que é, nem qual o objectivo... Ainda por cima com comentarios algo depreciativos lançados a alguém, que pensa não sei o quê... Algo vago...

Sinceramente após tantas páginas e páginas de tópico eu não sei o que pretendes mostrar... o que é pena.


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2014 às 16:30)

Fuentes de Invierno, 1500m.
Há mais de 3 meses com neve.

E a somar.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 16:30)

AnDré disse:


> Fuentes de Invierno, 1500m.
> Há mais de 3 meses com neve.
> 
> E a somar.




1500 metros 

Chamonix 3 meses a 1000 metros. Lienz (Austria) 2 meses a 600 metros (y eso que este año es malo en Europa Central). Y son ciudades, no estaciones de ski.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 16:31)

vitamos disse:


> Ferreiro lamento imenso mas este comportamento começa-se a mostrar no mínimo doentio....
> 
> Desapareces quase totalmente quando Espanha se cobre de neve... Voltas quando tudo passa para tentar novamente fazer comparações com cidades do centro da Europa, tentando provar algo que ninguém percebe bem o que é, nem qual o objectivo... Ainda por cima com comentarios algo depreciativos lançados a alguém, que pensa não sei o quê... Algo vago...
> 
> Sinceramente após tantas páginas e páginas de tópico eu não sei o que pretendes mostrar... o que é pena.




Cuando se cubrío España de nieve??? A ver, dímelo tú  Sigo esperando verlo. Todos los datos que posteo son oficiales y todas las webcams en tiempo real. Mis compatriotras sólo participan cuando hay ola de frío


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2014 às 16:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> 1500 metros
> 
> Chamonix 3 meses a 1000 metros. Lienz (Austria) 2 meses a 600 metros (y eso que este año es malo en Europa Central).



O ano passado era Samarína, este ano é Chamonix. 

Já várias pessoas explicaram o porquê de Chamonix ter tantos dias de neve. Só não vê isso quem não quer.

Também tens lugares, não muito altos, com mais de 90 dias de neve na Ibéria.
Exemplo:
Espierba la Sarra y Casart (1190m): 93 dias de neve esta temporada. 



Ferreiro disse:


> Mis compatriotras sólo participan cuando hay ola de frío



Olha quem fala. 

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...vs-balcas-2012-2013-a-6983-10.html#post372403

Já era verão em Samarína, e ainda nevava nas montanhas Ibérias. Mas disso não falaste tu.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 16:56)

AnDré disse:


> O ano passado era Samarína, este ano é Chamonix.
> 
> Já várias pessoas explicaram o porquê de Chamonix ter tantos dias de neve. Só não vê isso quem não quer.
> 
> ...




Los datos de Samarina del año pasado, que está a la latitud de Madrid, no del norte de España, fueron demostrados por mí día a día a base de webcams, ¿mentí en algo? ¿Qué día de verano en Samarina nevó en el Sistema Central español? A ver, demuestrámelo. Sigo esperando...

Ahora sólo te falta encontrar un lugar a 600 metros como en Austria que tenga 3 meses seguidos con nieve, a ver si lo encuentras


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 17:10)

Por cierto, que *Espierba la Sarra Casart* no siempre es así de bueno, en la temporada 2011-2012 tuvo *16 días con nieve *en todo el año!!!!

http://climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=2547&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=270


¿Eso no te interesa decirlo, verdad André? Pues te recomiendo que te leas el link, a ver si aprendes algo, André.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 17:15)

Y en cuanto a mínimas absolutas, exceptuando el caso de Albacete, muy excepcional, el resto de ciudades españolas, sobre todo las castellanas tienen unas mínimas históricas ridículas:

Albacete -24ºC
Burgos -22ºC
Teruel -19ºC
Segovia -17ºC
León -17ºC
Ávila -16ºC
Soria -15ºC

Todos datos oficiales de AEMET, y recuerdo que son ciudades entre 700 y 1100 metros.

También oficiales, pero entre 0 y 190 metros:

París St. Maur -26ºC
Lyon -25ºC
Bruselas -21ºC


----------



## PortugalWeather (20 Fev 2014 às 17:29)

Ferreiro disse:


> Cuando se cubrío España de nieve??? A ver, dímelo tú  Sigo esperando verlo. Todos los datos que posteo son oficiales y todas las webcams en tiempo real. Mis compatriotras sólo participan cuando hay ola de frío



Mas desde de quando tu vês França ou Itália cobertas de neve por todo o território? Espanha é muito grande, estas a falar de países como a Bélgica ou a Holanda mais pequenas que a Extremadura,claro que ai estão todas cheias de neve, Andorra também está coberta de neve  que argumentos


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 17:33)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Mas desde de quando tu vês França ou Itália cobertas de neve por todo o território? Espanha é muito grande, estas a falar de países como a Bélgica ou a Holanda mais pequenas que a Extremadura,claro que ai estão todas cheias de neve, Andorra também está coberta de neve  que argumentos



Francia tiene más superficie cubierta de nieve que España todos los años, porque es un país más frío en invierno. Siento que te moleste, pero eso es así. 
Y yo sigo esperando que Vitamos me diga qué días España estuvo cubierta de nieve, días en los que según él yo desaparezco... Las cosas que se dicen hay que demostrarlas.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 17:39)

Ferreiro disse:


> Y en cuanto a mínimas absolutas, exceptuando el caso de Albacete, muy excepcional, el resto de ciudades españolas, sobre todo las castellanas tienen unas mínimas históricas ridículas:
> 
> Albacete -24ºC
> Burgos -22ºC
> ...



Grenoble 200 metros -27ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2014 às 17:54)

Ferreiro disse:


> Grenoble 200 metros -27ºC



É um registo interessante, mas convém enquadrar as coisas, refiro-me ao relevo característico da zona de Grenoble.
Portanto esses 200 metros é indiferente, ate podia ser 50 metros...


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 18:05)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Tem nevado mais em Espanha e na Penisula Ibérica que nos Países Baixos



Eso lo dije yo en el foro de Seguimento Europa 2014, pero cuál es tu opinión? porque aquí dices que nieva más en España, pero en el foro de Europa haces un ranking según el cual nieva más en Bélgica. A ver si te aclaras, hombre, porque en cada foro dices una cosa distinta.


----------



## PortugalWeather (20 Fev 2014 às 18:09)

Ferreiro disse:


> Francia tiene más superficie cubierta de nieve que España todos los años, porque es un país más frío en invierno. Siento que te moleste, pero eso es así.
> Y yo sigo esperando que Vitamos me diga qué días España estuvo cubierta de nieve, días en los que según él yo desaparezco... Las cosas que se dicen hay que demostrarlas.



Depende a parte Norte e Centro Este da Penisula Ibérica compete mas á vontade com frio com a França senão vejamos capitais de Provincia:

Castilha-la-Mancha- Albacete mais frio que muitas cidades de França;
Madrid-mais fria que Touluse, mais fria que Marselha,etc,etc;
Burgos-mais fria que Paris;
Leon-Mais fria que Paris;
Pais Basco/ Cantábria- tão fria com o SW de França

Agora se vamos olhar só para o que queremos, falas da Andaluzia, Extremadura,comunidade Valenciana, Múrcia, pois ai sim é mais quente que quase toda a França, mas eu ai falo-te da Sardenha. 

Agora:
Madrid, Castilha la Mancha(meseta central)
Castilha e Leon(meseta superior)
Navarra 
Norte da Catalunha

são tão ou mais frias que quase toda a França;

Depois Galiza e Astúrias, Cantábria e Pais Basco tem clima atlântico tem um inverno suave como acontece na Normadia, Aquitânia  e Bretanha. 

Portanto grande parte de Espanha tem Invernos bem frios mais frios que muitas regiões de frança.


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2014 às 18:10)

Ferreiro disse:


> ¿Qué día de verano en Samarina nevó en el Sistema Central español? A ver, demuestrámelo. Sigo esperando...



Pus-te o link. Não viste porque não quiseste.
Ah já sei, não te interessou. O interesse foi só até Março. Mas depois quando em Abril e em Maio nevou na Península Ibérica, nem abriste o piu.

Foi ou não foi?

Fica o link, mais uma vez:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...vs-balcas-2012-2013-a-6983-10.html#post378371



Ferreiro disse:


> ¿Eso no te interesa decirlo, verdad André? Pues te recomiendo que te leas el link, a ver si aprendes algo, André.



A desconversar...
Falaste de Chamonix este ano, eu respondi-te com dados desde ano.
Se falas de 2011-2012, então também tens que dar os dados dos outros locais nesses anos.



Ferreiro disse:


> Grenoble 200 metros -27ºC



-27ºC? 
Fraquinho! Junto ao l'Isére e ao Drac, e a uma cota < 200m, foi certamente aos -30ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 21:30)

Antes me olvidé de Amsterdam

Albacete -24ºC
Burgos -22ºC
Teruel -19ºC
Segovia -17ºC
León -17ºC
Ávila -16ºC
Soria -15ºC


París St. Maur -26ºC
Lyon -25ºC
Bruselas -21ºC
Grenoble -27ºC (aclaro que la altura del aeropuerto es de 390 metros. La ciudad está a 200 metros, pero los -27ºc son del aeropuerto)
*Amsterdam -24ºC*

Los -24ºC de Amsterdam son de enero de 1942. Pero tan recientemente como en febrero de 2012, el aeropuerto de Amsterdam bajó a -19ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodr...nd&ind=&ord=REV&ano=2012&mes=02&day=04&ndays=

¿Saben ustedes cuándo fue la última vez que una capital provincial española bajó hasta -19ºC? No se lo voy a decir, les voy a dejar que lo averigüen, pero les voy a dar una ayuda: hace muchos años.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 21:37)

Así estaba el ranking, cuando dejé de hacerlo a finales de marzo de 2013, Samarina 110 días y Navarredonda de Gredos, *a la misma latitud*, 36 días

LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Samarina (1425m, 40ºN) 110 dias
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 48 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 36 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 27/30 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 8/9 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 8/9 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 3 dias
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias

Cuántos días más nevó en Navarredonda de Gredos en abril y mayo, 1, 2, 3 dias??? No lo sé, dímelo tú André.
Ni me molesto en contestar más a esto. Si tú André quieres creer que en primavera Navarredonda alcanzó y superó a Samarina, tú mismo. Perdona que me ría


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 21:52)

AnDré disse:


> A desconversar...
> Falaste de Chamonix este ano, eu respondi-te com dados desde ano.
> Se falas de 2011-2012, então também tens que dar os dados dos outros locais nesses anos.



Chamonix en el 2011-2012 estuvo nevado desde finales del otoño hasta principios de la primavera, como siempre.
En Ogimet no hay datos de Chamonix, pero los hay de otros pueblos/ciudades a similar altitud, como Elm (Suiza) a 965 metros:

Diciembre 2011
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2011&mes=12&day=31&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver
Enero 2012
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2012&mes=01&day=31&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver
Febrero 2012
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2012&mes=02&day=28&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver
Marzo 2012
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2012&mes=03&day=31&hora=18&ord=REV&enviar=Ver

Espierba 16
Elm 111 (ni siquiera cuento noviembre y abril)

Chamonix no tiene nada de excepcional en los Alpes, hay cientos de pueblos y ciudades a 1000 metros más fríos en Suiza y Austria.


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2014 às 03:24)

Ferreiro disse:


> Cuántos días más nevó en Navarredonda de Gredos en abril y mayo, 1, 2, 3 dias??? No lo sé, dímelo tú André.
> Ni me molesto en contestar más a esto. Si tú André quieres creer que en primavera Navarredonda alcanzó y superó a Samarina, tú mismo. Perdona que me ría



Ri-te à vontade. Mas não te engasgues. 

Estás sempre a dizer que os teus colegas espanhois só aparecem ou só falam quando vem frio, sendo que tu é que só apareces e falas quando te convém.

Quando a meio de Maio nevou na Ibéria, onde andavas tu? Nem abriste a boca. Ficaste caladinho.



Ferreiro disse:


> Chamonix no tiene nada de excepcional en los Alpes, hay cientos de pueblos y ciudades a 1000 metros más fríos en Suiza y Austria.



E mais quentes também.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2014 às 06:18)

Quedé callado porque esa nevada de mayo de 2013 fue completamente irrelevante en el centro de España, en Navarredonda de Gredos a 1500 metros fueron copos de nieve que ni siquiera llegaron a cubrir el suelo, si no recuerdo mal. Al menos en el link que pusiste antes no se ve el suelo cubierto de nieve en la webcam.

No quedé callado en mayo de 2012 cuando se acumularon más de 20 cm en la ciudad de Sarajevo a 500 metros, eso sí fue destacable:


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2014 às 06:43)

Para tu información, André, Espierba no está a 1190 metros, sino a 1250, y ademàs permanece en umbría durante los meses de invierno.


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2014 às 10:36)

Ferreiro disse:


> Para tu información, André, Espierba no está a 1190 metros, sino a 1250, y ademàs permanece en umbría durante los meses de invierno.



Mais sombria que Chamonix? Hum...

Neve a 18 de Maio de 2013.
A 1140m, e não muito longe de ti:







Nos Pirenéus a neve foi significativa acima dos 900m.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2014 às 11:06)

Repito, nada destacable en Europa, en Sarajevo en mayo de 2012 se acumularon 20 cm a 500 metros. Y en todo caso, no acumuló nieve ni en Navarredonda de Gredos ni en Reinosa que eran las 2 localidades que estaba siguiendo (también seguía Benasque, ignoro si ahí pudo acumular). No afecta al resultado final, Samarina estuvo nevado más de 100 días y Navarredonda de Gredos, a la misma altitud y latitud no llegó ni a 40.


Regresó la nieve a cota de 1000 metros en los pueblos de la Cordillera Cantábrica, aunque sólo al área occidental. A ver cuánto permanece esta vez sobre el suelo... Apuesto a que ni 48 horas.

Caboalles 1050 metros




Sotres 1050 metros




Reinosa-Espinilla 930 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2014 às 11:18)

En el foro climaynieve.com hacemos seguimiento de número de días de nieve en el suelo, como bien sabe André. De momento, en la Cantábrica a cota de 1000 metros la cosa va así:

Caboalles 1040: 35
Sotres 1050: 31
Reinosa-Espinilla 930: 14 (la ciudad más nivosa de Europa según mis compatriotas)

Pero si sumamos sólo los días seguidos en los que permaneció sobre el suelo, el periodo más largo ocurrió en Caboalles entre el 27 de enero y el 7 de febrero: 12 días seguidos.

Mucho peor las capitales provinciales. León y Búrgos no han conseguidos mantener la nieve sobre el suelo más que 48 horas seguidas:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2014&mes=02&day=21&hora=06&ord=REV&enviar=Ver
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2014&mes=02&day=21&hora=06&ord=REV&enviar=Ver


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2014 às 11:23)

Mientras tanto a pesar de lo templado que está siendo el invierno en Centroeuropa, en la ciudad austriaca de Lienz 670 metros llevan con nieve 57 días seguidos. 

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2014&mes=02&day=21&hora=06&ord=REV&enviar=Ver





Aunque como digo el invierno está siendo anormalmente templado en Centroeuropa. Recuerdo otros años en los que Innsbruck 680 metros, permaneció nevada 4 meses seguidos.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2014 às 11:40)

Chamonix no queda en umbría ningún día del año. Ayer mismo.





Cuánta envidia tienen algunos!


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2014 às 13:00)

Ya se derritió la nieve en Caboalles. Ni 24 horas permaneció sobre el suelo. Una vez más se demuestra lo que siempre he dicho: que a 1000 metros en España, con la excepción de algún valle privilegiado en el Pirineo navarro, aragonés y, sobre todo, en el Valle de Arán, la nieve habitualmente no permanece en el suelo muchos días.


----------



## PortugalWeather (21 Fev 2014 às 13:33)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ya se derritió la nieve en Caboalles. Ni 24 horas permaneció sobre el suelo. Una vez más se demuestra lo que siempre he dicho: que a 1000 metros en España, con la excepción de algún valle privilegiado en el Pirineo navarro, aragonés y, sobre todo, en el Valle de Arán, la nieve habitualmente no permanece en el suelo muchos días.



Mas porque tu comparas uma cordilheira atlantica cheia de massas de ar maritimo e humidos, com uma cordilheira continental ? já agora porque não comparas os Picos da Europa com uma Serra Russa ou siberiana ? é uma competição desigual nem sei bem o que queres provar todo o mundo sabe que neva mais nos Alpes que nos Picos da Europa e as estações que comparas são todas elas viradas para vertente Norte dos Alpes com muito mais percipitação, e como tu sabes nos Picos da Europa a vertente Norte dos Picos da Europa estão a menos de 70 kms do Oceano sabes a quantos kms estão os Alpes do Atlantico e as estações que tu tens como exemplo?


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2014 às 14:15)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/intern...espanha-fevereiro-2014-a-7564.html#post419470


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2014 às 14:52)

Ferreiro disse:


> Chamonix no queda en umbría ningún día del año. Ayer mismo.



Carregando na mesma tecla...Chamonix tem 5 horas de sol (não em toda a cidade), enquanto fora do vale, o numero de horas de sol sobe para 9. 
Não quero justificar nada, convém é sermos rigorosos... pois os dados são o resultado de muita coisa...

Já agora, essa afirmação não está totalmente certa, na base da vertente exposta a norte, de certeza que tem muitos muitos dias/alguns meses em que não recebe qualquer hora de sol. 

Aconselho-te a arranjar dados altimétricos de uma zona com relevo acidentado e de seguida instalas o Solweig13, pode ser que comeces a perceber algumas coisas, simples por sinal.


----------



## james (21 Fev 2014 às 14:58)

Nao percebo esta obssessao do Ferreiro em comparar coisas diferentes , ainda se comparasse diferentes regioes de Espanha . . .

Agora e muito facil comparar  , se quiser tambem posso comparar a amazonia com o deserto do sara ou a terra com a lua.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2014 às 17:27)

Verdade, e  assim se estraga um tópico que podia ser bem interessante.


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2014 às 17:31)

james disse:


> Nao percebo esta obssessao do Ferreiro em comparar coisas diferentes , ainda se comparasse diferentes regioes de Espanha . . .
> 
> Agora e muito facil comparar  , se quiser tambem posso comparar a amazonia com o deserto do sara ou a terra com a lua.



Até estou admirado de ainda não terem começado as comparações com a América do Norte, ainda por cima este ano  estão com o vórtice polar quase sempre em cima.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Fev 2014 às 10:27)

Facas atacando ao Ferreiro por todos os lados, facas e chicotadas 


Sem neve a 1000 metros nos locais da cordilheira Cantábrica.
Caboalles 1040 (León), nao fica nada da nevada de ontem




Sotres 1050 (Asturias)




Reinosa-Espinilla 930 (Cantabria)


----------



## ampa62 (22 Fev 2014 às 13:46)

Confesso que não participo muito neste fórum, mas encontrei este registo sobre a tempestade que se abateu sobre Izaña na semana passada. 
Fica o registo pelas imagens espectaculares.
http://izana.aemet.es/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=356%3Awinter-storm-feb-14&catid=10%3Anews&Itemid=49&lang=en


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 13:52)

Muito bom Ampa62.
Continua a participar no forum!


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Fev 2014 às 11:18)

Regresó la nieve a la cordillera Cantábrica en la cota de 1000 metros.

Caboalles (León)




Sotres (Asturias)




Reinosa-Espinilla (Cantabria), nevó de noche, luego se derritió.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2014 às 14:44)

1 día fue lo que duró la nevada.


----------



## PortugalWeather (27 Fev 2014 às 15:05)

Ferreiro disse:


> 1 día fue lo que duró la nevada.



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/intern...espanha-fevereiro-2014-a-7564.html#post420589


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2014 às 15:09)

PortugalWeather disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/intern...espanha-fevereiro-2014-a-7564.html#post420589



Estoy hablando de cotas de 1000 metros 

Por cierto, a ver si te aclaras, porque yo no he nombrado a Bélgica, pero tú si dijiste que en Bélgica nieva más que en España en aquel ranking que publicaste... Aclárate, que en cada forum dices una cosa distinta. Link da tua ridícula classificaçao:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/europa/seguimento-europa-2014-a-7465-18.html

Holanda 2ª división
Belgica 3ª división A
España 3ª división B


----------



## PortugalWeather (27 Fev 2014 às 15:15)

Ferreiro disse:


> Estoy hablando de cotas de 1000 metros
> Por cierto, a ver si te aclaras, porque yo no he nombrado a Bélgica, pero tú si dijiste que en Bélgica nevaba más que en España en aquel ranking que publicaste... Aclárate, que en cada forum dices una cosa distinta.



Não me preciso de "aclarar" pois estou bem claro do que digo Ferreiro, fiz este ranking claro que tenho de ver Espanha num todo ou seja, se temos Províncias enormes como tais como Extremadura,Andaluzia,Comunidade Valenciana,Ilhas Baleares,Murcia até áreas  da meseta central de Castela onde chove 300 ou 400 mm como Logronho(Navarra) ou vertente sul dos sistemas montanhosos  é natural que neva mais na Bélgica que é um pais mais pequeno que muitas províncias Espanholas com muito menos contrastes e diversidade climática.
Agora se imagina que o Norte de Espanha Leon-Burgos-Astúrias-Pirinéus fossem um pais, coitada da Bélgica Espanha seria um pais muito mais nevado claramente, portanto sei bem o que digo em cada tópico.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2014 às 15:34)

Y por qué Holanda es de 2ª división y Bélgica de 3ª? Cuando Bélgica tiene las Ardenas, donde es muy normal tener varios meses seguidos con nieve a 500 metros, mientras Holanda no tiene apenas territorio por encima de 100 metros...
Lo siento, pero tu clasificación no vale para nada.


----------



## PortugalWeather (27 Fev 2014 às 15:44)

Ferreiro disse:


> Y por qué Holanda 2ª división y Bélgica 3ª? Cuando Bélgica tiene las Ardenas, donde es muy normal tener varios meses seguidos con nieve a 500 metros, mientras Holanda no tiene apenas territorio por encima de 100 metros...
> Lo siento, pero tu clasificación no vale para nada.



São opiniões, porque secalhar a Holanda está mais a Norte e sujeita a entradas de Norte e já perto geograficamente da Dinamarca por exemplo. Também coloquei o Luxemburgo á frente da Bélgica pois é um pais onde neva com muito mais regularidade devido á interioridade, lá está esse ranking é apenas uma brincadeira uma opinião, não fiz uma grande investigação, mas a sua opinião é que era um ranking respeitável pois colocava Espanha numa divisão muito inferior, a partir do momento que comecei a dizer que existe regiões e áreas de Espanha mais nevadas que outras da Europa Central já é um ranking que não serve para nada  ainda me falas em clareza?


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2014 às 15:49)

Qué mala es la envidia! 
Pues es mentira. En Bélgica hay mucha más nieve que en Holanda.

Lo realmente importante es que una vez más he dejado constancia que en la cordillera Cantábrica, a 1000 metros, la nieve dura muy poco.
Te molesta? Pues lo siento, es lo que hay.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2014 às 15:52)

Mientras tanto, en Lienz 670 metros (Austria), aún no se ha derretido la nieve, desde diciembre.


----------



## PortugalWeather (27 Fev 2014 às 15:58)

Ferreiro disse:


> Qué mala es la envidia!
> Pues es mentira. En Bélgica hay mucha más nieve que en Holanda.
> 
> Lo realmente importante es que una vez más he dejado constancia que en la cordillera Cantábrica, a 1000 metros, la nieve dura muy poco.
> Te molesta? Pues lo siento, es lo que hay.



Sim mas se o Norte de Espanha fosse apenas um pais era um pais muito mais nevado que a Bélgica, independentemente de nevar menos a 1000m por muito que te custe ou "moleste" aquelas imagens que o  xtremebierzo colocou são praticamente impossíveis na Bélgica e isso te custa a ti admitir.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2014 às 16:02)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Sim mas se o Norte de Espanha fosse apenas um pais era um pais muito mais nevado que a Bélgica, independentemente de nevar menos a 1000m por muito que te custe ou "moleste" aquelas imagens que o  xtremebierzo colocou são praticamente impossíveis na Bélgica e isso te custa a ti admitir.



A mí no me molestaron nada, de hecho ni participé en su forum hasta que tú me nombraste . Pero a ti sí que te molesta que demuestre que a 1000 metros en la Cantábrica la nieve no permanezca sobre el suelo. Pues lo siento, es lo que hay. Vete acostumbrándote, porque es así todos los años.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2014 às 16:14)

Cordillera Cantábrica, sin nieve, enero 2007





Picos de Europa, 26 enero 2012 casi sin nieve (2600 metros).


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2014 às 16:29)

*Re: Neve na zona Noroeste Espanha (Fevereiro 2014)*



Ferreiro disse:


> Cordillera Cantábrica, enero 2007, sin nieve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cordillera Cantábrica, Janeiro de 2007, com muita, muita neve!







E resorts de ski abertos!


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2014 às 16:30)

En España no se encuentra un lugar así a 770 metros. Tarvisio, UN MES SEGUIDO CON UN METRO DE NIEVE, en un año templado en Centroeuropa.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2014&mes=02&day=27&hora=12&ord=REV&enviar=Ver


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2014 às 16:33)

En España, en las ciudades más cercanas a la Cantábrica, ha ocurrido esto.

Burgos 1 día de nieve, con espesor de 1 cm.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2014&mes=2&day=27&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

León 3 días de nieve (discontinuos), con espesor de 4 cm el día que más.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08055&ano=2014&mes=2&day=27&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2014 às 16:37)

Ferreiro, estás a postar posts iguais em dois tópicos diferentes. 

Foi tudo movido para aqui e foram apagados os posts repetidos. Se não, ninguém se entende.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2014 às 16:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> En España no se encuentra un lugar así a 770 metros. Tarvisio, UN MES SEGUIDO CON UN METRO DE MEDIO.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2014&mes=02&day=27&hora=12&ord=REV&enviar=Ver



Ni tampoco nada así, máximas de -12ºC a nivel del mar, Bruselas-Uccle 1997.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2014 às 17:03)

Efectivamente en Bélgica este año ha sido un invierno muy templado (proporcionalmente más que en España), y en Elsenborn 500 metros el número de días con nieve en el suelo ha sido muy pequeño:

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2014&mes=02&day=14&hora=12&ord=REV&enviar=Ver

Pero aún así, en Bélgica en un año malo nieva muchísimo más a 500 metros que en cualquier ciudad, pueblo o aldea española a 500 metros.
Es lo que hay.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2014 às 17:14)

Ferreiro disse:


> Tarvisio, UN MES SEGUIDO CON UN METRO DE NIEVE, en un año templado en Centroeuropa.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2014&mes=02&day=27&hora=12&ord=REV&enviar=Ver



Não é um pouco estranho a acumulação de neve manter-se quase na mesma, depois de máximas de 7ºC ?
O vale aparenta ser encaixado e bastante estreito...


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2014 às 18:57)

As comparações até podiam ter algum interesse se fosse para tentar compreender as diferenças entre os vários locais. Dinâmicas diferentes, distintos tipos de climas. Mas este massacre em torno de uma única ideia parece obsessão.


----------



## Bergidum (27 Fev 2014 às 19:35)

Ferreiro. No entiendo esa obsesión por meter aquí, en un tópic dedicado a España esas informaciones sobre grandes nevadas, que nadie duda, en otros sitios de Europa.
La nieve en las Ardenas es maravillosa, de hecho hay estaciones de esquí nórdico. Y también maravillosa es en España o Portugal, y también hay estaciones de esquí, y bastantes, si de eso dependiera se ganaría por goleada a Bélgica u Holanda.
El tópic de Seguimiento Europa es ahora también una guerra entre países, y no me gusta. Me gusta el seguimiento de Europa en este foro, más completo que el de forotiempo.es, y si aprovecharas tus dotes de internauta (y tiempo, supongo), podrías completarlo magníficamente, igual que hacías en meteored cuando tenías otro nick, en lugar de "perder el tiempo" en el otro foro con un seguimiento diario de las web cams para demostrar lo poco que dura la nieve en España por debajo de los 1000 m. Piénsalo porque eres una persona válida enredada ahora mismo en guerras estúpidas.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Fev 2014 às 10:07)

Pues una día más sin nieve en los pueblos y aldeas de la cordillera Cantábrica situados a una altitud de 1000 metros. 

Caboalles (León)




Sotres (Asturias)




Reinosa-Espinilla (Cantabria)




Incluso en Brañosera (Palencia), ya a 1200 metros




Y eso que el año está siendo hiperhúmedo y las isotermas relativamente frías están llegando al norte de la península ibérica con más frecuencia que a otras partes de Europa.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Mar 2014 às 10:02)

Esta noche volvió la nieve a altitud de 1000 metros en la cordillera Cantábrica.

Caboalles (León)




Posada de Valdeón (León)




Sotres (Asturias)




Reinosa-Espinilla (Cantabria)


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Mar 2014 às 16:16)

Ja derreteu todo. 











O de quasse sempre na Cantábrica a 1000 metros de altitude. Aunque está vez se ha derretido mucho más rápido.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Mar 2014 às 12:36)

Ha vuelto a amanecer con nieve en la cordillera Cantábrica en altitud de 1000 metros, aunque no ha conseguido nevar en Reinosa-Espinilla.

Caboalles (León)



Sotres (Asturias)



Reinosa-Espinilla (Cantabria)


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Mar 2014 às 16:50)

Se derritió la nieve en Caboalles, que era el único pueblo que permanecía nevado. Duración de esta última nevada a cota de 1000 metros: 2 días.





No se esperan nuevas nevadas en las próximas dos semanas si los pronósticos se cumplen.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Mar 2014 às 12:48)

Desgraciadamente la webcam de Maraña 1250 metros dejó de funcionar, pero en el Facebook de Cabañas Patagónicas han puesto una foto de cómo estaba la aldea el 6 de marzo.





EStos últimos días terminaría de derretirse la nieve. Así pues, este año en Maraña tuvimos días sin nieve en el suelo en diciembre, enero, febrero y ahora en marzo. Veremos cuándo vuelve a nevar.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Mar 2014 às 12:52)

Mientras tanto, Chamonix 1050 metros, sigue completamente nevado desde primeros de noviembre.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Mar 2014 às 13:00)

Em Lienz aún con nieve sobre el suelo a solo 670 metros.

CAMPING



GRAND HOTEL




Sigo esperando a ver Reinosa 870 metros o Villablino 1050 metros con varios meses seguidos con nieve en el suelo, cuando ocurra lo reconoceré, mientras tanto


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Mar 2014 às 16:02)

Ferreiro disse:


> Em Lienz aún con nieve sobre el suelo a solo 670 metros.
> 
> CAMPING
> 
> ...



Mas alguém disse que a neve em Villablino ou em Reinosa perdura durante meses seguidos?
Mas que comparação , comparar uma cordilheira Atlântica a escassos kms do Atlântico com localidades Alpinas Austriacas a uns 1000 kms do Oceano e uns 600 kms do mediterrâneo, enfim sem comentários.


----------



## PortugalWeather (13 Mar 2014 às 14:47)

Ferreiro o que dizes desta estação espanhola de Girona:  Puigcerdà ?


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mar 2014 às 13:03)

No sé mucho de Puigcerda.

En el Facebook de Maraña han publicado una foto del día 13 de marzo. Sin rastro de nieve.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mar 2014 às 15:31)

Para aquellos que les gusta comparar Castilla y León y la cordillera Cantábrica con Francia y los Alpes, y que dicen que Chamonix es un sitio excepcional, una selección de pueblos franceses a 1000-1100 metros, que al igual que Chamonix siguen nevados hoy en día. Aunque no lo puedo demostrar apuesto a que están nevados sin interrupción desde noviembre. 









Les Carroz




Al fondo el pueblo de Les Gets




Les Houches




Campo de golf en Les Rousses




En cambio, a esta altitud cuanto aguantan nevados en Castilla y León??? 2 semanas, 3 semanas ya es un milagro.
Llevo en este foro más de tres años y todavía nadie me ha demostrado que en la cordillera Cantábrica la nieve permanece sobre el suelo varios meses seguidos a 1000 metros como sí ocurre en Francia. Sigo esperando, yo no tengo ningún problema en aceptarlo cuando lo vea, pero año tras año epic fail


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2014 às 18:52)

Ferreiro disse:


> Para aquellos que les gusta comparar Castilla y León y la cordillera Cantábrica con Francia y los Alpes, y que dicen que Chamonix es un sitio excepcional, una selección de pueblos franceses a 1000-1100 metros, que al igual que Chamonix siguen nevados hoy en día. Aunque no lo puedo demostrar apuesto a que están nevados sin interrupción desde noviembre.
> 
> 
> En cambio, a esta altitud cuanto aguantan nevados en Castilla y León??? 2 semanas, 3 semanas ya es un milagro.
> Llevo en este foro más de tres años y todavía nadie me ha demostrado que en la cordillera Cantábrica la nieve permanece sobre el suelo varios meses seguidos a 1000 metros como sí ocurre en Francia. Sigo esperando, yo no tengo ningún problema en aceptarlo cuando lo vea, pero año tras año epic fail





Qual é a admiração de nevar mais nos Alpes do que na cordilheira Cantábrica? Estranho era se fosse ao contrário não te parece?? 

Caso não saibas os Alpes são a maior e mais alta cordilheira da Europa Ocidental, ficam mais a Norte e tem muito menos influência oceânica que os Montes Cantábricos.

Um desafio, começa a comparar os Montes Cantábricos com a cordilheira do Atlas em Marrocos à mesma altitude, parece-te uma comparação justa e equilibrada?? Ou é igualmente ridícula..?  

Ferreiro já todos percebemos o teu ponto de vista, não entendo o porquê de estar sempre a carregar na mesma tecla... 

Este é o meu ultimo post neste tópico porque já enjoa, mais tarde ou mais cedo vais acabar aqui a falar sozinho...


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2014 às 23:16)

Cordilheira Cantábrica.

4 meses consecutivos de neve aos 1500m.

_Me gusta, Me encanta._


----------



## Cadito (16 Mar 2014 às 16:42)

*Reinosa (cerca de 900m) no inverno de 1977/1978* (Mas que grande nevão!)


----------



## xtremebierzo (16 Mar 2014 às 21:39)

Ferreiro disse:


> Desgraciadamente la webcam de Maraña 1250 metros dejó de funcionar, pero en el Facebook de Cabañas Patagónicas han puesto una foto de cómo estaba la aldea el 6 de marzo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigues con las mismas, jajajaja 

Para empezar la web cam de Maraña esta apuntando a la cara Solana de la montaña, y la de Chamonix a la umbría. 

Estás enfermo tío.. tienes un problema y una enfermedad y una obsesion con la nieve que no es ni medio normal, no se como no te has mudado todavía a vivir a CHamonix, o ya mejor a la montaña Suiza que el nivel de vida será algo superior al de Francia .


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Mar 2014 às 08:59)

En Reinosa ha habido grandes nevadas, nadie lo puede negar, ahí están las fotos para demostrarlas, pero de eso a asegurar que esas grandes nevadas se producen todos los años, como aseguraba mi compatriota Pek... En fin, que llevo 4 inviernos en este foro y en estos 4 inviernos no ha nevado apenas en Reinosa, no sólo muy pocos días con nieve en el suelo sino también con espesores mínimos. Lo siento si a alguien le ofende, pero es así.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Mar 2014 às 09:04)

Voy con la verdad por delante y al que no le guste que no me lea.

Chamonix a 1050 metros supera ya los 4 meses con nieve en el suelo.





En Austria, el valle de Lienz a punto de alcanzar los 3 meses con nieve en el suelo a 660 metros.





Esto se lo dedico a todos aquellos compatriotas que afirman que Castilla y León es más fría que Francia y Centroeuropa


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Mar 2014 às 09:53)

Vuelve a funcionar la webcam de Maraña.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Mar 2014 às 09:10)

Regresó la nieve al norte de España. Así estaba ayer O Cebreiro 1300 (Lugo).





Hoy ya está medio derretido, pero podría volver a nevar en las próximas horas.


----------



## AJB (26 Mar 2014 às 11:58)

"Estranhamente" calmo este tópico...


----------



## PortugalWeather (26 Mar 2014 às 12:07)

LOOL a Neve na cordilheira cantábrica vai ficar cheia de neve em plena Primavera!!!!


----------



## AJB (26 Mar 2014 às 17:48)

http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/t103p280-seguimiento-marzo-2014

Impressionante em finais de Março...de facto notável para um país do sul da Europa


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Mar 2014 às 08:38)

La nieve descendió por debajo de los 1000 metros. Ejemplo vielha, en los Pirineos, a 990 metros:


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Abr 2014 às 11:23)

Aún queda nieve en Austria a 700 metros, como en Kotschach, que además no es consecuencia de avalanchas o aludes. Paliza a Reinosa, donde a mucha mayor altitud (870) ha nevado 12 días y ni siquiera continuos. 





Yo sigo esperando que Xtremebierzo, Pek and cia demuestren lo que tantas veces dijeron: que Castilla León es más fría que Centroeuropa. Y que la nieve Permanece sobre el suelo más tiempo .


----------



## Pek (14 Ago 2016 às 00:35)

Retomo este tópico para dirigirlo a donde realmente debería, la gran diversidad climática española.

Tres mapas ibéricos de 2015 muy mejorados y actualizados con respecto al original de Rivas-Martínez de 2004. Lamentablemente no está incluido Portugal. Clicad para verlos en detalle:

Mapa conjunto de Macrobioclimas, Variantes y Termotipos (tipos climáticos *en función de la temperatura*):










Mapa conjunto de Bioclimas y Ombrotipos (tipos climáticos *en función de la precipitación*):











Y el mapa definitivo y más importante, el de *Isobioclimas.* Ampliadlo para poder verlo en toda su riqueza





*





72 Isobioclimas * Véanse con detalle en el enlace de la zona inferior del post

Detalle de algunas zonas:

*



















*
Los isobioclimas existentes en la España Peninsular y Baleares:












Diversidad bioclimática de la España Peninsular y Baleares comparada con la mundial:






Algunas conclusiones:

- En conjunto, en la España Peninsular y Balear, operan:
*2 Macrobioclimas*: Mediterráneo y Templado
*9 Bioclimas: *5 de ellos Mediterráneos –Mepo, Mepc, Mexo, Mexc y Medo- y 4 Templados Teho, Teoc, Teco y Texe;
*2 Variantes Bioclimáticas*: las propias de los Bioclimas extratropicales: Esteparia y
Submediterránea;
*16 *combinaciones* Bioclima-Variante*: 9 Mediterráneas y 7 Templadas;
*11 Termotipos*: 6 Mediterráneos –Ime, Tme, Mme, Sme, Ome y Cme- y 5 Templados –Tte, Mte, Ste, Ote y Cte;
*7 Ombrotipos*: tanto para el Macrobioclima Mediterráneo como para el Templado -Ari, Sar, Dry, Shu, Hum, Hiperhúmedo y Ultrahiperhúmedo-; y
*72 Isobioclimas (o Fitotrones Naturales)*: 36 Mediterráneos y 36 Templados

- Los Isobioclimas Mediterráneos (identificadores 1-36) ocupan las Submesetas Norte y Sur, las Depresiones del Ebro y del Guadalquivir, así como los sistemas montañosos de los Montes de Toledo, Sierra de Cazorla, y Sistemas Bético y Penibético.

- Los Isobioclimas Templados (identificadores 37-72) ocupan el borde norte y montañoso peninsular: Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria, País Vasco, Pirineo y Pre-Pirineo, así como gran parte de los Sistemas Ibérico y Central.

- Las tormentas de verano, al atenuar la sequía estival, son las responsables de que los Sistemas Ibérico y Central gocen de Isobioclimas Templados, si bien en sus Variantes Submediterráneas: esas montañas son islotes templados que emergen en un fondo mediterráneo.

- Sorprende que los Isobioclimas Templados, que sólo ocupan el 20-25% de la España Peninsular y Balear, sean tan numerosos e igualen, en número, a los Mediterráneos.

- La Continentalidad aparece, fundamentalmente, en dos depresiones: orilla izquierda del Ebro, y zonas bajas de la Submeseta Sur, en torno a los ríos, en las cuencas del Tajo, del Guadiana y del Júcar, y algo en la del Guadalquivir. La Submeseta norte carece de Continentalidad. Hay que destacar la Continentalidad de las cumbres de Sierra Nevada.

- La Depresión del Ebro presenta una complejidad y una singularidad climáticas muy grandes: complejidad, ya que en ella se reúnen 8 Bioclimas-Variantes -la mitad de las existentes en todo el territorio estudiado-; y singularidad, porque es el único territorio Mediterráneo Estépico, con 4 Bioclimas-Variantes Estépicas exclusivas, y con 7 Isobioclimas Estépicos, también exclusivos.


Dos conclusiones espectaculares:

- La riqueza bioclimática de la España Peninsular y Balear se pone de manifiesto cuando se comparan las unidades bioclimáticas del mundo y las que se dan en el territorio estudiado por nosotros: tenemos 2 Macrobioclimas, de los 5 existentes en el mundo; 5 Bioclimas Mediterráneos, de los 8 que hay en el mundo, y 4 Bioclimas Templados, de los 4 que hay en el mundo; 6 de los 7, y 5 de los 7 Termotipos Mediterráneos y Templados, respectivamente existentes en el mundo; 7 de los 9 Ombrotipos del mundo; y *72 de los 351 Isobioclimas mundiales*.

- Comparando Diversidad Bioclimática y superficie territorial, *la España Peninsular y Balear tiene 1/5 de los Isobioclimas del mundo, en tan sólo 1/300 de las tierras emergidas*: es decir, l*a España Peninsular y Balear tiene una Diversidad Bioclimática 60 veces mayor de la que le correspondería simplemente por extensión territorial*.

Fuente: _Mapa Isobioclimático de la España Peninsular y Balear_. Autores: López Fernández, M. L., Marco, R., Piñas, S. & López F., M. S.. 2015. Enlace: http://naturalezaenhispania.com/articulo4final.htm

1/5 de la Diversidad Bioclimática Mundial. Increíble!. Obviamente todo eso queda reflejado en la biodiversidad, claro


----------



## Danilo2012 (29 Set 2018 às 19:15)

Nossa esse topico é um sarro, brigando para ver aonde é ,ais frio ou menos, qualquer dia desses pego esse topico para lhe-lo inteiro, com certeza uma grande perola do meteopt sem duvidas e eu diria até uma grande perola por assim dizer de toda a historia da humanidade, aonde sera que anda@Ferreiro em ?

 Agente nao pode deixar esse topico morrer gente por favor vamos postar mais aqui... 
 Entao como acabou a discucao quem estava exagerando e quem nao estava ? 
 na capital da espanha chega mesmo frequentemente a -5c?
 Quem no final das contas era aficionado e quem nao era ? como terminou tudo isso ? eu quero saber ^^


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2019 às 11:16)

Descobri agora este tópico sobre o clima espanhol.
Tenho algumas coisas a dizer:

O país vizinho tem múltiplos climas. É quase um continente, por assim dizer.
*Clima temperado marítimo*: Cantábria, País Basco e oeste das Astúrias;
*Clima pré-temperado marítimo*: leste da Galiza, Astúrias e norte de Navarra;
*Clima atlântico*: Galiza (em geral);
*Clima pré-atlântico*: Zona ocidental de Castela e Leão;
*Clima pré-temperado continental*: Castela e Leão, Rioja, nordeste de Castela-Mancha, sul de Navarra e noroeste de Aragão;
*Clima pré-mediterrânico continental:* Extremadura, oeste e sudoeste de Castela-Mancha e extremo norte da Andaluzia;
*Clima pré-mediterrânico litoral*: litoral entre Cádis e Gibraltar;
*Clima mediterrânico*: oeste da Andaluzia, bacia do Guadalquivir, resto de Castela-Mancha, litoral entre Xávea e França, Catalunha, sul e norte de Aragão;
*Clima sub-tropical húmido*: litoral entre Gibraltar e Nerja;
*Clima sub-tropical seco*: litoral entre Nerja e Roquetas del Mar;
*Clima árido*: costa do Levante entre Roquetas del Mar e Alicante e leste da Andaluzia;
*Clima sub-árido*: litoral entre Alicante e Xávea, leste de Castela-Mancha, grande parte de Aragão;


Isto tudo descartando os microclimas das zonas montanhosas e os climas dos arquipélagos das Canárias ou das Baleares.

Alguns dados de algumas cidades:

Precipitação anual:
- Madrid-Aeroporto: 371 mm
- Barcelona-Fabra: 621 mm
- Valência: 475 mm
- Sevilha-Aeroporto: 539 mm
- Saragoça-Aeroporto: 322 mm
- Málaga-Aeroporto: 534 mm
- A Corunha: 1014 mm


Extremos de temperatura (°C):
- Madrid-Aeroporto: 42,2/-15,2
- Barcelona-Fabra: 39,8/-10,0
- Valência: 43,0/-7,2
- Sevilha-Aeroporto: 46,6/-5,5
- Saragoça-Aeroporto: 44,5/-11,4
- Málaga-Aeroporto: 44,2/-3,8
- A Corunha: 39,6/-3,0


----------

